# bbw bodice-ripper novel as written by us



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

We need characters!

What does our bbw heroine look like? Age? What does she like to do for fun? What scares her? What is her greatest weakness? Her greatest strength? We need a backstory for her. Brothers and sisters? Favorite color? We need to know all about her. Character - what is she like? Does she have a funny laugh? Her favorite season? Favorite meal? Crushes? Best friend? Pets? ETc. etc.

The hero

The competition for hero's affections

the villain

other characters...

When does our novel take place?

We can work on the plot later


----------



## Jes (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We need characters!
> 
> What does our bbw heroine look like? Age? What does she like to do for fun? What scares her? What is her greatest weakness? Her greatest strength? We need a backstory for her. Brothers and sisters? Favorite color? We need to know all about her. Character - what is she like? Does she have a funny laugh? Her favorite season? Favorite meal? Crushes? Best friend? Pets? ETc. etc.
> 
> ...


I demand pirates and lots of hot, pirate sex.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah jes, but we're talking about a _book_ right now.


----------



## Jes (Oct 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah jes, but we're talking about a _book_ right now.


oh, right, right....


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 28, 2006)

'Films by Raphael' did a Brie video that I did a Fabio kind of cover for...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

We have pirates
lots of hot sex for Jes  
a title
a hero that might resemble Fabio??


----------



## Jes (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We have pirates
> lots of hot sex for Jes
> a title
> a hero that might resemble Fabio??


NO! the hero MUST have dark, long (or longish) hair and a goatee. Seriously. Please. This is the only thought keeping me alive right now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> NO! the hero MUST have dark, long (or longish) hair and a goatee. Seriously. Please. This is the only thought keeping me alive right now.



I will not be held responsible for your death, therefore, the hero will have dark longish hair and a goatee.


----------



## UberAris (Oct 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I demand pirates and lots of hot, pirate sex.



When I saw this the first thing I thought was "wow... Swabin' poop deck kinky-ness"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We need characters!
> 
> What does our bbw heroine look like? Age? What does she like to do for fun? What scares her? What is her greatest weakness? Her greatest strength? We need a backstory for her. Brothers and sisters? Favorite color? We need to know all about her. Character - what is she like? Does she have a funny laugh? Her favorite season? Favorite meal? Crushes? Best friend? Pets? ETc. etc.
> 
> ...



Perhaps we can make this story interactive. Anyway here is my contribution:

The setting: 1700s  Jamaica.

The hero: Tall, broad shoulders, long jet black hair with a goatee (still would work with Fabios face and physique). His name  Maximillius  Max for short. Max is a gentleman Pirate.

The competition for heros affections  Veronique  thin, popular, evil step-sister to our heroine.

The villain - ?

Our heroine  If it were up to me  would be short, curvy body frame  think size 26? Age  mid to late 20s (well have an older heroine in our next novel), dark golden blonde  very curly, long hair, large aqua blue eyes. Heart shaped face, generous full-lips. She has a soft spoken voice and her laughter is light and musical. Her family is originally from England and moved to Jamaica when he father was assigned ..? Our characters name is Angelique. She is kind-hearted, and outspoken for those less fortunate then herself.


~Punkin


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Punkin, wonderful ideas. I think we should go with this, but I'm really wanting a heroine who's a bit bigger and has a loud guffaw laughter, dancing eyes, and wild, wavy hair. This picture I have is _killing _me.

So Angelique is our little cherub, no?

We're gonna need conflict. Who's gonna bring the conflict? What's the climax o' the story?


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> We're gonna need conflict. Who's gonna bring the conflict? What's the climax o' the story?




And where's the Vampyre? I don't read fiction unless there's some fangs and mesmerizing stares... Oh. Wait. That's my reflection in the screen... Damn! 

I would still like a good old gothic Vampyre in the story too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Gosh, so many demands... That'll take some time to get through all this...




My head's catching fire...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay.......the villian...................power hungry dark plantation owner (think ALan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood!) who wants all he surveys.....including our heroine Angelique(size 32/34...weight.....360?) who only has eyes for the dark haired pirate that she encountered washed up on the sandy beach after a storm.....only for him (after nursing him back to health) to disappear again as quickly as he appeared. Why did he leave so hurriedly........what was so important to him though he longed to stay and hold this voluptuous, intoxicating woman with the ready laugh and sparkling eyes.........that forced him to venture out into the seas once more.

Heh-heh, Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I'll better sit back and read your ideas...
Some kind of writer's block in my head, can't focus on more than one story at a time right now...
But if an idea pops into my mind, I'll post it...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 29, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Okay.......the villian...................power hungry dark plantation owner (think ALan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood!) who wants all he surveys.....including our heroine Angelique(size 32/34...weight.....360?) who only has eyes for the dark haired pirate that she encountered washed up on the sandy beach after a storm.....only for him (after nursing him back to health) to disappear again as quickly as he appeared. Why did he leave so hurriedly........what was so important to him though he longed to stay and hold this voluptuous, intoxicating woman with the ready laugh and sparkling eyes.........that forced him to venture out into the seas once more.
> 
> Heh-heh, Kara



Looking at her own reflection, Angelique combs her long curly hair in front of an old silver mirror that he gave her before he left. She wipes the dirt from the mirror and looks at her own reflection. Suddenly a sparrow lands on the mirror, and ticks on that glass. She jumps back, nearly loses her balance, and opens the door to let the sparrow out. The sparrow seems to look at it's own reflection, but then jumps up and leaves as sudden as it entered. 
With her hearth still pouncing, she looks at the old mirror. Suddenly above her shoulder the face of an old man appears. Immediately she turns her head, but there is no one there? His face only shows in the mirror. Is she awake? She bites her lips, and stares at the old face in the mirror. The wrinkles on his fase look almost like a map of a river delta. He must be a man of the ocean. 

The man writes with his fingers on the mirror. She picks up the mirror with trembling fingers, and makes the writing visible with the damp of her warm breath. Two words show up: "Sannox" and... "evol". 
Sannox? That little harbor on the island of Arran? But what is evol? Who was this old man? What was he telling her? 
Suddenly her sister runs in, she's sweating all over, out of breath and crying. She's a stunning BBW like Angelique, with red hair and light green eyes. "Richard is ill! She cries. Come Angelique, please come. He's not going to make the night! You can save him!". She grabs the hand of her sister, and pulls her out of her bedroom. They climb on their horses and disappear into the dark night.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

George that is sooo good!! Did you make that up or are you translating a Dutch gothic romance for us? I am impressed!! I will pick up your story b4 I go to bed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Looking at her own reflection, Angelique combs her long curly hair in front of an old silver mirror that he gave her before he left. She wipes the dirt from the mirror and looks at her own reflection. Suddenly a sparrow lands on the mirror, and ticks on that glass. She jumps back, nearly loses her balance, and opens the door to let the sparrow out. The sparrow seems to look at it's own reflection, but then jumps up and leaves as sudden as it entered.
> With her hearth still pouncing, she looks at the old mirror. Suddenly above her shoulder the face of an old man appears. Immediately she turns her head, but there is no one there? His face only shows in the mirror. Is she awake? She bites her lips, and stares at the old face in the mirror. The wrinkles on his fase look almost like a map of a river delta. He must be a man of the ocean.
> 
> The man writes with his fingers on the mirror. She picks up the mirror with trembling fingers, and makes the writing visible with the damp of her warm breath. Two words show up: "Sannox" and... "evol".
> ...



As the sisters ride slowly down the deserted road toward Richard's plantation, Angelique is glad her best friend and sister, Tessie, is keeping her company; the mysterious cries of the nightbirds and the rustlings of night animals can be frightening to someone who possesses the vivid imagination that she does. As Tessie prattles on about the oppressive weather, Angelique daydreams about the dark pirate who invades all of her waking and sleeping thoughts. A sutry smile appears on her lips as she remembers how nice it felt to feel his masculine form against her soft feminine body when they embraced. How she felt like melting when he trailed soft kisses down her neck. Her gentle eyes suddenly water when she remembers how quickly he had to leave. She feels like a fool. She's fallen in love with a gentleman pirate, who probably has women in every port, even though it seemed that he had been as taken with her as she had with him. He's also left her that mysterious silver mirror that seemingly possessed magical qualities. She's never encountered a magical object, but her nanny had brought her Tessie up on stories about otherwordly powers and beings. 

Angelique's troubled reveries are interrupted by the end of their journey. Richard's house is as bright as day. It seems everyone in his household is up.The massive front door is open, and the housekeeper, Mrs. Mayhew, who has obviously been keeping a lookout for their arrival, runs down the steps. "Oh Angelique! Thank God you're here. Richard, I mean, Mr. Barrington, needs you. He's got such a high fever. We just don't know what to do."


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2006)

Does he have big boots? he has big black leather boots, right? Right??


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

And somewhere is a friendly banker named Herbert.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> George that is sooo good!! Did you make that up or are you translating a Dutch gothic romance for us? I am impressed!! I will pick up your story b4 I go to bed.



Glad you liked it! It's one of the first times I wrote something non technical actually. And no, this is not a translation, it comes from some dark corner of my mind . I liked Melanie's stories as you can find in the stories section here on Dimensions, which also playes somewhere around these times. 

Your continuation is very good! I would like to continue yours, but arrived home a bit too late, so it has to wait till tomorrow. Then we learn about the magic of Angelique's belly. Hope you'll have some patience.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Does he have big boots? he has big black leather boots, right? Right??



His helper has no shoes at all, that's all I know.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

bbwsweatheart, George and Kara have my votes for finishing this novel. My goodness George - have you ever considered writing romance novels as a sideline?! I love what you all have written so far!


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2006)

The pirate _must_ have boots!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

George is a natural! Kara has a wonderfully creative mind. I can't wait to find out about Angelique's belly tomorrow!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> The pirate _must_ have boots!



A pirate WILL have boots, Jes! Patience...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Uhm, I think, Richard Barrington isn't the pirate. At least, not yet. Who knows...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> As the sisters ride slowly down the deserted road toward Richard's plantation, Angelique is glad her best friend and sister, Tessie, is keeping her company; the mysterious cries of the nightbirds and the rustlings of night animals can be frightening to someone who possesses the vivid imagination that she does. As Tessie prattles on about the oppressive weather, Angelique daydreams about the dark pirate who invades all of her waking and sleeping thoughts. A sutry smile appears on her lips as she remembers how nice it felt to feel his masculine form against her soft feminine body when they embraced. How she felt like melting when he trailed soft kisses down her neck. Her gentle eyes suddenly water when she remembers how quickly he had to leave. She feels like a fool. She's fallen in love with a gentleman pirate, who probably has women in every port, even though it seemed that he had been as taken with her as she had with him. He's also left her that mysterious silver mirror that seemingly possessed magical qualities. She's never encountered a magical object, but her nanny had brought her Tessie up on stories about otherwordly powers and beings.
> 
> Angelique's troubled reveries are interrupted by the end of their journey. Richard's house is as bright as day. It seems everyone in his household is up.The massive front door is open, and the housekeeper, Mrs. Mayhew, who has obviously been keeping a lookout for their arrival, runs down the steps. "Oh Angelique! Thank God you're here. Richard, I mean, Mr. Barrington, needs you. He's got such a high fever. We just don't know what to do."



A strong wind howls through the trees, announcing the rain showers
that will arrive soon. "Mrs. Mayhew", Angelique says, "could you please take 
care of our horses, we probably need to stay over.". 
Tessie takes her sister up stairs to a large bedroom, where the whole family is
gathered around Richard. Slowly and silently they open the door. The
atmosphere is sad. All they hear is the soft mumbling of the priest who together with the
family is praying for Richard's soul. Everyone is looking down, some
are softly crying.
Richard's bed is in the center of the room, and they've placed a
circle of burning candles around him. The room is filled with smoke,
which in the candle light looks like a curtain surrounding Richard. 
The priests looks up and Angelique, and grabs her hand. "My child" he
says, "God took his soul.". "NOOOOOooo!!!" Tessie cries, "God No!
Please Angelique, tell me it ain't so!". She grabs her sister, lays 
her head on her shoulder and lets her tears run freely. Angelique holds 
her sister close, and whispers in her ear. "I don't believe he's dead. Please let me be
alone with him, I think I can wake him up." Tessie's eyes lightens up,
as she holds the hands of her sister firmly. It ain't the first 
time her sister cured someone miraculously. Everyone looks a bit
amazed as Tessie asks them to leave the room quickly, but they do as
she asks. She closes the door and leaves Angelique alone with Richard.

Angelique is not so sure if she can wake up someone from te dead. She
had cured people before, but never someone who just died. But
something in the back of her mind said, she had to try it. Angelique
undresses herself, and kneels naked at Richard's bed. He doesn't move,
and doesn't seem to be breathing. Her hearth fears the worst, but when
she touches his forehead, it is still hot. Maybe she has a chance. The
blankets are wet of his sweat. Richard used to be a strong wide
shouldered men, long blond hair, large jaws, strong arms. But he must
have been ill a long time. He looks skinny and fragile, his eyes
lay deep in the skull. Only a whisper is left of the man he used to be.

She steps onto his bed, and sits on his pillow with her legs
apart. Then she lifts up his head, and rests it on her large soft
belly. His head sinks in the warm softness of her belly. Slowly
she starts caressing his head, letting the healing powers of her 
belly do its work. No one is supposed to know her secret, because they
would think she is a witch and burn her alive.

While caressing Richard, her mind drifts off to the mysterious Pirate
she had nurtured on her belly, just a week ago. She had caressed his
dark hair, and a few hours later, she was in his strong arms. His rock
hard body, against her creamy soft feminine body. They had spend the
most wonderful hours of her life together. He had promised her, that one
day he would return for her. But where is he? Would he still remember her?

Suddenly she feels a warm breath over her fingers. Richard is breathing!
His eyes are still closed, but slowly a smile seems to appear on his
face. Carefully she lays his head, on the pillow, and gets herself
quickly dressed. Richard may not find out about her secret powers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Double wow!!!! George!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ...
> 
> Suddenly she feels a warm breath over her fingers. Richard is breathing!
> His eyes are still closed, but slowly a smile seems to appear on his
> ...



She opens the door to find the hallway outside clogged with a silent crowd. All eyes turn to her, but she is only concerned with Tessie, who is at the head of the crowd. Tessie's plump checks are moist with tears and she is wringing her hands nervously. "Angelique?" she whispers without much hope.
"Tessie, your fiance is fine. His fever has passed and all he has to do is rest."
Tessie's face lights up and she goes over to hug her sister. "Oh, thank you! Thank God!" She cries. Then she rushes into the room to be with her beloved fiance. 
The crowd starts filling the hall with noise, but Angelique notices that a few of them, including the priest, are looking at her with suspicion. In an instinctive and protective move, she places her hands on her magic belly. 
"Dearie, would you like a little something to eat?" asks kindly Mrs. Tiddles the cook, who knows from experience that Angelique and Tessie are always ready to snack.
"Yes, thank you, Mrs. Tiddles." answered Angelique, anxious to leave the crowd and knowing that Tessie will be occupied with her fiance for quite some time.
The two make their way to the cavernous kitchen scented with dried herbs hanging in bundles overhead. Angelique sits on the plank table, while Mrs. Tiddles stokes the fire to begin cooking a feast for Angelique. She gives Angelique a delicious coconut date-filled cake to keep Angelique occupied, while she, Mrs. Tiddles starts cooking a celebratory feast-for-one. 
Angelique moans in ecstasy as she bites into the moist rich coconut cake. The coconut flakes stick to her lips and fall down into her ample bosom.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW, George and BBWSweetheart............continue on..........I am enthralled!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey that's a great follow up Bbwsweetheart! I'll try to add another one tomorrow. This evening I got home late, and I am completely soaked by the first wet snow that came down here. I commute by bike every day. So I take a hot shower, and go to bed. 

Have sweet dreams!

(((((((((( bbwseetheart, Kara, Punkin, Jes))))))))))))))

George


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2006)

SLeep well, George and all you novel writers and readers!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my! You are ALL so good at writing this story. I'm going to have to save each chapter because this one is definately a KEEPER! Thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be saving it, too. What was the title of this story, again?


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll be saving it, too. What was the title of this story, again?


"Boots Make Pirates Look Really, Really Hot (and the Goatee Helps)"


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We need characters!
> 
> What does our bbw heroine look like? Age? What does she like to do for fun? What scares her? What is her greatest weakness? Her greatest strength? We need a backstory for her. Brothers and sisters? Favorite color? We need to know all about her. Character - what is she like? Does she have a funny laugh? Her favorite season? Favorite meal? Crushes? Best friend? Pets? ETc. etc.
> 
> ...


If anyone wants me to, I nominate myself to put this story together at the end, and edit it (line-editing for typos, spelling, etc., not macro-level issues) and then have it posted to the Library/Story thread where appropriate. Let me know (unless the originator wants the pleasure!)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 2, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Perhaps we can make this story interactive. Anyway here is my contribution:
> 
> The setting: 1700s  Jamaica.
> 
> ...



The story's barely started, and already I'm thinking of a sequel. It is ten years later. Angelique has 'married' Max (a shipboard ceremony performed by the captain of another pirate vessel.) Dining at the captain's table for all those years, Angelique's booty has become conflated with the pirate's booty. She is now well north of size 52 and 500 lb. Max fell, victim to a competitor's cutlass, and Angelique has taken over the helm, and charter, of Max's vessel, the Black Corset (guess what sort of figure terrorizes the enemy from the bowsprit?) She has rather taken to the life, and her soft voice, musical laughter and kind heart have been supplanted by a bull horn voice, and laughter never more raucus than when forcing an enemy to walk the plank.

(Note: this is not all the product of my fervid imagination, but rather of my memory. I am thinking of Poul Anderson's "Trader to the Stars" hero, Nicolas van Rijn. He of the enormous girth, who causes the deck plates to vibrate at his passing. Foes foolish enough to punch him in the gut find their fist sinking in an inch or so and then rebounding from hard muscle. Oh, if I could only find those stories again.)

Well, that's enough - more than enough. Good luck with the story.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 2, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> bbwsweatheart, George and Kara have my votes for finishing this novel. My goodness George - have you ever considered writing romance novels as a sideline?! I love what you all have written so far!



Sorry Folks -

When I tossed in my idea for a sequel, I had no idea how far the story had already progressed! I quite agree that George has shown a hitherto unknown talent, and side of himself. George, you may join the ranks of famous physicists who had a sci-fi (or other fiction) sideline. I'm thinking here of Dr. Fred Hoyle,FRS, and John Robinson Pierce, who wrote sci-fi under the name "J.J. Coupling". "Incidentally", he was also at the forefront of satellite communications technology (see link.)

So, my apology, and I'll just sit back and enjoy the story.

http://news-service.stanford.edu/news/2005/april6/memlpierce-040605.html


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> If anyone wants me to, I nominate myself to put this story together at the end, and edit it (line-editing for typos, spelling, etc., not macro-level issues) and then have it posted to the Library/Story thread where appropriate. Let me know (unless the originator wants the pleasure!)



No, no! Go for it! It's fun when it's interactive and lots of people are involved. (Let me guess...you will probably edit in boots and etc!!  )


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> If anyone wants me to, I nominate myself to put this story together at the end, and edit it (line-editing for typos, spelling, etc., not macro-level issues) and then have it posted to the Library/Story thread where appropriate. Let me know (unless the originator wants the pleasure!)



I agree with bbwsweetheart. Please go ahead, and add the boots to the edited verision. 
On my way home, I figured out what the next part will be.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

What is it, George? I'm dying to find out what happens!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 2, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> She opens the door to find the hallway outside clogged with a silent crowd. All eyes turn to her, but she is only concerned with Tessie, who is at the head of the crowd. Tessie's plump checks are moist with tears and she is wringing her hands nervously. "Angelique?" she whispers without much hope.
> "Tessie, your fiance is fine. His fever has passed and all he has to do is rest."
> Tessie's face lights up and she goes over to hug her sister. "Oh, thank you! Thank God!" She cries. Then she rushes into the room to be with her beloved fiance.
> The crowd starts filling the hall with noise, but Angelique notices that a few of them, including the priest, are looking at her with suspicion. In an instinctive and protective move, she places her hands on her magic belly.
> ...



This coconut cake is excellent! With one hand, she caresses her full
tummy, while taking another bite, mmmmmmmm. Her tummy is getting full,
but somehow she still feels hungry. The healing probably took a lot of
her energy. Suddenly a sparrow lands on her shoulder. The shock makes
her swallow a big piece of the cake a little too quickly. Her throat
hurts as the cake slowly finds it's way to her tummy. The sparrow
carefully picks the coconut flake from her bosom, pushes it's little
head against her round cheek as if it want to hug her, and leaves as
sudden as it came. Angelique looks around, but there is no door or
window open. "Mrs. Tiddles, do you have a sparrow in you kitchen
?". "Yes, in the soup yesterday! He he, no of course not my
dear.. Why?". "Ah nothing, I thought I saw a sparrow, but I must be
tired.". Mrs. Tiddles hands Angelique a cup of hot chocolate. "Here my
dear, have a drink, I'll ask Mrs. Jones to prepare the guest room for
you. You deserve a good sleep." Mmmmm, nothing feels better for your
tummy then warm chocolate. She stares at the damp coming from her cup,
as Mrs. Tiddles leaves the kitchen. Then she looks at the damp from
the pots on the stove. The drops of water rolling from the tiles above
the stove seem to write letters. But wait... They DO write letters!
Angelique tries to lift herself up from the chair, but her swollen
tummy doesn't make it easy. Slowly she waddles to the stove. On the
wall, it seems like a finger has been writing in the damp, it says "Go
NOW!!". A fear fills her hearth, are these words meanth for her? What
should she do? Quickly she drinks her chocolate. When the door opens,
not Mrs. Tiddles but Tessie rushes in. She looks very worried. "Is
Richard doing well?" Angelique asks. "Yes, he certainly is, the
dumb-ass! We have to go!". She throws a warm coat to
Angelique. "WHAT?? It already started to rain, and a storm is
coming. Why can't we wait for tomorrow?". "NO!" Tessie replies. "We're
lucky with this rain, now they cannot find our traces. Let's go, we
must hurry. I'll explain when we're on our way.". They put on their
warm coats, and leave the house via the basement. Quickly they climb
their horses and ride as fast as their horses allow them into the
woods. Angelique has her hard time, her tummy is much to full for
riding a horse at this speed. For at least half an hour they keep
their horses running. Angelique has to use all her strength to stay on
her horse. Her arms and legs hurt from the strain. "Please sister,
please let us slow down!", she cannot hold it any longer. Finally Tessie 
calls the horses to slow down. Angelique is out of breath, and so 
are the horses. At a slow pace they continue. "Why did we have 
to leave?", Angelique shouts. 
The wind blows cold rain in their faces, they can hardly hear it each
other. "Richard had a vision, when his soul had left his body. You
did really wake his body from the death! He has seen how you healed
his body on your belly.". Angelique's worst fears had come true. "And
that dumb-ass told that to the priest!" Tessie continues, "Now they
think you're a witch!!". Angelique almost starts to cry. "But then I'm
also not save in my own house!" Her voice is trembling. "No". Tessie
replies. "I'm taking you to a good friend of mine. She lives in the
harbor, they won't find you there. But you must leave this place,
you're not save here anymore."


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, what a stress for a full tummy...


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I agree with bbwsweetheart. Please go ahead, and add the boots to the edited verision.
> On my way home, I figured out what the next part will be.


No,no. Like i said, i'll do line-editing only. 
But I WILL lobby for our hottie hero to have long/ish black hair and a goatee. 

MRRROWWR.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 3, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ...
> But you must leave this place,
> you're not save here anymore."



When the two sisters leave the protective cover of the forest trees, the full force of the storm quickly drenches them. The horses have to slow to keep from slipping in the mud. Angelique and Tessie can barely hear each other over the combined sounds of the fierce wind and the crashing waves. Angelique is relieved to see Tessie pointing at a small house right at the harbors edge. It seems dark and uninhabited, but as they get closer, they can see the faint flicker of candlelight coming from a window. The sisters dismount and stumble to the front door.
After they rap at the door, The door is opened quickly by an elderly woman in nightclothes. My dears. Please come in out of the cold. Come sit by the fire.
Thank you Hattie. My sister and I had nowhere else to go. Were in trouble. Blurted out Tessie.
Youre always welcome here. I figured that must be your sister, Angelique. Ive heard wonderful things about her healing abilities. People call her an angel. Nevermind that now. First things first. Im going to get you both some nice cups of hot chocolate. Nothing like a hot drink to warm you up, Hattie said as she headed to the kitchen for the drinks. Im going to draw you both some hot baths so you can warm up after your drinks. Its the funniest thing that Im up at this hour, her voice trailed from the kitchen. I kept hearing this tapping sound at the window. It was a sparrow. Ive never known a sparrow to act so strangely. Its as if it wanted to get me up, lucky for you two.
Angelique and Tessie gratefully drank the delicious chocolate and soon their shivering stopped, but they still felt the discomfort of their sopping wet clothes. Hattie was as good as her word and after the sisters had finished their cocoa, she installed each sister was in a bathtub.
Angelique luxuriated in her hot bath. Soon the chill left her, and she felt warm and sleepy. She found her thoughts, as always, turned to her handsome pirate lover. She fantasized about sharing a large hot bath with him. She closed her eyes and slide down into the lavender-scented water. She imagined running her plump fingers through his long dark locks, cupping his goateed head in her hands, and giving him a deep kiss. She sighed blissfully. She could almost feel his hands running over her soft fluffy body, caressing her full breasts, her big belly, and her full hips and thighs. 
She suddenly feels another presence in the room. Startled, she opens her eyes, sees noone, but the room is filled with steam from the bath. She slowly turns her eyes to the mirror, half-dreading the vision she knows will appear. Yes, the old sea god is looking at her through his ancient eyes. He is trying to say something, she can almost hear what it is, but its like trying to make sense of the sound you hear from a seashell when you hold it to your ear.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow! Great! :bounce:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

WOW, that was really good bbwseetheart! Such a beautiful woman in a hot tub, mmmmmmmm. I can only imagine a hug.

I'll think of a good follow up.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 3, 2006)

I am LOVING this, ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhh,, what happens next???? Is the villian (Alan Rickman-like) coming sooooon????? I think I not only have the hots for Jes's pirate in boots but also for our upcoming villian?:smitten: 

Twisted gal, I know! LOL!
Keep it up. Hugs, Kara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

This story is definitely a page turner! I can hardly wait to see what happens next. I hope Max comes to the rescue soon! (swoon)! And, please Jes, piece the story together. I am saving it on disc, this is way to good to chance losing it in cyberspace! Our 24 hour internet access was off-line yesterday  and I've been working overtime. I could hardly wait to get home Friday (it's after midnight now it's Saturday - ARGH!) to see if I could get on-line and catch up on the story! George and bbwsweetheart - thank you from the top and bottom of my heart for writing such an entertaining story! :kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :bounce: :bounce: :happy: 

Thank you!(George is the creative genius. I'm just following his lead.)

It's wonderful that there's so much positive feedback. Makes me want to collaborate w/George for many more novellas.

((((((George)))))) Can't wait to find out what happens next!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Me too. 
I wish I could get my hands on one of these pen tablet paks for creating comics/mangas...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you all! I'm very happy to see all enthousiast responses. I enjoy writing together with bbwseetheart very much, it keeps it exciting. English is not my native language, I'm even dyslexic, but a spellchecker already helps a lot.

Timberwolf/ghost. It would be fanstastic, if you could make some illustration for the story! If you like to do that, please go, that would make it all complete! 

((((((bbwseetheart)))))) you can never hug without being hugged :blush: 
What timezone are you in? Are you from the UK?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

She posted in another thread about being still awake at 1:40 AM. At that time, it was 7:40 in my time zone (GMT +1).
 BTW, I think Willy Wonka's Chocolate factory resides in the U.S.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Ah okay. All those time zones are confusing some times. But we're in the same one. I have the next part ready, will post it in a few seconds. Have you thought about illustrations?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> When the two sisters leave the protective cover of the forest trees, the full force of the storm quickly drenches them. The horses have to slow to keep from slipping in the mud. Angelique and Tessie can barely hear each other over the combined sounds of the fierce wind and the crashing waves. Angelique is relieved to see Tessie pointing at a small house right at the harbor\u2019s edge. It seems dark and uninhabited, but as they get closer, they can see the faint flicker of candlelight coming from a window. The sisters dismount and stumble to the front door.
> After they rap at the door, The door is opened quickly by an elderly woman in nightclothes. \u201cMy dears. Please come in out of the cold. Come sit by the fire.\u201d
> \u201cThank you Hattie. My sister and I had nowhere else to go. We\u2019re in trouble.\u201d Blurted out Tessie.
> \u201cYou\u2019re always welcome here. I figured that must be your sister, Angelique. I\u2019ve heard wonderful things about her healing abilities. People call her an angel. Nevermind that now. First things first. I\u2019m going to get you both some nice cups of hot chocolate. Nothing like a hot drink to warm you up,\u201d Hattie said as she headed to the kitchen for the drinks. \u201cI\u2019m going to draw you both some hot baths so you can warm up after your drinks. It\u2019s the funniest thing that I\u2019m up at this hour,\u201d her voice trailed from the kitchen. \u201cI kept hearing this tapping sound at the window. It was a sparrow. I\u2019ve never known a sparrow to act so strangely. It\u2019s as if it wanted to get me up, lucky for you two.\u201d
> ...




She holds her breath, listing carefully. "you.....you are..... you are
soooo beautiful.". Oh oh, he's watching her, suddenly she doesn't feel
too comfortable. "You dirty old pirate!" Angelique whispers
blushingly. Luckily he's on the other side of the mirror. "Fire! It's
on fire" he suddenly calls. "What Fire?" she asks.He doesn't
answer. Why can't this man be more specific?

A fear fills her hearth. His words remind her of the moment her aunt
Michelle was burned. All the people of the town were dancing around
the fire. It was in the year many died of hunger, after a year of
almost no rain. They believed her aunt was a Witch, who caused the
town to be doomed. She had to be burned to relief the town of the
curse they believed, but it didn't help. Angelique was still a kid
back then. But she still could hear the screaming of her aunt ringing
in her ears. Her voice felt like a knife through her hearth. She
remembered her parents crying in despair and anger. Her aunt was like
an angel on earth her mother explained. She was a loving woman who was
always ready to help everyone without exceptions. She possessed a
magic power with whom she could heal people, but no one knew
how. Rumors say she even healed someone who had already died. No one 
knew how she did it, but Angelique knew her aunt must have carried her
powers in belly. Her aunt was a stunning beautiful BBW, with a lovely
large hearth shaped belly. It looked like a hearth upside down. Her
father said Michelle had such a big hearth that contained all people she
knew, you could see her hearth through her belly. Every time she cured
someone, her belly grew a little. Angelique knew why, every time she
used her healing powers, she was hungry for days.

The old man in the mirror shakes his head, as if he can read her
mind. He writes with his finger "Black seagull" on the mirror and
disappears. A chiffer goes through her body, the water is cooling
down and she is feeling very sleepy. They arrived already very late,
and it must be after midnight now. While drying herself, she admires
her own reflection in the mirror. She certainly is very beautiful. Her
bright eyes and long golden hair. Her large creamy soft shapely thighs that
end in wide curvy hips. Her full round booty cheeks, her creamy belly
that jiggles as she dries it. With her hand she slowly carries her
belly. She never noticed it before, but it has indeed a hearth 
shape! She smiled at the tought of her hearth getting visible through her
belly. Her minds drifts off to the pirate. If only she could feel those 
strong Pirate arms squeezing her. He could be gentle, but at the right
moments, really rough. She longed so much to be in his arms again.

Hattie knocks on the door. "You haven't fallen asleep I hope? It is so
silent over there.". "No, thank you Hattie, I'm almost ready, just a
second." Quickly she puts on a night gown and follows Hattie to the
bedroom."Tessie explained all that happened, but don't worry, they won't
find you here." Hattie says. " What happened to your aunt, will not happen to
you. We'll make a plan tomorrow, but first you need a good sleep. I
have only one bed for the two of you, so you need to share it
together." Tessie is already asleep as Angelique climbs under the
blankets. Like two forks the lay against each other, just like in the
old days when they were kids. Tessie moans softly, as she feels
Angelique's warm belly against her back. Soon they're both fast 
asleep.

Hattie goes back to her own bed, but cannot sleep anymore. Constantly
the memories of the burning of Michelle return to her mind. Michelle
used to be her best friend. 

Suddenly she hears a loud bang, like a gunshot. Then she hears a
knocking on the door. "Now what this time?" Hopefully no one has
followed the sisters! She looks through a little hole in the door,
but it's totally dark outside. When she opens the door, a very old man
is waiting. She looks at his face in the candle light, it is full of
wrinkles, hardly shaved. His eyes are a little red, like he had just
had a bit too much alcohol, but the expression is friendly. His
clothes are weird enough dry, while it is only raining harder. "I
come in peace my lady, I'm only messenger, it's all I can do at my old
age." Hattie is a little scared, but let's the man in. "Can I get you
something to drink?" she asks, trying to hide her fears. "No, I
haven't been drinking or eating in 327 year. It's not good for me."
Hattie looks at him. His clothes are of a strange fabric, they look
like being made of black feathers. "You are fooling me, right?". "No
my dear, I'm doomed. I used to be medicine man, but sold my soul to
someone really evil. Now I'm trapped in this old body, and cannot
sleep or die forever. I try to make up for my sins, but there is
little I can do in this old worn out body. But that's another story."
Hattie offers him a chair. "You may not need sleep, but I do! What
brings you here at this nightly hour?" The old man smiles. "Thank you
my lady, no one ever called me fried before." He looks around and
continues in a soft tone. "You have guests, and they are both in
danger! Much more then they are aware of. Angelique's house is in
flames right now, and the people think they're both from a family of
witches. Tessie doesn't know, but they're also after her. Even her own
husband, who owns his life to Angelique, now believes they're
witches. Tessie may not return to her husband! The people are not to
blame, they unfortunately follow their fears and their evil priest."
Hattie looks at him in amazement. "But the priest is a man of
God?". "NO!" The old man continues. "He fools them. He steals money
from his people, and sold his soul to the same evil as I did. He is
fooling his people, but God has send Angelique. She is the chosen one,
she can save this country from the curse that rests on it. The priest
know, and will do everything to kill her. And we have one extra
problem. Angelique is in love, she's in love with a man of the
ocean. And love makes people reckless. We must protect her, if
something happens to her, we're all lost. Tomorrow they will search
also this town, so please keep them hidden. Tomorrow night the Black
Seagull will briefly visit this harbor for new food supplies. That
captain has saved women accused of witchcraft before. I'll make sure
he'll take them to a save harbor." The old man stands up. "Time for me
to go. But before I leave, can I see the sleeping girls?". Hattie
shakes no. Her head is full of questions, but she is too nervous to
think straight. "The girls were exhausted when they arrived, we
shouldn't wake them.". "No, I won't wake them up, I just want to see
them! I'll be quite." He looks hopefully up to Hattie. "Okay", she
whispers. Silently they tiptoe to the girls the bedroom. When they
enter the room, they notice that bed looks a bit weird. As they come
closer it becomes clear it had collapsed under a total weight of
almost eighthundred pound of sleeping beauties. Ah, that was the bang
she heard. But the girls are fast asleep. Angelique's has her full
shapely arm wrapped around her sister. The old man stares at
Angelique. He puts his arm forward, and touches her full cheek with
the tip of his finger. "You are so lovely, and so incredibly
beautiful" he whispers softly. Then he turns to Tessie. "In all those
years, I have never seen a woman like her. Please take good care of
her." With those words, he leaves in the dark of the night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Ah okay. All those time zones are confusing some times. But we're in the same one. I have the next part ready, will post it in a few seconds. Have you thought about illustrations?


I'd like to, as I've got some pictures in my head when I read that story. But, until now, I don't have the tools to do so. And in this provincial town I live in, it is quite difficult to get them.






Besides, good going, once again!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

George I loved the newest installment!!! ((((George))))

BTW - TW is right; I am in the US, but I've been known to visit England!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad to hear you both like the new one! It took me some time write this one, but it is weekend . We're often online at same times (for me in the evening), so I thought our timezones are not too far apart. But TW is almost online 24/7, so that doesn't say a lot. I'm in the same timezone as TW: GM,+1.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, he's a neighbor, so to speak...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

As a neighbour I should bring you some pencils, in my little town they do sell them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

You know, I'm not looking for pencils... there I have some good ones myself...
I just haven't the room to take a sketchpad and draw, and due to RSI (repetitive strain injury) I am not able to hold up a sketchpad for a long time.
So I was looking for something that I could use my computer as a sketchpad.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Ouch, RSI is really a though to get rid of. 

Sometimes I wish we had a camera that could capture the pictures in our mind. But that could be scary too sometimes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Good fodder for a horror story. (It must be literally scary to be Stephen King.) 

George! Should we try a horror story next? :bow:

@ TW anything you can do to fix the RSI?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, not really... I've got this s**t for some years, now.
I've got me some bandages, but I cant't wear them all the time...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> But the girls are fast asleep. Angelique's has her full
> shapely arm wrapped around her sister. The old man stares at
> Angelique. He puts his arm forward, and touches her full cheek with
> the tip of his finger. "You are so lovely, and so incredibly
> ...



Hattie wisely waits until early morning before waking the sisters. When the pink glow of the sky announces the arrival of the day, Hattie, who hasn’t been able to sleep all night, gently pushes the door to the girls’ bedroom open. She can’t help but smile when she sees the two sisters peacefully sleeping in each others plump arms. Sleep has erased all worries from their faces. She doesn’t want to wake them back into grim reality, but knows she must. She gently shakes them awake. “Get dressed as quickly as you can! I have much to tell you,” she announces. “Please try to erase all signs of your presence and pack up all your belongings. By the time you’ve finished, I’ll have cooked up a great breakfast for you.”

The sisters blink sleepily awake. They both notice that they’re on the floor. Tessie turns red. “Hattie, I’m so sorry about the bed. I heard a noise, but was so sleepy…”

“Girls, we have more important things to worry about than a broken bed,” interrupts Hattie from the door. “Don’t dilly-dally! You don’t want your pancakes and bacon and sausages and omelets to get cold.” Angelique and Tessie can hear Hattie clopping down the stairs to the kitchen.

“Tessie, it’s going to be hard to get up from the floor,” says Angelique. “Why don’t I get up first? Then I’ll help you up from the floor.” Angelique positions herself so she’s on all fours on the collapsed bed. Her huge tummy hangs down and sways like a pendulous balloon when she moves. Like big tolling bells, her breasts play peek-a-boo out of the too-small nightgown that Hattie gave her to wear. She maneuvers her body so that her magnificent lower half is on the wooden floor, and her arms are on the mattress. Her face turns red and she starts breathing hard as she struggles to raise herself to her feet. After several false starts, she finally rocks herself up and is able to stand, but in the process, she rips her nightgown in two. Naked, except for some enormous white lace panties, she extends her hands to Tessie to help her sister up. While heaving mightily to help Tessie stand, her mind turns, as always, to her goateed pirate lover. 

The last time she had worn the white lace panties, had been when she had gone skinny dipping with Maximillius. The salty morning breeze wafting through the bedroom window and the sound of the waves make her memory of her erotic early morning dip with her beloved pirate even stronger. She had shed her white panties before turning to enter the surf, but Max had caught her from behind in his muscular arms before she entered the water.

“You’re so beautiful, my angel,” he had sighed. He had gently grabbed hold of her belly and massaged it lovingly. At the same time he had pushed her long hair aside and started kissing the back of her neck. They had made love for hours in the still and warm waters of the bay. 

“Angelique! Snap out of it. I know you’re thinking about Max,” says Tessie to jar her sister into moving. Angelique feels guilty because she has been selfishly thinking of herself and her pleasures. She has temporarily forgotten that Richard broke Tessie’s heart last night by betraying her and Angelique to the evil priest.

The two sisters are spurred to dress, pack, and clean up the bedroom and bathrooms by the delicious scents wafting up from the kitchen. When they enter the kitchen they see that Hattie has conjured up a feast fit for two queens.

The dining table is groaning under the weight of food. Stacks of pancakes and French toast are steaming hot. Pots of hot chocolate in silver containers make the girls’ mouth’s water. They watch Hattie squeeze fresh oranges into juice. It tastes divine. In silver hotplates, they discover eggs, bacon, sausage, potatoes, and tender steak. Stacked serving plates are filled with danishes, donuts, cruellers. Hattie has even created a cheese and cracker/bread board and a salad bar. Everywhere the sisters look, they find another culinary delight. Hattie keeps producing dish after dish. She brings in a perfect smoked salmon. Plates of exotic fruits appear. Angelique and Tessie forget all their troubles. Hattie beams when she hears the sisters exclaiming over each delicacy. 

Hattie waits until they finish their enormous breakfast before filling them in on what the mysterious stranger had told her the previous night. “I will hide you, but not in the house. If you help me move the kitchen table, you’ll find that I have a trap door in the floor. It leads down into a cave that was carved out by the sea a millennia ago.” There’s a crash as Angelique struggles out of her chair. “I didn’t mean to break the chair!” She says almost in tears from the floor.
“Are you ok?” Asks Hattie. Seeing that it is only Angelique’s pride that is hurt, she teases, “I think it means you liked your breakfast. Don’t worry. My nephew, who would do anything for me, makes furniture. I can break a bed and chairs every day and not have to worry.” All three of the women start laughing hysterically when Tessie breaks her chair too. “It’s good to have a laugh,” says Hattie. “I’ve packed you plenty of food for the day. I also have some candles, pillows, and blankets. There’s even a comfortable area with beds and curtains and furniture toward the back of the cave. This hiding spot has come in handy for centuries. Did you know that my great-great grandfather was a famous smuggler? Well, that’s a story for another day. During the day, the sun reaches into the cave for light, but I do have some torches down there too. There’s a dory if you need to leave the cave by sea. Here, grab this iron ring and help me lift the door.” 

The heavy trap door opens to reveal a ladder that leads into darkness. “I hope we can fit through the door,” whispers Tessie to Angelique. 

“We have to!” answers Angelique. It is a tight squeeze. Tessie has to forcefully push Angelique through the opening. Angelique’s soft hips are bruised as she is forced through the trap door, but she doesn’t complain. She starts down the ladder. She holds tight to the rungs and goes down slowly. The rungs groan as her considerable weight lands on them. She can hear water dripping from the ceiling of the cave. The salty dampness makes her shiver. In the distance, she can hear the hollow sound of the surf. She looks up when she hears gasping. Tessie has started to stuff herself through the trap door. Angelique can see that Tessie’s hips, like her hips, are a bit bigger than the door. She can see up Tessie’s dress from her position. She admires her sister’s tree-trunk like calves and huge white thighs that are so like her own. She can hear Tessie implore Hattie to push harder. Finally, Tessie is through the door. Hattie lowers the supplies on ropes, while Angelique and Tessie creak down the rickety ladder. 

“Girls! Someone’s at the door!” whispers Hattie. “I have to close the door. Be careful. Oh yes. I just sent down the last of the supplies. When it’s safe, I’ll come get you. Bye!”
The trapdoor shuts with a thunderous boom. Angelique and Tessie find themselves in total darkness. They’ve both reached the cave floor. They hug each other when they hear Hattie dragging the kitchen table over the trapdoor. They stay as still as they can and don’t even dare whisper. They can hear a man’s voice and Hattie’s voice. 

Finally, Tessie says softly, “That sounds like Alan.” Angelique shivers. Alan has been after her even since she turned of marriageable age. In a moment of madness, when she had felt at a very low point, she had considered his offer of marriage. This was after her parents had passed away, when the smarmy banker, Herbert or Henry, had informed her that she and Tessie might have to leave their cosy cottage because their parents had left them nothing but debts. She had thought that to keep a roof over her head and Tessie’s head, she would sacrifice herself. Fortunately, she was able to make enough money through her healing powers to survive. Then, Tessie had met, fallen in love with, and married Richard. Alan would not give up though. Even his vast wealth, did not make him attractive to Angelique. There was just something about his reptilian eyes and greasy dark hair that gave her the willies. It would be just like him to “rescue” her from the townspeople and the evil priest, and then demand that she marry him. Noone would stand against him. He was a powerful man. She wondered if perhaps he and the evil priest were working together. 

Suddenly she stiffened. “What is it?” asks Tessie.

“The broken bed, the broken chairs, and the torn nightgown. Alan is not stupid. He’ll know that one if not both of us has been in Hattie’s cottage,” answers Angelique.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Whoa! Great! I'm stunned.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 4, 2006)

oooooooo.............what next???? Mmmmmm?????????
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness! You two are doing such a great job with this story! I do believe that this will be marketable! Oh, and bbwsweetheart - please - no horror stories :shocked: - I don't like 'em. Stick with romantic suspense! Thanks!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> . . . Suddenly she stiffened. What is it? asks Tessie.
> 
> The broken bed, the broken chairs, and the torn nightgown. Alan is not stupid. Hell know that one if not both of us has been in Hatties cottage, answers Angelique.



I'm enthralled and astonished! It's 11 pm here, (GMT - 6) and Mrs Ho Ho and I are at our separate computers, both reading the same thing - the latest additions to this thread. Shouldn't be doing this so late. We'll probably lay in bed half the night, in each other's arms, as we puzzle out what BBWSW and GNL will be up to next. (Well, I guess that wouldn't be all bad!)

George, are you really the same guy with whom I've swapped nerdy tidbits of communication these past three years?

I have read little of this genre, but I am reminded of one story I read a few years ago - Possession, by AS Byatt, 1990. While the plot is quite different, the passion, the mystery, character development is greater only because the length is greater. I believe that you could develop this into something quite salable. You are both to be commended and congratulated on your efforts. We look forward to many more exciting chapters.

I can't believe that the two of you had this story all worked out before springing it on your unsuspecting audience!

By the way, I suspect that many of you would enjoy the Byatt story, or the film based on it that came out a few years ago. In brief, it follows two literary scholars who discover a romantic liason between the two literary figures which they have been researching separately - and in the process, of course, fall in love themselves. (An old friend gave me the book because our own lifes had experienced a similar entanglement years ago.)

Following the development of a relationship through the writings of the people involved - the letters, diaries, and now, e-mails has a special fascination for me. I can't help but wonder if a similar process is forming before our very eyes!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I'm enthralled and astonished! It's 11 pm here, (GMT - 6) and Mrs Ho Ho and I are at our separate computers, both reading the same thing - the latest additions to this thread.



((((Ho Ho, Mrs. Ho Ho, TW, Kara, Punkin, George)))

Positive encouragement almost guarantees more mini chapters from your Scheherazades. Thank you!! :blush: :blush: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bow: :bow: :blush: :blush:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

WOW (((((bbwsweethearth))))), that was Fantastic!!!! The pictures you draw in our minds, I think we're alll falling in love with these girls. Very good! 

Sorry for disappearing all of sudden yesterday, I lost connection and couldn't get online anymore. It seems my ISP was down.

A horror story after this one? Adrenaline rushing plots, mystery, romance, erotics, sounds like ingredients for a good follow up. I doubt if we can beat Steven King, but we sure can give it try. 

Punkin, a horror story can be romantic to, except it has more tention.

Yes Mr. Ho Ho Tai, I am the same engineer you know so well. But you know, I have a curious mind that likes to explore.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Sorry for disappearing all of sudden yesterday, I lost connection and couldn't get online anymore. It seems my ISP was down.


Funny. I had a 5 minute power down, yesterday. Our complete area was dark. It just happened as I was typing a response to a thread... pitch black, all the sudden. All that was to see were some LEDs flashing at my mouse.
That makes me think... Horror story... power down... would make a good entry for a horror story... think I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Funny. I had a 5 minute power down, yesterday. Our complete area was dark. It just happened as I was typing a response to a thread... pitch black, all the sudden. All that was to see were some LEDs flashing at my mouse.
> That makes me think... Horror story... power down... would make a good entry for a horror story... think I'll keep that in mind...



Ah, I can see it all now!

"Attack of the Red-eyed Mouse"

"It was a dark and stormy night . . ."

I'm probably one of the few on these boards who remembers, and actually listened to, the old time radio mysteries of the '40s and '50s. The red-eyed mouse thing prompted an old memory, which I was able to track down with the aid of google.

There were numerous wonderful mystery, horror, adventure, humor, et c., programs. Three of my favorites were "Lights Out", "I Love a Mystery", a serial featuring Jack, Doc and Reggie, and "Suspense" which offered dramatizations of many famous old stories (for example, "Leiningen versus the Ants") and also broadcast the single most horrifying story I ever listened to. I will not do a thing to spoil your shuddering joy - I'll just offer this link to an audio broadcast and challenge you to listen to it - alone - at night - with strange, mysterious scratching noises coming from outside. If your hearts can stand it, come back and tell us about it.

Here's a link to many old radio broadcasts of this nature
http://www.themonsterclub.com/radiolibrary.htm
And here's a link to this specific story.
http://www.themonsterclub.com/Spns773 581018 Three Skeleton Key Vincent Price.mp3

As the announcer on one of these used to close the programs, "Pleasant . . .dreams??? Muahahahahah!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

A computer mouse coming to life? Interesting idea...
*taking notes*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Funny. I had a 5 minute power down, yesterday. Our complete area was dark. It just happened as I was typing a response to a thread... pitch black, all the sudden. All that was to see were some LEDs flashing at my mouse.



Yes, it was probably related TW. I heard on the news there was a very large black out yesterday night, where a part of Germany as well as the Netherlands was without electricity. I was lucky that I only lost my internet connection.

Do you live relative close to the border of the Netherlands?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> As the announcer on one of these used to close the programs, "Pleasant . . .dreams??? Muahahahahah!"



Oh absolutely. Imagine laying in the warn soft arms of one of our bbw heros. Is there anything better then being in the arms of a lovely BBW?

--- I'm gone write the follow up now, see you all soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Yes, it was probably related TW. I heard on the news there was a very large black out yesterday night, where a part of Germany as well as the Netherlands was without electricity. I was lucky that I only lost my internet connection.
> 
> Do you live relative close to the border of the Netherlands?


No, quite in the middle of NRW, at the edge of the Ruhrgebiet. 
But that blackout hit also Belgium, France, Spain, Austria and Italy. Even a connection to Morocco had been shut down.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> --- I'm gone write the follow up now, see you all soon.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The broken bed, the broken chairs, and the torn nightgown. Alan is not stupid. He\u2019ll know that one if not both of us has been in Hattie\u2019s cottage,\u201d answers Angelique.




"SSSssssshhhh he can hear us!" Whisper Tessie. They both hold their
breath as they hear Alan shouting to Hattie. "We found the witches
their horses in front of your house! If we find out that you are
hiding them, you know you will! hang! So please help us!". "Witches?"
Hattie cries, "Witches?! How dare you! These young sweet girls have
never ever done anyone, any harm, you bastard! You may be the priest's
best friend, but God nows how bad you treat your poor farmers!". The
girls look really pale now. Alan a friend of the priest? Hattie's
voice is trembling, she is really furious. "You may feel that you're
to good to even look us poor people in the eye." Hattie rages on "but
God knows that little evil hearth of yours!". "Enough!" Alan shouts,
"Arrest this woman!" Alan orders. They hear many men entering the
kitchen above their heads. Hattie is shouting and crying in despair as
she is dragged out of her house. Tessie and Angelique hold each other
tight, they're both crying softly. Angelique struggles to get up. "I
go and free Hattie!" She says firmly. "She may not sacrifice herself
for us. Once they have me, they will let Hattie free." But before she
manages to get up, her sister pulls her back. "NO! Not you! Remember
what Hattie said, you are the chosen one! You are our only hope to
release us from this evil. If you die, we're all lost!". Angelique
cries on Tessie's shoulder. "This is so unfair!" she sobs. "How can
they do this. How can I ever help? I may be the chosen one, but what
can I do?". Tessie holds her sister tight. "Come Angelique, we must
go, before they discover the secret door. Let's try to get out of this
cave.". Angelique looks at her sister. "But Tessie, my legs don't
carry me for more then thirty minutes. The will always catch us!"
Tessie shakes her head. "We can't even walk here, we must
swim!". Angelique grabs the bag a goodies. "How do we hide all this,
we have no time to eat it, do we?". Tessie shakes her head. The girls
take off their clothes, munch as quickly as they can on the chocolate,
and creep towards the water. The water is clear and luckily is not too
cold. But once at the opening of the cave, they hear voices. It's the
army, checking the garden of Hattie. They must very close to entrance
of the cave. "Remember men, the one that finds these witches, will be
rewarded with large house and 4000 acres of land!". It's probably the
voice of a commander "And can we spent the night with them?" One of
the soldiers asks. "You can have sex with them, but on the bed of fire
we prepare for both of you!" the commander replies. It remains silent
for while, as the men search on. "Men" the commander calls."Sir. Alan
has found a secret entrance in the Kitchen, you must all come!". "This
is our chance!" Angelique calls to Hettie. As soon as the reach the
open water, a black sparrow flies above their head. "Follow that
sparrow!" Angelique calls to Hettie. "What?". "Your heard me, just
follow that sparrow!". If Angelique says so. They approach the harbor,
but when they look over their shoulder, soldiers in row boats, leave
the cave they left a few minutes ago. Three boats go in a different
direction, but one rows straight in their direction. They can hear the
commander shouting "Left, Right, Left, Right", as the boat gathers
speed. The boat goes a lot faster then they can swim. Suddenly the
sparrow dives over the chasing boat, and shits right on the head of
the commander. The soldiers are all laughing at the frustrated look on
his face. The bird shit slowly rolls over his nose. "That black little
#$%@!" He stands up, tries to shoot the sparrow, but
underestimates the stability of the boat, and tumbles in the
water. The incident gives the sparrow just enough time to lead the
girls between two large ships in the harbor. 

"Hey you?" Angelique's hearth is still pouncing as she looks up at one
the sailors above her. He is obviously astonished to see these two beautiful
naked women swimming right behind his ship. Luckily he immediately he unrolls a ladder
to lead them on board. When Angelique tries to climb the ladder, the first stair breaks,
and she falls in the water. They look around, but luckily the
boat with the soldiers just passed. She tries another time. The ladder
is cracking loudly with every step she takes, but makes it. Next is
Tessie, the ladder is having a hard time, and when she's almost
there,again a stair breaks. She can just barely hold herself, but
manages to skip the broken stair. Out of breath, she reaches the
deck. The sailor gives the women a blanket and a strong drink. His
pants cannot really hide his admiration for these women. But he
leads them to the captain. The captain's place looks like a luxurious
living room, with large couch, luxurious chairs, a cabinet full of
books, a giant desk with maps. Not really what you would expect on a
ship. The captain, is obviously pleasantly surprised to see the
girls. "Welcome on board of the Blank Seagull. Be our guests, we were
expecting you!" He says with a big smile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

The Blank Seagull? Is that intentional? I'm a little confused.


But once again, great job, George!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Great George! It's getting spicier!!!! :blush: :blush: :shocked: I'm going to add a little something. I laughed out loud when the sparrow left his calling card on the commander's face.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 5, 2006)

Bravo, Bravo! More! More!
Hugs, Kara:kiss2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

George, George, you can't just leave us hanging! The suspense is killing me!  

BBWSweetheart please, please get to writing in a hurry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

As exiting as it is, and as eager as we are to see the next part of the story, I'd suggest that our writing team will take the time it needs to continue he story - even if that means that we have to wait one day or two... 

They have started with such an unbelievable high quality, we don't want it to drop, do we?

...just my



...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> The captain, is obviously pleasantly surprised to see the
> girls. "Welcome on board of the Blank Seagull. Be our guests, we were
> expecting you!" He says with a big smile.



The whisky Angelique sips to ward off the chills burns her throat. She coughs, You were expecting us? The captain takes a minute to answer Angelique as its fairly clear that he is taken with Tessie. Hes been ogling her oversized curves. Tessie is acting little coy, blushing and flirting with her laughing green eyes. If Angelique hadnt fallen in love with Max, she might have been tempted by this wiry captain with the dancing brown eyes and cute dimples.

Max asked us to be on the lookout for two exceptionally lovely large sisters. You know, he has  ways of knowing whats going to happen and when help will be needed. I really cant say more on that subject. You came a little earlier than expected, but you are welcome on board my ship. He reluctantly tears his eyes from Tessie and looks at Angelique. I just want you both to know that I gave my solemn oath to Max that my crew and I will lay down our lives if necessary to protect you.

The sailor, who is turned on by the women, clears his throat. Captain, if I may interrupt? He is trying to mask his arousal by using his hands.

What is it, Jenkins?

The two women were being chased by several boats. You might want to

Why didnt you tell me that right away? snaps the captain. His easy-going manner disappears, and the two women can see the decisive captain who runs the ship. He strides to the door. Jenkins scurries ahead of him. Ladies, please make yourselves at home. While youre on board, you may have my cabin. Excuse me now.

When the door shuts behind him, Tessie looks at Angelique and sighs, I think Im in love. Angelique rolls her eyes. Tessie can fall in and out of love at the drop of a hat.

Im your older sister so listen to me: be careful. Dont move too fast. Just yesterday you were in love with Richard.

Oh, youre one to talk, replies Tessie.

Youre right. Im the pot calling the kettle black, but I am trying to give you good advice.

I know! I know. I havent been in love with Richard for a long time though. I didnt want him to die because of our past, but my love died a long time ago. We just drifted apart when I found out that he wasnt the man I thought he was.

Tessie! Why didnt you tell me?

I didnt want to bother you, Angelique.

You can bother me at any time about anything! I am your sister, silly.

I know, but even sisters as close as we are have secrets from each other. 

Angelique knows this is true. Its quiet, but lets peek out the porthole and see if anything is going on. The two sisters dont say a word, but they let the blanket thats absorbed the water from their bodies drop to the floor. They feel more comfortable without it. 

They see nothing but the ocean, some moored vessels, and their tropical island. They can see the rocky outcropping with Hatties little cottage perched high above the white sandy beach. It looks so tiny from the ship. The deep green vegetation and palm trees that border the beach look peaceful, but, on closer, examination, the women can see the soldiers, like little ants, near Hatties cottage and on the beach. When they listen, they can hear, over the slow creak of the ship and the light waves that hit the hull, men talking. These voices are coming from outside the ship. Then little rowboats containing men that had been chasing Angelique and Tessie appear from behind one of the big merchant sailing vessels. They seem lost. They must not have seen Angelique and Tessie boarding the Black Seagull!

Angelique and Tessie are so absorbed that they dont hear the cabin door open. The captain stops in the doorway, stunned by the sight of the two full-moon posteriors facing him. He pays particular attention to Tessies rear. He has to stop himself from groaning. Hes never felt so out-of-control. He has to fight his instinct to grab the soft fleshy globes that quiver when Tessie moves. He wants to feel her enormous thighs hugging him tight while he thrust into her. He cant believe that he feels like a teenager with out of control hormones. With an iron resolve he quietly exits the cabin, closes the door, and, then, after regaining his composure, he knocks on his own cabin door. He hears giggling coming from inside.

Come in, feminine voices call. He opens the door to find the sister huddled behind the blanket theyd used for modesty and to dry off from their swim.

Ladies, he starts off with a higher pitched tone than normal, It looks like youre safe for the moment. However, you would probably like to put on some clothes, yes?

I dont think well fit into anything you have on board, says Tessie.

I guess well just have to stay in your cabin, says Angelique.

You guess wrong, answers the Captain with a smile. Max had a seamstress make up some clothes for you because he thought you might have to leave your island in a hurry. Look in that black trunk under my map table He boldly gives Tessie a longing gaze. She licks her lips and stares right back. Ill let you ladies dress in peace. Ill be back to take what I need from my cabin later. 

Even before the door shuts, Angelique and Tessie have the lid of the enormous trunk open. They oh and ah over the beautiful clothing. Each dress seems more beautiful than the last. They find green silks, peacock blue satins, rich red velvet, white trimmed with crystals. The sisters have the same build so they can share clothing. Like little girls they model the dresses for each other. They laugh as they twirl about the floor. Angelique is amazed that the dresses fit so well. Each seems molded to her form. Her heart-shaped tummy is showcased in all its glory. She also notices that each shows off her décolletage to full advantage. She blushes when she remembers how well Max got to know every nook and cranny in her body. He must really love you, Tessie says softly.

Oh. I guess so! replies Angelique.

Whats wrong?

Were having fun, and Hattie has been taken away because she helped us. Well, I am going to have to see Alan to get him to let her go. No, dont try to stop me. Alan will not harm me because hes obsessed with me. Tessie, I will do whatever has to be done to free Hattie. I dont think the captain will let me go so youll have to distract him tonight so I can slip off and rescue Hattie.

Tessie nods. She knows that even though Angelique is sweet and thoughtful, once Angelique makes up her mind to take a course of action, there is no stopping her. Besides, it might be fun spending the evening, or even the night, with the captain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Great! :bounce:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The Blank Seagull? Is that intentional? I'm a little confused.
> But once again, great job, George!



Sorry, no that was not intentional. But it did describe my state of mind at that moment, it was almost blank. I was really tired. But I have new energy!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> As exiting as it is, and as eager as we are to see the next part of the story, I'd suggest that our writing team will take the time it needs to continue he story - even if that means that we have to wait one day or two...
> 
> They have started with such an unbelievable high quality, we don't want it to drop, do we?
> 
> ...



Well, yesterday I was actually a bit too tired as you may have noticed. I'll try to keep the contribitions as good as I can.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, bbwsweetheart, that was a great part again! You make it romantic and exciting!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, yesterday I was actually a bit too tired as you may have noticed. I'll try to keep the contribitions as good as I can.


Therefore, I'd suggest that you, in case that this should happen again, just write your ideas down, take a nap, read it, clean it up, and post it afterwards. 
This will save you from creating tongue- or brain-twisters... 

I know what I'm talking about... :blush:

On the other hand, for almost running blank while writing, you delivered an awesome piece of literature...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> WOW, bbwsweetheart, that was a great part again! You make it romantic and exciting!


Just what I wanted to say!
Words failed me after I read it. :blush: And I was in a hurry, not really awake... :blush:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Tessie nods. She knows that even though Angelique is sweet and
> thoughtful, once Angelique makes up her mind to take a course of
> action, there is no stopping her. Besides, it might be fun spending
> the evening, or even the night, with the captain.



Tessie finally decides to take the green dress. It falls tightly over
her booty, and makes the large round shape of her booty come out
really nice. The slit will give the captain just a glimpse of her
large shapely legs. In her fantasy she thinks of seducing the captain
so badly, that he will rip off her clothes. She can already feel his
strong hands squeezing her soft hips. In the mirror she admires how
her dress nicely accentuates her cleavage, and the curvy tummy rolls
supporting it. The decoration of the short sleeves tightly fit around
her large soft silky arms. Like the leaves of a flower, the dress
makes her beauty radiate. Angelique shakes her head, but she understand very very well how Tessie feels.

Suddenly they hear gun shots and shouting men. All around them, men
are running. The captain calls "Take you positions!". Angelique looks
through the little window, but cannot see anything but an empty
ocean. Only in the distance, she sees a fire, of what used to
be.... Hatties home! Her hearth sinks... A few minutes later it is
deadly silent on the ship. Everyone is waiting. The only sound they
hear are seagulls circling around the ship. Suddenly Jenkins yells "An
intrudes, an intruder!!!". He must be very close to the captains
place, it is if he's right behind them. They hear men fighting and
rolling over each other, another gunshot, two, three more. Two men
drop in the water, and it's silent again. Angelique holds Tessie
close, they realize this was meant for them.

The door opens, and the Captain drags a heavy wounded Jenkins in his
room. Blood is streaming from his head, which shows a large wound,
right at his neck. "Two soldiers tried to access the chips." The
captain, explains, "we're save now, but tonight we leave, they will be
back for sure!" He looks at Jenkins, shaking his head. "I doubt if he
makes it. A gunshot hit his neck, it seems to be broken." Tessie looks
hopefully at her sister. Angelique nods. "Captain, could you please
leave my sister and Jenkins alone for a while. My sister can help
him. Maybe you can show me around." She can hardly hide a little 
excitement in her voice.
The captain looks hopefully at Angelique, "I heard you can do wonders, are
you sure you can save him?". Angelique nods, "Yes, but then you have
to leave me alone with him." Winking with her eyes, Tessie manages 
to capture the captains attentions. He cannot keep his eyes of her
cleavage. "Let me show you around. First the Kitchen!". Hettie leaves,
wiggling with her hips. The captain seems almost hypnotized, as he
watches her booty jiggle. 

Angelique, takes off her dress, and lays herself next to the
unconscious Jenkins. Carefully she tries to rest his head on her
belly. Jenkins is very badly wounded, the blood flows over her soft
light belly, down her legs. She tries not to look, as he caresses his
head, but the sight makes her tummy almost turn around. Suddenly she
feels a cold piece of metal in her hand. As she opens her hand, it's
the bullet from his neck .Carefully she keeps on caressing Jenkins
head. He belly feels funny, as if energy is flowing between her and
Jenkins. The bloodstream stops, and she feels his neck healing under
her fingers. His breathing becomes stronger, as his wound heals under
her fingers. Finally she dares the look at his neck. Almost nothing is
visible of the ugly wound that was there a few minutes ago. Even the
blood is gone! She has never observed her own healing powers so
clearly. Jenkins opens his eyes, to find himself laying between two
very large soft shapely thighs, his head still buried in a soft hearth shaped
belly. "MMMMmmmm, WHOA!!!" Jenkins exclaims."Am I ...... in
heaven?". 
"No" Angelique replies dry, "I just healed you". Jenkins is astonished
as he finds himself in the Captains office. He touches his neck, but
it is as if nothing had happened. He looks at Angelique, who is
struggling to get up. He gives her a hand, and pulls with all his
strength, this girl is really heavy! "WOW", his mouth falls open as he
watches this wonderful large woman so closely before his eyes. He falls on his knees,
tries to wrap his arms around her, and starts wildly kissing her soft
hanging belly. His hands grabbing her soft booty cheeks. 
"STOP!" Angelique cries, knowing where this will end. "You must help
me, we have to free my dearest friend!". Jenkins stops immediately,
with a red face, he helps her getting dressed. "Sorry, I didn't know 
what I was doing." He mumbles. "My dear Angel" He
continous. "I can see you have special powers. I owe my life to
you, and will do everything you ask from me.". Angelique realizes,
Jenkins is exactly the right person, she needs to free Hattie. "Come, bring
me to the shore, the soldiers captured my friend, we must free
her!". "Oh no!" Jenkins cries, "They are with so many, and tonight the
captain will leave.". "Don't be afraid, we will have guide, that will
lead us. It's a black sparrow. And we'll be back in time.". They walk
to the back of the ship where the life boats are stored. While she helps
Jenkins lowering the boat in the water, she hears the voice of her
sister, moaning and giggling. Tessie, Tessie...She shakes her head, as they leave in
the small boat. Angelique munches on bread with sausages, egg, and cheese,
she got from Jenkins. The healing made her ravenously hungry. Jenkins
rows silently, while the black sparrow circles above their heads.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

George! You did it again! It's great!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Oops, he did it again... 

Awesome! :bounce:

*collecting my words from the floor, trying to find the right ones*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Jenkins watches her every move with adoring eyes. He is her willing slave. Angelique has to sit close to him because, as she discovered when they first took off, if she sits in the bow of the boat, it sinks so low in the water because of her weight that the boats in danger of being swamped. She finds the close proximity a little claustrophobic. To take his attention off of her, Angelique tears off a small piece of bread and holds it out. The little black sparrow dives down and lands on Angeliques shoulder. It cocks its little head before hopping down her arm to gobble the bread down. With a little chirp it leaves and resumes circling overhead.

When she turns around to see how far they are from shore, Angelique notices that theyre almost there. Jenkins rows in a steady rhythm. Creak creak splash. Creak creak splash. Soon they reach the remote beach that is very near Angeliques house. Jenkins rushes to help Angelique out of the boat when he sees that she has to tie her dress around her waist so she doesnt get it wet. He has to use almost all of his strength to help her out, but he thinks its worth it for the close-up view of her fluffy thighs and Amazonian calves. The boat bounces up like a cork once Angeliques massive body leaves. A pleasant feeling floods his body when he helps her to shore. He revels in the warm soft body next to his. 

Angelique is fully aware of her seductive effect on him. She doesnt want the attention of this man, anymore than she wants the attention of Alan. Sometimes its hard to be a sex object. At least Jenkins is relatively harmless. She shakes him off when she reaches shore. Thank you, Jenkins. Ill make sure I tell Max that you were of great help to me. Before we go to my house, we should hide the boat in the bushes. We dont want anyone to get curious about it. 

Yes, maam. Right away, answers Jenkins. He wades back to the boat and drags it over to where it wont be spotted right away. When Angelique gives an approving nod, he beams. He wants to please his goddess. Holding her plump finger to her lips, Angelique starts up the path that goes from the beach to her garden. Jenkins is delighted to follow silently behind. He happily watches Angeliques mammoth behind as it wobbles majestically behind her. 

When they reach Angeliques house, she motions to Jenkins to keep still. She listens intently to make sure that there isnt anyone around. She hears the peaceful hum of bees as they buzz about her garden. She loves the strong earthy fragrances that the sun coaxes out of her herbs and flowers. The warm sun makes her feel drowsy, but she cant nap. Shaking her head, she finds the specific herb she came for. Were not going into your house? asks Jenkins.

No, we have what we came for, she indicates the herb that she has just placed in the small bag she keeps around her neck. We need to go to Alans house now, but I have to see him alone. Youll have to hide nearby. Maybethe stable. Well see when we get there. Jenkins nods his acquiescence, and obediently follows where Angelique leads. 

They walk for miles. Jenkins is amazed that a woman of Angeliques size has such stamina. True, she walks very slowly, but, like a tortoise, she gets to where shes going. They skirt the small town and soon afterwards they can see a large plantation surrounded by sugarcane fields. Workers are in the fields, but Angelique is not concerned about them. Stay here in the fields, but make sure you have a good view of the side porch so you can see when I leave. You can pick me up right here.

You might need me, protests Jenkins.

Ill need you later, answers Angelique. To prevent an argument, she stares Jenkins down before turning and heading to the side entrance of the plantation. The cool shade provided by the porch overhang revives her somewhat. Angelique lets her eyes adjust to the shadows before entering the plantation house. She knows that shell probably find Alan in his study. If hes not there now, hell eventually end up there. Shell just wait for him. Shes been here many times so she pays not attention to her surroundings. She remembers times past as she heads to the library.

Her family and Alans family had been great friends, but she had never liked Alan. He was a bully even as a child. She had been repelled by the creepy boy with pale waxy skin and dank limp hair even before she had witnessed some of his many cruelties. She had somehow sensed that he was evil. He had drowned her beloved kitty, Fluffy, right in front of her when he saw how attached she was to her fur-person. She had found the little kitten outside her parents house. The little kitten had come right over to her and started weaving between her legs and purring loudly. She had loved Fluffy. She had been very good and given the little kitten food and water every day. She had played with the kitten every day too. Tessie played with the kitten too, but, somehow, the kitten knew that Angelique was the one who had saved her from the short life of a feral cat. The kitten slept on the pillow by Angeliques head every night. Angelique starting crying as the memory came back. 

She was upset when she saw the adult Alan at his desk, facing the door. He glanced up when the door opened. A slow smile played about his thin lips when he recognized his unexpected guest. Angelique. A pleasure, he said in his cultured British drawl. It still amazed Angelique that the adult Alan managed to hide his true nature behind a mask of normalcy. She involuntarily shuddered when she noticed that he was opening eyeing her body through his half-lidded eyes. He winked at her when he noticed her discomfort. She could understand how women were drawn to him. He radiated power and sexuality, but, if only these women knew of his depraved nature. It was hard to believe that the puny runt had grown into such an attractive physical specimen. She was oddly drawn to him and repelled by him at the same time. She was also aware that he knew of her feelings. She could see it in his cold eyes. You know that my men are looking for you even now?

Alan, why are you doing this to me? Why do you have to bother Tessie and Hattie too?

My dear, its because I can, he answered, bearing his teeth at her. I thought you knew that I would do anything to have you, but you didnt seem convinced. I had to show you that I would do anything to have you. I will marry you, Angelique.

Why? You dont love me. I dont have any money.

Does there have to be a reason? I want you and I always get what I want.

Why marry someone who doesnt want you?

You could come to love me, Angelique. I know that I would relish every night spent with you. Id give you a generous allowance. Youd have servants to do your gardening, Alan answered.

Angelique swallowed the sour taste in her mouth and moved behind Alan. She kept eye contact with him as she started to slowly massage his shoulders. Alan, if all you want is to sleep with me, Ill do it. She leaned over his shoulder, deliberately pressing her full breasts into his back. She noticed, with some satisfaction, that he couldnt hide his growing excitement. A faint flush stained his cheeks, and he started breathing a little faster and heavier than normal. We could have a nice time, Alan, she whispered, her lips brushing by his ear. 

We will, Angelique, said Alan with a tight smile. We will. Angelique knew that she had to remember she was playing a dangerous game with a deadly man.

He stood up and roughly held onto her soft upper arms so she couldnt move. Alan, let go!

You shouldnt tease, Angelique, he said as he bent his head to kiss her.

She almost gagged when he pushed his tongue into her mouth. Somehow, her repugnance seemed to turn him on. He pulled on the bodice of her dress so that it dropped down to reveal her melon-sized breasts. She tried to pull away, but he was so strong. He groaned and kissed her neck passionately. You turn me on like no other woman, Angelique, he muttered. She tried to pull away from him, but he had her in an iron grip. She started crying when he fondled her breasts. Alan, let me clean up first, she finally begged. She gave him a soft look.

Five minutes, Angelique, said Alan after a moment of thought. He leaned down to kiss her breasts. She was annoyed and confused that this hateful man was capable of giving her physical pleasure. She covered herself with her hands. Alan laughed. Ill get a maid, he said. He gave her a mock bow as he left the library.

Angelique took some deep breathes and tried to compose herself. It was not easy being the chosen one. She was relieved to find that Alan had kept up his habit of keeping a wine decanter and wine glasses in the library. She hobbled over and with shaking hands emptied some wine into two glasses. When a quick look around the room confirmed that she was alone, she took the herb pack from the bag around her neck and poured the contents into one of the glasses. With her little finger, she stirred it in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Words still fail me...
Marvellous!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 6, 2006)

WONDERFUL..............TOTALLY into Alan! I always did go for the bad boy! LOLOL! And, Sweetheart, you have captured our "Rickman" attitude beautifully! Wow, Bet my dreams take a different turn tonight! :smitten: HA!
Thanks so much, Kara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks George and BBWSweetheart for a marvelous bedtime story! Now, I know I'll fall right to sleep and have sweet dreams!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW (((((((( BBWsweetheart ))))))), that was marvelous!!! Very very good! This night I got home too late to continue. But tomorrow night, I hope to have good follow up ready.

Have sweet dreams

George


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 7, 2006)

Great story sans Herbert.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Great story sans Herbert.


Patience, my friend... Who knows what will be next...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> WOW (((((((( BBWsweetheart ))))))), that was marvelous!!! Very very good! This night I got home too late to continue. But tomorrow night, I hope to have good follow up ready.
> 
> Have sweet dreams
> 
> George


Take your time over it, George...
If it isn't ready tomorrow, it'll be ready the day after, or so... 
It's ready when it's ready.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi George!

As TW says, when the story is ready it's ready. It's supposed to be something fun, not a chore.

((((George))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 7, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hi George!
> 
> As TW says, when the story is ready it's ready. It's supposed to be something fun, not a chore.
> 
> ((((George))))



Only one possible reply to the story so far:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Great story sans Herbert.



SnuggleT - he was put in as a smarmy banker!! All I could remember was that you wanted a banker who's first name started with an "H". :bow: 

@Ho Ho - The story is getting HOT!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 8, 2006)

Hooray for Herbert even if he's smarmy


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> He gave her a mock bow as he left the library.
> 
> Angelique took some deep breathes and tried to compose herself. It was not easy being the chosen one. She was relieved to find that Alan had kept up his habit of keeping a wine decanter and wine glasses in the library. She hobbled over and with shaking hands emptied some wine into two glasses. When a quick look around the room confirmed that she was alone, she took the herb pack from the bag around her neck and poured the contents into one of the glasses. With her little finger, she stirred it in.



Carefully she places the glasses on the table. Suddenly she feels a
hand grabbing her shoulder, and another blocking her mouth,
suppressing a yell that almost escaped from her lips. "Sshhhhh, don't
be scared, I'm only here to help." A cracking low male voice
speaks. Slowly he released her head. When she turns around, she stands
eye to eye with the old sea lord that appeared in her mirrors two
times before. He wears a strange coat, that looks like black feathers. He
looks her deep in the eyes. "Listen to me carefully
Angelique..... Listen! You are the chosen one! You have been chosen,
because your soul is as pure and loving as the soul of a young child
that knows no evil. Because of that, you are given powers that are
like a burning flame in your hearth. It is like love, very strong
healing love. A love so strong that it even can kill evil! However,
you will lose these powers as soon as your
soul loses it's purity. Therefore don't lose your virginity to Alan! 
Don't lose your virginity to the wrong man, or you will lose all that has been
given to you, including your own life! Alan lusts for you, he wants
you badly. You can use your female attraction, but you NEVER may have sex with
him!" Angelique hearth is pouncing, she's speechless, staring at this
strange old man. How could he speak to her like that. Never ever would
she let a man like Alan touch her sacred places. All she wants is free
Hattie! While the old man is still
looking at her, the door opens, and Alan walks into the library. 
Amazingly enough, he doesn't look surprised at all! It's like he
doesn't even look at the
old sea lord. The old man walks to Alan, but doesn't stop and walks
even through him like a ghost, and leaves through the door. A few
seconds later, a black sparrow appears at the
open door, and starts cleaning it's wings.
"What are you staring at me?" Alan asks a little irritated. "Is there
something strange with me?". "No... no, not really." Angelique
stammers, "But.. but you look very pale, are ....are you feeling
okay?". "Sure, of course. You women are always so worried!" He reacts
a little irritated. Hadn't he seen the old man? "Let's toast to us
two, and then you may kiss me Everywhere!" Angelique says
teasingly.. Alan's cold eyes lighten up. "Everywhere?". He looks into
her eyes, searching for confirmation. "You heard me!", she replies
teasingly. He doesn't toast, but grabs the glass, and in one motion,
empties it, and places the glass with a loud bang back on the
table. Angelique tries hard to hide her fears. This man has a blessed
body, is very powerful, but something about him scares her. He wraps
his arm around neck so tight, it hurts. Then he starts kissing her
neck, moving slowly down till he reaches her bosom. A chiffer of fear
and excitement flows to her spine. From the corner of her eye, she
sees Jenkins sneaking into the library. He jumps behind a bookshelf,
but accidentally tumbles over two books. Alan jumps up. "Who was
that?", looking in Jenkins direction. "Ah come on, why do you stop? I
was just heating up a little" Angelique pleads teasingly. A black
sparrow flies up from the bookshelf near Jenkins. "See, it was just
that bird!" Angelique replies. Alan returns to Angelique, rips of a
part of her dress, and start kissing and licking her bosom
wildly. Angelique wraps her legs around him. Alan is breathing
heavily, starts licking her tummy, while his hands are kneading her
booty. "Stop!" Angelique calls. She grabs his head and looks deep in
his eyes. "First tell me, where did you lock Hattie?". Alan's eyes
turn cold. "Not your business!" He bites. Angelique realizes, harder
measures are needed. She starts unbuttoning his jacket, but he grabs
her hand. "Not now!" he says softly. He pushes her and slowly she has
to walk backwards. Slowly he pushes her to the room behind the
library, where a bed is waiting. Alan takes off his clothes, while
Angelique tries to unbutton her dress. "This is the moment I've been
waiting for all my life!" Alan exclaims! He doesn't notice the black
sparrow following them. Angelique is very scared. The Poisson in his
wine should have been effective already, shouldn't it? She sits on the
edge of the bed, as Alan, on his knees, starts kissing her thighs. His
head disappears between her large shapely thighs, as he moves higher
and higher upwards. The feel of this evil man so close to her sacred
places disgusts her, but now he doesn't see how the black sparrow is
walking into the pockets of his jacket. A few seconds later it takes
out a black key, and flies back to the library! Alan is really close
to her most sacred place, and will all her force, she squeezes his
head to stop him. Surprised be her strength, he tries to pull his head
out, but she drags him on his head, onto the bed. Alan is more then
surprised by the strength hidden beneath that layer of soft cream o
her thighs. But he wants her even more now, and climbs over her. His
face looking even more evil then it looked before. She tries to stop
him, again with her legs, squeezing his chest between her thighs,
wrapping her legs over him and pushing him down with all her
strength. His face falls down in her belly. Angelique grabs his head
with hands, trying to keep that face from her sacred places, pushing him in
her belly. What happens next, is way beyond her imagination. Suddenly her belly
feels weird, a strong intense painful feeling she never felt
before. Alan starts screeming, like crazy, he tries to escape from
her, but she keeps pushing him down with all her strength. His voice 
is higher then ever, as he screams and yells like a he's going to be killed. The
bed shakes and cracks, while Allen keeps on screaming, moving his arms
and legs wildly, trying to escape from her strong thighs. Angelique is
too scared to look, she smells fire, her belly hurts, but something
tells her, she should hold on, and keep him like that. As sudden as it
started, it also stops. Her pain disappears, and she hears Alan softly
crying. He isn't moving anymore, while she releases her legs. She sits
up, and carefully lays his head on bed. In amazement she looks at his
hair, which has turned from completely white. Like the hair of an old
man. His pale face, actually looks healthier. Alan has fallen asleep, has the
sleeping herb finally started working? Or did something else happen? Carefully she
steps off the bed, puts on her dress and leaves the bedroom. When she
returns to the library, she finds Hattie and Jenkins waiting for
her. Jenkins jumps up at Angelique, and gives her tight hug. "So glad
to see you alive!" He exclaims. "Yes!", Hattie says. "We heard thunder, and
screaming that continued for hours!". "Hours?" Angelique asks. "Did
it take that long?". "Oh yes!" Hattie replies. "But look! Jenkins
released me from my prison cell in the basement below this library! The black sparrow had
the key, and showed him the way! Now let's go, because the priests
will be here in a few minutes, and he sure won't let you go
alive!". Angelique's muscles are hurting, and she is extremely
hungry. But she keeps quiet about the things that happened to
Alan. She had the feeling she had been fighting with something really
evil. But did she beat it? And what happened to Alan?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Simply amazing! Wow! Great!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Nooooooooooo..........please don't kill off Alan...........has the evil left his soul and now he is not only sexy but good??????????????????????????????

I cannot wait!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

I hope that Angelique has "cured" Alan of his evil ways! Great addition to the story George! Words cannot express how much I appreciate you and bbwsweetheart for gifting us with this story! :kiss2: ((((hugs))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

One thing is for sure... Alan is still alive. There seem to be just some subtle changes...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Oh Nooooooooooo..........please don't kill off Alan...........has the evil left his soul and now he is not only sexy but good??????????????????????????????



What is so attractive about evil men??? 

Anyway, I really don't know how he's doing. He has changed, but is it permantly? Is the evil gone? Has he become very ugly? I don't know we'll see.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hi George!
> 
> As TW says, when the story is ready it's ready. It's supposed to be something fun, not a chore.
> 
> ((((George))))



Thank you bbwsweetheart. It sure is fun, certainly with the enthousiast readers around here. 

Do you recognize yourself a little in our heros?

(((((George's left arm ((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))George's right arm )))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

The shape of the heroines does. Now if one only had dark hair and hazel eyes...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

The black sparrow flutters over their heads squawking. Youre right. Weve got to go right now! said Angelique. Hattie and Jenkins each take one of Angeliques heavy arms because they can see that her strength has been sapped. Follow the sparrow! Theres a door behind that velvet curtain. Angelique can see proof that she has spent most of the day in a supernatural battle with Alan and his demons because once the curtain has been opened, she can see that night has fallen. 

The sparrow alights on Angeliques shoulder and rubs his small head against her check. With a soft call, he flies to the edge of the porch. With the last of her strength, Angelique makes it to the dark corner of the porch. Its just in time! The three companions can hear the locked library door being forced open. They hunker down behind the shrubs. They are still close enough that they can hear whats being said in the library very clearly. Shhhhh, cautions Hattie. Angelique wants to shift her position, but she knows that if she can hear whats going on in the library, whoever is there can hear her and her friends. She suffers in silence. 

Alan?! They hear Father Bertram call. My God, Alan! What happened to you? Your hair! Its the devils work!

Leave us, Alan shouts to the men accompanying Father Bertram. Angelique hears the men muttering, the sound of heavy feet tromping out of the library and fading as they go into the interior of the house.

What happened to your hair, Alan?

What are you talking about, Father?

Look!

Well, well. I didnt think Id go white until I turned into an old man. Id say it gives me a distinguished look.

Its witchcraft!

Dont be absurd, Bertram. You dont believe that nonsense you spout any more than I do. Spare me.

Its Angelique. She got to you.

Bertram, you always did have an overactive imagination.

Angelique cant take it anymore. Her feet are falling asleep. The tingles shooting up her legs are very uncomfortable. She figures that its safe to get to her feet, now that Alan and Father Bertram are having an intense argument. Help me up, she whispers to Hattie and Jenkins. Both Hattie and Jenkins have a hard time getting their heroine to her feet. They pull with all their strength, but Angelique is a big woman. It takes them three tries before they haul their friend to her feet. Jenkins offers himself as a human crutch. He loves the feel of her soft body snuggled next to his. Under the light of the moon, the three head back to the beach where Jenkins and Angelique left the boat. The black sparrow herds them in the right direction.

When they reach Angeliques house, the black sparrow goes right to Angeliques front door. It must be safe, Angelique says.

I dont know. I think we should go right to the ship, Hattie replies.

The black sparrow leaves his perch, flies over the trio, then, heads back to the door. Hattie takes a closer look at Angelique. My dear, you look exhausted. That sparrow is looking after you. He knows, even if Jenkins and I dont, that you need to rest.

The three go into Angeliques house. The sparrow leads them to the cosy kitchen and coos. Yes, yes. You want me to fix Angelique a nice meal. I get it, says Hattie. Jenkins, help Angelique to the table, then fetch me some wood for the fire. See if theres any meat in the storage room.

Angelique is so tired that she barely notices whats going on around her. However, when Hattie places a beautiful shepherds pie in front of her, she revives. She inhales the hearty smell of lamb, beef, and carrot under a flakey potato crust. Oh, Hattie. This smells divine, she sighs as she plunges her fork into her first course.

You need to keep your strength up. Theres plenty more food coming, answers Hattie with a smile. How does burgundy beef sound? Ive got a lovely salad, with ingredients from you very own garden too. The herbed bread should be done shortly. And, you know I wont forget your favorite: dessert!

Angelique notices her strength returning with each forkful of food. Jenkins barely touches his own food as hes enthralled by watching his goddess stuff herself. He is glad that noone in the room notices his physical response to Angeliques delight in her dinner. The happy unintelligible sounds she makes when eating the tasty food remind him of a woman in the throes of an orgasm. He cant keep his eyes off of her. She seems lost in a reverie. Her eyes are closed as she savors the meal. The tight dress seems to get tighter and tighter. Jenkins doesnt want to take his eyes off of her in case one of the buttons on her dress pops off to reveal her bulging tummy. The buttons hear her tummy and the bodice are trembling as if theyll shoot off at any second. Jenkins patience pays off, but not in the way he would have liked. The buttons hit him in the chest, stomach, and head. Hes knocked unconscious. 

Angelique is mortified when her indulgent meal, results in the loss of her dress. Her heart-shaped tummy spills onto the table. She admires the belly button stuck in the middle of her tummy layers. Max had loved to kiss her belly button. Her enormous breasts protrude invitingly from the torn bodice. 

Hattie looks up from her cooking. She can see why men fall for Angelique. That soft dimpled flesh promises refuge from a hard world. She smiles when she sees that embarrassment does not stop Angelique from eating. 

The pleasant meal is interrupted by the sounds of clashing steel and gunshots from the garden. I cant move, Hattie! Im stuck! says Angelique. Shes annoyed that a fight broke out when she hasnt even had a chance to sample the myriad of desserts that Hattie has baked. Shes also feeling a little panic. She doesnt want to be found in a helpless state in her own kitchen. She tries to get out of her chair. Her bubble-shaped behind is trapped firmly in the chair. The flesh on her arms wiggles as she tries to push herself out of the chair. Her stomach rolls and sways across the table top, her breasts flop from one side to the other with increasing violence as Angelique increases her struggle to escape from her chair by rocking it from side to side. 

Hattie is torn between helping Angelique get up or, at least, helping her to cover her incredibly sexy ssbbw body. Curiosity gets the better of her. She looks out the back door. I..believe..yes..its the captain from the Black Seagull and his men. It looks like theyre fighting Alans men, she reports.

The captain must have noticed that I had left the ship, says Angelique.

Yes. You can go with him now to meet your Max, says Hatty. I believe youve fulfilled your role as The Chosen One. You used your magic to take the evil from Alan. I think that hes strong enough to defeat the evil priest.

I dont know what I did to Alan, says Angelique. I do want to see Max. If the captain of the Black Seagull can take me to him, Id be so grateful. However, I have my duty to my people first. Hatty, its so hard being a Chosen One. I didnt ask to be one. Im not complaining, or am I? Its so much responsibility. I have to put my own needs on hold. I dont know if Alan is strong enough or has the time to defeat the priest. The priest is using Alans men to go after me. Oh, what do I do?

The black sparrow flies down to the table and looks Angelique in the eyes. He bobs his head and chirps.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thank you bbwsweetheart. It sure is fun, certainly with the enthousiast readers around here.
> 
> Do you recognize yourself a little in our heros?
> 
> (((((George's left arm ((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))George's right arm )))))



I always picture myself in the heroine's place, when I'm reading a book. That is how I escape reality. Which is exactly why I described Angelique with golden blonde hair and aqua blue eyes! (giggle)  Of course, Angelique is taller than me, but I can dream. Oh, and I've always wanted to have the gift of the healing touch. Thanks you two for such a wonderful story.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The shape of the heroines does. Now if one only had dark hair and hazel eyes...



She can, just imagine it! That's what I do!  OH, and lovely addition to the story. Makes me wish I had someone to cook up all those fabulous dishes for me! Yum!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Great! Simply great! 
Jenkins knocked out by some buttons... LOL! Poor guy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Great! Simply great!
> Jenkins knocked out by some buttons... LOL! Poor guy...



Hehehe. Inspired genius!! 

Thank you, TW!:bow: 

Thank you, the adorable punkin!! :kiss2: 

(((((George))))) :kiss2: :happy: :blush: :bounce: 

Jes :bow: :bow: :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Should this have been the end?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Never fear! (Or fear! As you like..)

This isn't the end!

This was merely a mutual admiration society exchange of e-mails.

George is going to try to get the next chapter out over the weekend. I'll respond to it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

I only fear the sky dropping on my head!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 11, 2006)

Cannot wait for the next installment!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, George and Sweetheart!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW (((((bbwsweetheart))))), that was very very good!! The pictures of Angelique you draw in our minds are simply very erotic. 

I'll write a follow up today! Probably it will be tonight (GMT+1), so I ask some more of your patience.

((((((((((( bbwsweetheart, Kara, Punkin, Jes))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Should this have been the end?



I like your enthousiasm!

No, of course not. The little town hasn't been released of the evil yet. We don't know how Tessie and the captain are doing. And more important, Angelique hasn't been united with Max! All signs, that the story ain't over yet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

This question was more in a rethorical manner...
But thanks for clearing!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The pleasant meal is interrupted by the sounds of clashing steel and gunshots from the garden. \u201cI can\u2019t move, Hattie! I\u2019m stuck!\u201d says Angelique. She\u2019s annoyed that a fight broke out when she hasn\u2019t even had a chance to sample the myriad of desserts that Hattie has baked. She\u2019s also feeling a little panic. She doesn\u2019t want to be found in a helpless state in her own kitchen. She tries to get out of her chair. Her bubble-shaped behind is trapped firmly in the chair. The flesh on her arms wiggles as she tries to push herself out of the chair. Her stomach rolls and sways across the table top, her breasts flop from one side to the other with increasing violence as Angelique increases her struggle to escape from her chair by rocking it from side to side.
> 
> Hattie is torn between helping Angelique get up or, at least, helping her to cover her incredibly sexy ssbbw body. Curiosity gets the better of her. She looks out the back door. \u201cI..believe..yes..it\u2019s the captain from the Black Seagull and his men. It looks like they\u2019re fighting Alan\u2019s men,\u201d she reports.
> 
> ...



Like the sparrow wants to tell something. Suddenly Angelique feels a
hand covering her eyes. "SSsshhh, don't be a afraid" she hears an old
men's voice saying. The old sea lord appears in the middle of the
kitchen. Hattie looks up in amazement, "What brings you here?", she
calls. "Shhhhh" Jenkins looks up at the man in amazement. "Jack the
sparrow!" he stammers, "You are guiding us! I heard so many stories
about you!" The old sea lord doesn't respond to Jenkins and looks at
the two women. "The soldiers don't know you're here, so you're save
now. The men of the Black Seagull thought you'd be here, but found an
empty place. Before they could leave, they were surrounded by Alan's
army. The soldiers think you are keeping them company. None of them
have seen you entering this house. You all must leave now, including
you Hattie! Leave the house through the basement, turn left towards
the Church. Next to the graveyard behind the church, you'll find a
carriage with eight horses. Don't ask anything, step into that
carriage, it will take you to the Black Seagull.". He looks at
Jenkins. "Jenkins, I know you can't take your eyes of Angelique, but
you will not join them. You'll have to go inside the church and pull
on the cord in the hallway. That's the of church bell. Keep tolling
the bell, till the whole town is gathered inside the church. I will
pick you up. Now help Angelique from her chair!" With that, the sea
lord is gone as sudden as he came. They're all silently looking at
each other. Jenkins looks with big eyes at the place where Jack was
standing. "He's real he stammers.". "Come" Hattie calls to
Jenkins. "Let's release Angelique from her chair.". Together, they
pull, with all their force, but with her full tummy it is hard to get
her up. Finally when they have Angelique on her feet, the chair is
hanging on her hips, the arm rests locked on her soft wide
hips. Angelique's face is completely red, out of breath, and
embarrassed. Jenkins carefully squeezes her soft hips as Hattie
releases the chair. Standing so close to this stunningly beautiful
woman, and the feel of her warm creamy soft skin, is more then Jenkins
can take, he can hardly breath. He touts his lips to kiss her, but
Angelique lays her hand over his mouth. "Not now, Jenkins!" she says
in a soft tone. "We must quickly leave!". Silently they leave the
room. Jenkins cannot keep his eyes of her hearth shaped belly, that
sways left and right, like the pendulum of a clock as she walks down
the stairs to the basement. Her round shapely booty cheeks, moving up
and down so very sexy. They're just outside the house, when a man runs
out of the trees towards Hattie and Angelique. It's a soldier of Alan!
Jenkins is quick and jumps on the soldier's back. What follows is
though fight, the soldier is stronger then Jenkins, but he has no
answer response to Jenkins fast fighting skills. Jenkins manages to
kick his gun from his hand, but soon gets a hard fist in has
mouth. His lips are bleeding, but he keeps fighting with all
force. Like an acrobat he jumps high and with his foot hits the
soldier hard on the head. The soldier is nock out. Angelique and
Hattie look in amazement at Jenkins fighting skills. "Come" Angelique
calls "that's enough, don't kill him!". Together, they leave, Jenkins
lips are still bleeding, he lost a few teeth. He's looking at
Angelique's large belly, and up to her eyes, that glimmer in the moon
lite. "Yes, I know what you want" she smiles at him, as she lays her
hand on his head and strokes his hair. "you brave boy, you do deserve
it, but we have no time now. But I promise, when we're save on board,
you may lay your head on my belly". He jumps up of Joy, kisses the
back of Angelique's hand. "I do everything for you my beautiful
angel!". Finally they arrive at the church, and behind it is indeed a
carriage with eight horses waiting. But..... it's the carriage of the
priest! Hattie looks scared at Angelique. "Is it save you think?". The
sound of a the church bell fills the air, Jenkins does what Jack asked
from him. The black sparrow lands on the roof of the carriage, "Okay
Jack" Hattie says to the sparrow, as she enters the
carriage. Angelique has a hard time getting in the high stairs of the
carriage, already make it hard, but also the door is too narrow for
her beautiful bum. But Hattie pulls her in carefully. Inside the
carriage it is very dark but warm, the couch is comfortable and there
is even a little stove inside. As soon as they close the door, the
horses start pulling. Angelique loses her balance but fall in the
couch. Hattie looks through the window. In the moonlit night, she sees
the strange feather looking fabric of the jacket of the driver. "Jack
is riding himself!" she calls to Angelique. Both are relieved, but in
also worried about the men of the Black Seagull still in a fight. Alan
has a very big army, they will never be able to defeat them.

The captain had send his man to get Angelique, but he himself stayed
on board with Tessie, to watch over the ship he said. Not knowing that
his man are trapped in Angelique's garden, completely surrounded be
the large army of Alan. 

They keep on shooting at the soldiers, throwing balls of burning oil,
only to keep the soldiers at a distance. More and more soldiers
heading around the house. They've been ordered by the priest to
capture the men, and not to kill them, because they must capture
Angelique. Hill is leading the men of the Black Seagull, but realizes,
the situation is hopeless. The army surrounding them is very big,
while his man are exhausted, hungry and slowly running out of
munitions. He must make a though decision, or he must surrender and
they all face a dead penalty, or they must fight till all of them are
killed here on the field. Currently his men keep their positions, but
there is no room for any movement.

Suddenly they hear the sound of the church bell. At first no one
reacts, and the fighting continues, but as the bell keeps tolling,
they see people lighting oil lamps in their houses. And soon,
everywhere around them, people leave their houses and head for the
church. At first a few people, but soon a large crowd walk by, and
head towards the church. Alan's army is forced to stop fighting, as
many civilians appear on the street. Hill realizes, this is their only
chance! He calls his man. "quick!" he says. "We divert and hide
ourselves amongst the civilians. As soon as we reach the church, we
run as fast as we can to the harbor. This is our only chance!" With
that they divert and wold inside the crowd to the church. In front of
the church already a large crowd has gathered.

Jenkins keeps pulling the cord, as he watches the people entering the
church. They all pass him by, but no one takes notice of the little
Jenkins, pulling the cord. A black sparrow lands on Jenkins
shoulder. "Hey Jack", Jenkins calls softly. "Time to leave?". The
sparrow pushes it's little head against his cheek as if it
confirms. He stops pulling and follows the sparrow to street behind
the church, where he sees his mates running by. "Wait for me!"
Jenkins is very quick, and soon ahead of his mates. The sparrow
leads them through all kinds of little streets, till they see
the Black Seagull in front of them. "Hey, how did you know this short
route?" Hill asks Jenkins. "I didn't. Jack did!", as he points
towards the sparrow. Hill shakes his head, "will I ever understand
that strange guy" he mumbles to himself. Hill is glad they survived,
but sad that they couldn't find Angelique anywhere.

Slowly they enter the ship, the captain probably will be very
angry. But to his surprise, the ship seems to be completely
deserted. The captain is not in his room, no lamps are burning, and
there is no one watching over the ship. Hill starts getting a little
nervous, until one his man calls, "I smell tomato soup!". Quickly they
head down towards the galley, where they find Hattie cooking for
Tessie and Angelique. Both girls are sitting in a comfortable
recliner, enjoying their meals. The captain helps Hattie with the
cooking. Tessie is rubbing her already quite full tummy, but Angelique
is still hungry. The fight with the evil of Alan, or whatever it was,
took so much energy from her, the first meals didn't still her hunger
yet. Hill watches in amazement at Angelique, how did she get here? But
soon his empty tummy reminds him of the pots on the table. "You guys
have anything left for us? We're HUNGRY!!!" He exclaims. "Of course"
Hattie replies. "We were expecting you! But the girls were so hungry,
we couldn't let them wait." Quickly the captain lays plates on the
table for his men, as Hattie pours in a rich tomato soup, with a lot a
herbs and meat. Jenkins quickly takes the seat next to Angelique, and
slowly massages her tummy. Angelique shakes her head, but lets
him. Somehow he is a bit like a child for her. He's not very smart,
but he's a good and brave boy. Actually she enjoys the feel of his
warm hands on her creamy soft tummy. He looks at her with pleading
eyes. She watches the wounds in his face, and notices the teeth he
lost in the fight. Most would heal naturally, but she know how he
longs to lay his head on her belly. She nods, lifts up the blanket
covering her belly, as Jenkins disappears under the table, and under
the blanket covering her belly. No one notices the missing Jenkins,
only Angelique feels his head buried deep in her soft belly. He is
very silent, only the caressing of his hands on her back reminds her
that he's awake. Hattie is the only one who noticed how Jenkins
disappeared under the table, as she gives Angelique another slice of
the special cake with special herbs and chocolate icing. "Here, you
need this one for that little boy.". The Captain calls to his
men. "Men, we need leave this place as soon as possible, before the
soldiers find out that the lovely ladies are on our ship. I heard Alan
was found dead in his library, with a knife in his back, that doesn't
sound promising. So when you're finished, I need three of you on deck,
the others may sleep."


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Great addition, George! :bounce:

But perhaps we should have some tissues at hand, for the girls...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Great addition, George! :bounce:
> 
> But perhaps we should have some tissues at hand, for the girls...



Thanks Timber!

Yes, because of the dead of Allan. Well, I have a broad shoulder te cry upon, I'll give Kara an extra hug to compensate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

If you should be in need of help consoling the girls, I'll lend you a hand or two... :happy:

Besides, I ordered that pen tablet some minutes ago. I think it should be arriving about the middle of next week. :happy:

I'll take a little nap now, but I'll be back later...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

Great! Well, if I could I would like to hug them all, but my arms probably are just a little too short ot hold all of them. So your help may be needed


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Besides, I ordered that pen tablet some minutes ago. I think it should be arriving about the middle of next week. :happy:
> 
> I'll take a little nap now, but I'll be back later...



GREAT!!!! Fantastic Timber! I hope it will work out, and you'll manage to make some illustration of our hero's. 

Bbwsweetheart, if it's a succes, we might need to cooperate in a follow up for this story as well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am in awe! This story just keeps getting better and better! Now I'm hungry for tomatoe soup...I wonder why? :batting: 

Can't wait for the ((((((hugs))))))) either! :kiss2:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you Punkin!

((((((George's left arm (((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))George's right arm )))))))))))) 

Calling Timber: Punkin needs a warm hug from you also!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

((((((George)))))). I feel much better now! Thanks George, you are such a sweetheart!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

((((((((((Punkin))))))))))

Just woke up at the right time, it seems...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

George!! I am in awe! This is the best chapter by far!!! Wow! I wish I had some of TW's amazing smilies!

((((((George))))))

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If you should be in need of help consoling the girls, I'll lend you a hand or two... :happy:
> 
> Besides, I ordered that pen tablet some minutes ago. I think it should be arriving about the middle of next week. :happy:
> 
> I'll take a little nap now, but I'll be back later...



For real? We may have some illustrations for Love's Savage Cupcake???? :bounce: :bounce: 

This is too exciting!!!!

TW, do you have any samples of your artwork??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Cannot wait for the next installment!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, George and Sweetheart!
> Hugs, Kara



(((((Kara))))):happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I am in awe! This story just keeps getting better and better! Now I'm hungry for tomatoe soup...I wonder why? :batting:
> 
> Can't wait for the ((((((hugs))))))) either! :kiss2:



(((((Punkin))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> For real? We may have some illustrations for Love's Savage Cupcake???? :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> This is too exciting!!!!
> 
> TW, do you have any samples of your artwork??



That'll take some time... First, I have to get that pen tablet...
Drawing by mouse is quite exhausting...

All I have to offer right now are the UFO and the ghost I used in my avatar and the skull I used as my profile pic around Helloween.

The rest I have on my hard disk right now, are some weapon studies I made for a game concept of mine.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> " I promise, when we're safe on board,
> you may lay your head on my belly"



Wow!​
George, BBWSweetheart - I'm afraid that I used up my last A-bomb the last time I congratulated you guys on this story. What else can I use - the Big Bang? Maybe better just to give you both a BIG hug from Ho Ho and Mrs. Ho Ho.
 Bob(((((BBWSW&GeorgeNL)))))Ann

And now - I bumped my head on the door as we came home tonight. Gotta go see Mrs. Ho Ho - you know why.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

I just thought of something that may explain my "timing situation" with all of you. Anyone ever see the movie "The Lakehouse" with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves? Well that movie explains it all! :blink: Anyway, (((((HUGS)))))to all of you - whenever and where ever you are!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Theres a crash as Hattie drops a serving bowl full of her special tomato soup. No, no. Leave it be. Ill clean it up. An old sailor helps her by bringing her a bucket of water so she can mop up the mess. Thank you, dear, she says. Its the shock of finding out that Alans been murdered!

How did you find out? asks Tessie. She pouts enough that her lover gets the message that shes miffed that he didnt tell her about Alans murder. 

Why are you telling your men to sleep if we have to leave right away? Why do we have to leave right away? How can I leave if my people are under the control of the evil priest? asks Angelique.

The captain gives each of the ladies a speaking look; he tells them without words that he doesnt want to answer their questions in front of his men. All right men, theres no more soup. Get going. Get some rest because well be weighing anchor in an hour. Hill, Crowder, and McLeod, the three of you will stand watch. Now, men! On your feet!

The men drag their chairs back from the table. Without speaking, they file silently out of the room, but their heavy footsteps rattle the plates on the table. The sound startles Jenkins into bumping his head on the underside of the table. Ow he says.

Angelique gently rubs his head to comfort him. The feel of his head nestled on her pillow-soft belly makes her feel maternal and protective of him.

What was that? asks the captain.

Hattie rolls her eyes at Angelique. Shes the only one who knows that Jenkins is under the table, healing his wounds by resting his head on her magic tummy. Its a rat!

A rat! I hate rats! says Tessie.

You wont like this one! Its huge! says Hattie.

Where is it? asks the captain. He picks up the carving knife that Hattie had used to cut the meat for her soup.

Angelique gently pulls Jenkins hair to indicate that he should sneak out of the galley during Hatties distraction. Slowly, she rises from the bench. She positions herself so her considerable bulk blocks the view of the galley door. She figures shes provided enough cover for Jenkins to crawl out without being seen. 

There it is! says Hattie, pointing away from Angelique and the door. She gives Angelique a wink. No. Its hard to see in this dark cabin. This little oil lamp doesnt light the room very well. Wait. I think it crawled out. Yes, its gone. 

Are you sure? asks Tessie. The captain puts the knife down and goes over to Tessie. With considerable effort, her face is still red from the exertion, shes managed to lift her heavy legs on to a chair so the rat cant crawl over her feet. Her dress has slid up to reveal her puffy calves and enormous creamy thighs. Angelique sighs when she sees how the captain eyes her sisters legs. When the captain starts rubbing Tessies well-padded back, Angelique misses Max more than ever. 

Hattie coughs. Ill tidy up in here. Why dont you get caught up with whats going on in the captains cabin? When youve all gone, I can really give the floor a scrubbing.

Yes, we should get caught up, says the captain. He braces himself to help his heavy beauty to her feet. Hes sorry when her magnificent legs are hidden by the skirt of her dress again, when she gains her feet, but he comforts himself by watching the swaying of her oversize hips as she walks in front of him. After you, he says to Angelique. He doesnt feel very much like a gentleman because he enjoys watching the movements of the sisters huge behinds. The black sparrow swoops ahead of them.

The ancient sea lord appears in his feathered coat, the instant the captain closes the door to his cabin. As usual, when he appears, the tangy scent of the sea does too, and the air becomes cool and misty. Danger is near. We havent much time, he says.

As you may have guessed, Jack told me about Alans murder, the captain says.

No time, the sea lord interrupts.

Im the only one who knows about Jack so I couldnt tell you in front of my men, the captain continues.

The danger is almost here! the sea lord says. Listen! I must go to help Max. He must lift the curse before the next full moon or the treasure of The Sea Gods of Long Ago will be lost forever. Ill return when I can. Angelique, you must rid your island of the evil priest and his followers. You cannot leave here until your people are safe. Once theyre safe the captain will take you to Veronique. He starts to fade into the mist, but they can still hear his voice. The danger is here NOW! 

Alarm! They hear one of the men on watch yell. Once the attackers know that their ambush has been discovered, they stop worrying about making noise. They start firing shots. Angelique, Tessie, and the captain can hear footsteps pounding in their direction. Who is headed their way? Sailors from the Black Seagull or the invaders? The captain grabs for his cutlass and runs to the door, but it crashes open before he reaches it. Two of the priests men barrel into the room. They are enormous muscular brutes. The presence of fog in the room puzzles them at first, but it doesnt stop them for long. 

Its the captain himself! Lets kill him! One yells. Both pull out enormous swords.

Angelique! We cant just stand here. We have to help Clive! says Tessie. Shes just found what she knows is her soul-mate. She cant bear the thought that he might be killed just a day after shes found him. She is so frightened that she starts crying.

The two brutes turn their heads in the direction of Tessies voice.

Bill, I aint never seen such big beautiful women!

My God, theys got the biggest boobies I ever seed, Henry!

Id kill to sleep with one of them womens.

Ok, lets kill the captain. 

Both men laugh without any humor. Theyre hard men who murder without compunction. Angelique and Tessie hug each other. They dont know what to do. The captain has no hesitation. He raises his cutlass and charges the two ruffians. Steel rings against steel. It doesnt seem an even match because the two giants seem certain to prevail against the wiry captain. However, the captain is quicker. He doesnt attack power with power. He comes in and slashes, then, he dances away. His strategy soon wipes the grins off the faces of the twin goliaths. When the captain cuts one of the apes, the big man thuds to the floor so hard that he knocks his head enough to stun him. Quick! says Angelique. Jump on him!

Are you crazy? asks Tessie.

Tessie! We need to help Clive! If we sit on this man, he wont be able to get up and attack Clive!

Angelique waddles over to the fallen behemoth as quickly as she can. She doesnt want him to regain his feet. She stands astride him, then, sits down on his chest with as much force as she can. The giant gasps for breath. The enormous weight on his chest and pinions him to the floor. The big man feels strange. Hes a seasoned soldier whos never been bettered by a mere woman. This is no mere woman. This is a heavyweight. Hes been made as helpless as a babe by a super woman. The cushy flesh on this chest and the soft thighs that hug his chest are a pleasant constraint. Tessie! When this horrible man gets his wind back, he might be able to get up. Sit on his stomach and legs. Angelique says. The giant watches the other super sexy woman approach him. He struggles under Angelique, but she locks her legs tight. The giants movements cause her belly and breasts to wobble, but she doesnt let him buck her off. Tessie puts her hands on Angeliques shoulders to steady herself before she sits on the invaders stomach. The giant feels like hes being crushed. The two big women are making it difficult for him to breathe. He slowly loses consciousness. 

Meanwhile, the captain is wearing the remaining invader down. The giant is getting winded. His powerful sword strokes are not steady. Before long, the captain deals the man a fatal blow; he stabs him through the heart. Breathing heavily, he wipes his blade clean on the giants shirt. Tessie? he asks.

Were fine, Clive! answers Tessie.

The captain is startled when he sees that the two sisters have restrained the other giant by sitting on him.

Well done! he says.

Hill rushes into the room with a drawn gun. Are you ok? He asks before taking in the dead invader and the crushed into submission giant. Angeliques faithful Jenkins is fast on Hills heels. The grateful smile that reveals his missing teeth almost breaks Angeliques heart. 

We drove them off, sir, Hill continued. Glad that youre ok.

Weve got to leave now, replied the captain. Theyll be back again. I think well need to bring back some reinforcements for the next battle. Give the order to get underway, Hill.

Aye, aye, sir.

Jenkins.

Sir.

Bring this man to the brig. The captain indicates the giant Angelique and Tessie are using as a bench. Well question him later.

The captain and Jenkins have to help the two sisters up. It takes both of them to lift one sister from the floor. Ok. Jenkins. Well see you on deck, the captain tells Jenkins after the sisters are vertical. Jenkins binds the hands of the prisoner, and leads him to the brig. The captain has the two sisters walk in front of him, so he can enjoy the sight of their rears again. Tessie wriggles her butt at him. She knows it drives him wild. 

By the time they reach deck, the men are almost ready to set sail. What surprises Angelique and Tessie is the skull and cross bones flag flying in the wind.

Youre pirates? asks Tessie.

The captain grins. We are indeed. Were part of Maximilliuss fleet.

We are we headed? asks Angelique.

Were going to get a few more ships. We need more men to defeat your evil priest. Answers the captain. 

Angelique looks at the sky. It looks like theres a storm on the horizon. Are we headed in that direction.

The captain looks. Thats peculiar.

The gray clouds roll toward the ship with supernatural speed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I just thought of something that may explain my "timing situation" with all of you. Anyone ever see the movie "The Lakehouse" with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves? Well that movie explains it all! :blink: Anyway, (((((HUGS)))))to all of you - whenever and where ever you are!
> 
> ~Punkin


I haven't seen the movie, but I read about it in th Wikipedia...
Interesting theory... and the Dim forums are your mail box, right?
I'll send some hugs through time and space, then...
((((((((((Punkin))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Where's my hug?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Great installment, sweetie! ((((((((((bbwsweetheart)))))))))) Here's your hug!






:huh: Why did I know that the Black Seagull was a pirate vessel? :blink:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> George!! I am in awe! This is the best chapter by far!!! Wow! I wish I had some of TW's amazing smilies!
> 
> ((((((George))))))
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



(((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))

Thank you!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George, BBWSweetheart - I'm afraid that I used up my last A-bomb the last time I congratulated you guys on this story. What else can I use - the Big Bang? Maybe better just to give you both a BIG hug from Ho Ho and Mrs. Ho Ho.
> 
> And now - I bumped my head on the door as we came home tonight. Gotta go see Mrs. Ho Ho - you know why.



(((((((((((((((((((((((( Mr & Mrs Ho Ho Tai )))))))))))))))))))))))))

Thank you!!

Be carefull Mr. Ho Ho Tai, not to bounce to hard on the door. Mrs. Ho Ho Tai can heal your head, but I think she expects you to repair the door!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where's my hug?



I see TW already compensated, but I cannot let go that invitation :blush: 

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

That's OK, Jenkins...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Great installment again!!! (((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))) You can now really hear the drums. I think we soon will find out what who this invisible evil enimi is. 

Loosing consious under so much lovely woman on top of you :wubu: mmmm mmmm mmmmm


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That's OK, Jenkins...



mmmmm mmmmmmm <no George, keep you mouth shut> mmmmm mmmm mmm  

 see I have all my teeth...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 12, 2006)

"Yes, because of the dead of Allan. Well, I have a broad shoulder te cry upon, I'll give Kara an extra hug to compensate.[/QUOTE]

Oh NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!

I just don't KNOW how I shall ever be consoled? <winking to George and Wolfie>:smitten: 

Heh-heh, Kara

Seriously, DANG, just when I was getting into the bad boy Alan!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor Kara! Come over, girl, get yourself a nice hug...

((((((((((Kara))))))))))

George, where are you? Here is someone in need of a real good hug!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The captain is startled when he sees that the two sisters have restrained the other giant by sitting on him.
> 
> 
> The captain looks. Thats peculiar.
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh......FORESHADOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ooooooooo!
Great job Sweetheart and before that George.........even if he DID kill Alan off! <still sniffing>

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Poor Kara! Come over, girl, get yourself a nice hug...
> 
> ((((((((((Kara))))))))))
> 
> George, where are you? Here is someone in need of a real good hug!




INDEED there is!!!!!!!!!!! LOL! Thanks, Wolfie.............strong arms are always appreciated in times of need............heck, in ANY times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kara:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

:happy: I would have wondered if not...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hands Kara a handkerchief*

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Kara )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the hugs! George and bbwsweetheart have done it again. You two are writing so descriptively that I can really picture all the scenes in my mind and I actually thought I caught a wiff of the sea! 
(((((((hugs)))))) to all. :kiss2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the hugs, I'm starting to feel much better. George and bbwsweetheart - brilliant writing. I'm actually hearing and seeing everything in my mind's eye. (((((((hugs))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup. The descriptions were so good, I had a storm rattling at my window shades last night...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for my hugs! I'm happy!

(((((((((Mr and Mrs Ho Ho, George, TW, Punkin, Kara, Jes)))))))

(I'm sharing the joy!!!!!):happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

:happy: :bounce: Thanx for sharing! :bounce: :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh yeah! I'm feeling the love to! Hugs all around again! ((((((HUGS))))))):batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

1 question... Who is this "HUGS", you're huggin'?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

TW = bad wolf.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

:blush: I'm hugging everybody. TW do you have smiley that hugs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

That's all, folks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

And a group hug:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW = bad wolf.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh...they are so cute! Thanks!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


>



Very cute smilies! You have the best assortment!

However, that is NOT a bad wolf smilie! It's too cute and friendly. That thing looks like a chihuaua! How can you try to pass off a chihuaua as a bad wolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Very cute smilies! You have the best assortment!
> 
> However, that is NOT a bad wolf smilie! It's too cute and friendly. That thing looks like a chihuaua! How can you try to pass off a chihuaua as a bad wolf?






Did I say anything that this should be a bad wolf?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW, a group HUG!!!! Can I join in?

((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwseetheart, Punkin, Kara, TW ))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The gray clouds roll toward the ship with supernatural speed.



It's clear the captain can't think straight with these gorgeous women
around. First goes down to grab his had, then he forgets his compass,
then he carries only one boot. When they look back, the harbor is
hardly visible anymore, only the tower of the church is visible at the
horizon. The sky colors yellow and gray at an amazing speed, while the
sails make cracking sounds in the wind that seems to be getting
stronger every second. Captain Clive shakes his head, he has a
worried look on his face, as he looks at the strange orange colored
clouds that appear. The sea is black like ink, and waves are getting
higher and higher. "Lower the sails!" He calls to his man. "Girls, you
go to my room, there you are save, we're expecting very heavy
weather!" The girls waddle carefully to the captain's room as the ship
is swinging and shaking. It's hard to keep balance. Hattie is already
in the captains place, looking into a little black book. Angelique
looks over her shoulder, but she doesn't recognize the language. "What
kind of book is that?" She asks Hattie. "I haven't got the slightest
idea. I found this in the priest's carriage, I thought it would be a
bible, but look! There is strange sign on the cover." The cover seems
to be just some couple of randomly drawn lines, but when Angelique
makes her eyes small, she recognizes some kind of horse in it, but
with giant head. The book consists of only texts in some strange
language. No page numbers, no drawings, no headings, just text. "What
do we know about the priest?" Angelique asks.
"We always see him in the Church, but actually never inside the town,"
Tessie replies. Hattie also pulls her shoulders, "Not much, he's never
amongst his people. He baptized us, that's all I know". Angelique
looks amazed. "He baptized you also?", "Sure he did" Hattie replies,
"But the priest is still a young men, if he baptized you, he must be
at least twenty years older then you?". Hattie lifts up in a
shock. "Yes, you're right! He still looks twenty, I'm over forty, I
never thought about that! That is really strange! How old is he?" 

The ship is shaking and swaying wildly, it's almost impossible to sit
on a chair. Angelique is laying on the ground, holding herself to the
legs of the cabinet. Tessie is rolling over the floor, her round belly
and thighs jiggle heavily with every turn, until she manages to spread
her arms and legs wide to hold herself. Hattie just manages to keep
her balance, holding herself tight to foot of the mast in the center
of the room. A wall of ocean water hits the ship, and creeps even
under the door of the captain's room. Above the noise of the wind and
raging ocean, they hear the captain yelling to his men. The ship is
cracking so heavily, that it sounds like it's going break soon. They
hear breaking wood, and bouncing, like trees fall on the deck. The
fear they hear in the captain's voice make Angelique very nervous. "We
must help!" she calls to Tessie. Her sister has a few bruises from
rolling over the ground, and looks in amazement at her sister. "Are
you kidding! We would be blown off the deck in a second!". But
Angelique feels she must do something to save the ship from
sinking. The door opens, a strong wind and ocean water streams in, as
the captain enters his place. He shakes his head, closing the
door. "In all those years, I have never seen this! It looks like we're
under some curse! We lost tree of our four masts, and have reached the
limits of the ship, yet the storm is only getting stronger. We're so
close to the harbor still. This is impossible! What is going on with
us??" He raises his hand to the ceiling. "It seems the Gods are going
to kill us!" Suddenly Angelique calls, "We have that man of Allen
still on the brig! Throw him overboard!" The captain looks puzzled at
Angelique. "What!! Why?, we still need information from him!". "Do it,
and the storm will calm down!" she looks Clive straight in the
eyes. The captain is completely confused, but Angelique's clear eyes
convince him. He and Hill cut the giant loose from the remainders of
what used to be a mast. A wave of water rolls over the ship, they need
all their strength not to be washed from the deck. Once the water is
gone, the giant seems to be gone. Hill points to the wand, where the
giant is hanging now, moving wildly to get lose. But Jenkins is
already climbing the wand with a knife between his teeth. Another wave
rolls over the ship, it seems the ship is almost tumbling over, but
moves back again. Jenkins survived the flood the ran over him, but the
giant is gone! They look around, but he's no where to be seen. A few
moments later, the sky opens, and the storm lies down. Astonished the
captain return to the ladies. "You saved our lives!!!", He calls to
Angelique, "But how did you know, he was the curse that rested upon
us?" He asks while wringing the water from his
hat. Angelique, raises her shoulders, "I don't know, I just suddenly
knew, it was like I had a daydream that told me.". He shakes his head,
"what is happening to us?" he mumbles, as he and Hill help Angelique
and Hettie back to their feet. The captain stares at Tessie's soft
shapely arms, really every single spot of this woman is so
beautiful! He softly kisses the back of her hand. Angelique's mind
drifts of the moments she shared with Max.

The captain looks at Hill, "Come, we must row to your home, and repair
our ship!" Hill smiles from ear to ear. "Aye aye sir!". Hattie looks
surprised. "Where are we going?" she asks Hill. "We have a secret
little harbor, near my home. It is not too far from the city, but no
one will find us there.". "I thought, the ocean is a pirate's
home?". "Sure, but I have two homes!" He grins. "You'll soon meet my
wife!" Hill cannot hide his enthusiasm."You are married?" Hattie cries
in amazement. "Yes, to a medicine woman, I met in Africa! She prepares
the herbs that keep us healthy on board.". "But she never joins you
during your trips?". Hattie teases. "Ha ha, No, then Clive is
constantly distracted by her." He winks to the captain. The captain
doesn't react. "She's like Tessie?" Hattie continues. Hill laughs,
"Yes, even a little more, we pirates love REAL women!" Hattie shakes
her head. "And she's also very smart, she speaks many languages, knows
everything about herbs and deceases!". Hill continues. They row
towards the secret harbor, which lay hidden in a cliff. Angelique and
Tessie looks in the strange little book from the priest. "Would Hill's
wife understand this text?". "Maybe?"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the hug George!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Friend, I'm going to sleep now, it's way too late already. 

Have sweet dream all!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Loved the storm and what can possibly be written in that black book? I will stay tuned for the next addition. I've said it once and I'll say it again - this story just gets better and better!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

George! You're amazing! You're wonderful! You're terrific! 

((((((George))))))) 

P.S. I loved my very long big hug!! :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:

P.P.S. I wonder if I am as much a hugaholic as a chocoholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW! Another great installment from you, George! That storm nearly blew me away!:bounce:

Have a good night, George!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> P.P.S. I wonder if I am as much a hugaholic as a chocoholic?



It's possible. You get the same feeling from both, but I think a real hug is better than chocolate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Best would be chocolate and a hug, IMHO...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 12, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> . . .Angelique and
> Tessie looks in the strange little book from the priest. "Would Hill's
> wife understand this text?". "Maybe?"



George, besides being a physicist, you are clearly a mathematician too - and I suspect the same of BBWSweetheart. This story has more twists and turns than a pretzel, combined with a Möbius strip, as painted by M. C. Escher!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree. It's amazing!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 12, 2006)

Another wonderful installment!


GROUP HUGS..............after a truckload of chocolate brownies with fudge sauce and whipped cream for all of us groupies and writers alike!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! CHOCOLATE HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2: :eat2: 
Hugs and Hugs and hugs, Kara:blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

OMG Kara - those brownies were wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> George! You're amazing! You're wonderful! You're terrific!
> 
> ((((((George)))))))
> 
> ...


:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: 

Thank you!!! 
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( bbw sweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

You're not the only hugaholic... I'm addicted to! :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

You know the price: two hugs for one!

(((((((((George))))))))

(((((((((George))))))))

By the way, I am very glad that Hill's wife is from Africa. You were reading my mind because I was going to add a gorgeous seductive wise bbw from Africa.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You know the price: two hugs for one!
> 
> (((((((((George))))))))
> 
> ...


You make me curious! I know they have gorgeous bbw over there.

MMMMMMmmmmmm :blush: :blush: :blush: I love your warm soft hugs. Let's make it one, twice as long.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bbwsweethearth))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

MMMMmmmmMMMMMmMmmMMMMMmmmmMMM. (Happy sound I make when being hugged.)

Have you read the very sweet series No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency by Alexander McCall Smith? It's set in Botswana. The heroine is a "real" woman aka a bbw named Precious Ramotswe, who solves crimes household crimes with the aid of her trusty secretary.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> MMMMmmmmMMMMMmMmmMMMMMmmmmMMM. (Happy sound I make when being hugged.)
> 
> Have you read the very sweet series No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency by Alexander McCall Smith? It's set in Botswana. The heroine is a "real" woman aka a bbw named Precious Ramotswe, who solves crimes household crimes with the aid of her trusty secretary.



MMMMmmmmm, I love to hear those soft happy sounds . Have you noticed that our story attracts almost only hug addicts?

To be honest, most of my life I've spent with my nose in study books, and had not much left for "normal" books. It's just recently that I'm re-discovering "normal" books, so no, I don't know her book..yet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi! May I join the hugging? It was a monday of the awful sort... *sigh*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Of course!!

((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))
((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))

Better?

Why is this Monday so awful?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

:happy: :happy: :bounce: :happy: :happy:

Much better. (((((bbwsweetheart))))) A little hug back, that's all my power is good for, now.

Why? Can't tell. That would take too much writing...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, glad you're feeling better. 

Here's another: ((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 13, 2006)

Monday hug for my Wolfie....((((((((((((Timberwolf!)))))))))))

Sorry you had a bleck day..........Tuesday is just around the corner AND I bet another chapter installment might wander our way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs to ALLLLLLL, Kara


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwwww, TW, so sorry you had a rotten Monday! (((((((timberwolf))))))

George - yup, we're all just hugaholics! (giggle).

So.....
(((((((George, Kara,bbwsweetheart,TW))))))))

Wuv,

~Punkin:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Awww, Thanx, girls! :happy: :blush:



:blush: :happy:

((((((((((bbwsweetheart, Punkin, George, Kara))))))))))





Couldn't leave you all unhugged....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> The captain
> doesn't react. "She's like Tessie?" Hattie continues. Hill laughs,
> "Yes, even a little more, we pirates love REAL women!" Hattie shakes
> her head. "And she's also very smart, she speaks many languages, knows
> ...



Hill could barely contain his excitement. He hadn't seen his wife in a few weeks and couldn't wait to lie in her soft arms again. Angelique smiled to see the big burly gentleman-pirate behaving like a schoolboy, showing his impatience by pacing back and forth, rubbing his hands, and whistling. When Hill caught her looking at him, he grinned back and shrugged his shoulders. "We've been married for less than a year. I miss her" 

As soon as the crippled sloop was safely anchored in the secret harbor near his house, Hill threw his duffel bag in a rowboat and with quick strong strokes made for shore. "I just want to warn Precious that she can expect a lot of company in a couple of hours!" He shouted. 

"You'll like Precious," Captain Clive assured the big beautiful sisters, who were standing on deck waving goodbye to Hill. "She'll be glad of some company too. She loves Hill, but she must miss her family and female companionship. She's very warm person and a great cook too. After Hill and Precious...er....get caught up, she'll start cooking the most delicious meal for us. I suspect that The Black Seagull might not be repaired as quickly as she could be because the men like Precious and her cooking." He looked at Hattie, who didn't look happy at the high praise he was heaping on Precious. "Her cooking is almost as good as yours, Hattie. It's just that it's exotic and the men like trying new dishes." Captain Clive gave an audible sigh of relief when he saw that he had mollified Hattie, who rightly took great pride in her culinary talent. "Why don't you girls pack up your things? Pack up what you need for a visit of about a week." 

"Aye, aye, sir," answered Tessie. 

The captain threw back his head and laughed. "Don't forget to bring the mysterious black book that Hattie found. Hill's wife is the only person that I can think of who might be able to make any sense of it." 

"I'd like to stay on board and cook for the crew that has to stay on board," said Hattie. 

"Oh! Hattie! Please come with us!" pleaded Angelique. 

"If it's okay with the captain, I'd prefer to stay on board." 

"I couldn't ask you, Hattie, but I was hoping I could convince you to stay on board," said the captain. "You can stay in my cabin. I'll have to stay on board too, but I'll just move into Hill's cabin." 

"You're not coming?" pouted Tessie. 

"Oh come on, Tessie. Let's pack. We'll only be gone a week," said Angelique. She linked arms with Tessie and pulled her away. 

"A whole week without Clive," sighed Tessie. 

"You'll live," responded Angelique. "Don't you want to find out what's in the priest's black book?"

I dont mean to act like such a baby, said Tessie.

I know. Lets get going. I cant wait to meet Precious! Isnt her name fun? I couldnt say it on deck because Hattie would have overheard me, but you do know the reason she wants to stay onboard is that old sailor who helps her? I think she wants a little time to get to know him.

Angelique and Tessie quickly picked out some of the clothes from the chest of beautiful apparel that Max had had made up for the sisters. When they had finished packing, Angelique picked up the priests black book. Tessie, this book scares me. Even now, as Im holding it, I have this feeling that its very powerful.

Angelique, a book cant hurt anyone.

This book scare me, Tessie. I just have a bad feeling about it. Angelique wrapped the book in some fabric because she didnt like touching it. I guess were ready to go, she said.

As Angelique and Tessie were saying farewell to Captain Clive, Hattie, and the rest of the crew, Hill was greeting Precious. He couldnt believe how much he loved his wife. She had an even more womanly build that the beautiful sisters. He had dreamed of being enveloped by her immense soft body for weeks. He drank in her dear round face, her ebony eyes, and her immense body. She looked very exotic in her colorful turban and bright clothes. She was fully clothed, but, unlike most of the women that Hill knew, she was very comfortable in the nude. He could picture her dimpled heavy legs, generous hips, huge behind, and the big breasts. Husband, dont undress me with your eyes! Precious said in the voice that reminded Hill of laughing. Maybe it was her African accent that gave her voice that happy lilt. Let me give you a proper welcome home, said Precious. She turned around and shook her hips and behind at him. Then she walked in and without embarrassment took off all of her clothes and lay face down on their bed. Hill feasted his eyes on his chocolate princess. He happily slipped of his own clothes and straddled his wifes cushioned posterior. He reached over to pick up the home-made massage oil by the bed. The scent was very heady and musky and always put him in the mood. Precious sighed with contentment when Hill started massaging her back. Hill loved the feel of her silky skin and the extra helping of soft warm flesh covering her back. He loved feeling her upper arms, the inside of her upper thighs, the places where more of her fat collected. He loved having her sit up so he could hug her from behind and massage her enormous hanging belly and breasts. He liked picking up her tummy with his hands and feeling the weight and texture. Precious laid her head back in his furry chest and rubbed his arms slowly. Hill began the prelude of making love by kissing and nuzzling the nape of her thick neck. 

When they had finished making love, Hill helped Precious prepare for the onslaught of the hungry pirate crew and the two big beautiful sisters. 

By the time the crew and Angelique and Tessie arrived, dinner was ready. Hill and Precious had set up tables in the garden. Torches set in the ground burned smoke to drive away any pesky insects. It smells so good. Some of the spices are unusual. I think I smell cardamom, but I cant identify some of the other spices, said Angelique to Tessie. Everyone in their party had worked up an appetite from the walk from the shore to Hill and Precious humble house. When they sat, Precious waddled slowly over with huge bowls of rice mixed with raisins almonds, and dates, warm bread, and grilled meat.

Enjoy! Enjoy! We talk later, she said with a bright smile. When she smiled her eyes almost disappeared into the folds of her round face. The entire group didnt do much talking because they were so hungry. Precious kept refilling the water pitchers and replenishing the bowls. You have more. Dont insult me. I know you want it. Have it! You must finish this good meat, she said time and time again. When noone, not even the two sisters, could eat another bite, it was dark. The sailors digested their food, but, eventually, had to head back to the ship for the night because they had to work on the ship in the morning. Angelique, Tessie, and Jenkins stayed behind.

I am so happy to have you in my home. You are most welcome, said Precious.

Thank you for having us. Youre a great cook! Well help you with the next meal. I know the sailors will be back for breakfast, said Angelique.

Hill is very lucky to have found you, said Tessie.

You are my guests. You dont help me with nothing. What can I get you? asked Precious. Youre thirsty? You want water? Come inside. Youll be more comfortable away from the bugs. Hill smiled proudly as his wife entertained the guests. 

When the three women were seated in the main living area, Angelique brought out the mysterious black book.

What is that? asked Precious.

We were hoping you might be able to tell us about this book, said Angelique. Precious heaved herself up from her chair. She took a moment to recover from the exertion, then, toddled over to Angelique. Her normally happy facial expression disappeared when she reached for the book. When she saw the lines that looked like a horses head on the front cover, she drew her hand back.

That is a bad bad book! she said. Where did you get that? I do not think it safe to have that book here.

Please look at it. It belongs to a priest who doesnt get old, said Angelique. Precious sighed, but took the book. She went back to her big chair and sat down with a big thump that made her huge tummy that hung to her knees, swing back and forth before it settled down. She opened the book and looked at the strange scratches that covered the pages.

This book, she very very very old. This book she is not meant for human hands, Precious said.

What does it say? asked Tessie.

I need to cleanse myself before I can look at the book. I need to be alone when I ask the spirits for help, said Precious.

Do you know anything about it? asked Angelique.

This book, she is from the people of the Lost Sea Gods. Do not look close, but see, that is a seahorse head on the cover. That is a sign of one of the most powerful of the lost sea gods. This book is old and even more powerful now than when it was written. This is too dangerous for a human. This priest, the one you say does not age. He has sold his soul for some of the power in this book that is why he does not age. This priest, he will be drawn to this book because he draws his power from this book.

What if we destroy the book? asked Angelique.

Ha! You cannot destroy a book of the old sea gods. Impossible, said Precious. I will bury this book in salt. That should keep us safe. Then, tomorrow I will ask my spirits for help. You should not have this book. Precious frowned. As long as the book remained with them, they were in danger. These people, who had forgotten the old gods, did not have the respect for what they did not know. If the two sisters only knew what Precious knew, they would be scared out of their wits.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Great! Marvellous! Captivating! :bounce:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 14, 2006)

That was marvelous!!!! Great ((((((( bbwsweetheart )))))))!! You're really painting s a movie in our imagination, and the beautiful Precious. I love the romance you put in our story!

I'm curious what's in this strange scary book. But'm off the beach now, probably I'll know more when my mind had some fresh air.

((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart, Punkin, TimberWolve, Mr & Mrs Ho Ho Tai, Kara ))))))))))))))))))))

George


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

We have 24 pages A4, up to now... And the story still seems to be at the beginning... WOW!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> We have 24 pages A4, up to now... And the story still seems to be at the beginning... WOW!



Yep, and the question is, wil it have an ending?

You printed it on paper?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Nah, I copied it into Word...

Will it have an ending? I think so, one day it'll end. But there still could be a sequel or a sideline... or both?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

((((((((Everybody))))))))))

The Never Ending Story!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

(((bbwsweetheart))) A little hug back...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> (((bbwsweetheart))) A little hug back...



Thank you! :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

You're welcome...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> \u201cHa! You cannot destroy a book of the old sea gods. Impossible,\u201d said Precious. \u201cI will bury this book in salt. That should keep us safe. Then, tomorrow I will ask my spirits for help. You should not have this book.\u201d Precious frowned. As long as the book remained with them, they were in danger. These people, who had forgotten the old gods, did not have the respect for what they did not know. If the two sisters only knew what Precious knew, they would be scared out of their wits.



"What do you know about this priest?" asked Precious? Angelique shook
her head. "Not much, he must be at least over sixty, but looks like
twenty. An old sea lord told me, that the curse that rests upon our
little town, is the evil from the priest. I am the chosen one, he
said, I should release my people from this Evil". Precious looked with
big eyes at Angelique. She lays her hand on Angeliques belly, looks up
at her. "Yes!", Precious says excited, "Yes, you are The Chosen one!
But you should not touch this book again! It will stop the flame in
your hearth. Your soul must stay pure!" Angelique looks up in amazement.
Hadn't the old sea lord used exactly the same words? When she was in
Alan's house? "But isn't the book dangerous for you?" Tessie
asks. Precious can't keep her eyes from Angelique. "Oh yes it is! I
will not read it, I will ask the spirits for help. Now you girls must
try to find out about the family of this priest, we must know about
his ancestors to break the bonds with this old sea god." With those
words Precious walked slowly into her house, wiggling her hips,
making her large round bums jiggle. She knows how that drives Hill's
mind wild. 

As the sisters and Jenkins walk on the little beach in front of
Precious home, Angelique asks. "How far is to the town from
here?". "Only a few hours by horse, why?" Jenkins replied. "We must go
to the city hall, and search in the registers about the priests
ancestors.". "But that is much too dangerous!" Tessie
complains. "Maybe I should go alone with Jenkins." Tessie is thinking,
she would love to return to Clive, but the thought of her sister in
that town, where the soldiers of the priest ready to kill her. "No I
join!" sh decides. Precious has quite a few horses in the stable
behind her little home. Angelique tries to climb one of the horses,
but can't get up. These are much higher then her own. Jenkins tries to
help, secretly he enjoyed pushing his hands in her wonderful warm
large soft bums. He looks in admiration at her wonderful large soft
thighs. But once she puts her foot on his shoulder, it becomes a
little too much for him. A sharp pain runs through his shoulder to his
back, and he loses balance. As Jenkins collapses, Angelique glides
down from the back of the horse, landing on her feet. She helps him
up. "Miss Angelique, could I please have..." He stares with glazy
eyes at her. But Angelique shakes her head. "No we must really go
now". "Yes, but my shoulder?..". Angelique gives Jenkins a tight
hug. The feel of her warm softness makes him moan a little. She holds
him a few minutes, and lets him lose "That will do?". His big smile
says enough. "A Carriage!!" Tessie calls suddenly from behind the
stable. "Of course, I knew it! How could I forget!" Jenkins jumps up,
his pain forgotten. Quickly he prepares the carriage, using two of the
tallest horses he could find. It's getting dark as they leave the
secret harbor. "Do you know the road?" Tessie asks. "Yes, when we are
here, Precious and I buy food for the men.".As Jenkins rides,
Angelique asks Tessie about Clive. The girls chat for hours, till
suddenly they hear another horse galop to their carriage. Tessie looks
up "NO! It's a soldier!!". "Hey sailor, what brings you here, at this
hour of the day? I think our holy father would like to see you. You
guys are suspected of hiding two witches!" Tessie squeezes
Angelique's hand. Jenkins immediately grabs his sword, and pushes it
under the soldiers chin. "I can't stand that holy father of yours!"
The sisters hold their breath, as they listen to the clashing sound of
steel. The soldier is no match for the much quicker Jenkins, and soon
lays on the ground with a bleeding neck. "Jenkins!, take his
clothes!". Angelique calls. "What... euh. Yes, good idea!". As they
enter town, it's almost night. The sisters hide themselves on the
floor, covered by a blanket. With Jenkins dressed as soldier they are
not save. "He soldier, who are you going to rob today?" on old men yells at
Jenkins, Jenkins ignores him. Carefully he parks the carriage
next to the city hall and calls the sisters. It's raining softly, as
they try the backdoor of the city hall, but it's locked. Another door
on the side is also locked, as well as the front door. Jenkins
inspects the building for an open window, but all seems carefully
locked. However, the door of coal storage in the backyard is
open. They enter the dark storage. "Did any of you tought of candle?"
Tessie asks softly, but no answer. With their hands, they explore the
walls, but no doors. However, Angelique feels the wooded floor bend
under her feet. "Could there be a door in the floor?" Jenkins
immediately creeps over the floor. "Yes, please step aside my sweet
angel", Jenkins calls, as he opens the floor. A small stair leads to
a corridor under the city hall. Carefully Angelique follows Jenkins,
the corridor is very small, her hips constantly rub against the
walls. Tessie follows. They cannot see a anything. "Ouch" Tessie
cries. "SSsshhhh, what was it?" Angelique asks. "I think a
rat". Suddenly they hear voices."Who parked a carriage here? I don't
know, but it looks like the one of that African woman.". "Oh okay." It
stays silent again. They follow the corridor and finally end up in the
kitchen. "The register should be here behind the library" Angelique
remembers. Tessie grabs a candle from little window in the
Kitchen. The books are in large stacks, with a new book for every five
years. Tessie takes the book of sixty years back, searching for father
Stuart. They sisters sit on the ground, with the little candle light. Jenkins
looks over their shoulder, as the two sister check the book page by
page. Sixty years back, sixty one years back. They search the whole
book, but nothing. "Jenkins, can you give us the next one?". But also
the next one, and the third one, contain no Mr. Stuart anywhere. The sisters
search for hours and hours, and slowly it is getting light. They are
now at five hundred years back. "Angelique, he's not born here, he
can't be that old! We must go back, before the people wake up!"
Angelique doesn't want to give up, "He must be here somewhere!" 
Tessie, is biting her nails, till suddenly she points "Here! Joe
Stuart, sun of Marlene and Chris Stuart! The first Stuart we
encountered.". "The priest is 528 years old?????" Angelique cannot
believe her eyes. They take the book with them and go back to their
carriage. The sister hide themselves under the blanket, as they ride
back. Once they arrive at Precious house, they find Precious and Hill
still asleep in each others arms. Hill's head snuggled deep in
Precious arm, his back pushes deep in her belly. They lay so Cozy, that they
don't want to wake them up. But Angelique cannot wait to hear what the
Spirits told Precious. Carefully she lays her fingers on Precious
full cheek. Precious opens her eyes, yawns. She points to a letter on
the table. She pulls the blankets back over her and Hill, and carefully
lays her large thigh over Hills.

The letter says:

"The God of Sea has no home, both the one who gives his body as a home
for his spirit shall live for 529
years. That one will be given power and wealth. The God of Sea's
biggest joy is the suffering of mankind. And so will be the soul of the
one giving home to the God of Sea. Once he turns 529, the God of Sea will
choose a new home, his name is already written his book. Only the pure
one with pure soul can destroy the Sea of God. But only when the Sea
of God moves to a new home." 

Tessie looks at Angelique. "When is the priest's birthday?"


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah of course, I cannot go to sleep without a group hug of course

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bbwsweetheart, TimberWolf, Punkin, Kara, Ho Ho Tai ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Marvelous! Excellent! Thank you!!! :bow: :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Great! :bounce: Exciting!





((George)))))))) Sweet dreams to you, too:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 14, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Ah of course, I cannot go to sleep without a group hug of course
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((bbwsweetheart, TimberWolf, Punkin, Kara, Ho Ho Tai ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



Hey! Thanks for including me in the hug. (I'm a hug addict too, y'know.) But - next time - do you think that you could squeeze me in between two of those lovely ladies??? Or else, put Mrs. Ho Ho on the end next to me.

When I was A kid, I used to get hooked on the occasional Saturday cliffhanger serial movie. (Yes, they did have movies back then.) I don't remember many of them, but the one I do remember (Rocket Man) is because the theater went out of business after about the 10th chapter. I was a very frustrated kid!

Now that you guys have me hooked, please, please don't do the same thing. If you run out of gas, as least end it with somebody or somebodies getting married, and "they lived happily ever after." (Yes, it really does work that way, sometimes.)

You guys are swinging through this story like Tarzan through the jungle. There always seems to be another vine ready for Tarzan to grab, and always a hook at the end of each chapter for the other to grab. Great work!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, I am speechless! My goodness, this story just gets more exciting and addictive with each installment. I really, really think that George and bbwsweetheart should seriously consider getting into the romantic suspense writing business - for real!! I'd certainly buy all your books - you two are that good!

Hugs to all and to all a goodnight! (giggle)

((((((((((((((((((((((the entire love's savage cupcake gang))))))))))))))))))))))


:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> The letter says:
> 
> "The God of Sea has no home, both the one who gives his body as a home
> for his spirit shall live for 529
> ...



Lets see what the record says, whispered Angelique. The two sisters quietly waddle to the tiny guest bedroom theyre sharing at the back of the cottage. Its morning, but they have to light a candle to see what the yellowed pages say about the priests date of birth. 

Angelique! Quicker! Turn the pages quicker, Tessie said.

Look how fragile the pages are. I dont want his record to crumble into nothingness, Angelique responded. She carefully turns the pages that are so old the edges are brown and scrape against each other like worn out bones. Here it is. She uses her finger to follow the crimped writing across the page. Tessie! His birthday is next Wednesday! We have to find out who will house the sea god by then.

How are we going to do that? The information might be in the priests book, but its not safe to even touch that book, Tessie replied.

Lets consult with Precious. She knows more about the old gods than we do, Angelique said. She yawns. We were up all night so why dont we try to sleep. 

The two sisters are so exhausted from their all night trip to the church that they dont even take off their clothes and they even sleep through breakfast. Jenkins, after rubbing down the horses, while the sisters consulted the records book, also decided to sleep. Precious looks in her two guest rooms all afternoon to see that the sisters in their room and Jenkins in his room are well. The loud snores coming from the two rooms let Precious know that her houseguests are alive. She is very curious to find out what the sisters learned, but she knows that if the information needed to be acted upon right away, the sisters would have left her a note or woken her up. 

The sisters and Jenkins are violently shaken awake in mid afternoon. Angelique dreams that she is back on The Black Seagull during the storm that mysteriously disappeared after the priests soldier was thrown overboard. It feels like a giant is shaking her bed up and down and back and forth. She can feel her body being tossed about like a rag doll. This feeling of being manhandled is foreign to a big woman like Angelique. She opens her eyes to see Tessie clinging on to her bed posts. Tessies eyes are wide open in terror. This movement is ten times worse than the cursed storm that struck The Black Seagull. Whats going on, Angelique? she asked. Her voice sounds funny because its disjointed and breathy. It mimics the rhythm of the shaking room. Its hard to hear for Angelique to hear her sister over the loud rumbling. Tessies body is bouncing up and down, but at least shes protecting her head by clutching onto her headboard. Angelique quickly latches on to her headboard. She watches as Tessies Buddha belly tummy rolls one way, her huge legs another, her boobs fly in all directions. Angelique knows that her body is going through the same contortions. 

I think its an earthquake. It should be over soon, Angelique answered. Almost as soon as she finishes speaking, the shaking stops. Angeliques arms feel very sore from fighting to stay on her bed by holding onto her headboard. She and Tessie rub their arms to try and get rid of the aching. They look around and see that the furniture has moved, and some of the decorative plates from Precious country have smashed. Lets make sure everyone else is ok, she says. The sisters slowly get to their feet and head to the main living area.

Angelique! Tessie! Jenkins! called Hill.

Here! Were here! The sisters responded. 

Im all right, Jenkins answered.

When everyone meets in the main room, the group is glad to discover that nobody has been injured. Theyre all stiff and sore, but theres no permanent damage done. The same cant be said for Hill and Precious cozy cottage. Its been literally shaken apart. Most of the furniture is smashed beyond recognition. The living area has collapsed. Oddly colored gray-yellow light shines through an enormous rent in the ceiling. Big crocodile tears stream down Precious face. Hill holds his beloved wife in his arms. Its the old sea gods. Its started, Precious mummered. I told you that book, it was a bad bad book. If I no bury it in salt, he would know where to find us. He be crazy-mad now because he do not know where it is.

Wed better leave the house, Angelique said. We havent had an earthquake on this island for centuries, but I remember from school that there are aftershocks. The group slowly makes its way outside. They are amazed to see the devastation the earthquake has wrought for as far as the eye could see. Trees have fallen. The sea is foaming and surging at the protected harbor beach like a herd of wild white stallions. A reddish glow flames at the far side of the island. 

Is that the volcano? asked Tessie. Its been dormant forever. The group looks grim when the column of ash-gray smoke starts blotting out the sickly yellow sun. What next? asked Tessie. As if in answer to Tessies question, a herd of black and white striped horses emerge from the sea. They gallop across the beach to the forest. What strange looking horses, said Tessie.

Those not horses. Those zebras, answered Precious. The sea god he need his book of power to change bodies. That book has old old magic from when the Earth was made. He mad because he do not have his book.

Precious! We found out that the priest will turn 529 years old next Wednesday. Said Angelique.

He want that book bad. The spells in the book take days to say. He must need it ver ver soon, said Precious.

What if we just keep the book hidden in the salt? asked Angelique.

The salt, he keep the book hidden for a short time. The sea god try ver hard and for a day, he can find it, answered Precious.

Can we find out who is going to house the next sea god and hide that person from the priest? asked Angelique.

I must ask the spirits, answered Precious. They may not have answer. I can but ask. The day had turned into night. The sooty ash-cloud, made breathing difficult. However, if the day had not been so dark, the group may not have noticed the strange glow coming from the beach. They could still hear the water pounding the shore, but it was hard to see it. The strange blue glow illuminated the shore. It was a peculiar glow because it moved. Angelique tottered toward the light. Jenkins gallantly offered his goddess his arm because he could see that she needed help. He stood close enough to his angel so that he could feel her big breast against his upper arm. It comforted him. 

Jenkins had to help Angelique down the little incline that lead to the beach. He relinquished her queen-size arm to walk in front of her so that she could place her hands on his shoulders for support. Her soft tummy and breasts jostled into his back as she slowly made her way down the incline. When they reached the beach, they could see, bathed in the strange blue light, that an astonishing number of seashells had washed ashore during the earthquake. Some were shells that Jenkins, who had been to all parts of the known world, did not recognize. When they looked at the source of the blue glow, they felt blinded. However, when they looked out of the corner of their respective eyes, they could see that it was coming from the top of what looked like a very ornate trident inlaid with pearls. The huge man holding it looked quite old, but very strong. His long white beard flowed down his broad chest. Who are you? asked Angelique.

Ive been called many names, boomed the stranger. Angelique felt that the being, she did not think he was human, had immense power, but she didnt feel that it was an evil power. It was almost indifferent. He was so far removed from the earth and humans that he didnt care to meddle in their affairs. They were not important to him. Humans were as unimportant as insects. Something must have called him to the island. She wondered if it had anything to do with the evil priest and the old sea god.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

:bounce: WOW! That's great! Gotta hug you for that...

(((((((((((((((bbwsweetheart)))))))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Ive been called many names, boomed the stranger. Angelique felt that the being, she did not think he was human, had immense power, but she didnt feel that it was an evil power. It was almost indifferent. He was so far removed from the earth and humans that he didnt care to meddle in their affairs. They were not important to him. Humans were as unimportant as insects. Something must have called him to the island. She wondered if it had anything to do with the evil priest and the old sea god.



Hoo hoo boy!

Remember this quote from "The Music Man", in which Professor Hill is remonstrating against the evils of pool?

"Well, you got trouble my friend. Right here, I say, trouble right here inRiver City. Why sure I'm a billiard player, certainly mighty proud to say, I'm always mighty proud to say it. I consider that the hours I spend with a cue in my hand are golden. Help ya cultivate horse sense, and cool head and a keen eye. Did you every take and try to give an ironclad leave to yourself from a three rail billiard shot?"

George, if BBWSwH had handed me a 'leave' like that, I would have hung up my cue, put my money on the table, and walked away (or the equivalent in story writing.) A smashing chapter, BBWSwH - and I'm sure that George will walk up to the table, a 'Bogart' expression on his face and, holding the cue behind his back, clear the table with one shot.

And then you'll be back for the next game with a spectacular break shot!

I can't wait!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

That's an interesting picture you draw... I can literally see George as he walks around the table, regarding the constellation fully focused, before he makes his shot...
This picture is nearly as thrilling as this story to me...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 15, 2006)

WOWWWWW (((((((((((( BBWSweethearth )))))))))))))))) :bow: :bow: 

That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best chapter so far!!!! Really very very very good!!

I was planning on going to bed in time tonight, and skip one day. I'm going to need it, to come up with a good follow up. I have already some idea, of what it will be, but more tomorrow.

An extra tight hug for this Great intallment (and because I need a hug to)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, that's some kind of a hug!
(I can't even find a fitting smiley for that...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :bounce: :bounce: :happy: 

Thank you, all!

Group hug!! (((((George, TW, Punkin, Mr. Ho Ho, Mrs. Ho Ho))))))

@ Mr. Ho Ho - per your request you are sandwiched between two bbw!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is your hug back, George!


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

The sounds of the earthquake and crashing waves are still in my head! Thanks BBWsweetheart! Wow!

((((((((((BBWsweetheart, George, TW, HO HOTai))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That's an interesting picture you draw... I can literally see George as he walks around the table, regarding the constellation fully focused, before he makes his shot...
> This picture is nearly as thrilling as this story to me...



Thanks, TW. Can't wait to see your images. It takes all kinds of artists to put together a multi-dimensional program like this. Maybe we should go for an opera. LillyBBW could sing the lead. Anyone else here have a good set of pipes?

Many operas have far less substance to their story lines than this one. The story is all in the telling. Maybe someone could invoke the ghost of Wagner to lend a hand?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :bounce: :bounce: :happy:
> 
> Thank you, all!
> 
> ...



Hey - I got lucky! Now, if we wrote those names on a Möbius Strip, George and Mrs. Ho Ho could keep each other warm on their other sides.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

A Moebius Strip? Why so complicated? 




The good old circle would do it, too.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 16, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Hoo hoo boy!
> 
> Remember this quote from "The Music Man", in which Professor Hill is remonstrating against the evils of pool?
> 
> ...



Have faith Mr. Ho Ho. Remember, engineers construct the skeletons of the houses we live in. But the artists give them color and create the warm cozy atmosphere that makes it a nice place to live in. We're a team.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry to be absent from the chapter readings this week....I am in technical/dress week for an opening on Friday and Saturday. I am PURPOSELY NOT reading the chapters until Sunday when I can give it my undivided attention for MY enjoyment! I have to go all the way back to Tuesday's installment on Nov. 14.

It is SOOOOOO hard not to scroll up and read...........but I want to savor the experience when not rushed or stressed!!!!!!!!

No plot spoilers, guys! LOL! Hugs to all of you,
Kara
(off singing for her supper and mortgage!)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 16, 2006)

A hard wind blows raindrops against the windows, rattling like little stones. George is sitting behind his desk, still cold and wet from his cycle trip home (yes many Dutch commute by bycicle). Warming his hands on a large cup of damping sweet smelling herb tea, pondering about the next chapter of growing tale. 

I'll be back!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm sitting in front of my computer, a nice warm cup of coffee in front of me, pondering how I can get those images from my mind onto the digital sheet of paper on the computer screen. Imagining a nice warm fireplace for George...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

(((((((((((((((Kara and George)))))))))))))))))))))))))

@Kara are you rehearsing for a Christmas show of some kind? I was wondering why one of our faithful had disappeared. We miss you! 

@George hope you warm up. Can I have some of your cocoa? Don't worry if you can't finish. I left you with a really hard chapter to continue.

Guys - I've got to go! I'm supposed to be over at a friend's house helping her cook some eggplant parmesian. I'm late!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

*waves* See ya! ((bbwsweetheart)) (< That's a quick hug...)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Angelique felt that the being, she did not think he was human, had immense power, but she didn\u2019t feel that it was an evil power. It was almost indifferent. He was so far removed from the earth and humans that he didn\u2019t care to meddle in their affairs. They were not important to him. Humans were as unimportant as insects. Something must have called him to the island. She wondered if it had anything to do with the evil priest and the old sea god.



The men are really scared, staring with open mouths at the strange old
man. The blue light reflects in their wide open scary eyes. Angelique
feels Jenkins squeezing her arm, while he pushes his head against her
soft shoulder, his whole body thrimbles. She caresses his head slowly,
as she watches the old man. Precious is holding Hill's hidden in
her large arms, shaking her head. "Men!." she whispers ironically.

The old men looks at Angelique, the blue light from his trident almost
blinds her. "Some call me Kanaloa, some Neptune, others Ebisu. Thou
shall not fear. I'm here to help thy fulfill a mission, the Gods
trusted thy." The old man puts his trident in the ocean waves, lifts a
large old book from the water, and hands it to Angelique. "Here, this
book contains the wisdom you need to succeed.". The book is so heavy,
Angelique can barely hold it. It has a leather cover, and a silver
lock. A pattern of little white stones on the cover shows the trident
of the old man. Weird enough, the book is dry. "Thou shall eat it!"
The old man says. Angelique looks up in amazement at the old man.
"I cannot eat this book, I'm only just a human.". She feels she should
do what this old man says, but this is to crazy. "Thou body will not
eat the book, only thou hearth will feed itself with the wisdom of the
book. Please eat it, it tastes good!" His strong heavy voice
convincing her. Carefully she nibbles on the cover. Her teeth easily
sink in the book, and a creamy full sweet taste fills her mouth. She
tries a larger bite. A warm feeling fills her chest as the book melts
on her tongue. The men are all staring at Angelique, as she slowly
digests the whole book. The book is large and heavy, but it doesn't fill
her tummy at all. It feels like a warm glow that starts at her chest
and warms her whole body. "Thou shall not fear the future. Thou shall
follow thy hearth, its wisdom will make you fulfill the mission the
Gods trusted you." The old man lifts up his trident, with large steps
he quickly walks over the ocean waves. They watch him disappears at the
horizon, till only a small blue glow remains.

Slowly they continue their walk, everyone is silent, except for
Precious and Angelique, talking about the strange man. Jenkins holds
Angelique still tightly, while she hangs a little on his shoulder. Her
legs are tired, her head a little light of hunger. She could sleep any
moment. Jenkins however, loves every minute of having this big
wonderful woman so close to him. It is unusual warm, the air is filled
with the sulfide from the volcano. An orange glow reflects against the
white rocks of the mountains. "Did time go so fast?" Angelique looks
up amazed. " Look at the horizon, the sun is already coming! Today it
is the priest's birthday!" Precious shakes her head. "It cannot be!
This must be the shortest night ever!". Angelique looks up at the
sky. "Look at that cloud! It looks like a woman in a large
dress!". Precious lays her hand on Angelique's shoulder. "It is,
Angelique. She's Sophia, the Goddess of care and wisdom. In times of
need, I always come to her. It seems, she has a message for you.". The
cloud disappears in a fog that rises from the ocean. A few minutes
later, a large tall woman appears on the beach. Her long white hair,
covers her back, up to her feet. Her log wide dress looks almost
silver, with a large hearth shaped belly visible in her dress. Her
eyes radiate a warmth, that wipes out the fear from their
hearts. Angelique feels, this must be Sophia. It's hard to guess her
age. The woman slowly wades through the water, her eyes resting on
Angelique. She feels this woman really cares for the people. "Are you
Sophia?" Angelique asks. "Yes my dear." The woman hands Angelique a
ring. It's a small golden ring, Angelique looks carefully, names are
written on its inside. Not one name, not two, but a row of names. As
Angelique turns it around, she sees more of more names. There is
something strange about the ring, because, even though it is small,
the row of names on the inside seems infinite. The woman
continues. "This ring, my dear, carries the names of all the people of
this land. All are united in this ring. Carry this ring around your
finger, as sign of your love for these people. However, one name is
missing, and that is the man you want to take into your hearth!" These
words scare Angelique. With tears in her eyes she
whispers. "Max?". The woman nods. "His soul is still pure, but the
evil I don't want to speak of, admires this brave strong men, his name
is in his book!". Angelique feels her body stiffen. "God NOoooo!" She
cries. The woman lays her hand on Angelique's shoulder. She feels a
strange peaceful warmth coming from her hand. "Your hearth will tell
you what to do. Once your soul has united the soul of this man, the
evil I don't want to speak of, cannot take it anymore, and will die."
Angelique, looks up at the woman. The warmth of her eyes give her
hope. "But how can our souls unite? How will I know he's
save?". "Don't worry my dear. Listen to your hearth. It contains a
wisdom that even I don't know of. But you will know! You will know
when the moment has come. Go to sleep now, you need it for tomorrow is
the day. There is a cave where you can eat and sleep over there." The
woman points to the trees near the beach. With those words she
disappears in the fog and leaves. Angelique's fears are gone, she
doesn't know what lays ahead of her, but she knows she will make
it. Slowly they continue their walk. The orange glow at the horizon
dims. In the dark, they only see a red glow coming from the volcano.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((((((((((Kara and George)))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> @Kara are you rehearsing for a Christmas show of some kind? I was wondering why one of our faithful had disappeared. We miss you!
> 
> ...



((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweethearth, Ho Ho Tai, Kara, TW, Jes )))))))))))))))))))))

(Keeping Ho Ho Tai and TW squeezed between the bbw)

Have a very nice evening bbwsweethearth. 

I'm quickly going to my bed now, see you all soon! 

Tomorrow night, I'll be going to visit my parents hous, so you probaly won't see me online. 

George


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

GEORGE!!! This is g(e)orgeous! 
*sit down, only to find out I'm already sitting*
Great! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :blush:

Good night, and nice dreams!
(Can't hug you, for I'm still squeezed between the girls...  )


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A Moebius Strip? Why so complicated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know, Wolfie? (Sorry about the probably unwarranted abbreviation of your handle. Something I picked up from the movie 'Amadeus', which appealed to me.) Your quite right. A circle would have done the job. But Occam's Razor is a bit too sharp for poetic metaphor.

Truth is, I'm kinda hung up on the Möbius Strip, ever since I first read about it at about age 12. I ran around the neighborhood, with paper, scissors and tape, to show it off to all my little friends. My efforts were met with derision, and I earned my nerd license right then and there.

Sometime later, I encountered the concept of the Klein Bottle (which takes the concept to another dimension) in a story called "The No-sided Professor" by Martin Gardner, long the editor of Scientific American's Mathematical Games column. This was all the more fascinating because I couldn't make, or get my hands on one. Gardner had a footnote in his story to the effect that the Topological Society used them as coffee cups at their annual banquet. According to Gardner, they would actually hold coffee. "Nothing frightful happened to the coffee." That last line has stuck with me all these years. For a pleasant romp, Google-ize the topic with this string:
["Klein bottle" "the no sided professor" "martin gardner"]

(Actually, while a true Klein Bottle can't really exist in our universe, there is a physical approximation. The glassblower in a research organization where I once worked used to crank them out for use as martini glasses. By the way, this was the same place where I picked up my little Ho Tai statue (see my intro thread.)

My wife and I have the sideways-8 infinity symbol (among other things) engraved on the inner side of our non-Möbius Strip wedding rings. That symbol can be seen as the two-dimensional projection of the Möbius Strip (if held properly.)

So, while we could all have a circle hug, who knows what mysterious forces might arise if we could do it on a Möbius Strip?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

That's a good point. Hadn't thought about that. Though I fear that it possibly could be a bit difficult to keep the balance...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

George, what a beautiful, peaceful addition to the story. Perfect! Calm after the storm and before the next storm I'd wager! Thank you for your efforts and I hope you enjoy your weekend. (((((((GEORGE)))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Special hug for George because he produced a fabulous chapter! You amazed me again, George!! Bravo!!!! :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bow: :bow: 

(((((((((((Kim's left arm(((((((((((George))))))))))))))))Kim's right arm)))))))))))

Have a great time w/your parents. Drive safely! (You can't be biking 3 hours...? Safe train trip?) Arrive safely!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Angelique's fears are gone, she doesn't know what lays ahead of her, but she knows she will make it. Slowly they continue their walk. The orange glow at the horizon dims. In the dark, they only see a red glow coming from the volcano.



Angelique is exhausted. Ingesting the gift-book from the sea-god has sapped her strength, but she feels like her tummy contains a universe of mysterious knowledge. This ancient knowledge is peculiar because its seeping into her body via her tummy. Its not a knowledge that depends on book-learning. Its an unconscious and, yet, highly attuned awareness of how nature works. Its something she cant put into words. Keeping one hand on her faithful Jenkins, she rubs her belly thoughtfully. She looks at the hand resting on Jenkins shoulder. The ring the goddess, Sophia, gave her looks so insignificant. Its hard to believe that the plain-looking gold ring encircling her littlest finger can be inscribed with the names of all of her people, except for her beloved, Max. The heavy weight of what she has to do the following day is overwhelming. The little party has kept quiet during the walk to the cave, but they are sneaking looks at Angelique to make sure she is holding up. 

Were almost there, said Tessie. 

Weve so little time and Im so tired, said Angelique.

You rest. We look after you good, said Precious. It is not a good thing. All these gods and goddesses coming. My people say, beware gifts from gods. She shakes her head and frowns. Hill rubs his wifes back. He hates to see his wifes usually sunny expression marred by worry. She smiles at him, but, too soon, her anxious look returns. 

The cave Sophia had directed them to take Angelique to for her rest before the day of reckoning, is new to the group, all of whom, except for Precious, have been born on the island. Ive been all over this island and never noticed this cave, announced Hill, voicing what the others think.

Husband, this cave is work of gods, pronounced Precious.

From the outside, the cave appears to be ordinary, but when they brush aside the vines that half-obscure the opening, they can see that this is not a natural cave. Inside, its as if theyve entered an enchanted land. Could they have entered a safe haven that lies somewhere between Earth and where the gods dwell? The ceiling looks like a night sky, but the constellations are strange. They find themselves on a stone bridge that leans over a moat that leads to a fairy-tale castle complete with battlements and turrets. Torches light the outside of the castle. Its quiet; there are no calls from night birds, insects, or other nocturnal creatures. Their hollow footfalls are the only sound. Therefore, when the red-headed man materializes in front of the group, he startles them. Angelique and Tessie both hug Jenkins protectively. While scared, at the same time, he feels like hes in Heaven. Hes sandwiched between the soft and squishy round bodies of two beautiful big women. He can feel Tessies whole body pressed tight against his. Shes wrapped both of her impressive arms about him. One his other side, he notices the warm presence of Angeliques heart-shaped tummy. Her healing tummy touching him feels even more wonderful than before. Precious and Hill have also banded protectively together. He wants to protect her, and she wants to protect him. 

Who are you? asked Angelique.

Why, Im your host! Im the keeper of the castle! replied the man. His eyes twinkle with merriment when he smiles. Angelique lets go of Jenkins to touch her tummy. It hurts. Precious notices Angeliques grimace of pain. Enter and be welcome, friends.

We need rest, but we need to rest in the same room, said Precious.

Your wish is my command! said the redheaded man. He leads them into the castle, up stairs, down stairs, along corridors, until, they reach a large room filled with beds. A bed for each of you, but theyre big enough to share too, said the man with a wink. Angelique is so sleepy that she hallucinates that the mans red hair is actually red flames. Ill leave you, but if should need anything just ring the golden bell near the door, said the man. 

Do you have a name, asked Angelique.

Ive many. Im the monkey king for one, said the man. Before their eyes he transmogrifies into a monkey. Then a raven replaces the monkey to be replaced in turn by a coyote, and then the redheaded man reappears.

I know you, said Precious.

Do you, said the redheaded man.

You the trickster. You the jokester, replied Precious.

Some have called me that, said the man.

You the troublemaker of all tricky troublemaker! said Precious.

Im an equalizer, said the redheaded man. Angelique notices that her tummy does not ache anymore. She wonders if the new-found knowledge in her tummy is letting her know that this man can be either a blessing or a curse, depending upon his whim.

We dont have time for games, said Angelique.

Too bad, said the man.

Will you help us or are you helping the evil priest? asked Angelique.

I havent made up my mind, answered the man after contemplating the matter. 

What will help you make up your mind? asked Angelique.

Careful, careful, Angelique, warned Precious. He not to be trusted. She glares at the redheaded man, who grins back at her. He reveals that he has dimples.

We might be able to strike a bargain, he said.

No, Angelique. No bargain with Tricky One, said Precious. The redheaded mans smile does not waver.

Youre all sleepy. Ill be fair. Get some sleep and talk amongst yourselves. Dont worry about the time because time is suspended here. When youre ready to talk, ring that golden bell, said he. Ill bid you all a good night, he said, with a bow. Then, he turned around and walked out the door. With a final wave, he closed the massive door with a thunk.

Hes good looking! said Tessie.

Tessie! said Angelique.

Im only saying, said Tessie.

We need sleep, said Precious. Lets sleep. She waddles to the nearest bed with the assistance of Hill. They curl up together and, within minutes, they start snoring. 

That snoring is making me even more tired, said Jenkins. Good night, girls. He also falls asleep almost as soon as his head hit the pillow.

Come on, Angelique, lets go to bed. Is it ok if we sleep together? Im a little frightened, said Tessie.

Of course! answered Angelique. She is struggling to keep her eyes open. Tessie, before we go to bed, I want to try to contact Jack. I hope I still have that mirror Max gave to me in my bag. I always keep it there, but I havent checked for it lately. She rummages through her little bag. Thank goodness. She lies down on a bed, that doesnt sink under her weight like a normal bed would, and instinctively props the mirror between her tummy folds so she can look into it. Nothing happens. She closes her eyes and tries to picture Max in her minds eye. She sees his long dark hair, his sexy goatee, the swashbuckling boots. Before she opens her eyes, she feels the salty mist that heralds the arrival of Jack. When she opens her eyes, she sees his familiar seamed face, instead of her reflection, in the mirror, but not clearly. He seems to have trouble communicating because she can see his lips moving, but cannot hear him. His image also appears and disappears; Angelique sees him, she sees her reflection, she sees him. Jack, can you hear me? He nods. I need to unite with Max tomorrow or the old sea-god will move into his body!

She barely hears his answer, As long as Im with him, hes safe. We need to find the forgotten sea gods treasure. He disappears, the mirror mists over, and he reappears.

Jack, tell Max that I love him, said Angelique. Her tummy warms up, and she feels her love for him so strongly that she feels like crying for happiness. Jack disappears. Fog swirls in the mirror, and the redheaded man appears.

How touching, he said. I didnt know you had that mirror. Remiss of me, I must say, he sighed. Its true, there are ways to delay the priests birthday. There are ways to bring you and Max together. Im quite interested in the lost sea gods treasure! Well talk soon. I can see youre tired, mdear, he blew a kiss at her before she could say anything, then faded out. The mirror turned black, and she couldnt even see her reflection. Surprisingly, her tummy hadnt hurt throughout the entire exchange between Angelique and the capricious redheaded man. 

Angelique, lets go to bed, said Tessie.

Im ready, said Angelique. Angelique placed the mirror on the table by the bed. Tessie climbed in next to her, and the two sister fell into a deep sleep almost instantaneously.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

:bounce: Great! :bounce: Greater! :bounce: This story! :bounce:
((((((((((bbwsweetheart)))))))))) Well done!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Special hug for George because he produced a fabulous chapter! You amazed me again, George!! Bravo!!!! :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bow: :bow:
> 
> (((((((((((Kim's left arm(((((((((((George))))))))))))))))Kim's right arm)))))))))))
> 
> Have a great time w/your parents. Drive safely! (You can't be biking 3 hours...? Safe train trip?) Arrive safely!



:blush: :blush: MMMMmmmm *George making soft happy sounds in Kim's arms* mmmmmmm

Indeed, I went by train (good moment for reading). Though in summer, I sometimes do go by bike, takes me about 8 hours to get there (includes lunch).

Currently I'm on my mother's computer, so no access to my mail  , but I'll be home tomorrow.

(((((((((((George's left arm (((((((((((((((( bbwsweethearth ))))))))))))))))) George's right arm ))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 18, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> George, what a beautiful, peaceful addition to the story. Perfect! Calm after the storm and before the next storm I'd wager! Thank you for your efforts and I hope you enjoy your weekend. (((((((GEORGE)))))))



((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Thanks you!

((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))) Giving you some extra hugs to compensate for one group hug, you've missed. We hugaholics need it.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW, (((((((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweethearth )))))))))))))))))))))))))

That was Good!!!! The story keeps getting better and better!!! The cave as a crack in the universe, where they know no time and space. I'll have to think about the implications....

I was so yealous at Jenkins, squeezed between these lovely women, mmmmmm. 

I don't know if I can sneak out tinight a few hours, and write a follow up, or that it will have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

BBWSweetheart - WOW - I loved the cave scene! Wonderful! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: OOoooo I can hardly wait till Angelique and Max re-unite! 

((((((((BBWSweetheart))))))))

and George - thanks sweety for the extra hugs - I needed that!

((((((George))))))

and

((((((TW,Kara,HoHo and Mrs. HoHo, George, BBWSweetheart))))))

Hope I didn't leave anyone out. Hugs and :kiss2: 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm really dying to read the next chapter...

(I don't want to push anyone, it's just this "cliffhanger" concept...)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'm really dying to read the next chapter...
> 
> (I don't want to push anyone, it's just this "cliffhanger" concept...)



Have some patience Timber.. the first half of the next chapter is ready.. I just got home from a visit to my Parent's house. I'll be back!

PS Did you change yourself in to a pussicat, hoping for more hugs from the bbw over here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I am patient...




I knew about your visit.

Did you ever watch a TV serial whith a story going over two or more episodes? (To be continued... appearing in the middle of a thrilling scene...)
That is called a cliffhanger.

PS: I proceeded that change some time ago... No deeper intention, just due to multiple requests of a single person...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't mind the cliffhanger concept, as long as it doesn't end there!  TW - I'll say it again, I absolutely love those smilies!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I noticed...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Angelique placed the
> mirror on the table by the bed. Tessie climbed in next to her, and the
> two sister fell into a deep sleep almost instantaneously.



Angelique walks a long white corridor that ends at a tall heavy door
of wood. Everything in this corridor is bright white. The ceiling is
supported by thick bows that on each side are supported by rond
pillars. The sunlight that reflects in the marble floor tiles is
almost blinding. Angelique has the feeling she's almost floating, her
feet hardly touch the ground. As she approaches the heavy door, it
opens automatically, and in front her is a giant hall, as bright as
the corridor, with windows near the ceiling that let in the
sunlight. On each side are giant book shelves, all completely filled
with old books. Angelique pick one of the books from the shelf, and
blows the dust from the brown leather cover. "The art of evoL" is
printed in golden letters. "Evol?", whispers Angelique softly to
herself, and why is the last letter capital? Didn't the old sea lord
write that strange word on her mirror once? Angelique grabs another
book, but that one also carries the same title. Slowly she flips
through the pages, but the text is written in a strange language. She
feels the spirit of the book is good, and it contains valuable
information, but how to read it? Almost instinctively she nibbles of
the cover, mmmmmmmm, a sweet creamy taste fills her mouth. Slowly she
eats the whole book. A warm fuzzy feeling spreads itself from her
tummy to her whole belly. As the knowledge fills her hearth, she sees
all kinds of pictures flashing through her mind, most of people caring
for people, she even sees herself with young kids she's curing on her
belly, while she caresses them. Suddenly a cracking sound from the
back of the library wakes her up from the dream state of the book. A
large door in the back this strange library opens, and a cold wind
blows through the library. Somehow Angelique knows this is the door
to the next stage she has to go through. In front of her is a wide
channel, with a little house on the other side. The water is black and
a strong wind causes quite large waves. The cold wind makes her
chiffer as she pushes a little rowboat from the grass into the
water. If only Jenkins would be here to help, why must she make this
strange journey all alone? Carefully she steps in the boat, and
starts rowing with all her force. It's a though struggle, she never
rowed before and the wind is constantly blowing the boat back to where
she started. The boat wobbles over the waves, making it hard for her
to keep balance. She feels her belly jiggling with the waves, while it
is still glowing from the book. Angelique bites her lips, as she
fights against the wind. Her muscles ache, but somehow she knows it is
important to get to that little house. She feels, something is waiting
for her over there. A little wave flows over the boat, and over
angelique. She is cold, wet and exhausted, but she keeps on
fighting. Finally she feels the boat hitting the sand of the other
side. Her tired arms immediately let te peddles fall, as she relaxes a
few minutes, catching her breath. On the floor of the boat, she
suddenly notices a little box, with an imprint of a trident in gold on
the cover. Excited she opens the little box. It's compass! It's arrow is
pointing towards the house. Carefully she puts the compass in her skirt.

Angelique struggles to get out of the boat, her muscles are cold and stiff,
but she feels happy and proud that she made it! Slowly she walks
uphill to the little dark house, while warming her cold hands between
her curvy belly rolls. The door immediately opens as she approaches
it, but inside the house it is complete pitch dark. Only small flames
are visible in the distance. She feels a warm wind blowing in her
face, as she slowly walks toward the flames. She can't see where she's
walking, but it feels like a sandy beach. As she approaches the
flames, she sees two people laying next to what seems to be a
campfire. As she comes closer, Angelique can hardly believe her
eyes..... that... that...is the Sea God together with Sophia......
.... making love! The old sea God is laying on his back, while Sophia is sitting
on top of the old Sea God, her soft hearth shape belly covering almost
his complete chest. His hands are fondling her shapely wide
hips. Angelique is blushing, and doesn't know where to look, but both
Gods do not seem to notice her.She walks to the next fire, where
another couple is hugging each other intensively. The woman looks like
Sophia, but much younger. The young man she's holding has a dark skin and
curly hair. The two look up at Angelique. "What can I do for you?" The
young man asks. "Euhmm.. sorry to interfere, but where can I find my
Max?". "Max?" the young man asks. "That's the man she carries in her
hearth!" the young Sophia helps him. "Oh, yes! Well, you have a
compass, and that one is constantly directing you to
Max.". "Remember," the young Sophia continues. "The book you just ate,
will tell you how your two souls will unite. Just follow your hearth,
it will never lie." Suddenly Angelique stumbles over a hole in the
sandy beach, and wakes up.

Tessie is shaking Angelique awake. "Wake up,
Please!!!!". Angelique's head is still buzzing from the strange
dream. "Heu.. oh.. what's going on?". "What is going on????" Hettie
replies in a sarcastic tone. "For hours you are rocking your arms
wildly in your dream. I have several bruises due to you!! We tried to
wake you up, but you were really in a deep sleep!". "Oh sorry sister,
I had such a weird dream, I was rowing!". Tessie laughs, "but you've
never rowed! Why?". 

Before Angelique can answer, the capricious redheaded man calls
"Breakfast is ready!!!" Quickly they all get dressed and follow the
ape that was the redheaded man a few seconds ago. He leads them to a
nice cozy kitchen, where the pots on the fire are still
steaming. There is a round table with a giant lasagna in the center of
the table, with a thick layer of creamy cheese on top and lots of
tomatoes and garlic inside. It taste so very good, that they hardly
notice how much they are eating. Even Precious, Angelique and Tessie
reach the limit of their capacity. Hill is softly massaging the full
tummy of Precious, as she lays back in her chair. "This was the best I
ever tasted!" she sighs. Angelique and Tessie have eaten so much, that
Jenkins and Clive need to help them from their chair. "Your muscles are
stiff, you need a massage!" Jenkins says to Angelique, as she waddles
out of the kitchen. Suddenly she realizes, yes, all her muscles
ache. It feels like she has been walking for many hours. "Shall I give my
sweet Angel a well deserved massage?" Jenkins cannot hide the
excitement in his voice. Angelique lays her soft shapely arm over his
shoulder. "Can you do that?". "Oh yes, I'm very good! You just relax,
let me show you!" Angelique undresses herself, and lays herself
sprawled out on bed. Jenkins is more then excited when he watches the
beautiful large curves of this wonderful woman. Precious hands Jenkins
a bottle of sweet smelling oil. Jenkins pours it over Angelique's large shapely thighs. It
feels like electricity is flowing through his fingers, as his hands
move over her creamy dimply thighs. Her beautiful full moon booty
cheeks jiggles, as he kneads her muscles. The soft happy moans tell
him how Angelique enjoys his massage. A few times Hill instructs Jenkins not to
skip one muscles. Angelique has her eyes closed, as she's dreaming of
Max, imagining how good his hands on her creamy body would feel.

Once Jenkins is ready, Angelique enjoys a hot tub, which Precious had
found behind their bedroom. She hoped the sea lord would show
up in the mirror again, but he didn't. Angelique feels
completely reborn, as she puts on her dress. Suddenly she feels
there is something sharp in her dress. She puts her hand in the pocket
of her dress..... and picks up the compass!!! Was it really a dream
she had last night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

*collecting letters from the floor*
Wow! I-I'm speechless! Words fail me!


GREAT!



Sorry for shouting, but this had to be said aloud...



​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Jenkins must have been the happiest man around as he was allowed to give Angelique that massage...
And this dream... awesome... a classic way of gods showing you a solution...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

(((((((((((((George!)))))))))))))))) You are stupendous! You are stellar! You are prolific! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Great chapter!

I'm going to go to bed dreaming that I am Angelique being massaged by her adoring Jenkins. Ahhhhhhh. :happy: :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Indeed, I went by train (good moment for reading). Though in summer, I sometimes do go by bike, takes me about 8 hours to get there (includes lunch).



Wow! I can't believe you bike 8 hours, including a lunch break , to get to your parent's house in the summer.  You must be very fit!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

George - you've done it again! Wonderful dream sequence...and you know how I feel about dreams!  

((((((George))))) and a :kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> George - you've done it again! Wonderful dream sequence...and you know how I feel about dreams!
> 
> ((((((George))))) and a :kiss2:



Punkin, what does it mean if I dream that I'm Angelique getting a lovely massage? (PM if you think it might be better to do so, pls!)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((((((((George!)))))))))))))))) You are stupendous! You are stellar! You are prolific! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Great chapter!
> 
> I'm going to go to bed dreaming that I am Angelique being massaged by her adoring Jenkins. Ahhhhhhh. :happy: :happy:



Thank you!!! :bow: 

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Then I'll sneak into your dream and take the position of Jenkins :wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *collecting letters from the floor*
> Wow! I-I'm speechless! Words fail me!
> GREAT!Sorry for shouting, but this had to be said aloud...
> 
> ...



Thank you Timber!!! I'm glad you like it! Yes, we're all bit jealous at Jenkins. But maybe if this story continues, group members appear also in the story..


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Wow! I can't believe you bike 8 hours, including a lunch break , to get to your parent's house in the summer.  You must be very fit!



It's nice nature I go through. I follow the coast line, and cycle through the dunes towards my parents. The dunes are the sandy hills that protect this little country from the ocean. It's with little lakes, some trees, and mainly grass. With some good music on the headphone, a very nice trip!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> George - you've done it again! Wonderful dream sequence...and you know how I feel about dreams!
> 
> ((((((George))))) and a :kiss2:


:blush: :blush: Thank you ((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))) Yes I know, and you dreams have special meaning to me also. 

If only some more of them could come true.

*Looking at Timber Wove, Ho Ho Tai. Yes, time for a group hug*

((((((((( George's left arm ((((((((( Punkin, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, Timber Wolfe, Kara, Jes, bbwsweethearth ))))))))) George's right arm ))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

... Good idea... as it is so cold outside...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Punkin, what does it mean if I dream that I'm Angelique getting a lovely massage? (PM if you think it might be better to do so, pls!)




You have a PM!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the group hug George. Somehow, I feel so much better after reading all the posts here. This place is my oasis. The warm vibes from everyone puts me in a better frame of mind every night.  

Hugs and kisses to all! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

XOXO, anyone?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

It's so cold outside, that I could use a second group hug. 

TimberWof, you have sharp ears. Did you pickup something of that secret message between Punkin and Bbwsweetheart?

(((((((((George's left arm ((((((((((( Punkin, Mr Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, TimberWolf, Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))) George's right am ))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, not a single whisper. It was too far away.

But that group hug is a good idea:

(((((TW's left arm(((((bbwsweetheart, Mr.HoHoTai, Mrs.HoHoTai, George, Punkin)))))TW's right arm)))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ummm, ahhh, just love my hug fix! Sorry I missed you all today. Yes, George, I was at work. I work tomorrow and then I'll be off for the Thanksgiving Holiday. Hubby and I are preparing most of the feast as mom-in-law has had recent foot surgery. I'll try to pop in for a while though. On the 24th, hubby and I will be celebrating year 28! Can't believe we've stuck it out that long. Haha! We're thinking about going to see the new James Bond film. We're both James Bond fans. Anyway, Goodnight all!

(((((TW,BBWSweetheart,George,Kara,Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai)))))

~Punkin :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Have some nice dreams, Punkin! (((((group hug)))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2006)

Good morning all! Well, I'm just doing a "fly by" post. Off to work for me!  

Maybe I'll see some of you this evening, but I imagine I'll just be posting all alone again. Oh well, I'm sorta getting used to it! LOL!

X's and O's everybody!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

@Punkin - I may be online later! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 22, 2006)

*ponders if Herbert or Henry aka the smarmy banker can save the day*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Angelique looks at the compass in amazement.

"What is it, Angelique?" asked Precious.

"In a dream I had last night, I found a compass. The sea god, in the dream, told me that this compass would point the way to Max," answered Angelique.

Everyone, Precious, Tessie, Hill, and Jenkins crowd around Angelqiue to take a look at the magic compass. Angelique holds it out so everyone can see. It's quite old and very ornate; on the lid golden mermaids comb their hair, tiny emerald fish flash in the light, and mother-of-pearl seashells circle the lid. 
However, when the lid is open, the needle does not point in one direction; it slowly moves in a circle as if it cannot find what it's looking for.

"Dreams ver' ver' powerful," said Precious. Her wrinkled brow indicates that she is deep in thought.

"I hope..I hope Max is not dead" Angelique said. Tears start to fall down her cheeks. "I don't know why else the compass can't find him."

Hill gives Precious a quick hug before going to Angelique. "I think we're someplace where time and place are suspended. We're not really anywhere. Max isn't here so the compass is confused," he said. "We need to find our host to figure out how to get out of here," he continued. 

"We cannot trust the redhead man," said Precious. "We all so hungry we eat his food. I do not think that wise of us."

"It was really good food, and we were so hungry," said Tessie.

"I'm glad you enjoyed my little repast," said the redheaded man. The group jumped a little because the redheaded man had appeared without a sound. They turned to face him. He smiled so his dimples appeared. "Your wise woman is right though. Since you ate my food, you cannot leave here without my leave."

"We need to rescue my people," said Angelique. She wiped her tears from her eyes. Jenkins hugged her from behind and started to give her a back massage to make his goddess feel better. "We need to leave here to do that. I'd also like to find Captain Maximillionus." She stood up straight and looked the mysterious redheaded man in the eye. He winked at her. 

"I can tell you that Captain Maxillionionus is alive and well," he said.

Angelique gave a sigh of relief. Smiles broke out among all the members of the group.

"The gods smile on you to gift you with Neptune's compass," said the redheaded man. "Of couse, Neptune doesn't need it any longer because he and Sofia have known each other for eons. They've developed the power to telepathically link." He steepled his hands together. "Your love for each other must be so strong that he and Sofia took an interest in you. With a love this strong, you, Angelique, must really want to find your lover." He smiled.

"Careful of him, Angelique," said Precious.

"Jenkins, wouldn't you rather stay here for all time? You may be able to persuade Angelique to fall in love with you! That's your secret wish isn't it?" said the redheaded man.

"Jenkins! Do not listen to that bad man! He trying to divide us. He a big troublemaker. He bored so he like cause troubles," said Precious. "You leave us be, Tricky!"

The redheaded man wagged his finger at Precious. "I'm crushed. Is that nice?" he asked. He shook his head in mock sadness. "No it's not. Better not say anything that you'll regret later." He gave another wink at the group. Precious opened her mouth to respond, but no sound came out. Hill clenched his fists and started for the redheaded man. However, he found that he couldn't pass an invisible boundary around the man. The redheaded man kept the uncanny smile on his face. He looked amused. "You really don't want to fight me, Hill."

"Don't tell me what I want or don't want!" shouted Hill. 

"You shouldn't lose your temper. Believe me, you don't want to make me lose my temper," said the redheaded man. His mouth narrowed to a thin slit. The air seemed charged with menace. 

"Give my wife back her voice!" shouted Hill.

"Temper, temper," responded the redheaded man.

"Hill! Can't you see that Precious is right. He wants us to get upset," said Angelique. Hill subsided by taking deep breaths. Precious hugged her husband tight. The husband and wife team glared at the redheaded man.

"Tessie, you wouldn't mind staying here, would you?" asked the redheaded man. "Every meal will taste as good as the last. Your life would be very comfortable." Tessie's mouth started watering at the thought. Angelique stamped on Tessie's foot.

"Tessie! Think of our people. Think of Clive!" said Angelique. 

"Clive," said Tessie. "Oh, yes, Clive!"

"Charming girl, but she doesn't have your strength of character," said the redheaded man to Angelique. He shook his head.

"Stop playing with us," said Angelique. "What do you want?"

"I have everything that I want," said the redheaded man. "On second thought, I don't have everything that I want. I don't have you."

"You don't want me," said Angelique.

"I beg to differ with you," said the redheaded man. "I do want you. I long to lie between your fluffy thighs. I lust to feel your fleshy hips in my hands. I want to feel you and me lying naked skin-to-skin. I love big beautiful women. I can't remember wanting a woman like I want you. I could keep you here, in this place where not even the gods can find you, forever."

"You know I love Max. He's the only man I'll ever love. Why step between the two of us?" asked Angelique.

"If I keep you here, you would live forever. You would forget your love for Max eventually," said the redheaded man. "You would stay forever beautiful and vibrant here. He'll die, he'll turn to dust, and even the memory of him will disappear."

"I'll never stop loving Max!" said Angelique.

"Oh, but you will," said the redheaded man. He stated this with authority. 

"I won't," responded Angelique with equal conviction. Her big tummy felt warm. She put her hand on her belly and, then, she sensed an unresolved hurt in the strange redheaded man. "You know what it's like to love and lose someone mortal," she said. She realizes that she has gained this knowledge from eating The Art of Evol. "She's someone who passed away a long time ago. You've loved her for ages. This love has never left you. You can still feel this love and because of this you can feel love for others. I feel this same kind of undying immortal love for Max."

The redheaded man looks surprised. "I think Neptune and Sofia have given you more than a compass," he said after a pause. "You are more interesting than I had thought. I need to think," he said.

"Please, show us mercy," pleaded Angelique. "Please help us." 

"I have my reputation to upkeep," said the redheaded man. "I'll think of some bargain we can make."

"Thank you," said Angelique.

"You're a very special person," said the redheaded man. "You've made me feel for the first time in centuries. I have to figure out how to cope with this refound emotion."

"Yes, I can feel that you are thawing," said Angelique. "You don't have to be afraid of losing your character. You'll still be the jokester and trickster, but you'll have a heart." The redheaded man looked shocked.

"You have very powerful magic," he said.

"No," said Angelique. "I have what everyone has. I have love."

The redheaded man nods slowly in understanding. "I remember," he said. "I'm going to return you to your time and place, but you need to fight your battles on the earthly plains. I'll be watching because you interest me. And, I will claim part of the forgotten sea god's treasure as your cost." He gives his cheerful smile, but, this time, Angelique can feel that there is real warmth in it. He gives the group an exaggerated bow before waving his arms. Angelique keeps a picture of his glowing eyes in her mind. She hears his voice saying, "Thank you for giving me back the greatest treasure known to gods and men." 

Angelique is suprised to find herself, along with the rest of the group, standing on the seashore, near Hill and Precious' undamaged house. The sea is calm, seagulls are circling and calling overhead, there is no sullen orange glow on the horizon. 

She can see the evil priest's 8-horse black carriage charging down the dirt road that leads to Precious and Hill's house though. Precious notices too. 

"Yes, his book called him here," Precious said.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> @Punkin - I may be online later! Crossing my fingers!


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: YAY, hope you have your computer back

*Crossing fingers, bbwsweethearth will be online soon*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW, ((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))))

You did it again!!!!! Poetic, romantic, and very good !!!!!

Giving you an extra hug 

((((((((( George's left arm (((((((( bbwsweethearh )))))))) George's right arm ))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

May I join in? But I think there are some people who could make use of a little group hug...

(((((TW's left arm(((((the bodice-ripper gang)))))TW's right arm)))))

*swoon*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

BBWSweetheart - WOW - this latest addition to the story is full of love! I''ve always believed in the power of love. Thank you for giving our Angelique this power. I hope Angelique finds her Max soon!

Hugs and kisses all around!  

((((((((((((the Love's Savage Cupcake group)))))))))))

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((Love's Savage Cupcake group))))))))))))))))))))))))

Must share the joy, and hugs!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Everyone give a big hug to BBWSweetheart because she says she'll be going away for 10 days! Oh No!  

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((BBWSweetheart))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

One for her:
((((((((bbwsweetheart))))))))

and one for all:

(((((the bodice-ripper gang)))))


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 24, 2006)

WHOOPIE!!!!!!!!!!!

I FINALLY had the time to catch up on all the chapters..............they are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! George, BBW..............you two are on such a roll here! The last chapter left tears in my eyes.

Thank you both so much and all of you Bodice ripping fans! We have been given a great gift with the writing and passion of these two!

GROUP HUGS ALL AROUND (((((((((((((((((((((((GROUP)))))))))))))))))))))))
Love, Kara


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 25, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> She can see the evil priest's 8-horse black carriage charging down the dirt road that leads to Precious and Hill's house though. Precious notices too.
> 
> "Yes, his book called him here," Precious said.



Precious grabs Angelique's hand, "Quick, there is a good hiding place
in my stable!". Tessie and Angelique follow Precious.Angelique looks
scared at the approaching shiny black carriage. A fresh ocean breeze
makes her chiffer, but luckily the stable is warm. Precious leans with
her back against the wall, and starts pushing with all her
weight. Slowly the wall starts turning around, and a staircase down to
a cave appears. Precious smiles "Even if he would know this entrance,
that skinny priest will never be able to open it! But quick girls,
he's almost here! I'll give you something to eat later.". Before she
walks down, Angelique holds Precious hand in both her hands and looks
at her. "Thank you so much Precious. Please please be careful with
that man, I have a strange feeling.". Precious smiles, "Don't worry my
dear, the Gods are with you, we'll get through.". Tessie follows
Angelique down into the dark cave, while they hear the sanding sound
of Precious closing the secret door. For a moment they see nothing, as
their eyes adjust to the little light that enters the cave from a
small crack above their heads. Angelique's tummy hurts, a fear fills
her hearth, as she grabs Tessie's arm. Tessie can feel her fingers
trembling. "Why are you so nervous? We're save down here!" Tessie
whispers. "I don't know, I feel something really bad is going to
happen.". Angelique grabs the compass from her skirt, and opens the
lit. Her hair falls like a curtain for her eyes, as she looks down at
the arrow turning and turning. It takes minutes till it suddenly stops
and point towards their little home town. Tessie wraps her arm around
her sister, and pulls her close, "I think Precious is right, the Gods
are with you. What are you looking at that compass?". "This compass
tells me where my sweetheart is. But it points towards our town, would
he be in our harbor?". Tessie looks a bit surprises at Angelique. "Is
your sweetheart magnetic?". "For me, yes!" Angelique replies. Tessie
shakes her head, "Pirates rarely visit our harbor, but maybe he set
sail to you? I don't believe that compass works.". Angelique looks her
sister straight in the eyes. "The gods gave it to me!". "What?
When?".

Suddenly they hear horses above their head approaching Precious and
Hill their home. The horses stop, and they hear a man jumping from the
carriage. The girls hold their breath, listening to what is going to
happen. They hear the man knocking on Precious door. Precious opens
the door, "what...HEY!". Before she can say something the man pushes
her aside and walks in her room. He walks around, looking in her
cabinet, the couch, under the table. "Sir, could you please tell me
what you want?". The man is hidden in a long black coat, with a black
hat, his face deep hidden behind the collar. Only his white eyes are a
little visible. With a heavy cracking old voice, he shouts "I want my bible
back! You stole it from me!" Suddenly his eyes fall on the register
from the city hall, that is still laying open at the day the priest was born. He
looks at the page, and points at the entry of the priest. Precious
looks amazed at the very old fingers. His nail is thick and almost
brown, and his skin light gray. The strange man shakes his head. "You
guys know everything about me!", he shouts. "Tell me, where is the
book?". Precious point at the salt. "I'm hiding it here!". The man
picks up bowl with salt, and smashes it on the ground. Precious stares
in amazement at te splinters and salt on the floor, but there is no
book. The man looks with his cold eyes at Precious. "Where is my book?
Tell me!". "I .. I ..I don't know!, it was there, really!" Precious
stammers. 

The man smashes her entire bookshelf on the floor, he throws over her
furniture. With tears in her eyes, Precious looks how he messes up and
destroys many of her belongings. Suddenly they're interrupted by a
knock on the door. Precious slowly waddles to the door, with her eyes
still red of crying, she looks up at the old sea lord waiting at the
door, with the book in his hands. The book is soaking wet, with some
see grass on te cover. "Here's your book! he says to the strang
man. "Jack!!" The man replies, "what did you do with my book?". "I
found it on the beach!". The man takes the book from
Jack. Immediately, his hand turns into a young hand, he lowers his
collar, and Precious recognizes the young face of the priest. The
priest flips through the pages, and speaks some strange words. His
arms waving through the air. He turns himself around and stops with
his finger pointing to towards the little town. "There I'll find my
follow up! I have to go now, sorry!" The priest immediately jump up
the carriage and leaves in a hurry.

Precious looks up at Jack. "Why Jack, why did you take that dangerous
book?" Jack sits down, and looks at the floor. "Sorry Precious, I
wanted to destroy that book, but it cannot be. I tried to rip the
pages out, I tried to burn it, I threw it into the ocean, but nothing helps." He
looks up at Precious. "Angelique must find Max, before the priest
does, your men have to leave as soon as possible. Max is in Africa
now!" Precious looks at Jack. "Not before they had a decent meal, that
is still a very long trip!" Jack shakes his head, "The men can eat on
board, they have to leave now, and stay ahead of that priests and his man!". With
those words jack disappears, and Precious sees only a black sparrow flying
over the water. Precious walks to the stable to call the girls, while
Jenkins tidies up the mess in Precious living room. The girls together
with Precious work hard in the kitchen to prepare a large meal with
many herbs, fresh vegetables, meat, fish, everything they need for the
journey they have ahead. Captain Clive and his man, are almost ready
with the preparation of the Black Seagull. When Jenkins climbs on
board with pots full of food that Precious, Angelique and Tessie
prepared, he finds captain Clive talking to Jack. A minutes later,
they all climb on board. Hill gives Precious a final tight hug, with
has head on her shoulder.It lasts for minutes, untill Clive becomes
impatient and simply drags him on board. While hill lays over Clive's
shoulder, Precious manages to give him one final kiss on his
forehead. When the Seagull leaves the harbor, it is extremely
quite. The water is calm, and they need all sails the gather some
speed. The sun is still shining, but at the horizon dark clouds
appear, the seagulls are circling around the ship as they leave the
harbor.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Whoa! Another georg(e)ous installment! You did it once again! Great!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

A big hug for George for writing a chapter when he's usually in bed!

((((((((((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Wonderful!! It's good to see Jack again!


Can't forget the hugaholics!

((((((((((((Bodice ripper crowd))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

:doh: How could I!

((((((((((((Bodice ripper crowd))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh George, you did it again! Wonderful addition. Now we are in for a sea voyage! Will the good guys arrive before the bad guys...stay tuned!  

Hugs all around (((((((((((Love's Savage Cupcake gang)))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 26, 2006)

Angelique felt alone as she walked to the bow of the ship. Busy sailors gave her curious glances as she passed by, but were too busy to do anything else but give her a quick nod of the head and a smile. 

The captain kept a busy eye on the goings on, but kept a tight hold of Tessie; he loved the feel of her warmth and softness against his side. Even though he had only known her for a short period of time, he had fallen deeply in love with her. He was aware that Tessie could be flighty, but she was loving and fun, and he was confident that she would mature into a woman of depth, like her sister, Angelique.

Hattie had become quite popular with the crew in the absence of the sisters. The crew made her happy by praising her cooking to the skies. She had even started a fledgling romance with the shy old sailor, who quietly helped her with the kitchen duties. She and her romantic interest were busy setting out the feast that the two big beautiful sisters and Precious had brought aboard. 

Even Jenkins was too busy to accompany Angelique as the ship sailed in the direction of Africa. 

Angelique felt her hair lift in the stiff cold breeze. If she could have looked behind, she would have noticed the admiring looks the sailor-pirates gave her thunder thighs when the wind lifted her dress and exposed her lower limbs. Her legs were so full that her upper thighs rubbed together. It felt a little cold, especially when the wind blew her clothing up, but she wanted to take in the view from the front part of the boat. She laughed and clapped her hands when she saw dolphins leaping just ahead of where the prow cut into the water and sprayed spume into the air. She closed her eyes as she held on to the railing and leaned against the wind, like the proud figurehead jutting out from the bow. She felt the warm kiss of the sun, she heard the billowing sails, the sailors calling out orders, but the chilly wind brought her back to Earth. Shivering she gave her arms a brisk rubbing to warm them up. As she started walking back to Clive and Tessie, she pulled Neptunes compass out of her satchel to see if the needle was pointing in the direction the ship was sailing. She turned around to check. They were, indeed, heading to where the compass said Max was located. She frowned when she turned around and saw a ship fast on their trail. Captain. Clive, I mean. Does that ship belong to your fleet?

No, Angelique! Lookout! Lookout! Do you recognize that ship? hollered Captain Clive to a crewman in the crows nest.

No, sir. Shes not flying a standard, shouted the lookout, after peering through his telescope.

I dont like the looks of this, said the captain to Tessie and Angelique. Ladies, please go below decks. Hill! To me Hill! Ladies, please get going!

Angelique and Tessie looked at each other as if uncertain what to do. Tessie didnt want to desert her lover after having recently been reunited with him. Angelique paused because she noticed that the mysterious ship was rapidly catching up because it seems to be powered by some black clouds that traveled with the ship. The two sisters were still on deck when the black clouds swooped toward The Black Seagull. As it got closer, everyone on board watched because the wind driving their ship died, and the clouds started forming a face. Tessie! Its the priest! said Angelique when the face was fully formed. It opened its mouth wide to speak. Angelique was horrified when she heard it say her name. 

Annnngeeeliiqquue, the cloud-priest said. 

Faithful Jenkins ran in front of Angelique. Youre not getting her! he said. The eyes in the enormous face seemed to see Jenkins. The huge mouth opened. It dived down to swallow Jenkins. For a moment Jenkins disappeared from view. When the cloud dissipated, he lay unconscious on the deck. Angelique awkwardly got to her knees so she could cushion Jenkins on her soft belly. 

She stroked his dear head. Jenkins. Dear Jenkins. I owe you more than I could ever repay. She paid no heed to the sailors scrambling around her to pull in the sails in an attempt to catch a breeze. Other sailor-pirates armed themselves for the upcoming battle. The Black Seagull floundered in the water. The priests ship came fast upon them. Captain Clive strode over to Angelique.

Ill have some men carry Jenkins down to my cabin. You and Tessie must get below now. Its going to be dangerous. Let me help you up. He put his hands under her armpits to heave her up, but she was too heavy. Hill came over to help. The two men strained mightily, their faces turned red, with all their strength they managed to get her to her feet. While the captain and Hill pulled Angelique up, two other sailors had carried Jenkins on a stretcher to the captains cabin. Tessie stayed behind to keep Angelique company. 

Im ok, Tessie. Lets go. It looks like the captain needs to focus on the ship. Itll be alongside in just a few minutes, said Angelique. The two sisters linked arms and waddled as quickly as they could down to the captains quarters. They were glad to find Jenkins sitting up. He looked dazed, but at least he had regained consciousness. Jenkins, lay down. I want to make you all better, said Angelique as she started to take her dress off.

No! said Jenkins. He moved slowly away from Angelique.

Whats wrong? asked Angelique.

Im fine, Angelique. I just need to sit still, answered Jenkins.

I want to thank you, Jenkins. You love when I let you rest on my tummy, said Angelique. She couldnt think of how else to thank her dear Jenkins.

Just being near you is enough, said Jenkins. 

Jenkins. You dont seem right. Your eyes are dilated. Your speaking too slowly. Let me help you, said Angelique. Tessie came over to try to convince Jenkins to let Angelique heal him. 

Tessie. I need to tell you something, said Jenkins. Come here. Tessie looked at Angelique. Tessie was puzzled by Jenkins odd behavior too. She hesitated to go to Jenkins, but she finally went. When she faced him, he opened his mouth. A black cloud came out of his mouth and into her mouth. She fell to the floor in a swoon.

Jenkins! What have you done? asked Angelique. She started to go to her sister, but Jenkins caught her soft upper arm in a cruel grip. Let go, Jenkins! Let go, right now! Now that she could see Jenkins eyes, Angelique could see that his eye had dilated so much that it was all black. It was a dull black. She couldnt even see her reflection in his eyes. Her tummy started hurting. Jenkins? Jenkins why are you doing this?

Im not Jenkins, answered Jenkins. The priest needs you as a hostage.

Jack! called Angelique. Neptune! Sofia! Please help!

The priests power is at its highest level now, said not-Jenkins. Jack has been bound into his sparrow shape. Neptune and Sofia cannot help. Angelique futilely tried to wrest her arm from not-Jenkins grip. She could tell her struggle would result in a band of bruises on her upper arm. Her tummy started giving her more pain. She could her fighting on the upper deck. She had felt the two ships bump together when the priests crew brought their ship alongside. She knew that the priests men had swarmed on The Black Seagull. She pictured them as demons with knives between their teeth. Gunshots rang out. Men screamed. Metal rang against metal as the sailor-pirates and the priests men fought for possession of the ship. 

Its time to go, said not-Jenkins. Angelique had been concentrating on what she was hearing on the upper deck. When she didnt move, not-Jenkins used force to propel her out the cabin door. Angelique couldnt believe that wiry Jenkins had the strength to move her against her will. He did though. He pushed her out on the deck. He pulled her around the groups of fighting men. It seemed that the priests men started to fall back behind not-Jenkins and Angelique. They formed a protective rear guard so noone could get to Angelique. Before she knew it, she had been moved to the priests ship. The priests men fought off the sailor-pirates as they removed the ropes that held their ship from The Black Seagull. With a satisfied roar, they pushed away from The Black Seagull. Angelique couldnt believe what had happened. Her tummy felt so painful she had to double over. Not-Jenkins did not remove his hand from her upper arm. The priest wants to see you, he said. Angelique held on to her stomach. She looked up wearily to see that The Black Seagull was receding quickly in the distance. She felt a little better when she saw a small black sparrow perched on some rigging nearby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

:huh: :blink:  :shocked:
WHOA! Man over board!
It just blew me away...
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
(I spilled my words all over the place as I read this... These were the first ones I could find...  )


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( BBWSweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

You did it again!!! Very very good!!!!

I haven't got a clue yet how I will continue this, but WOW this is very good!!

Have a very nice holiday!

And of course, all hugaholics:

(((((((((((((((((George's left arm (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin, TW, Kara, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))) George's right arm )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

:doh:! One day you'll find my head lying around somewhere... :doh:

((((((((((The bodice-ripper gang))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :doh:! One day you'll find my head lying around somewhere... :doh:



Please please TW, no suicide! We would hate to see you go like that. Moreover, we certainly don't like to clean up the mess.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

LOL!
This was meant in an other way... 
My head would be lying around somewhere because I forgot to take it with me... It could possibly be my bum, instead.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

BBWSweetheart - great job!!! You know this kinda reminds me of the Perils of Pauline! hehe! Oh, I hope Jenkins and Tessie can be saved. Who is going to protect Angelique from the horrible evil priest. George, you do have your work cut out for you!

((((((((((((((((((Love's Savage Cupcake gang)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> WOW ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( BBWSweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> You did it again!!! Very very good!!!!
> 
> ...



George, BBWSH, all the Cupcakes gang -

As I write this, it is very late Sunday night. Mrs Ho Ho and I are huddled in our little hovel, high above the thundering waves of Mighty Lake Superior. The roiling clouds and tempestuous gales battle, and batter, the brave little town of Duluth, seemingly offended by it's very existence, and doing their best to wipe it off the face of the earth. Horrible, leering faces seem to peer from the clouds. Voices, heavy with menace, can just be made out in the roar of the winds. As I risk a quick look out the window . . . wait! It is 12:03 a.m. The lights of Duluth twinkle along the slopes leading to the calm, placid waters. A waxing moon smiles with delight at it's own reflection.

It wasn't a storm. It wasn't a gale. There were no voices in the wind - it was all in my mind - the result of reading such horrifying chapters in this ever developing story!

Congratulations, all! You really had old Ho Ho teetering on the edge. Fortunately, Mrs Ho Ho just came along to stand behind me, to comfort with her presence, and tell me . . . IT'S ONLY A STORY! IT'S ONLY A STORY! IT'S ONLY . . . Gad! Do I dare go to bed? What dreams . . .


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help it...

"Sweet dreams are made of this..." 







I hope, you had a nice night, though...

I'll send out a group hug to help soothing your fears...

((((((((((The Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 27, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George, BBWSH, all the Cupcakes gang -
> 
> As I write this, it is very late Sunday night. Mrs Ho Ho and I are huddled in our little hovel, high above the thundering waves of Mighty Lake Superior. The roiling clouds and tempestuous gales battle, and batter, the brave little town of Duluth, seemingly offended by it's very existence, and doing their best to wipe it off the face of the earth. Horrible, leering faces seem to peer from the clouds. Voices, heavy with menace, can just be made out in the roar of the winds. As I risk a quick look out the window . . . wait! It is 12:03 a.m. The lights of Duluth twinkle along the slopes leading to the calm, placid waters. A waxing moon smiles with delight at it's own reflection.
> 
> ...



The wind is howling around the house of the Ho Ho Tais, trying to pull it from its foundation. Like the large fists of a giant angry man, it bounces heavily against its walls. Mr. and Mrs. Ho Ho Tai lay cozy under warm blankets, listening to cracking roof and rattling windows above them. Mrs. Ho Ho Tai lays her loving arm around Mr. Ho Ho Tai, and pulls him a little closer. She feels his muscles relax, as his fears melt in her warm caring arms. 
The wind wistles a melangolic song, as of it's crying from pain. As if nature feels the wounds of many year of abuse. 
If you listen carefully, you hear a low voice in the storm.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

What does it say? :bounce:
What does it say? :bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

Mr. Ho Ho Tai - you had me going for a while there. Thought the Blue Northern had already hit your neck of the woods...but you were just expressing the great story George and BBWSweetheart are telling. You stinker!  Hope you slept well though. 

Hugs and kisses to all!

~Punkin


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 28, 2006)

*hopes Henry or Herbert can help Angelique*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

Snuggle - you are attached to Herbert! (He may appear again. I believe, by mistake, I made him smarmy.) Maybe another banker with the name of Herbert, of course, will help by cashing a check or something!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

(((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))))))

Mr. Ho Ho - you had me going too! Very funny!

TW - did you find your head? 

((((((George)))))))) special coauthor hug!

Punkin - miss you!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Snuggle - you are attached to Herbert! (He may appear again. I believe, by mistake, I made him smarmy.) Maybe another banker with the name of Herbert, of course, will help by cashing a check or something!



I like Herbert because he's been my contribution to the story  and I would like him to be able to help our heroine using his smarminess, snarkiness and fancy footwork


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW - did you find your head?



Well, I didn't lose it yet, but forgetful as I am, I'd maybe leave it lying around somewhere...

((((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))))))
> 
> Mr. Ho Ho - you had me going too! Very funny!
> 
> ...



Guys - I'll give you a bit of the back story to that post.

I grew up in that erstwhile quaint little town - now on it's way to becoming a mini-metropolis. I graduated from high school there (50th reunion last year) and college (UMD - Physics, Math.) I still have some family there - mostly underground. I love the town, and, though I have not lived there in 45 years, it still has it's attraction. The main ones are the hills it is built upon, and the inland sea (Lake Superior) which bounds the town to the SE, and disappears over the eastern horizon.

During the 20-odd years I lived there, I saw many wild storms on that lake. There are many ships eternally at rest on the bottom, the Edmund Fitzgerald being only one of the more recent. I have also seen many days and nights when the water was a perfect mirror. I have even swam in that cold water a few times (for VERY brief periods.)

While Mrs Ho Ho is not originally from that area, she has come to love the town too. I am long since retired. As she and I contemplated her eventual retirement, we decided that nowhere else had quite the attraction for us. As a long term investment, and perhaps our eventual home, we recently purchased a condo, high on the hill, overlooking the lake some 400 feet below. We spent a week there last week, readying it for rental occupancy. This is the 'hovel' I referred to in my little preamble. 

I had just read the latest chapters in 'The Story', and wanted to work in my own locale in response. It was not hard to draw on my memory for the storm. The moon, examining it's reflection, was also drawn from memory, since it hadn't even reached first quarter the night that I wrote that, and therefore wouldn't appear high in the sky at midnight. We are, however, eagerly awaiting the sight of the first midnight full moon, reflected in those waters, as viewed from the panorama of our living room window.

We will be developing a website for the condo, as part of our marketing plan to attract leasees. When finished, I may entertain individual requests for the link.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 29, 2006)

MMMMMMMMmm :wubu: I love these special co author hugs mmmm

((((((((((George's sleepy left arm (((((((( bbwsweethearth, Mr Ho Ho Tai, Mrs Ho Ho Tai, TW, Punkin, Kara, snugletiger )))))))George's sleepy right arm )))))))))))

Freinds, sorry that it takes so long, so far I didn't mamage to get home at a reasonable hour to write the next chapter. I hope by friday to post a follow up. I know what's it's going to be, but need to find the time to punch it in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Take the time you need, George.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 30, 2006)

This chapter isn't finished yet. I hope to finish part 2 tomorrow. But I couldn't wait to post this one already.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((( All the hug-aholics here ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



bbwsweetheart said:


> Her tummy felt so painful she had to double over. Not-Jenkins did not remove his hand from her upper arm. \u201cThe priest wants to see you,\u201d he said. Angelique held on to her stomach. She looked up wearily to see that The Black Seagull was receding quickly in the distance. She felt a little better when she saw a small black sparrow perched on some rigging nearby.



"Save Tessie, let your souls unite!!" Angelique yelled to
Clive. "What??" Clive replies, "Unite!!!" Angelique yells at the top
of her voice, while the Black Seagull quickly becomes a small spot in
the distance. Clive looks up at Hill,"did you hear what she said?",
Hill lifts up one eye brow, grinning softly, "You hearth her!". Clive
looks at the unconscious Tessie, "Hill, you are in control now, keep
following, we must get Angelique back! I have to take care of
Tessie.", "Okay captain!"

Clive kneels down next to Tessie. It looks like she is sleeping, but
somehow, it seems her spirit has left her. Clive lifts one eye lit,
and to his horror her eyes look gray and dull like Jenkins his eyes
had become. It was like the flame of her soul had doused, as if her
hearth had died.

Clive tries to lift Tessie's body, but she's much too heavy for
him. Hill and Marc quickly hurry to help him. Each holds Tessie by one
of her big shapely legs, while Clive lifts her by her arms. Carefully
they carried Tessie to Clive's bedroom, and lay her on his bed. "What
happened to her?" asks Hill, still out of breath. Clive shakes his
head, he swallows, trying to hide his tears. "I don't know..... I
don't know what that evil priests did to this lovely young
woman.". He can't hide a little anger and despair in his voice. Hill
and Marc leave, closing the door silently. For as long as Hill could
remember, he had never seen Clive in tears. He realizes, something
really bad must have happened to Tessie. 

Clive lays his hand on Tessie's head, listening to her slow breathing.
She was so lovely, so beautiful, but even though her body hadn't
changed, somehow her glance, her attraction, the flame of her soul, it
is all gone.

Clive squeezed her soft chubby hand in his hands, and brings her hand
to his lips, but to his frustration, he somehow cannot reach her. So
close, yet she seemed so very far away. Suddenly a strang low comes
from Tessie's mouth, rumbling "Go away from me!". Clive jumps up in a
shock, grabbing the edge of the table behind him. With big eyes he
stairs at Tessie's body. It's deadly silence, Tessie's body remains
motionless, like in a deep sleep. He thinks of Angelique's words:
"Unite with her soul!!" they still ring in his ear. But how? How can
he reach her? Almost instinctively Clive takes off his clothes and
with a pouncing hearth he lays himself next to Tessie's live less body. Again he
hears the strange low voice calling "Leave me!, Go away!". it scares
him, but he feels he must reach for Tessie's soul. He closes his eyes,
and lays himself against Tessie's body, holding her tight against him,
while kissing her forehead. In his mind he thinks back of the night
before when, they were making intense love for hours. In his memory
he hears her voice, feeling her arms squeezing him tight against her
large silky soft warm body. So pure, so warm. Her warmth radiating
through his body, melting his hearth till there was only us. 

Again he hears the strange low voice shouting louder,
"Go away, get off me." Tessie's arms start beating him on his back,
trying to throw him off. But Clive ignores the pain of the
beating. Somehow the beating confirms his feeling that their souls are
uniting. He is beating the strange evil spirit. This is what Angelique
wanted. Tessie's body moves wilder, the screaming becomes
louder. Clive needs all his strength to hold Tessie's body, but he
keeps his eyes closed, his mind still at the night before. The
memories make his hearth glow, it is like he can feel her in his
hearth, as if she is still hidden in the body he's struggling
with. The bed is shaking as Tessie's body is beating and screaming. A
smell of sulfide and smoke fills the room, but Clive feels his contact
with Tessie's soul is only getting stronger, his body is glowing and
he feels he's winning the battle. Suddenly the screaming becomes
really loud. But the sound is not coming from Tessie's mouth but from
something above him! Clive doesn't dare to open his eyes, he squeezed
Tessie's body tight. A stormy swirl rushes through the room, and
leaves through the window. Suddenly it is silent, while Tessie's body
feels completely different. Her arms stop beating, and hold him tight
instead. A warm glow radiates from her body, warming his
hearth. Suddenly he feels her wrapping her large soft warm legs around
his. Clive open his eyes,and to his happy surprise his eyes meet the
bright happy shining eyes of Hettie. She wraps her lovely soft silky
arms around his neck, as she pulls his lips to hers. "Clive, mmmmmmmm"
she whispers softly, as their lips meet each other for a long intense
kiss. Her soft feminine voice sounds like music to his ears. His belly
melts in her large warm soft belly, to Tessie and Clive it feels like
they melted together. There is no Clive, there is no Tessie, there's
only Hettie and Clive. They make slow passionate love for hours till
both lay exhausted, and glowing next to each other. Finally Clive asks
question he had on his mind for hours: "where have you been?". Hettie
lays her head on his shoulder, her heavy warm soft leg over
his. "Here", she says while laying her hand on his chest,
"I was here in your hearth". Clive shakes his head,
"Seriously Hettie, when that evil spirit took your body, where were
you?". Hettie squeezed Clive's hand. "That was a horrible experience
Clive, I don't know where I was. I felt like I was in a cold dark
hole, it was like I died and went nowhere. But then I heard you
calling and I followed your voice. I couldn't see you, I could only
feel you. It was a strong feeling, so strong as if we were making
love. I was in your hearth Clive, I'm certain, I still am in your
hearth. Finally I woke up in your arms.". Clive slowly strikes
Hettie's long red hair, happy to see the reflection of the light in
her large green radiant eyes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))) :bounce: :bounce: :happy: 

Very good! I'm glowing! Can't wait for part two!!

(((((((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

Georgeous! :bounce: I'm really looking forward to the second part...

((((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 30, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> But I couldn't wait to post this one already.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((( All the hug-aholics here ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



OK George - I think I know why you couldn't wait. Better have some more hot tea. You must be freezing from that cold shower!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 1, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> OK George - I think I know why you couldn't wait. Better have some more hot tea. You must be freezing from that cold shower!



Uch uch... yeah, <snif> maybe a little too cold... uch, <sneeze> .. And I had to wait almost one hour before you were ready from that shower...

Oh well, I hope my post wasn't over the edge.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

There was an edge?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

George - your story is a true reflection of love. It wasn't over the edge. I loved it!

(((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((((the rest of the gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

I think he was talking about the first part of his last post...

(((((Punkin))))) long time no see.. at least it felt so...

(((((the rest of the gang)))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yoo hoo! Where did everybody go! (knocks on computer screen). Hello! Anybody home? ....Well, that figures - guess I'll go play in the Foodee forum! 

Anyway

Thanks TW, nice to be missed! (((((TW))))


and lest anyone feels left out (((((bodice ripper gang)))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

:huh: :blink: Who's knockin'? :blink: :huh:

Ah, Punkin!
I'm home... feeling a little sick...






Playin' Taxi for my parents, waiting outside in the cold, wasn't such a good idea...

(((((bodice-ripper gang)))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 2, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Yoo hoo! Where did everybody go! (knocks on computer screen). Hello! Anybody home? ....Well, that figures - guess I'll go play in the Foodee forum!
> 
> Anyway
> Thanks TW, nice to be missed! (((((TW))))
> and lest anyone feels left out (((((bodice ripper gang)))))



Punkin, dear - I use a reference service which relays new posts to my subscribed threads. Saw your lonely, mournful message and just had to rush over and post SOMETHING to you - and to our ripper gang too.

Here's something I sent out to some friends tonight. I think that you guys might enjoy it too. However, it has nothing to do with our ripper thread.

But I hope that the tea story warms your hearts, just as a nice cup of hot tea warms the tummy.

*******************************************************
Hello Friends -

We've been aware of this book for some time, but had never owned a copy. 
Recently, some friends gave us a gift coupon to a local tea shop [ 
www.teasource.com ] where we have all purchased tea in the past. We used the coupon tonight to treat them and us all, and gave them the book referenced below. We passed it around the table, over our tea mugs, taking turns reading portions of it. A fun and very sweet time.

The website below contains both the text and an audio version, read by the 
author. I suspect that most of you are already familiar with the book, and I 
think that all of you will enjoy it.

Ho Ho Tai

Subject: A cup of christmas tea
> http://www.atthewell.com/christmas/tea/


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry you're feeling ill TW. Perhaps a cup of Christmas Tea will make you feel better. It made me feel much better - thanks Ho Ho Tai (((((HO HO TAI)))) - you are such a sweet, dear friend. Your kind thoughts made my day.

~Punkin


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))

Sorry for being away so long.

And of course 

(((((((((((((((((((( Punkin, TW, Bbwsweethearth, Kara, Mr Ho Ho Tai, Mrs Ho Ho Tai ))))))))))))))))))

TW, I've put between two hug addicted BBW, hope you'll soon feel a lot better.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 3, 2006)

I promised to post it earlier, but a visit to a movie came in between...


-------------------------

Hill is sitting behind the Clive's large desk, searching through
Clive's small collection of books. Never before had he seen such a
strange ship, like the one that kidnaped Angelique. It was completely
black and round, it didn't seem to have a particular front or back. It
carried a black flag with only a few yellow randomly drawn lines that
from a distance seemed to resemble some kind of horse. In the back of
his mind, Hill remembered that Precious had given a book to Clive
about the old Gods of the ocean, which contained a drawing of such a
ship. It is already late, Hill is yawning as he flips through the
pages of the last book from Clive's cabinet. Slowly the oil lamp dims,
while Hill is fighting against his sleep. Suddenly he wakes up from a
loud bang; next to him lays the book that just dropped from his sleepy
hands. Hill stands up, refills the oil lamp and carefully picks up the
remainders of the old book. While he tries to assemble the book, from
the corner of his eyes, he notices a strange shadow on wall. He looks
up again, is it just shadow of the Clive's pencils that throw a shadow
in the dancing flames of oil lamp? Hill's eyes widen as a sees a
strange horse head appearing on the wall. It's the same horsehead he
saw on the flag. Hills holds himself tight to his chair, with a hearth
almost jumping from his chest. The horse seems to be jumping wilder
and wilder, and Hill even hears screaming sounds like it's being
burned. Then the horse disappears as quickly as it came. Hill slowly
relaxes, and looks at the book again. The page with the drawing of the
old boat is just laying in from of him. The picture is titled, "The
boat if the ocean devil, the God of fear". Below the picture, the
books says:

"This drawing was found in a cavity in Genua. According to a legend,
told in Genua, this boat is only seen once the God of fear is
searching for a new home. The God of fear, is the founder of hate
in peoples hearts. It enjoys the suffering of mankind, and loves to divide
people by preaching fear, which is the foundation of hate between people. Once
the God of fear finds a new home, it will live for 529 years amongst people,
dividing them by fear founded hat, creating wars and suffering. Once
those years are over, it will search a new home."

Hill falls back in his chair, the adrenaline rushing through his
vanes keep him awake. This is all that is written about the boat,
or... no there is as little footnote below:

"According to an African priest, the biggest threat to God of fear is
love. Love that concurs fear, and unites people. There will come a day
that a wise strong woman will be born, who is exceptionally
beautiful. Her soul is pure and loving, and she can be recognized by
healing she captures in her belly. She will release the earth from the
God of fear".

Hill drops back in his chair. So we are fighting against a devil! Fear
as the foundation of hate... He shakes his head. Hasn't fear, and
certainly fear of death, turned many humans into monsters? 

Angelique stares at the small dot at the horizon, there goes the Black
Seagull the little hope she had. It cannot catch up with the strange
fast ship she's on now. The not Jenkins hard fingers punch deep in her
soft shapely arm, the pinching of his nails almost bring her to
tears. The ship is totally black, it doesn't really look like wood,
the surface is smooth and hard, with many shelves and seaweed grown
everywhere, as if the ship resides on the bottom of the ocean. Around
her, are soldiers with masks on their faces, dressed in black leather
suites. The all carry long sables and black triangular hats. All she
can see are there red watery eyes, that look very old. "Men, don't
touch her, keep a save distance or you'll die!!" The not Jenkins yells
with a strange cracky high voice at the soldiers. He drags Angelique
to the basement of the ship. Carefully she walks down a slippery
staircase, grown over by seaweed. The place is round, low and scarcely
lit room, an awful smell of rotten fish and rum enters her
nose. Around her are large stacks of bottles of rum, most of them
grown over by all kinds of shells. In front of her a long table, with
the priest sitting at the head of it. "Welcome on board of the
Transition, this is my ship!" The priest says. "Please have a seat."
The not Jenkins grabs an a chair for Angelique. As she carefully sits
down on the dirty chair, her magnificent beautiful bum spilling over
on each side. She feels and hears all kinds of cracking sounds under her
bum, but it seems to be only shells, the chair makes it.

"In principal, I need to kill you!" The priests starts. Angelique
looks down, she cannot look into the eyes of this evil man. "But I
would like to make you an offer. Soon I have to die, and give my
powers to another man. Now I've found you, I will not allow you to
stop me. But I don't want to die. You, my dear, have special
powers. With your powers, I could live many more years. So here's my
offer. I won't kill you, but I will rape you, and take over your
powers. You will lose them, but I will let you free. How does that
sound?"

"You can't!" Angelique replies calm. Her tummy has a painful
feeling. "My powers cannot exist in your soul. You've had my powers
once, but they died.". The priests looks surprised at Angelique, who
is still staring at the table. "Of course, I can, power is power, what
has my soul to do with that? Besides, I have no soul!". "Of course you
have! You had even love in your soul!". "What??". The priest turns a
little red. "Who believes in love? It doesn't exist! It's a myth!
People always fool themselves, they love being fooled!". "That's a
whole different story then you preach on Sundays." Angelique replies
calm. Suddenly another soldiers slowly walks down the stairs. "Hey,
Marc, what a surprise!" The priest welcomes the soldier."I though, you
took over Tessie's body?". "I did!" The soldier replies with strange
low voice from behind his masque. "But I don't know what happened, it
was like flames came from her body, and burned me out, I had to
return.". "What??" The priest slams his fist on the table. "Nooo!!!!
Their souls must have united! That captain couldn't leave his beloved
one!". Angelique tries to hide her smile, knowing how Clive saved her
sister, and knowing how souls unite. In her mind Angelique sees a
flashback of the priest as a young man from a rich family, looking
through a small window, staring at a young woman sewing pants. She
sees him staring at her quick hands and her light green eyes. She sees
them walking together, holding hands, waving goodbye, as she return to
the small old house of her parents. She sees him sitting at the front
row of the church next to his parents. Their eyes meet, as he looks
back up at he young woman sitting on the balcony at the back of the
church.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Sorry for being away so long.
> 
> ...


Thanx, it's really helping! I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

George! That's great! :bounce::happy::bow:
I... words fail me, once again!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you George! (((((George)))).

I must be sympathizing with Angelique - I've been sick with a tummy virus since early Sunday morning. I just wanted to visit with my friends a bit, but the effort has made me really tired. I'm going to go sit in my comfy chair and rest for now. (((((Bodice ripper gang)))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope you get well soon... ((((Punkin)))) A careful little extra hug for you...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Hill drops back in his chair. So we are fighting against a devil! Fear as the foundation of hate... He shakes his head. Hasn't fear, and
> certainly fear of death, turned many humans into monsters?



Whew!

As I read this, I am back home, without the turmoil of the Great Lake to feed my imagination. I am looking out into our swamp, past the bird feeders on the deck, all illuminated by a weakening December sun. The swamp is usually a pretty friendly place, populated by singing frogs in the spring and all manner of birds and wildlife the rest of the year.

And yet, as I read of all these evils, glancing up, I think I see a strange motion just beneath the turbid waters of that swamp . . .


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> And yet, as I read of all these evils, glancing up, I think I see a strange motion just beneath the turbid waters of that swamp . . .


 Well, a vivid imagination always finds something to collaborate...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 4, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Giving Punkin extra warm healing energy hugs, to beat the flu*

Hope you'll soon feel a lot better!

George


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 4, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> And yet, as I read of all these evils, glancing up, I think I see a strange motion just beneath the turbid waters of that swamp . . .



No need to worry about all this evil, mr. Ho Ho. There is a power, much much stronger then that. You can feel that power in just something simple as a hug.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, a vivid imagination always finds something to collaborate...



Believe me, Wolfie, the most vivid parts of my imagination will NEVER, EVER appear on these boards! And, at my age, I've got both plenty of material and plenty of practice!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))))

Part B is spectacular! I'll need to think about what happens! 

(((((((((((((Bodice-ripper gang))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Part B is spectacular!
> 
> (((((((((((((Bodice-ripper gang))))))))))))))))


May I double this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Believe me, Wolfie, the most vivid parts of my imagination will NEVER, EVER appear on these boards! And, at my age, I've got both plenty of material and plenty of practice!


:huh: My thoughts weren't *that* deep...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the wellness hugs and wishes gang! :kiss2: I'm better today, but my eyes are still very tired. So, I'm off to bed for more needed rest. Just wanted to pop in for a while and collect my daily hugs! 
George, even though it appears that evil abounds - I know that love will win the day. 
Ho Ho Tai, don't let your imagination get the better of you!  I used to let my imagination get the better of me when I was young - if it hadn't been for my cat - Pywackit - I'd never have been able to sleep in peace. She was my guardcat! hehe!
BBWSweetheart - looking forward to reading the next chapter.

(((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 6, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ho Ho Tai, don't let your imagination get the better of you!  I used to let my imagination get the better of me when I was young - if it hadn't been for my cat - Pywackit - I'd never have been able to sleep in peace. She was my guardcat! hehe!



Punkin -

Believe me, my imagination used to do horrible things to me when I was a kid. I used to sneak off, taking the bus downtown to see movies like "Creature from the Black Lagoon". But then I would have to walk home from the busline, several blocks through totally unlit woods. When I got home, I'd have to sneak my wet shorts into the wash.

The other thing was reading sci-fi and horror stories under the covers with a flashlight. Stuff like "At the Mountains of Madness" by Ambrose Bierce, and "Who Goes There" by John W. Campbell (writing under a pseudonym - this story was the basis for 'The Thing'). Stories like that stay safely buried in the unconsious mind, as long as the sun is in the sky. But at sunset . . .

But I don't imagine much anymore. I just imagine that I imagine . . .


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 6, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> But I don't imagine much anymore. I just imagine that I imagine . . .



MMmmm imaginary times imaginary is reality again, though with a minus sign. 

But Bob are you certain, you don't imagine anymore? Couldn't it be that you think this is reality, while the real reality is that we are actually part of the dream you're dreaming? 

For me it is half-half. For at least half of the time, I'm living in my own dream world. I don't even know where the dream stops and where reality starts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

*knocking on the screen*
Hello? Anybody there?
It got so freakin' silent over here that I can hear the noises of that monster under my bed...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello again everybody! Just a quick note before I pop into bed again. Still not out-of-the-woods with this tummy/headache stuff. I went to work yesterday and thought I was stronger, but when I woke up this morning, I felt sick again! When will it ever end.  I went to work for half a day, but came home and spent the afternoon trying to get my headache to go away. According to hubby, I'm still in the recovery stage. Anyway, just wanted to pop in for a hug or two and let everyone know I'm hanging in there. 

(((((((((((((((((((((Bodice ripper gang))))))))))))))))))))))

P.S. I'd love to get in on the hug machine, if I can figure it out!

Much love to you all,

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *knocking on the screen*
> Hello? Anybody there?
> It got so freakin' silent over here that I can hear the noises of that monster under my bed...



I'm here for just a quick note TW. Tell that monster to go hang out somewhere else! Sorry you don't have a trusty siamese cat to chase it away!  

Hugs,
~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanx for the advice, Punkin. It won't go away, though. It said it's way too comfy under my bed. But it seems to be friendly...

A little careful "get better soon"-hug for you:

(((((Punkin)))))


PS: I allowed myself to add you to the hugger list of the hug machine. Hope it's OK...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *knocking on the screen*
> Hello? Anybody there?
> It got so freakin' silent over here that I can hear the noises of that monster under my bed...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, actually, the one under my bed doesn't look that evil. It really seems to be a nice one...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> MMmmm imaginary times imaginary is reality again, though with a minus sign.
> 
> Yes, i**2 does = -1. So if I imagine my imaginary worst fears, does that turn them into my greatest joys?
> 
> ...




Mmmm - George, you bring up all sorts of intriguing and entertaining possibilities.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Now it gets interesting... Where's the popcorn?
This is a totally new experience for me... Hijacking a thread without hijacking it... Fascinating!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *knocking on the screen*
> Hello? Anybody there?
> It got so freakin' silent over here that I can hear the noises of that monster under my bed...



Yes, I know that you mean. Without bbwsweethearth, our group isn't complete.

But in the meantime, yuo could sleep with earplugs and sunglasses, so you won't hear or see that monster.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 7, 2006)

Punkin, I think you should continue that hug therapy some longer, to beat that nasty flu. A group hug should already make you feel a lot better. 

(((((((TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's left arms (((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's right arms)))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 7, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> But Bob are you certain, you don't imagine anymore? Couldn't it be that you think this is reality, while the real reality is that we are actually part of the dream you're dreaming?
> 
> Well, I've always suspected that solipsism is my kind of 'ism'. (A metaphysical belief that the universe is entirely the creation of one's own mind. Thus, in a sense, the belief that nothing 'exists' outside of one's own mind.) Only thing wrong with it is that I'm neither intellgent enough, nor imaginative enough, to have invented the dream-life that I enjoy with Mrs. Ho Ho. (That implies that our lives are Mrs Ho Ho's dream, and that she has invented me!)
> 
> ...



Well, think about music. Physically, it's just a sound wave, but after passing our imagination, it becomes something that can be very beautiful and triggers memories, emotions, feelings. Where did reality end, and imagination start?

We are given love, in many ways, without it we would die. Yet, no one has been able to build a detector and measure it or make if visible on some other way. It's all part of a world we can only feel, but no one knows where that world is. Or do we?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, think about music. Physically, it's just a sound wave, but after passing our imagination, it becomes something that can be very beautiful and triggers memories, emotions, feelings. Where did reality end, and imagination start?
> 
> We are given love, in many ways, without it we would die. Yet, no one has been able to build a detector and measure it or make if visible on some other way. It's all part of a world we can only feel, but no one knows where that world is. Or do we?



George -
We already stand accused by Wolfie (I think) of hi-jacking this thread, w/o really hi-jacking it. Well, I apologize for my part in it. Think of this as just placemarkers until BBWSweetheart walks in the door, to bring a breath of fresh air to all this stuffy epistemology. But it happens that you touched on two topics of particular interest and cogency to me. I must say something, but I'll try to be brief.

1. Music. I was planning on posting (or e-mailing) a fairly good, recent article from our local paper. It is entitled "Defining the Soul" and solicits opinions from clergy and lay persons on their concepts of the soul.

I have put some thought into this over the years, and for me, the best answer is in the form of a metaphor (what else?) That metaphor is music: the formally classical, chamber music, or flat-out jazz. In the first, a concept for a composition is translated to notations on paper. This is parceled out to the conductor and performers, who combine their talents to realize, for a brief time, something close to what the composer had in mind. While there are subtle differences in interpretation from one conductor and orchestra to the next, the result is largely pre-determined.

Chamber music still follows a script, but it is done more 'on the fly', with the performers taking cues from each other. Their individual, and joint, interpretations become a necessary part of the final result.

Jazz may be as scripted as chamber music, but there are times when, starting from a basic theme, the performers are generating the music, the beat, the harmony - and the excitement - all from their interaction with each other, and their skill with their instruments.

In all of these cases, I think of the music itself - the vibrations - hanging in the air for only as long as the musicians continue to play, as the equivalent of the soul. The sounds can be captured electronically of course, but once the music stops, it is dead. No further change or growth is possible. 

Our souls make our music too, all of our lives. It may be expressed in music, literature or the other arts, in conversation and in our interactions with others, and that too hangs in the air for only as long as we exist. It too can be captured in print, music, photos, memories - but again, once the 'performer' is dead, so it the music.

And I'll bet that you know people who fit each of these categories.

2. Love. The most mysterious concept in the universe. The biggest contradiction to my tight little agnosticism (well - I have expanded a bit into deism.) The 'dark matter' of life - that which is invisible, undetectable, except through it's effects, and which must exist to keep the equations balanced - unless we come up with new equations.


I suppose I should be embarrassed to blither on like this - uncensored and in public. Forgive me. But that is part of my soul.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George -
> We already stand accused by Wolfie (I think) of hi-jacking this thread, w/o really hi-jacking it. Well, I apologize for my part in it.


Hey, there is no need to apologize. It is very interesing for me to follow your thoughts... I think, if my head wouldn't be such a mess right now, I'd even join in, for this is a really interesting topic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Yes, I know that you mean. Without bbwsweethearth, our group isn't complete.
> 
> But in the meantime, yuo could sleep with earplugs and sunglasses, so you won't hear or see that monster.


Luckily, it's silent when I'm sleeping. It's only making noises when I'm sitting in front of my computer...
Besides, it's not only bbwsweetheart who is missing... 
Punkin is - at the moment - at best half a member of our little literary circle; the rest of her is lying in bed, feeling sick...
If you don't mind, George, I'd like to repeat that hug...
(((((((TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's left arms (((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's right arms)))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((((bodice-ripper gang)))))))))))))))))))))))

Hello everybody!!!

I'm hoping for a visit from a muse tomorrow so the story can continue! :bow: :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((bodice-ripper gang)))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Hello everybody!!!
> 
> I'm hoping for a visit from a muse tomorrow so the story can continue! :bow: :kiss2:



YAY!!!! :bounce: :bounce: Take your time bbwsweetheart, I'm sure it's gona be a very nice one for sure!

Giving you the famous co-athour hug
(((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Luckily, it's silent when I'm sleeping. It's only making noises when I'm sitting in front of my computer...
> Besides, it's not only bbwsweetheart who is missing...
> Punkin is - at the moment - at best half a member of our little literary circle; the rest of her is lying in bed, feeling sick...
> If you don't mind, George, I'd like to repeat that hug...
> (((((((TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's left arms (((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's right arms)))))))))))



Glad you can switch the monster off. And you're right, we need to continue Punkin's hug prescription to beat that nasty flu:

(((((((TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's left arms (((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))TW's, Mr. Ho Ho Tai's, George's, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai's, bbwsweetheart's, Kara's right arms)))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes Mr. Ho Ho Tai, and I think the way Bbwsweetheart and I are writing this story together, is like Jazz music, each continuing on each other's tune/theme. Though I must admit, I cannot match the beautiful poetic style of Bbwsweetheart. 

There is another category of music, and those are the sing and song writers. Artists that write and play their music. They often are the poetrists, the philosophers that observe think and make a composition that we hardly can describe with words. One of my favorites as some know is Bjork. Here is one of her song text, of really a wonderful song:

"Isobel"

in a forrest pitch-dark
glowed the tiniest spark
it burst into flame
like me
like me

my name isobel
married to myself
my love isobel
living by herself

in a heart full of dust
lives a creature called lust
it surprises and scares
like me
like me

my name isobel
married to myself
my love isobel
living by herself

when she does it she means to
moth delivers her message
unexplaind on your collar
crawling in silence
a simple excuse

nana na nana
nana na nana

in a tower of steel
nature forges a deal
to raise wonderful hell
like me
like me

my name isobel
married to myself
my love isobel
living by herself

when she does it she means to
moth delivers her message
unexplaind on your collar
crawling in silence
a simple excuse

nana na nana
nana na nana
nana na nana
nana na nana​



Ho Ho Tai said:


> George -
> I have put some thought into this over the years, and for me, the best answer is in the form of a metaphor (what else?) That metaphor is music: the formally classical, chamber music, or flat-out jazz. In the first, a concept for a composition is translated to notations on paper. This is parceled out to the conductor and performers, who combine their talents to realize, for a brief time, something close to what the composer had in mind. While there are subtle differences in interpretation from one conductor and orchestra to the next, the result is largely pre-determined.
> 
> Chamber music still follows a script, but it is done more 'on the fly', with the performers taking cues from each other. Their individual, and joint, interpretations become a necessary part of the final result.
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Though I must admit, I cannot match the beautiful poetic style of Bbwsweetheart.


 I've got to contradict you there!

As you may remember, I am collecting (and editing) the story on my computer (as a Word document). 
Reading the story, I can't tell apart who wrote which part... There is no break in the flow, or anything else that would give you a clue of what's of whom. 
You both are brilliant.
:bow:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I've got to contradict you there!
> 
> As you may remember, I am collecting (and editing) the story on my computer (as a Word document).
> Reading the story, I can't tell apart who wrote which part... There is no break in the flow, or anything else that would give you a clue of what's of whom.
> ...



Thank you TW, I'm very happy to hear that! I enjoy this cooperation a lot, and hope to improve my style!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Awww, thankyou George and TW for the group hugs. Knowing that you all care for my well-being brings a tear to my eye and a smile to my face. Also, thanks TW for adding my name to the hug machine.

As I was reading the interchange between TW, George and Ho Ho Tai, I thought that I never want the story to end. Why...because when it does, so does this thread and I've come to enjoy not only the story, but also the "intermission" conversations. Not only are the subjects mind expanding, but I see a blanket of friendship being carefully wrapped around all who are here. I don't know about the rest of you, but I cherish the time I have in here. 

O.k. enough of this emotional outburst (must be the late hour getting to me . I'm all better. I went to the Dr. on Thursday and got a prescription for an anti-nausea pill. One dose was all it took to send me on the road to recovery. I was back at work the next day and my appetite has returned. Perhaps it was all the hugs coming my way that actually did the trick.  Anyway, I'll be back to posting after I've gotten my rest.

Hugs!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you're doing better! :happy:



Punkin1024 said:


> Also, thanks TW for adding my name to the hug machine.


You're welcome!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Just popping in our thread to say goodnight! See you all tomorrow - I hope!

HUGS!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Night, Punkin!

Glad you're feeling better!

Night, TW. 

See you guys probably about the same time tomorrow. I have stuff to do and a party to attend!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Good night, girls! *yawn*

(((((bbwPunkinsweetheart1024)))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

The evil priest felt memories and emotions that he had banished long ago struggling to surface. He started to remember what it had been like when he had been a mortal called Thomas Monroe almost five centuries ago. He had been the only son of a rich nobleman and his wife, who spent most of their time at court, leaving their shy, lonely, and sensitive son in their vast country estate, too poor to have to worry about an attack by another noble, to be looked after by an indifferent tutor. The boy whiled away the hours riding the countryside and forest paths on his good-natured stallion, King. He remembered the smell of the fields toward the end of summer when the sun baked the bales of hay. He avoided riding too close to the fields because he felt awkward when the peasants harvesting the fields touched their hands to their forelocks when they noticed the young nobleman. He sensed a seething hostility beneath the outward show of deference. Out of the corner of his eyes, he caught angry looks out of eyes that were quickly turned down to the ground when he turned to face them face-to-face. A bright young man, he understood that they resented that he had been born into luxury, while they had the misfortune to have been born to peasants, born to live a life of hardship and misery. He also knew that the hatred they felt for him was not personal. This did not console him.

The floodgates had opened. The priest knew on one hand that he was looking back on his life because he had only a day to live and he was reflecting about what he had done with his time of Earth. However, he wondered how much of the vivid memories were due to the mysterious and, contrarily, ordinary powers of the beautiful Angelique, who reminded him so much of his Katharine.

His life of lonely independence changed when his beautiful and clever mother suddenly died of consumption. He found out when his father brought a new mousy bride, the polar opposite of his brilliant sparkling mother, to the country estate. The highhanded manner in which his father informed him of his mothers death angered him. Since he had not known his mother, he did not grieve deeply for her, but he did feel guilty about this.

He learned that his fathers spirit had broken after the death of his first wife. He realized that his father had built his world around his first wife. His father felt lost without her. His second wife did not measure up to his first wife, but she was the type of strong woman he needed to give him guidance. The boy soon realized that the mousy-looking bride his father had brought home was a force with whom to reckon. She was deeply religious, and under her influence, Thomas father became equally devout, almost fanatical in his faith. Thomas father, Sir Percy, stopped going to court functions. He built a huge church in the village over which he reigned supreme. He forced the peasants to attend services every morning and all day on Sunday. The peasants attended the mandatory services, but mainly for the food and rest the church provided. Thomas found that he could no longer roam freely. He, too, was required to attend all of the services. He would sit between his stepmother and his father in the front pew. When not in church, he was given Bible passages to study. He was miserable until he met Katharine.

Feeling rebellious one morning, Thomas snuck out of his room to go for a predawn ride before having to attend the daily boring and interminably long church service. His heart felt lighter when he rode King along familiar trails. King must have been feeling frisky because he hadnt been ridden in months. As they cantered past the row of peasants huts, he threw Thomas and then had the gall to gallop off. Thomas was unhurt, but horrified because the throw had torn his good tunic; he had gone riding in the clean clothes he planned to wear to church. With a rueful smile, he examined the rent in his clothes. He didnt notice the young woman, carrying water from the nearby stream, until she greeted him in a sweet soft voice. I can mend that for you. He turned and saw the most beautiful girl he had ever seen in his life. She was built like a curvy goddess with an enormous bosom struggling to escape from a tight bodice, huge hips that ballooned out, and legs worthy of a giantess. She had an honest round face, sunburned from hours spent in the sun, blonde hair streaked platinum by the sun, and cat-like green eyes surrounded by thick sooty lashes. Thomas felt as if he had been struck by lightning. He lost the power of speech. Are you ok? I saw you fall from your horse.

Im unhurt, he said finally.

Would you like me to mend your tunic? she repeated.

Yes, I need to wear it to church,he replied.

Why dont you give it to me, she asked. Feeling somewhat embarrassed, he took off his tunic. She put down her bucket of water to take the tunic. Oh thats not bad at all. I can stitch this up in no time, she said after examining it. She smiled reassuringly when she saw Thomas looking at the emerging sun. I promise youll be wearing his tunic in church.

Id like to watch you mend it, he said.

Ill bring my needle and thread out, she said. She carefully placed the tunic on the pile of wood outside the hut before going inside to fetch her sewing kit. Thomas watched her impressive rump as she moved with slow and stately grace. He paced until she returned with the sewing kit held up triumphantly in one hand. Here it is, she said with a smile that dazzled him. He sat and watched as she seated herself on a stump that substituted well for a chair and carefully patched his tunic. See. All done, she said. He put the tunic back on with unusually clumsy hands.

I dont know how to thank you, he said.

Its what Id do for anyone, she replied. His heart sank a little when she said this. He wanted her to have done this favor for him because she cared for him. Her good nature and kindness shone out of her mysterious cat eyes. He couldnt feel selfish about wanting her affection. After all, she was a stranger. He wondered why he hadnt noticed her before. 

The priest was astonished by these recollections. He couldnt believe that he hadnt thought of Katharine in centuries, but, then, he suddenly knew that she appeared in his dreams. He knew that the knowledge of these dreams vanished when he awoke. He was shaken by this epiphany. A rush of images and memories swept through his mind.

He remembered that he had looked for Katharine after that initial meeting. They had become best friends. The lonely young man had found someone with whom he could share his heart. He recalled craning his neck to find her in the back of the church every day. He remembered the sense of peace he felt when he spotted his beloved Katharine. His stepmother and father noticed, but didnt know why he kept looking toward the back of the church. He remembered sneaking out of the keep to go for little walks in the woods with Katharine. He remembered picking berries with her and playing with her by trying to throw berries into her open mouth. He remembered when he first kissed her.

He couldnt believe how warm and soft and substantial she felt when he took her in his arms. He could taste the mint in her breath when he kissed her lips softly. He groaned when she started rubbing his back in circular motions. He remembered lying down beside her and spending lazy hours exploring each others bodies. He loved napping with her belly as his pillow. She would gently massage his scalp with her fingers and he would get a pleasant tingly feeling all over. He remembered the first time they made love in an open meadow on a warm summer day. It had been very natural and easy. They felt comfortable together. Making love was an extension of showing their love. He had luxuriated in her soft flesh. He shuddered when they lay naked in each others arms. He rubbed and massaged her huge soft arms, he kissed her massive neck, kneaded her soft belly, and gently rubbed her buttocks and inner thighs. She grabbed him to hold him so close that he could feel her breasts and stomach squashed against him. She rubbed his neck and back and butt. Both hummed in excitement and pleasure. He couldnt believe the exquisite pleasure he felt when she opened her thighs and let him in. He remembered the soft looks they gave each other after they had finished their gentle lovemaking. He felt like he had given her his very soul. He couldnt believe the anger, shock, and humiliation he felt when he looked up to see his stepmother and father regarding him and Katharine. Thomas and Katharine had been so caught up in each other that they hadnt heard Thomas parents approaching. Katharine blushed and tried in vain to cover her huge body with her hands. Thomas gallantly covered her with clothes before attending to his own need for modesty.

So youre sowing your wild oats. This is why we dont see much of you, said his father without much emotion in his voice. Shes a beautiful wench. Well have to marry her off to Wolfson if you get her pregnant.

I love her, father, said Thomas. I intend to marry her. He felt impotent and undignified after having been caught in a compromising position.

Shes a peasant. She can be your mistress. She can never be your wife, said his stepmother.

Hes young. Hell get over it, said his father.

Ill love her forever, said Thomas feeling silly about making such a dramatic statement. He felt he should be clever, but felt he was exhibiting the behavior and thoughts of a bumbling young man.

Leave him be,  said his stepmother to his father. Hell get over her soon enough.

I wont! declared Thomas feeling like a young child having a tantrum. His parents just looked at him through their cold dispassionate eyes and resumed their walk.

The priest pressed shaking hands against his head to stop the pounding headache. He remembered it all. He remembered his beloved Katharine in labor, holding his hand, lying on a straw pallet in the rude hut in which she and her family lived. He couldnt believe the pain that brought sweat and yells from his beloveds mouth. He remembered observing chickens pecking the dirt floor of the hut. He remembered the pain in his hand when she gripped it convulsively when a labor pain occurred. He remembered Katharine whispering, I love you, right before the light faded from her eyes. The baby died too. He remembered feeling numb.

He felt numb for months. He went about the motions of living, but his spirit had been mauled by the death of the one person in the world who had opened his heart. He didnt wash, he didnt shave; he was like the living dead. When he started feeling again, he was filled with anger. He was infuriated that Katharine had died and left him to live a life of pain. He wouldnt have known how empty his life had been until she had made it happy. Her loss made life intolerable. He became bitter. He started thinking evil ugly thoughts. His mind filled with thoughts of snakes and spiders and torture and killing and misery. He wanted to project his pain to the rest of humanity. He spent all his waking hours thinking evil thoughts. 

On the anniversary of Katharines death, he felt compelled to travel to the sea. Answering a compulsion, he hurled himself from the high cliff into the churning waters below. After the initial shock of the fall and the coldness of the water, he sank into the depths. He kept thinking his bitter thoughts as he fell deeper and deeper in the dark cold arms of the sea. 

The priest gasped at the memory of his death. He filled a goblet with some of the rum and gulped it down. Some of the rum dribbled down his chin. He looked across the table and saw Angeliques soft sympathetic eyes regarding him. She reached out her hand to him. He resolutely turned his gaze inward again.

He remembered seeing a huge and strange disc-like shape, a shadow in the dark waters moving toward him. It was too symmetrical for a whale. Maybe his horrid life would be ended by a mystical sea monster. He idly wondered why he wasnt drowning. He wondered if he was dead. He noted, as the vessel drew closer, that the outside had some glowing lines that seemed to resemble a horse. From what looked like a window, he could see red watery eyes looking at him. He could hear a voice in his head,You can be the hand of the dark gods. You can be the instrument of doom for mankind. Live and spread your pain throughout the world. You can have power beyond your imagination.

Yes, answered Thomas as a cruel smile crept across his face.

So be it, whispered the voice in his head.

The priest grabbed Angeliques hand. What have I done? he said. What have I done? he shrieked.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW!!!! Bbwsweetheart, that is incredible good!!!!!! I love this addition, really very good! :bounce: :bounce: 

You have a beautiful poetic writing style! Even at such a late time of the day. Stroves like this one made me smell the hay:

"He remembered the smell of the fields toward the end of summer when the sun baked the bales of hay"

And also how Katherine caressed his scalp, mmmmmmmm, love that one.

I'll have to think carefully about a follow up. This one was wonderfull!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The evil priest felt memories and emotions that he had banished long ago struggling to surface. He started to remember what it had been like when he had been a mortal called Thomas Monroe almost five centuries ago. . . .
> 
> The priest grabbed Angeliques hand. What have I done? he said. What have I done? he shrieked.



BBWSweetheart -

"How . . .how . . . how - " My mouth opens and closes, repeatedly, like a fish, dying in the bottom of a boat. I . . . I can't get the words to come forth. I can't get them out!

Gulp!

Where on earth, or in the stars, or under the seas did you EVER acquire such an imagination - and the ability, the articulation to bring it to us, scene by scene, with that pecular vividness which happens only when the product of one imagination is conveyed to another, who then brings it to life?

I feel like King Shahryar, listening night after night to the never-ending tales of Scheherazade; his initial intent to kill her in the morning long forgotten, nothing left in his head but dancing images of her kaleidoscopic imagination, and her beautiful voice, proceeding as if out of a dream.

In my imagination, I can almost hear YOUR voice, soothing and as sweet as your name.

Please - continue your tale, on . . . and on . . . and on . . . 

If you stop, I'm afraid that I'll fall . . .


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 10, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> BBWSweetheart -
> I feel like King Shahryar, listening night after night to the never-ending tales of Scheherazade; his initial intent to kill her in the morning long forgotten, nothing left in his head but dancing images of her kaleidoscopic imagination, and her beautiful voice, proceeding as if out of a dream.
> 
> Please - continue your tale, on . . . and on . . . and on . . .



Have some patience Mr. euhm.. King Ho Ho Tai. She will continue after my intermezzo, have some patience.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Have some patience Mr. euhm.. King Ho Ho Tai. She will continue after my intermezzo, have some patience.









*I WANT MY STORY, AND I WANT IT NOW!!!​*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2006)

Er - sorry, guys. Don't know what got into me there!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 10, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> *I WANT MY STORY, AND I WANT IT NOW!!!​*


 

Sorry King Ho Ho Tai...  first your get some scribles from my hand...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Calm down, boys, everything will be fine. 
I'm sure George will be able to write an all-worthy follow-up. Just give him the time he needs.

Bbwsweetheart, that was a really great installment!
I can understand that the other guys got literally swept off their shoes/sox, losing their politeness and patience...

Calm down, boys! Take a cold shower, or do anything else to pull yourself back together...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> \u201cYes,\u201d ansered Thomas as a cruel smile crept across his face.
> 
> \u201cSo be it,\u201d whispered the voice in his head.
> 
> The priest grabbed Angelique\u2019s hand. \u201cWhat have I done?\u201d he said. \u201cWhat have I done?\u201d he shrieked.



Angelique looks at his red crying eyes, his whole body is shaking. To
her surprise his hand feels warm, she cannot sense any evil in this
man anymore. "I talked about love, but taught them fear" he sobs. Only
a soft high voice escapes from his swollen throat. "I taught them fear
for your loving aunt, who ended up burned, fear for the mother of your
aunt, and fear for the mother of the mother of your aunt. They were
all killed by flames, like witches. I taught them fear for the strange
man, who's race differers from theirs, fear between lovers, fear for
love and their own desires for intimacy." He looks up at Angelique,
his face looking centuries older then a few minutes ago. His hair had
dropped from his skull, his once straight body had shrunken into that
of a very old man. She feels the once soft skin of his hand, harden.
"The dark cloud in my mind couldn't stand happiness, Katharine. I
hated the sound laughter, I couldn't stand a smile on someone's face.
The sight of people hugging, or kissing disgusted me. I loved the
raging of hate, that resulted from the fears I taught them. How they
killed each other, the evil in their eyes, trying to kill the evil
that didn't exist. Men suppressing their wives, because I taught them
so, I couldn't stand the love between them." Suddenly the old priest
wraps his arms around Angelique, for as far as his arms can reach. He
rests his old head on the warm silky skin of her beautiful
shoulder. "And now you have returned my beautiful Katharine. Now my
last minutes have arrived, you are back." Angelique feels his whole body
trembling, as if he just stepped out of an icy ocean. "At the moment
I baptized you, I could feel a fire burning under the dark cloud in my
soul. I knew you returned to bring me home. I'm not worth to be back
in your arms, for I have created so much hate. But I've always loved
you."
Angelique caresses his scalp, like Katherine once did, compensating a
little for the love he missed, which froze his hearth. She feels his
powers weaken, even his skull is shrinking on her shoulder. Softly he
mumbles, but she cam hardly hear it. Carefully she lays him on the
ground, and sits next to him. His eyes are closed, and his breathing
becomes weaker and weaker. He mumbles something, while still holding her
hand. She holds her ear close to his mouth... "B
... Be... Beware... of". He takes a deep breath. "Jenkkkkkk..". Here he
stops, breathing becomes weaker and weaker till it stops.

The black soldiers gather around of what remained of the priest, they
had been listening to the priests story, but no one said a word. The not
Jenkins push them aside and walk to the remainders of the
priest. Angelique looks in horror at the dead priest body, quickly
falling apart. Jenkins grabs her arm and
pulls her roughly up to her feet, tears jump from her eyes from the
fierce pain, as Jenkins almost rips her arm of. He's stronger then
ever. She bites her lips, trying to hide her tears, as the not
Jenkins takes her to a prison cell, one floor down. "Jenkins, don't
you love me anymore?" Angelique yells at the not Jenkins. "Shut up!!"
He shouts in a strange low voice. "You burned me three times, you're not
going to burn me out again!". "But..". "Shut up!!! First I need to
find a new home, before I will kill you!" 
His hard hands hurt like hell, but the not Jenkins is not even
looking at her. She feels the true Jenkins is still hidden in this body,
but covered under the cloud that just left the priest. 

The not Jenkins leaves her locked up in the dark basement of this
strange ship. She listens to the sound of his feet, walking rapidly up
the stairs with a rhythm of some industrial machine. She hears him
giving orders to the strange black soldiers, as the ships sets
sail. The bench she is sitting on is slippery, grown over with
shelves, and seaweed. The air is filled with a strong smell of rotten
fish and rum, but there are no racks with rum on this floor. Carefully
she grabs the compass from her dress, and opens it. In the dim light,
she can see the arrow pointing in the direction they are heading.
Suddenly she feels a hand on her shoulder, a soft wet hand. Quickly
she hides her compass and looks up at weird creature standing next to
her, Dressed in a brown leather suit, like the soldiers, with the same
leather mask, but this one was new, she hadn't seen the brown soldier
before. "Sshhhhhh, thou shall not fear Angelique. We, the soldiers of
this ship, cannot do you any harm. Only the captain can, but if you
die, he will not be able to find his new home. It is your hearth that
gives direction to this ship." Suddenly he lays a giant plate with a big
steak, potatoes, vegetables in front of her. "Hear me dear, have this, you will need
the energy.". As the smell of the steak reaches her nose, conquering
the nasty smell of rotten fish, Angelique suddenly notices how hungry
she is, and how her tummy is rumbling like a thunderstorm."Who are
you? Why are you here? You once were human, right?". The soldier takes
a step back. "Sshh, the captain doesn't know me anymore, I've been
hiding myself for more then 600 hundred years in this basement. He
shall not now I'm sick of his games. I'm here to help you beat
him.". "But how did you get me this meal?". He shakes his head. "We
just passed a harbor, but let me tell you who we are."
"Your pries, and other men that gave home to the god of Fear, had
friends that helped them in their evil game. As a reward, they get a
infinite life, as servant of the God of fear." Angelique shakes her
head, "how can you support such an evil God?". "Fear my dear! A strong
fear of death.that is our sole motivation. You are still young and
beautiful, but once your body fades away, you will start realizing how
short your life really is. That mysterious scary dark hole called death, is
what we all fear. The God of fear gave us an escape, but his price is
high. I am sick of this evil game,.and this rotten life. For 600
years, I've been waiting for you, the chosen one, who will release
this planet from his Curse, and make me die in peace."
With that, the soldier opens a bottle of rum, and empties it in one
motion. Angelique, enjoys the rich flavor of the steak, a little
drop of the butter rolls down over her soft shapely arm, as she takes
another bite. "What man were you in life?". The soldier looks, down,
"I was a lawyer..." Angelique notices how he peeks at her lovely
hearth shaped belly that rests on lap, and sinks a little between her
wonderful wide soft thighs.

Clive and Hill are gathered in the Kitchen with Tessie and
Hattie. Hattie has prepared a large cake for Clive's birthday, but
none of them is really in the mood for a party. They lost track of the
strange black ship, but they must find Max, before that evil priest
will. Clive head though, is still hidden in a pink cloud, he is deeply
in love Tessie, and reality doesn't really seem to reach his
conscious. He's playing with Tessie's long red hear, while she's licking
the remainders of the cake from his fingers. He cannot help himself
from admiring her large soft shapely upper arms, the soft creamy rolls
of her tummy. Only Hattie and Hill are studying a map, where they
search for a shortcut to the north of Africa. Max was visiting the
home town of Precious, where they secretly build a new pirate
according to some old drawings, Precious mother had received from her
mother. It should become the fastest ship of the ocean. 
"Do you think our turtle doves will come back to earth?" Hill asks
Hattie. Hattie shakes her head, "I don't know on which planet they
reside, but I'm afraid we lost all contact. Let them be, they cannot
think anyway at the moment." Hill and Hattie have been studying the
map for hours, hoping to find some river that crosses Africa, so they
don't need to sail around the continent. Hill sees all the lines of
the rivers dancing before his eyes, his eyes are tired and he feels a
bouncing headache coming up. It is like he sees the yellow lines of
the strange flag as rivers in this map. Suddenly he notices that a
number of rivers end in a fold of the map, like some piece of the map
is missing. He turns the map around, and indeed, it seems the map is
repaired! "Doesn't Clive have another map in his room?". Hattie asks,
Hill shakes his head, "No but he does have a book he got from
Precious, maybe it has some maps!". "MMMMMMmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm" Load
happy moans escape from Clive's and Tessie's mouths. Clive and Tessie
are laying on the floor, Clive is hidden under Tessie's magnificent
beautiful body, his hands squeezing and massaging her soft round
booty. Hill and Hattie shake their heads, as they leave the kitchen
and head for Clive's room.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Er... Er... someone got some words for me?
:blink:
Incredible! I just blinked once with my eyes, and then...
:huh:
You have been in some kind of writing rage, right, George?

If anyone should claim this being less good than bbwsweetheart's, I'll kick them personally... *resolute look*

George, I knew you wouldn't disappoint us! Great!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 10, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Angelique looks at his red crying eyes, his whole body is shaking. To
> her surprise his hand feels warm, she cannot sense any evil in this
> man anymore. . . .
> 
> "MMMMMMmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm" Loud happy moans escape from Clive's and Tessie's mouths. Clive and Tessie are laying on the floor, Clive is hidden under Tessie's magnificent beautiful body, his hands squeezing and massaging her soft round booty. Hill and Hattie shake their heads, as they leave the kitchen and head for Clive's room.



George - You and BBWSweetheart seem to be climbing . . .climbing . . .climbing . . . a sheer rock wall. You take turns, climbing, belaying, climbing over each other, if no other purchase is available. I fear that the two of you will climb right out of our sight. You climb through a layer of cloud. How high does this rock face go? What is at the top? Is there a top?

As you climb, are you making up this story, or - wait. Your ear is pressed to the rock. Is that cliff a permeable boundary between dimensions? Is this story REALLY HAPPENING somewhere, and you and BBWSWH are _reporting_ it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> As you climb, are you making up this story, or - wait. Your ear is pressed to the rock. Is that cliff a permeable boundary between dimensions? Is this story REALLY HAPPENING somewhere, and you and BBWSWH are _reporting_ it???


This question has crossed - in a different form - my mind, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Am I ever glad that I came to the Lounge tonight! BBWSweetheart and George - you two keep amazing us with such wonderful additions to the story! It is hard to come back down to earth after reading your stories! I just want to stay on the ships to see what happens next! Can you hear me clapping? I feel a group hug coming on!!!!

((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

and a special one for you two!

(((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))

((((((((((((((((((BBWSweetheart)))))))))))))))


:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Good morning friends! Well, gotta go to work!  Hope to see ya'll tonight!

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Good evening, Punkin. Hope you have an easy day at work.

CU


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If anyone should claim this being less good than bbwsweetheart's, I'll kick them personally... *resolute look*



Thank you TW, but I'm afraid you'll have to kick me, I'm the only one who said so.

I love the writing stile of Bbwsweetheart very much. Must admit, I like bbwsweetheart herself also, maybe I look a little through pink glasses.. :blush:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 11, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George - You and BBWSweetheart seem to be climbing . . .climbing . . .climbing . . . a sheer rock wall. You take turns, climbing, belaying, climbing over each other, if no other purchase is available. I fear that the two of you will climb right out of our sight. You climb through a layer of cloud. How high does this rock face go? What is at the top? Is there a top?
> 
> As you climb, are you making up this story, or - wait. Your ear is pressed to the rock. Is that cliff a permeable boundary between dimensions? Is this story REALLY HAPPENING somewhere, and you and BBWSWH are _reporting_ it???



There is a little magic in here Mr. Ho Ho, a little like the drawings of Escher. Because to reach higher, I stand on Bbwsweetheart's shoulders, but at the same time, she's sitting on my shoulder. So she reacher higher, she lifts me up, which makes me lift her, while she again lifts me, while I kiss... euhm ...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 11, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh my goodness! Am I ever glad that I came to the Lounge tonight! BBWSweetheart and George - you two keep amazing us with such wonderful additions to the story! It is hard to come back down to earth after reading your stories! I just want to stay on the ships to see what happens next! Can you hear me clapping? I feel a group hug coming on!!!!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))),
Thank you!!! Yes I could hear you over here! Glad you're recovering, the flue seems to have reached this side of the ocean to, my head is a little full also. I really need a group hug to!

((((((((( George's left arm (((((((((((( Kara, Punkin, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, TW, Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))) George's right arm )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thank you TW, but I'm afraid you'll have to kick me, I'm the only one who said so.
> 
> I love the writing stile of Bbwsweetheart very much. Must admit, I like bbwsweetheart herself also, maybe I look a little through pink glasses.. :blush:


Hey, pink is a beautiful colour...
Well, I had actually kicked you, though not in person. You're the only person who is allowed to say something like this without having to fear severe injuries.  
(Just kidding, folks, I won't hurt any of you. But you would have to stand to be cursed at...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> There is a little magic in here Mr. Ho Ho, a little like the drawings of Escher. Because to reach higher, I stand on Bbwsweetheart's shoulders, but at the same time, she's sitting on my shoulder. So she reacher higher, she lifts me up, which makes me lift her, while she again lifts me, while I kiss... euhm ...



Sounds good to me!! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :batting: :batting: :batting: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))),
> Thank you!!! Yes I could hear you over here! Glad you're recovering, the flue seems to have reached this side of the ocean to, my head is a little full also. I really need a group hug to!
> 
> ((((((((( George's left arm (((((((((((( Kara, Punkin, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, TW, Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))) George's right arm )))))))))))))))))



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, pink is a beautiful colour...
> Well, I had actually kicked you, though not in person. You're the only person who is allowed to say something like this without having to fear severe injuries.
> (Just kidding, folks, I won't hurt any of you. But you would have to stand to be cursed at...)



You're too nice to curse, TW! :bow: :kiss2: How good are you at cursing??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Good morning friends! Well, gotta go to work!  Hope to see ya'll tonight!
> 
> Hugs,
> Punkin



Where are you, Punkin? *Looks around. Does not see Punkin. Is sad.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You're too nice to curse, TW! :bow: :kiss2: How good are you at cursing??


Thanx. :bow:
Well, I wouldn't recommend you trying to experience it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Punkin, checking in! Had to work at little later than usual tonight! I said I didn't like Mondays and I meant it! (stomps foot). Okay, my little tirade is over. Sorry I missed BBWSweetheart.  TW, as long as you curse in your native tongue - I won't be upset, because I won't understand a single word.  

George - oh no! Please don't get sick. The flu is not fun - I'm speaking from experience. I'm only now enjoying eating "real" food again. 

((((Punkin's left arm((((((((George)))))))Punkin's right arm))))

Sending healing thoughts your way. :kiss2: 


AND....(((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe I should try to get some light into the cursing thing...

I meant cursing in the sense of "telling someone off"...

I'd say the swearing direction of cursing wouldn't make much sense in this case... and putting a spell on someone because of this seems a little exaggerated to me...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2006)

TW, just an FYI (and a total thread hijack - sorry!) -

"Cursing at" someone is synonymous with swearing at someone in American English.  Sometimes the preposition makes all the difference. 

"Cursing" itself is almost never used in the sense of telling someone off without implying swearing. It's quite an uncommon usage. When it is used this way, you won't see it with the preposition "at." You can say "Future generations will curse us if we don't stop damaging the environment," but if you said "Future generations will curse _at_ us if we don't stop damaging the environment," you would imply that those generations will be using swear words. 

Of course curse can also be used to mean "cast an evil spell upon," but one still wouldn't use the preposition "at" with this meaning. You curse someone, you don't curse _at_ someone in this particular sense.

I know when I was in Spain speaking Spanish, I often said things in ways that made what I said even MORE interesting than what you said. My friend Sarah - oy. She ordered (slang for male genitalia) instead of chicken at a quite fancy restaurant. The waiter, all dressed up and formal and polite, was trying SO hard not to laugh.

I always like it when people point out errors in my Spanish that I don't realize are errors, because that's how I learn. Hope you feel the same way. If not, my apologies in advance. I'm an English Literature major and official Grammar Geek, so I'm dorkier than most. 

Ahem. Okay, getting back on topic:
BBWSweetheart and GeorgeNL - I spent several hours a couple of weeks ago reading this entire thread - and now I can't stay away. What a wonderful, wonderful story you two have going here. Great job! Can't wait to read the next installment!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Why, thank you. 
I hang around here quite a lot, in order to learn more english, but a dictionary isn't always the best, but sometimes the only possibility to learn more of a language. And this board, combined with an online dictionary, is a way to learn that suits me.
But as my English teacher always said, listening to a native speaker is the best way to learn a language. And if this native speaker happens to be a teacher, the better for you. 
And this little difference is something my dictionary couldn't tell me. But - what a luck - there are "dorks" () like you to help one out. :bow:

And there is another lesson, I've learned through this... Never use a dictionary when you're tired...:doh:

[/hijack]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2006)

I completely agree, TW. Dictionaries can be really worthless when trying to "translate" from language to language. Some things just don't translate! 

I bow to your command of the English language, though. Seriously - if I spoke Spanish as well as you spoke English, well - that'd be pretty amazing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanx. :bow:

I owe a lot of it to said English teacher... 
Though he once said to my parents as they showed up on parent's evening: "What do _you_ want here? Your son speaks English better than I do!"
One reason for this might be that if often find myself thinking - or even dreaming - in English...

C'est la vie...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

Good Evening gang! Sorry I didn't understand what you meant by cursing, TW. Thanks for enlightening me. Thanks BigBeautifulMe for taking time to explain translation differences. TW, you do "speak" English very well - sometimes I even forget that you are in Germany!  

Well, I'm off to bed since no one is around!

Hugs to all,

Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Good mornevening, gang! Seems like I fell out of bed a little late (6:15 AM) to meet Punkin. Have a good night, Punkin, and sweet dreams.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 13, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> TW, just an FYI (and a total thread hijack - sorry!) -
> 
> "Cursing at" someone is synonymous with swearing at someone in American English.  Sometimes the preposition makes all the difference.
> 
> ...



Thank you BigBeautifulMe, I'm happy you like it. Where the story is heading, even we don't know. Writing together is surely fun to do.

However, I must warn you, here you are amongst a group hug-aholics, so before you know, you'll be included in a group hug.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Sounds good to me!! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:



:wubu: George :kiss2: :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart
:blush: :blush: :blush: 

*Innocent look*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 13, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> George - oh no! Please don't get sick. The flu is not fun - I'm speaking from experience. I'm only now enjoying eating "real" food again.
> 
> ((((Punkin's left arm((((((((George)))))))Punkin's right arm))))
> 
> Sending healing thoughts your way. :kiss2:



((((((((((((George's left arm ((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))) George's right arm)))))))))))))))))

Thank you! It helped a lot, cause I feel much much better then a few days ago. Eventhough we had a lot a rain over here, and stormy weather, I've recovered. Hope you've recoverd to.

I think we all need a group hug, to beat the flu.

(((((((((((((George's left arm (((((((((
Punkin, TW, Kara, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, BigBeautifulMe, Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))) George's right arm )))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay for hugs!

Thanks, George.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow! The hug list is getting bigger and bigger!  We may have to go to using initials or just say group hug! So....

((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

George - glad you're much better! Please send the rain my way - we are in a serious drought in my part of Texas. We've had temperatures way above normal too! Sure doesn't seem like December here.  

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

*tries to shove the clouds to TX*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh Thankyou TW. I'd really appreciate some clouds with a lot of snow. I love snow, but we don't much of it here, especially in December. Our snow and ice usually comes along around late February or early March.

(((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope you don't mind clouds with rain... Snow I would have tried to share, though...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> :wubu: George :kiss2: :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart
> :blush: :blush: :blush:
> 
> *Innocent look*



:happy: :bounce: :bounce: :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ahem. Okay, getting back on topic:
> BBWSweetheart and GeorgeNL - I spent several hours a couple of weeks ago reading this entire thread - and now I can't stay away. What a wonderful, wonderful story you two have going here. Great job! Can't wait to read the next installment!



((((((((BigBeautifulMe))))))))))


Thank you!!! :happy: We're having a lot of fun cowriting, and it's fun that this novel writing has initiated some friendships and spontaneous hugs!

The next installment has been delayed because I am sooo tired. (Sorry guys  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't forget The Group Hug!!!


(((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))

Note to TW: PLEASE be very careful not to push snow in the direction of CT.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, actually, all I have to offer is rain.





*sings*
I'm soaking in the rain...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

What a glorious feeling to be soaking in the rain. No, it's not! I take it back. *Got carried away with the song parody*

TW - you look too adorable as a smilie holding a bright red umbrella.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

ROFL! 
...Just soaking and drowning in the raiiin! *gargle*

Thanx! I actually got an umbrella in a similar colour in my car...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Is red your favorite color? Just curious..

Just to keep on topic - do you think TLWS can see colors? 

Ahh. I'm keeping my mistake for posterity. When I'm tired I tend to confuse the threads! Lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Is red your favorite color? Just curious..


One of them...



bbwsweetheart said:


> Just to keep on topic - do you think TLWS can see colors?


I don't think they're colour-blind...



bbwsweetheart said:


> Ahh. I'm keeping my mistake for posterity. When I'm tired I tend to confuse the threads! Lol.


Happens to me too, every now and then...

I'll be back in bed, so you can get some sleep, too...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, actually, all I have to offer is rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. I couldn't resist the song parody either. (See lyrics below.)

Wolfie, if all you had to offer was the rain, it would still be enough. But what about the smiles, the wise and witty comments, the appreciation for our writers, the hugs, the friendship? (About 'Wolfie' - ever since I saw 'Amadeus', I thought it was so darn cute whenever Constanza called Mo 'Wolfie'.)


Artist: Perry Como Lyrics
Song: Let a Smile Be Your Umbrella (on a rainy day )

Just let a smile be your umbrella,
On a rainy, rainy day . . .
And if your sweetie cries, just tell her,
That a smile will always pay . . .

Whenever skies are gray,
Dont you worry or fret,
A smile will bring the sunshine,
And youll never get wet!

Just let a smile be your umbrella,
On a rainy, rainy day . . .
And if your sweetie cries, just tell her,
That a smile will always pay . . .

Whenever skies are gray,
Dont worry or fret,
A smile will bring the sunshine,
And youll never get wet!

Just let a smile be your umbrella,
On a rainy, rainy day . . .
On a rainy, rainy day . . .
On a rainy, rainy day .


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Wolfie, if all you had to offer was the rain, it would still be enough. But what about the smiles, the wise and witty comments, the appreciation for our writers, the hugs, the friendship? (About 'Wolfie' - ever since I saw 'Amadeus', I thought it was so darn cute whenever Constanza called Mo 'Wolfie'.)


Why, thank you... :blush:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why, thank you... :blush:



You're quite welcome - and I promise not to put any more monsters under your bed!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2006)

BBWSweetheart - It's okay to get the threads confused. I think it's fun!  I believe that this thread has not only a great story going for it, but also serves as a meeting place for friends. That is why I'll drop a quick post in here to let my friends know I've been here and missed them. 

TW - I can't get enough of your cute smilies!  Please try really, really hard to send rain to Texas!

Ho Ho Tai - loved the song! Though, my favorite rain song is "Singing in the Rain". 

Time for another group hug!  

(((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Hugs and Kisses, 

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 15, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> BBWSweetheart - It's okay to get the threads confused. I think it's fun!  I believe that this thread has not only a great story going for it, but also serves as a meeting place for friends. That is why I'll drop a quick post in here to let my friends know I've been here and missed them.
> 
> TW - I can't get enough of your cute smilies!  Please try really, really hard to send rain to Texas!
> 
> ...



Hi Punkin, and All -

Still at the condo. Getting ready to shut down, pack up, head back to the T.C. Gotta get home in time to collect Mrs Ho Ho at the airport. So I'll be off-line for a bit, until we pull things back together.

Punkin - your plea for rain reminds me of an old (very old - older than 90% of those folks who post here) song by the Kingston Trio. It was making the rounds when I was in college. Pertinent then, and just as pertinent today, in an impertinent Kingston Trio way. Let's all hope that the day comes when these words are just a curious footnote.

Maybe if we ((((all of us together((((world))))all of us together))))))

Well, here's the song.

They're Rioting in Africa (The Merry Minuet)

Intro:
There are days in my life when everything is dreary
I grow pessimistic, sad and world weary.
But when I'm tearful and fearfully upset
I always sing this merry little minuet:

They're rioting in Africa
They're starving in Spain
There's hurricanes in Florida
And Texas needs rain.

The whole world is festering
With unhappy souls
The French hate the Germans,
The Germans hate the Poles

Italians hate Yugoslavs
South Africans hate the Dutch
And I don't like anybody very much

But we can be grateful
And thankful and proud
That man's been endowed
With a mushroom shaped cloud

And we know for certain
That some happy day
Someone will set the spark off
And we will all be blown away

They're rioting in Africa
There's strife in Iran
What nature doesn't do to us
Will be done by our fellow man.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
. . . this was done by the Kingston Trio back in the 60's.
Sad to say, much of it is still true today


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . this was done by the Kingston Trio back in the 60's.
> Sad to say, much of it is still true today


This is a quite disturbing fact... 
I often discovered that something someone said or wrote many years ago, is still up to date today...

As much as we feel the world around us changing, there is stagnation nontheless. The only thing that has really changed across the eons, is the media. I'm quite sure that, let's say, 75 years ago, there were nearly as many and as big bush fires in, well, let's say... California. The difference is, that today, you'll see it live on TV, as the TV team tries to escape the fire; 75 years ago, it was only a small, dry note on page three of the newspaper.

OK, back to our subject... kind of...

((((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!
Didn't get home until after 10:00 p.m. tonight. (yawn) Hubby and I met at Wal-Mart to buy some groceries and put gas in our cars. Hubby had been to his company's Christmas party - I, of course, was at work. BBWSweetheart - I bought a couple more bags of the Hersey's Cherry Cordial Kisses (and a Lindt Extra Dark bar, Hersey's Dark Chocolate with cranberries and almonds, and Lindt Dark Chocolate Truffles). :eat2: So, here I am at 12:15 still posting in The Lounge. Sigh! Anyway, I'm off to bed. Tomorrow's Saturday - yay! I'll sleep in, then wake up to pancakes and bacon - yum! Then we'll probably watch a few cartoons (I'm still a kid at heart) and finish decorating our Christmas tree. I'll pop in here for a while tomorrow. Perhaps BBWSweetheart and George will gift us with their continuing saga of Angelique in "Love's Savage Cupcake".  

((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Sorry. I couldn't resist the song parody either. (See lyrics below.)
> A smile will bring the sunshine,
> And youll never get wet!
> Just let a smile be your umbrella,
> On a rainy, rainy day . . .



I guess this author knows the secret of the circle of smiles. The smile of a good friend that makes you smile, your smile making your friend smile, making you smile again.... We have it here in our group to:

=> Bbwsweetheart  => George :blush: :wubu: => Punkin  => Timberwolf  => 

<= BigBeautifulMe <= :wubu: :blush: Mr. Ho Ho Tai <=  Mrs. Ho Ho Tai <=  Kara <=

As the circle continues, they lift you up and soon 
you're with your head above the gray clouds, feeling the rays 
of sunlight warming your cheeks. (Or is it bbwsweetheart making me blush?..)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> This is a quite disturbing fact...
> I often discovered that something someone said or wrote many years ago, is still up to date today...
> 
> As much as we feel the world around us changing, there is stagnation nontheless. The only thing that has really changed across the eons, is the media. I'm quite sure that, let's say, 75 years ago, there were nearly as many and as big bush fires in, well, let's say... California. The difference is, that today, you'll see it live on TV, as the TV team tries to escape the fire; 75 years ago, it was only a small, dry note on page three of the newspaper.
> ...



I fully agree TW! With modern media, bad news (good news doesn't sell) from all over the world bursts into our living room giving us the impression the whole world is on fire. But being an incurable optimist, I've also read an article about the fraction of people living in war, and being surpressed. And believe it or not, but over centuries that is a steady decline (with some wobles). But the long therm trend is down! Yes, with Africe included. Do people learn? Or is it communication and traveling that bring people together? I dunno. 
But the internet and Conrad brought us together here, and I'm an optimist, the larger and more intense our communication networks become, the more we learn about other, the harder it will be to hate. Will the world one day be a globe of friends? Maybe that's too optimistic, but it is getting better!

((((((((((((((((( George's left arm (((((((((((((( bbw bodice-ripper gang ))))))))))))))))) George's right arm )))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> George :kiss2: :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart :blush:
> :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :happy:



**Looks around, no one watching?**  

((((( George's happy left arm (((( George :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart )))) George's happy right arm ))))) :wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh Thankyou TW. I'd really appreciate some clouds with a lot of snow. I love snow, but we don't much of it here, especially in December. Our snow and ice usually comes along around late February or early March.
> 
> (((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))
> Punkin



((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))))))))

So far, no snow here either. But lot's and lot's of rain, and many storms to. Together with TW, I would love to push some of the rain clouds in your direction to get the dust settled down there. Everyday now, I'm cycling in rain clothes, using all my strength to get through the storm.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Didn't get home until after 10:00 p.m. tonight. (yawn)
> 
> Extra Dark bar, Hersey's Dark Chocolate with cranberries and almonds
> 
> Punkin



Hey, that's not good Punkin, that's the same time I got home from work this week also, and lost about the first half of this saturday with sleeping. 

Oh that bitter sweet taste of dark chololate :eat2:, I love it! I love the milk too. Unfortunately they stopped making the sugar free version (the only one I can eat) over here. Haven't found a new supplier yet.

((((((( George's sleepy left arm (((( bbw bodice-ripper gang))))))) George's sleepy right arm)))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I fully agree TW! With modern media, bad news (good news doesn't sell) from all over the world bursts into our living room giving us the impression the whole world is on fire. But being an incurable optimist, I've also read an article about the fraction of people living in war, and being surpressed. And believe it or not, but over centuries that is a steady decline (with some wobles). But the long therm trend is down! Yes, with Africe included. Do people learn? Or is it communication and traveling that bring people together? I dunno.


 I think it's a combination of both... People travelling and communicatin with each other makes them learn...


GeorgeNL said:


> But the internet and Conrad brought us together here, and I'm an optimist, the larger and more intense our communication networks become, the more we learn about other, the harder it will be to hate. Will the world one day be a globe of friends? Maybe that's too optimistic, but it is getting better!


In this case, I agree with you...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Oh that bitter sweet taste of dark chololate :eat2:, I love it! I love the milk too. Unfortunately they stopped making the sugar free version (the only one I can eat) over here. Haven't found a new supplier yet.



Sorry to hear that George! Perhaps you can checkout some of the low-carb grocery sites on the net for sugar-free chocolates. What was the name brand of the chocolates that you liked? Perhaps I can find some for you at my favorite health-food store in Abilene. They stock several brands of sugar-free chocolate. Just let me know. I'd love to help out, if I can!  

((((((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I think it's a combination of both... People travelling and communicatin with each other makes them learn...


Yes indeed, that's also how it started. The only problem modern technology didn't fix yet, is this time zone difference. Oh well.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 16, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sorry to hear that George! Perhaps you can checkout some of the low-carb grocery sites on the net for sugar-free chocolates. What was the name brand of the chocolates that you liked? Perhaps I can find some for you at my favorite health-food store in Abilene. They stock several brands of sugar-free chocolate. Just let me know. I'd love to help out, if I can!



((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))) Thank you!

Well the brand I used to have is "Cereal", which is specialized in all kinds of sugar free products. The problem is, they moved to "malitol" as suger replacement wich turns my belly into a very efficient gas generator :blink: . I cannot handle malitol. But there are much better replacements these days.

What brands do you have, that make sugar free chocolate? I can look them up here!

George


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))) Thank you!
> 
> Well the brand I used to have is "Cereal", which is specialized in all kinds of sugar free products. The problem is, they moved to "malitol" as suger replacement wich turns my belly into a very efficient gas generator :blink: . I cannot handle malitol. But there are much better replacements these days.
> 
> ...



George,
Sigh, alas, all the sugar-free chocolates I know of have malitol - and it has the same effect on me that you mentioned! :huh: I seem to recall that I heard mention of a Hersey bar that was sweetened with another type of sugar alcohol (the name escapes me at the moment). The bar was called Carb One, I believe. I guess we'll just have to hold out until sorbitol (Splenda) becomes more popular as a sugar subtitute in candies. Can you not have anything sweetened with sugar? I believe some Dark Chocolate bars are lower in sugar content than milk chocolate. Sorry I wasn't much help!  

Perhaps another sugar-free hug will help (((((((((George))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know it's time for bed when I'm replying to my own previous post! Sigh! Here I am sighing again! (drumming fingertips on desktop) I just miss you all so much! Perhaps I'll catch a few of you on-line tomorrow afternoon. I'll try to post after I get started hemming my pants. Sigh (again), wish I was just a few inches taller. Oh, and I updated my website a bit today and added an old picture of me at age 3. I tried shrinking it down to avatar size, but didn't think anyone could see it well enough since it is a black and white photo. Okay, it's off to bed for me.

Hugs and kisses (used to sign all my letters that way),

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> **Looks around, no one watching?**
> 
> ((((( George's happy left arm (((( George :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart )))) George's happy right arm ))))) :wubu:



:happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: 

((((((((Kim's soft happy left arm (((((Bbwsweetheart :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))Kim's soft happy right arm))))) :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((bodice ripper gang))))))))))))))))))))))

You guys are the greatest!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((Kim's soft happy left arm (((((Bbwsweetheart :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))Kim's soft happy right arm))))) :wubu:



MMMmmmmm :blush: :wubu: :bounce: :bounce: mmmmmmmmmm
(George making soft happy sounds in bbsweetheart's soft warm arms)

((((((((((((( George's and bbwsweetheart's left arms (((( George :kiss2: bbwsweetheart )))))))) George's and bbwsweetheart's right arms ))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

:happy: It's really nice to be witness of something like this... :happy:

 But I sure hope their arms won't get tied up...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :happy: It's really nice to be witness of something like this... :happy:
> 
> But I sure hope their arms won't get tied up...



(((((((((( George's and bbsweetheart's happy left arms (((( George wispering in bbwsweetheart's ear...)))))) George's and bbsweetheart's happy right arms ))))))))

Euhm... did you notice what white wolf sitting on that rock over there? It's staring at us for hours.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

*lies down*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 19, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> (((((((((( George's and bbsweetheart's happy left arms (((( George wispering in bbwsweetheart's ear...)))))) George's and bbsweetheart's happy right arms ))))))))




_Hey, Guys -_
_*Get a *_​





_*!!!​*_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kitten is peaking over Wolf's shoulder! (giggle). I'm so happy for George and BBWSweetheart. 

((((((((((((((((((((((George, BBWSweetheart)))))))))))))))))))

Now, can we please get back to business? Hmm!? I need to know what is happening to Angelique and company.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

*snicker* Me too...

((((((((((((((((((((((George, BBWSweetheart)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :smitten: :batting: :batting: ((((((((((bbwsweetheart :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))) :wubu: 


(((((((((((((((((Bodice ripper gang))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))
(((((((((((((TW))))))))))))
(((((((((((((Ho Hos)))))))

A hope: Angelique and Max get together for Xmas!!!! Will work on it! Will be very very good and not play on boards and write instead.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe getting them together is the work of Herbert the Smarmy Banker


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :blush: :blush: :smitten: :batting: :batting: ((((((((((bbwsweetheart :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))) :wubu:
> 
> 
> (((((((((((((((((Bodice ripper gang))))))))))))))))))
> ...



Here it is:

_*"And they lived (and loved, and laughed) happily ever after."​*_


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 20, 2006)

************ WHAM ************
.
.
******* George laying on the ground, next to his desk chair *****
********** Trying to get up **************
.
.
******* Peeking over the edge of his desk, staring at his monitor ****
.
.
********* :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: **********
.
.
***** Seems some flirting didn't get unnoticed.. *******
.
. 
****** Looking around..... no one watching?? .. no? ****
.
.
(((((( George's happy left arm ((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart )))))) George's happy right arm )))))))):wubu: 
.
.
((((((((((((( bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))
You guys are the greatest, really!!!

(((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((( TW )))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((( Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mr. Ho Ho Tai )))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope you didn't get hurt by your excursion to your room's floor...

You cloned Mr. Ho Ho, it seems... 

((George)))))) 

((((((((((((( bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))



GeorgeNL said:


> You guys are the greatest, really!!!



You're part of this gang...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Saw this and just couldn't pass it up! Happy Holidays all!

Hugs and Kisses,
Punkin 

View attachment XMAN_069.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Aaaaaawwww!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ************ WHAM ************
> .
> .
> ******* George laying on the ground, next to his desk chair *****
> ...




((((((((Kim's happy left arm((((((Kim :kiss2: George))))Kim's happy right arm))))) :wubu: 

((((((((bbw bodice ripper gang))))))) Yes, Angelique and Max will get together before or by Christmas!!!!! There will be hugs and kisses in the story!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Saw this and just couldn't pass it up! Happy Holidays all!
> 
> Hugs and Kisses,
> Punkin



Cute!!!!!!  

Kitty!!! :happy: :happy:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 21, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> (((((((((((((((((( Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai )))))))))))))



Do you mind if I just rearrange that slightly? I've always wondered what it would be like . . .


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 21, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((Kim's happy left arm((((((Kim :kiss2: George))))Kim's happy right arm))))) :wubu:
> 
> ((((((((bbw bodice ripper gang))))))) Yes, Angelique and Max will get together before or by Christmas!!!!! There will be hugs and kisses in the story!!!



:blush: :blush: MMMMmmmmmm ((((((Kim's soft happy right arm, George's happy left arm (((((( **George making soft happy sounds in Kim's arms ** )))))) Kim's happy left arm, George's happy right arm ))))))))) MMMMmmmmmmm :wubu: 


Maybe somewhere around Christmas, we temporary change names.....


((((((Angelique's soft happy right arm, Max's happy left arm (((((( Max :kiss2: :kiss2: Angelique )))))) Angelique's happy left arm, Max's happy right arm )))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 21, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Saw this and just couldn't pass it up! Happy Holidays all!
> 
> Hugs and Kisses,
> Punkin


((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))

Hey, is that TW and Pinkun in that photo?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 21, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> (((((((((((((((((( Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, Mr. Ho Ho Tai, Mrs. Ho Ho Tai )))))))))))))
> 
> Do you mind if I just rearrange that slightly? I've always wondered what it would be like . . .



Hope you have no fear of height. It feels like flying but then even better!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 21, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Hope you have no fear of height. It feels like flying but then even better!



Actually, George, in that particular fantasy, I'd be laying flat on my back on a nice, comfortable mattress. Ah-h - we'll discuss the rest some other time!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad you all liked the card. George, yes I did think of TW and myself when I saw the card. Also, my step-Dad used to raise German Shepherd showdogs, so I've always had a special place in my heart for that breed of dog. 

Wow, is this place steaming up or what! :batting: The hugs abound around here. 

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))

G'night folks!

~Punkin


----------



## MizzRubens (Dec 22, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I bought a couple more bags of the Hersey's Cherry Cordial Kisses (and a Lindt Extra Dark bar, Hersey's Dark Chocolate with cranberries and almonds, and Lindt Dark Chocolate Truffles).



Hiya,
Oh I just love the Lindt chocolates. You can't buy them here, but I work at the firm that makes the packaging (the twist wrapping film with aluminium, not the boxes) so I get to try the different varieties now and again.

We have been supplying the chocolate factories in Switserland and Italy for some time now and will be also supplying a part of the packaging for the USA. Especially the Milk Balls (my personal favorite :eat2: ).


----------



## MizzRubens (Dec 22, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ************ WHAM ************
> .
> ******* George laying on the ground, next to his desk chair *****
> ********** Trying to get up **************
> ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 22, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> :blush: :blush: MMMMmmmmmm ((((((Kim's soft happy right arm, George's happy left arm (((((( **George making soft happy sounds in Kim's arms ** )))))) Kim's happy left arm, George's happy right arm ))))))))) MMMMmmmmmmm :wubu:
> 
> 
> Maybe somewhere around Christmas, we temporary change names.....
> ...



:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

(((((((((((Kim and George's happy right arms(((((Kim and George making happy sounds))))))))))Kim and George's happy left arms)))))))))))))

(((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))) Max and Angelique are soon to reunite!!! As we speak, Angelique's ship is racing to where Max is located.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Yay!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Gang,

Just wanted to let you all know that I'll be out of pocket for a few days. Hubby and I are going to visit some friends in Lewisville, TX (just a bit northeast of Fort Worth and North West of Dallas). We lived in Lewisville for about 12 of the 15 years that we lived in the Dallas/Fort Worth Metro. I sometimes miss the excitement and the many conveniences of city living, so we go back occasionally to remind ourselves WHY we moved to the small town of Clyde (just 8 miles east of Abilene, off I-20 - if you blink, you'll miss it). Anyways, I'll miss you all tomorrow and Sunday. We hope to be back by Monday afternoon. On the way back, we'll be dropping by my step-Dad's for a short visit.

Hugs to all,

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Angelique was thankful for the company of the immortal being, hiding from the ancient and evil sea-god. Conversations with the turncoat kept her sane. The dark dank brig prevented her from knowing if it was day or night. She had no notion of the passing of time. It could have been one day or a week since she had been locked up. The rank smell of rum and urine almost made her gag, but talking with the old soldier kept her mind off of the surroundings. She was grateful, too, that the old soldier kept her supplied with the same food as the crew because non-Jenkins had someone give her moldy bread and stale water once a day. She missed Hattie and Precious cooking though. She couldnt believe that her adoring Jenkins could treat her so cruelly. She sighed. Tears started trickling down her plump cheeks.

What is it, Angelique? asked the old soldier.

Im just feeling sorry for myself. Its close to Christmas and Im away from my loved ones. I dont know how close it is to Christmas because I dont know the date, said Angelique.

I wish I could help you, but my powers are limited. I was a minor servant of the ancient god. I think I was so minor that he didnt miss me when I disappeared, said the old soldier.

You are helping me! Just being here with me is very helpful. Bringing me edible food and fresh water is keeping me alive, said Angelique.

When we get to land, I may be able to smuggle you off the ship, said the old soldier. Ive been listening to the men talk, and I think well arrive in a few weeks.

A few weeks! said Angelique.

Yes, for you I suppose that is a very long time. Ive forgotten that to mortals, time passes very slowly.

I dont mean to complain, but Im so tired. I fall asleep because Im exhausted and my body just shuts down, but the wooden bench is so narrow and hard. Its very uncomfortable. I dont know if I can last in here for a few more weeks, said Angelique. Her tears started streaming down her cheeks. She felt the clammy hands of the old soldier on her shoulders. He hugged her from behind. He didnt know how else to comfort the woman he had grown to adore. He knew why she was The Chosen One. She radiated warmth and goodness. She was the polar opposite of the ancient sea god he had once sworn to serve. 

Youre very kind, choked out Angelique, the tears distorting her voice.

Just as the old soldier was about to respond, a brilliant red light illuminated the brig. Angelique and the old soldier screwed their eyes shut because the light hurt them. 

My apologies, Angelique, said a familiar voice. I say, you are in a rather deplorable position, arent you? Its rather..nasty here.

Jokester? asked Angelique. She still kept her eyes firmly shut.

At your service, said the man known as The Jokester. Ive been keeping on eye on you, Angelique. You know you enthrall me. Oh. How thoughtless of me. Let me dim the light so you can see. Angelique and the old soldier cautiously opened their eyes.

What are you doing here? asked Angelique.

Why Im here to give you a Christmas present! said the redheaded man with a wink.

Oh, said Angelique.

A little more enthusiasm, mdear! said the redheaded man with an exaggerated frown. He quickly turned his mouth into a toothy grin to show that his frown had been pretend. His jaded eyes sparkled.

Im sorry, said Angelique. Im feeling sad and sorry for myself. I miss my sister, Precious, Hattie, Clive, Hill, the real Jenkins, and, most of all, I miss Max.

Youll like this present!

Thank you, said Angelique. Her eyes had grown accustomed to the faint light, but she couldnt see a present in The Jokesters hands. The Jokester noticed that she was looking for the present. His white teeth gleamed. Ah. This present is not something that you can see or touch. 

Please dont toy with me, Jokester, said Angelique. Im not in the mood for riddles. The Jokesters mouth tightened a little, but he kept the affable expression on his face.

Very well. Im giving you the gift of Christmas with Max. If youd rather spend Christmas with me

Oh! Jokester! Thank you! Thank you! interrupted Angelique.

You could at least pretend to consider spending the holiday with me, said The Jokester.

How? How can you do this? Will you use your magic to overpower the ancient sea god? Will I have to come back to this dreadful brig?

The Jokester held up his hand to put a stop to Angeliques barrage of questions. The ancient sea god is too powerful a being for me to engage. Im not supposed to interfere with the lives of mortals, but, Ive always been a bit of a rebel. Ill have to help you out in a sly way. I thought that I might transform your friend here into a resemblance of you, he indicated the old soldier. I thought Id transform you, Angelique, into a bird so you could fly away from here inconspicuously. You would have to come back here after your reunion with Max. You are sure you want to go to Max? You and I could have quite a time of it, he wiggled his eyebrows meaningfully up and down and winked.

Oh! Jokester! I could hug you! said Angelique.

Please do! said the Jokester. Angelique tottered to her feet, steadied herself, and flung her big arms around the redheaded tease. She gave him a big long hug. The Jokester felt as if he had been transported to Heaven. He considered taking Angelique with him instead of helping her join Max. He couldnt believe how warm and soft she felt against him. Against his will, his arms crept about her. He hugged her. He splayed his fingers against her cushy back and enjoyed the soft pillow there. He felt like he was being enveloped by an enormous cushion. 

Jokester? Would you let me go now? asked Angelique after she released her hug, but he continued holding her.

What? said The Jokester. Oh. Oh. Yes. He was not used to feeling discombobulated. I forgot to tell you that Jack, in his sparrow form, will guide you to Max. Im afraid that the ancient sea god has trapped him in that form. If I release him for the ancient sea gods curse, the sea god will know Ive interfered. Frankly, I dont want to deal with him. Ive tangled with him in the past. My motto is: live to fight another day. Im more of a lover than a fighter. This reminds me. Are you absolutely sure you wouldnt rather spend Christmas with me?

Yes! said Angelique with shining eyes.

Once again, you can at least pretend to consider my offer, pouted the redheaded man.

Im sorry. Im just no good at pretending, said Angelique.

Very well, said the redheaded man, feeling a little mollified. Christmas is tomorrow so wed better get started. He looked at the old soldier. Ready to be Angelique?

Yes, answered the soldier.

Very well, said the redheaded man. There were suddenly two Angeliques in the room. Angelique looked in astonishment at the mirror image of herself. The old soldier smiled at her.

Merry Christmas, Angelique, said the old soldier with Angeliques voice.

Merry Christmas, dear friend, answered Angelique. On impulse, she gave the fake Angelique a hug. 

Come along, said the Jokester as he held open the door to the brig. He bowed to her as she passed him by. As Angelique looked at the Jokester, he seemed to grow incredibly tall or was she shrinking? He shimmered and turned into a giant brown-suited servant of the evil priest. He bent down to pick her up. She looked down. She had webbed feet! She opened her beak and squawked. Quiet, Angelique, said the brown-suited giant in the Jokesters drawl. Angelique ruffled her feathers and settled down. The Jokester walked through the ship and up until he reached the upper deck. Angelique was happy to see the sun in a bright blue sky. She breathed in the fresh air for the first time in  she didnt know how long. She reveled in the feel of the soft breeze blowing her feathers. A tiny cheep made her turn her head. She saw a sparrow perched on the railing. She looked up at The Jokester. He nodded at her and then gently tossed her into the air. After a few awkward furious beating of her wings, she took off. The little sparrow flitted ahead of her. The brown-suited soldiers didnt pay any attention of the seagull following the sparrow.

Angelique loved learning how to drift with the air currents. She felt so free flying! She loved looking down at the mighty ocean far below. Then the ocean was replaced by dense jungle and brown rivers. After what seemed hours of flying, she and Jack arrived at a harbor. Near shore, an enormous wooden ship, flying the Jolly Roger, was being worked on. It was clear that the ship was almost finished. Angelique honed in on the big man with long flowing black hair that was clearly in charge of the workers. He wore splendid hip high black boots, a white shirt, and flowing black pants. It was Max! Forgetting that she was in bird form, she fly right at him. Startled, Max drew back to escape a collision with the rabid bird. However, she turned into her human form just before she landed him. Max was startled to find his beloved on top of him.

Merry Christmas, Max! said Angelique.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Angelique was thankful for the company of the immortal being, hiding from the ancient and evil sea-god. . . .
> 
> Merry Christmas, Max! said Angelique.


Aww! Merry Christmas to you too, Kim. A long time coming, but worth waiting for. 

Something deep inside me is glad to see that the Old Jokester isn't such a bad guy after all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Aww! Merry Christmas to you too, Kim. A long time coming, but worth waiting for.
> 
> Something deep inside me is glad to see that the Old Jokester isn't such a bad guy after all!


I'd double that... :happy:

Great installment, Kim! That was really worth waiting for! :bow:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 23, 2006)

WOW :bounce: :bounce: (((((((((((((((((((((( Angelique )))))))))))))))))))))) euhm euhm, I mean (((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweethearth ))))))))))))))))))))))) Very good one again!!

I wish Max was a bird too, that wonderful free floating feeling of flying..... 

I'll have to think carefully about a follow up! Maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow morning. I'll need to think carefully.

Oh boy, the Jokester getting such a wonderful warm tight hug. I think some Jokester here, needed a cold shower .

(((((((((((((((( George's and bbwsweetheart's left arms ((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart and George making soft happy sounds )))))))))))) George's and bbwsweetheart's right arms ))))))))))))))))))))))):wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 23, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Aww! Merry Christmas to you too, Kim. A long time coming, but worth waiting for.
> 
> Something deep inside me is glad to see that the Old Jokester isn't such a bad guy after all!



At first I was little afraid the Jokester would drop another bed from the Sky...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd double that... :happy:


 
Hey TW, you've been to the hairdresser? I see you chose a different color for your fur? 

George


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 23, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I'll be out of pocket for a few days.



((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Have great time over there! Hope to see you back soon, with some nice chapters for Christmas! 

George


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Nah, the colour change was caused by a little squirrel intermezzo...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Aww! Merry Christmas to you too, Kim. A long time coming, but worth waiting for.
> 
> Something deep inside me is glad to see that the Old Jokester isn't such a bad guy after all!



Thank you, Bob!! :bow: :bow: 

Oh, the Old Jokester has a heart as big as the outdoors! :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd double that... :happy:
> 
> Great installment, Kim! That was really worth waiting for! :bow:



Thanks Chris!!!  :blush: :bounce: :happy:  :blush: :happy: :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> WOW :bounce: :bounce: (((((((((((((((((((((( Angelique )))))))))))))))))))))) euhm euhm, I mean (((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweethearth ))))))))))))))))))))))) Very good one again!!
> 
> I wish Max was a bird too, that wonderful free floating feeling of flying.....
> 
> ...




*feeling warm and cosy*:happy: (((((George and Kim's left arms((((((((George and Kim making buzzing sounds  ))))George and Kim's right arms))))):smitten: :wubu: 

George! Of course the idea of Angelique flying like a bird came from you! You know that, right? Eh hem. As co-author, you can certainly give Max the power of flight.  

Please, take your time posting a followup!! Enjoy your weekend off. Only write if you have the time. Promise?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> *
> 
> George! Of course the idea of Angelique flying like a bird came from you! You know that, right? Eh hem. As co-author, you can certainly give Max the power of flight.



George - if you need a bit of inspiration . . .
http://pages.cthome.net/rwinkler/rospring.htm


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks so much, Kim, for the latest installment - flying is certainly a dream I've always had.  Wonderful, as usual - can't wait to see how Christmas goes!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 24, 2006)

Hattie lays the map on the Captain's table while Hill gets the old
book of Precious. "Hill, here this southern part of Africa, here the
lines are missing!". Hill flips through the pages, looking for the
little map he'd seen before. "Here, this is the map I was looking for,
it is really small though." Hattie shakes her head, "too little
detail, we can't use it!". "MMMMmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm" Hattie smiles,
suddenly she feels two arms coming from behind, and a head resting on
her shoulder. It is Robert, the older sailor, who had sneaked into the
little office for a surprise hug . Hill stares at the little map, it
clearly shows there is route from east coast to west coast, but
it runs straight through a rain forest. Their own map does not show
any river that runs through the forest. The chapter doesn't say much
about the river. The book says:

"This part of the dark forest is also know as the "inverse world". No
one ever returned from a trip to these woods and it is believed that
within these woods, our world ends. The one who crosses that boundary
will enter a different universe that is intertwined with ours, but we
cannot see or hear the people on the "other side". It is the world of
the Goddess of the Forests. According to some legends, you can
return from that universe, but no one ever did."

Hill shakes his head, "Superstition, pure superstition! What do you
think Hattie?...Euhm... Hattie?...." No reply. All he hears are soft happy
buzzing sounds from behind.. Hattie and Robert are kissing each other
intensively, Hattie's hands slowly caressing his old balding
scalp. His strong muscled arms slowly caressing her back. "Oh God
NOO!!" Hill cries, raising his hands in despair. "Clive and Tessie
are knocked out by the butterflies and now you two also? What is this for a
love boat??!!" Hattie gives Hill a short wink, before she closes her
eyes for another deep passionate kiss. 

A few minutes later both Hattie, Robert and Hill are looking over the
map. Robert widens his eyes if fear as watches the name "the inverse
world". "Nooo! Clive, we're not going there!", "Why not?". Robert
sits down, while he still holds Hattie's hand. "Have you never heard
about the Goddess of the Forest?". His voice is trembling. Hill shakes
his head. "She protects the forest against all intruders, and no human
ever returned alive from her forests.", "But did anyone ever try to
pass through those forests?" Hill aks. "Someone must have discovered
that river, otherwise it wouldn't be on this map!". Robert shakes his
head, "I don't know, but the stories I heard say that even ships
disappeared. There are tribes living there, actually there is family
of Precious living there. But they are under protection of the Goddess
of the Forest." Hill looks at Hattie. "Do we have a choice? There is
no way we can ever catch up with that fast ship of that evil Sea God
with Angelique. I think we must try this route. We mean no harm to the
forest, why would the Goddess of the Forest not let us pass?". Hattie
looks down at Robert, as she lays her hand on his scalp. "Is this
Goddess really bad?" she asks. "No, not that I know. She protects the
forest against those that want to harm it.". "Then why would she mean
us any harm?" Hattie replies. "It's our only chance!" Hill
adds. "You're right, we have to try.... I think. But we would be the
first who make it!". "All right, let's GO!" Hill says firmly, trying
to shout over his own fears. He grabs the compass and rulers to
calculate the new course. Only the trembling of fingers reveal his
fears.

When they leave Clive's room, Hill almost collides with Clive who hand
in hand with Tessie just wanted to enter. Hill only winks at Clive,
and secretly peeks at the beautiful Tessie, her large soft beautiful
shapely arms reminds of the warm feeling of Precious holding him in
her loving arms. Briefly his mind drifts of to the warm feeling of her
wonderful warm soft body against him. But once on the bridge the cold
rainy wind in his face quickly brings him back to reality. He takes
over the wheel and soon they set sail to the coast of Africa. It is
already late at night, and totally dark, without any stars visible
under the cloudy sky. The little oil lamps lighting the compass is
the only light of the night. The wind howls it's melancholic song,
while the ship adds a slow rhythm of cracking sounds as it makes it
way through the waves.

---------------------

Angelique can't hold herself as she watches the deep dark eyes of
Max. She wraps her arms around him, squeezing him really tight against
her wonderful soft fluffy body. Max doesn't seem to be surprised at
all. A huge smile appears on his face, as he feels himself totally
covered by this wonderful woman. It feels like an Angel has covered him
in her warm caring wings. A deep warmth radiates from her heavenly
soft body, making it's way through his hearth. He feels himself
sinking in her warm soft belly, which radiates a kind of energy that
makes him feel like flying. Their eyes meet as their lips get closer
and closer. He stares at the sun reflecting in her large smiling
eyes. The lights seems to change into fluffy snowflakes as their eyes
lose focus. Their lips meet, but there Angelique stops. 

She holds back, because somehow it feels differently from the first
time they met. She looks at Max, who looks a little disappointed at
her. She cannot discover any difference, but something is
wrong. Suddenly she recognizes the glance in his eyes. "God, no!
You're the Jokester! You're the Trickster! But...." she pauses, and in
a softer tone. "Jokesters need love to, and you brought me closer to
Max!" Angelique gives him soft kiss on his forehead as she squeezes
him some more. The Jokester, as Max look alike, is in heaven being in
the arms of this beautiful soft woman. He wished he could be in her
arms forever. "Why don't you come to my world, you'll live forever,
and I'll be your Max. You cannot pretend to be my lover, but I can
pretend to be your lover!" A big grin appears on his face. Angelique
shakes her head. "You'll never be Max! I only want him! But where is
Max, where did you hide him?". "Honestly, I thought he would be here,
but I haven't got a clue either. However, the Gods gave you compass
right?" With that he changes into a red sparrow and disappears.
Angelique digs up the compass from her skirt, and opens the lit. The
red arrow turns around, and stops a few times, just to make a new
turn. Angelique ticks the glass a few times, finally it stops,
pointing towards the a lake where men a are building the ship. It's a
funny build, she had never seen before. It seemed to consist of two
smaller ships, tightened to each other. Both are lower then a normal
ship. Angelique walks towards one of the workers, who almost all are
staring at her. They rarely see a white woman over here, and certainly
not one dropping from the sky. "Does any of you know where I can find
Max?" She asks. The man looks puzzled at her, she notices him staring
at her large heart shaped belly. She hears him talking to the other
guys in some strange language. "Max" she repeats, "Max"... "Aahhh,
Maxi" the man smiles. Angelique nods, "Yes, where?", she raises her
arms in question. The man his face becomes a little sad. He looks
down, shakes his head, and starts drawing on the ground. He draws a
kind of warrior, with an arrow in his hand. Then he says, "Maxi" and
points at the warrior. "Where?" Angelique asks, and points with her
finger while turning around. The man points across the lake, exactly
as her compass told her. Angelique nods, and starts walking. But
immediately the man runs after her and stops her, shaking his head. He
grabs her hand, and guides her to their village. It consists of lovely
round houses, all made of wood and with a roof that is covered by what
seems to be leaves. They fit perfectly in the woods, and are hardly
visible if you don't know them. He takes her to a large house,
standing on a hill in the center of the town.

There she is introduced to a large woman, dressed in a bright colored
dress. She has two servants on each side of her, that with leaves give
her cool air. She has long black curly hair, with all kinds of
ornaments in it. Her smile is friendly, she reminds Angelique of
Precious, except she is a little taller. She has a lovely round face,
with little coils in her cheeks as she smiles. She is wonderfully
curvy, with large soft arms, coils in her elbows, a magnificent belly
that almost fills her complete lap. Her eyes are deep black and
radiate a friendly warmth. The man talks to her, but all Angelique
recognizes from his words is the name of Max. Finally the woman looks
at Angelique. "Welcome to our town, I hear you came here for
Max?". "Yes" Angelique replies, happy that this woman speaks her
language. "I need to find him, before the God of Fear finds him!". The
woman nods understandingly. "Yes", she replies, "The Goddess of the
Forest has announced that a woman would come who's soul is pure and
knows no hate. She will release our world from the curse of the God of
hate. You must be the chosen one!" Angelique looks amazed, at her. She
feels that somehow it looks her life is currently led by
Gods. Everywhere she comes, they are expecting her. "But we have a big
problem." the woman continues. "We have a tribe here who's leader sold
his soul to the God of fear. They kidnaped Max, and are waiting for
the ship of the God of Fear to arrive. If they find you, they surely
won't let you live! You're not save here Angelique! But tomorrow, we
may have a chance, because tomorrow is the birthday of their God, this
means dances all day long, and they probably will be under influence
of a drug. So if you can help us find them, our warriors should be
able to release Max!" Angelique leaves a big sigh. The woman smiles at
her. "You must be starving! I'll ask my servants to prepare a good
meal for both of us, tonight, you're our guest!"


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 24, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George - if you need a bit of inspiration . . .
> http://pages.cthome.net/rwinkler/rospring.htm



Yes, Ho Ho Tai, you know in my next life, I'll return as a bird... or was it my previous life?...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 24, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> *feeling warm and cosy*:happy: (((((George and Kim's left arms((((((((George and Kim making buzzing sounds  ))))George and Kim's right arms))))):smitten: :wubu:
> 
> George! Of course the idea of Angelique flying like a bird came from you! You know that, right? Eh hem. As co-author, you can certainly give Max the power of flight.
> 
> Please, take your time posting a followup!! Enjoy your weekend off. Only write if you have the time. Promise?



I promise!! The continuation is a little different then you might have expected... 

(((((George and Kim's left arms((((((((George and Kim making happy soft sounds, mmmmm))))George and Kim's right arms))))) :blush: :blush: :wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 24, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks so much, Kim, for the latest installment - flying is certainly a dream I've always had.  Wonderful, as usual - can't wait to see how Christmas goes!
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!



Have wonderful Christmas BigBeautifulMe! 

I recognize that dream of flying! I hope to be a bird in my next life! If I have the choice


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 24, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( BBW Bodice-ripper gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Have a wonderful Chirstmas !!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 24, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I promise!! The continuation is a little different then you might have expected...
> 
> (((((George and Kim's left arms((((((((George and Kim making happy soft sounds, mmmmm))))George and Kim's right arms))))) :blush: :blush: :wubu:



Yes, it is different from what I expected, but that's the fun of co-writing. George, you stunned me! You are so good at adding complicated twists and turns. I love it!!

:batting: ((((((Kim and George's left arms(((((Kim and George make soft happy :kiss2: :kiss2: sounds))))Kim and George's right arms))))))):batting: :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 24, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks so much, Kim, for the latest installment - flying is certainly a dream I've always had.  Wonderful, as usual - can't wait to see how Christmas goes!
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!



Thank you, BigBeautifulMe!! :bow: I'm curious about how Christmas goes too. Even when I write, I sometimes don't know how the story will turn out.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow! That is another of these amazing istallments...
A true George, so to speak...

Merry Holidays, gang!


(((((((((((((((bodice-ripper gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 25, 2006)

Angelique was overwhelmed by the exotic village set against the edge of the realm of the Goddess of the Forest. She had never even seen drawings of the type of buildings, plants, and animals that she saw. Her initial fear quickly disappeared because the warm welcome given by the tribal leader, the woman in colorful clothes, named Shaneekwa was echoed by the whole village. Little children peered out at her from behind their bare-breasted mothers. They laughed and giggled and played hide and seek with her. In a group, the villagers walked with her to the center of the village, high on the hill, where cooks stirred enormous pots filled with food redolent of spices like cardamom, peppercorn, and ground ginger. Other cooks watched over bread baking in clay ovens. Some of the people were so mystified by Angeliques silky blond hair that they shyly touched it. Colorful flocks of parrots chattered in nearby trees. Every so often, a bold one would swoop down to steal a piece of bread. Not to be outdone, a monkey would scamper in to beg for a piece of jujube, white sapote, guava, or passion fruit lying in a big pile, ready to be set out for the feast. The villagers would shoo them away with good-natured tolerance. Angelique, you sit here, said Shaneekwa indicating a low wooden stool next to a small round table. She noticed Angeliques hesitation and smiled. Dont you worry! We women of this village are real women; the stools are very sturdy. She turned to address two strong looking men in her language. Each smiled and moved to stand by Angeliques side. They each took one of her soft dimpled arms and held on to her so she could seat herself. Their muscles bulged and quivered when they supported her full weight. Angelique blushed when she noticed that after they had helped her sit they stood nearby and gazed longingly at her with their soft dark eyes. One of them, when catching her eye, mimicked drinking. He pointed at her and spread his arms to indicate that he was asking her if she was thirsty. Angelique nodded. He smiled and ran down the hill to the well. The other man asked if she was hungry by pretending to eat and giving her a questioning look. Again, Angelique nodded. He quickly ran to pick up a piece of fruit from the pile. With a machete, he hacked open a passion fruit. Using a dark green leaf like a plate, he presented the juicy pink fruit to her.

Thank you, said Angelique. She bit into the sweet flesh of the fruit. She was so hungry that she didnt mind that the juice ran down her chin. The other man appeared with a bucket of water and a wooden cup. After giving her the water, he joined his friend by a nearby tree. The fresh fruit and cool water revived Angelique. She watched as the villagers set up for the feast. The villagers set up tables and stools in a ring around the village center. Angelique was part of that circle. The tables were very light-weight. The bottom was made of bamboo lashed together with vines, and the top was made of a thin layer of wood. She noticed that the villagers set up one table right next to the forest, a fair distance from the rest of the tables and chairs. One of the women started putting what seemed like a tablecloth constructed of tightly-woven leaves on all of the tables. She shyly ducked her head when she put the cloth on Angeliques table. Another group of women started hauling buckets of water from the well at the bottom of the hill to the tables so each table had a bucket of water to drink. The started singing as they went about their work. A young girl distributed wooden cups to all of the tables. Other women started cutting up the fruits and mixing them together to form a fruit salad. They put the finished concoction in the same dark green leaves that had been used to serve Angelique her passion fruit. 

Soon, Shaneekwa clapped her hands to get everyones attention. The activity stopped as everyone turned to listen to what she had to say. It seemed to Angelique that it was good news because the crowd cheered. Then all the women took a seat. The cooks left their stews cooking over the fires. The bread makers left their huge circles of spongy bread in neat stacks. The men disappeared into the biggest hut in the village. The women started chanting and clapping their hands. One by one, the men reappeared from the hut. Some had put on animal masks, and others had painted their faces and chests. Some wore grass rings around their ankles for ornamentation. The last men to appear were the ones who were most elaborately made up; they had put dyed mud in their hair so it was colored and molded into fantastic shapes. The older men sat on the ground and started pounding drums in rhythm to the clapping of the women. This signaled the men to start dancing. They leapt high in the air, they spun in circles, they stomped their feet, all in time to the beating of the drums. It seemed to Angelique that the very ground started trembling from the drumming and dancing and singing. The women sang louder and faster as the dance became faster and more furious. This must seem very strange to you, shouted Shaneekwa. She had seated herself at Angeliques table, but Angelique hadnt noticed because her attention had been focused on the dance.

Ive never seen anything like it. Its beautiful, hollered Angelique.

We have different dances for different occasions. Tonight is the most important dance of the year. We dance to honor The Goddess of the Forest for it is said that we are her children. We will honor her by serving her our food after the dance. Then we will all feast in celebration of her. 

Its the eve of one of my peoples most important days too, shouted Angelique. Do you ever see your goddess?

See the goddess?! shouted Shaneekwa. She thought. She has not been seen in many generations. It is said she is not seen unless there is trouble. I do not think we will see her.

The men seem like theyre getting tired. When can they stop dancing? shouted Angelique. 

We watch the sun. When it is still light, but not dark we give the goddess our humble offerings, replied Shaneekwa.

Angelique noticed that the twilight was almost upon the village. The individual trees of the forest seemed to have fused into a mass of blackness. The western sky was striped in pink and peach. 

Yes, it is time, shouted Shaneekwa. With natural grace, she rose to her feet and raised both arms over her head. The tiring men had been waiting for her to indicate the end of the dancing part of the worship of the Goddess of the Forest. The drummers slowed the beat. The men still moved their feet in time to the drums, but in unison this time. They moved so that they formed two rows. Each of the rows faced the lone table that had been set up at the edge of the forest. Angelique noticed that their bodies gleamed with perspiration. The older men had a difficult time breathing. Young girls handed some of the fruit salad to the men at the front of the lines. Women ladled the food cooking in the pots onto the spongy bread. They then put the bread holding the food into the leaves they used for plates and gave these to the dancing men too. The women handed the dancing men garlands of flowers, jewelry, and beautiful feathers. When they had passed out all of the offerings, the men slowly danced to the table. As each man passed the table, he placed the offerings he had been handed by one of the women on the table. When the last offering had been put on the table, the drummers banged their drums furiously and then stopped abruptly. Shaneekwa said something, and the crowd, again, cheered. The dancers visibly relaxed and took seats. Angeliques admirers sat at the table next to hers. The women started laughing, talking,and serving the food from table to table. Torches were lit in anticipation of the night. 

Angelique watched as one of the women draped the table she was sharing with Shaneekwa with the spongy bread. Other women came by and placed different foods on top of the spongy bread. Just tear off a piece of the bread and use it to pick up the food, said Shaneekwa with a big smile. Angelique had never had anything like the food she was served; Precious, her friend from this very village, adjusted her native recipes to suit Hills taste. She couldnt stop putting the tasty food into her mouth. The women kept coming by and giving her more of the spongy bread and food. She thought she ate some pumpkin and eggplant, but most of the food she couldnt identify. You honor us by eating our food! It is a great compliment that you have such a hearty appetite, said Shaneekwa.

Its so good! said Angelique between bites. When her tummy finally felt full, she looked up to see that the whole village had finished eating. They were all smiling and watching the beautiful blond foreigner wolf down their food. Angelique blushed. Maybe it was her imagination, but she wondered if her heart-shaped stomach had grown because of her enormous meal; her dress felt very tight around her middle, and she could feel her tummy warming her upper thighs like a blanket. She looked away and noticed a shadow near the table holding the offerings to the Goddess of the Forest. It was dusk so it could have been a shadow. She squinted her eyes to get a better look. Shaneekwa noticed where Angeliques was looking. She gasped and grabbed Angeliques hand.

It is The Goddess! Can it be? I think it is! I dont know what to do! she said. She spoke to the villagers, quiet and sleepy after the feast, in her language. They all woke up and looked at the shadow near the offering table. They looked blankly at Shaneekwa for guidance. Angelique felt Shaneekwa grasp her hand even harder. Shes..shes..shes coming this way! Shaneekwa said.

Calm down. Shes looked after your village for centuries. You have nothing to be afraid of, said Angelique. Her stomach did not have that sour feeling that occurred when something or someone wicked was near. She watched the shadow figure assume the shape of a giant big beautiful woman as she was illuminated by the torches. The woman wore a distant look that didnt seem to match her sturdy Earth-mother face. Leaves, twigs, flowers, and birds nests nestled into her curly thick hair. It seemed her dress was made of green leaves and vines. She made no sound as she trod on the ground with her huge bare feet. The villagers were mute because they were frightened by The Goddess who had not appeared for centuries. Even the sounds of the forest were hushed. No jaguar screamed in the distance. The birds and monkeys were silent. A breeze swept through the village in her wake. The silent dusk air was filled with the whispering of trees. The Goddess strode directly to Angeliques table. 

When she spoke, her voice sounded like the rustling leaves of her domain. My forest has been peaceful for centuries. Your coming has woken me from a long long rest. Her hazel-green eyes looked directly into Angeliques eyes.

Im sorry for any disturbance that Ive caused, said Angelique.

Of all the people here, you are the one who did not give me an offering, said the goddess in her eerily even voice. 

I dont know your ways. I didnt know I had to give you an offering, said Angelique.

Thats no excuse, said the goddess. I could take your life now.

No. Youre a benevolent goddess, said Angelique with certainty.

I was a benevolent goddess, yes, conceded the goddess. I look after my children and my forest, but I am a vengeful dark goddess when my children or my forest is harmed. Im glad that you woke me from my sleep because there is an evil tribe in my forest now. They take the trees that have spirits living in them! They cut down my children and kill the creatures of my kingdom for sport! Her face showed emotion for the first time. Angelique looked closely. She wasnt sure, but she thought that she saw a little of Sofia in this Goddess of the Forest. 

I offer you my most prized possession, goddess. I offer you a compass given to me by Sofia, said Angelique.

The Goddess of the Forest looked surprised. Sofia gave you her compass? She put out her huge hands and placed them on either side of Angeliques head. She peered closely at Angelique. You have a power in you. I dont sense any of the evil such as that in the tribe in my forbidden forest. Yes, yes, I can sense that this compass is dear to you. By offering it to me of your free will, I forgive you.

I have no right to ask you, but I think that evil tribe in your forest is holding my beloved, Max, hostage. Theyre holding him in your forest so the God of Fear can use him as his vessel for the next 569 years. Will you help me?

Mortals do not ask me for favors, said The Goddess of the Forest. However, I have no love for The God of Fear. I will help you. I will take you to Max, but thats all I can do. My power is not fully regenerated yet.

Thank you! said Angelique. Its been my wish to see Max on Christmas!

Christmas? Oh yes. I know of this new religion. The followers turn their backs on nature, said The Goddess of the Forest with a frown. 

I believe in what you call the new religion and nature, said Angelique.

The goddess didnt say anything. She took Angelique by the hand and easily pulled her out from behind the table. Dont let go of my hand, she said. Angelique turned to say goodbye to Shaneekwa, but by the time she had turned she saw nothing but forest around her. She heard the Goddess speaking to her, mind to mind. Youre in the camp of the tribe who desecrated my forest. Max is asleep on floor in front of you. Its up to you to get him out of the forest. I may be able to help you in little ways. My trees can trip this warrior tribe, my branches can scratch them, my children can attack them. Theres a sacred clearing always filled with sunshine not far from here that you can enter only if you are pure of heart. It appears out of space and time for those in need. You have to go there under your own power though. I bless you, Angelique.

Thank you, whispered Angelique, but the goddess had gone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2006)

Er... er... Wow! I crawled out of bed just to find myself in the forest...

Great! Fascinating!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: :blush: 

You did it again!!! This one again is great, very very good!!!!!!

Again, you dressed the story, gave it color, and painted wonderful pictures of the scenery in our minds. Great follow up! You have beautiful writing style!

I won't get a chance today, but tomorrow I'll try to add a follow up. 

((((((((((((((((((((((( George and Kim's happy left arms (((((((((((((((((( Kim & George wispering stories in each other's ears )))))))))))))))))))))))))))) George and Kim's happy right arms ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :wubu: :wubu: 

Have a wonderful Christmas !!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 25, 2006)

((((((((((( George's left arm (((((((((((((((( Bbw bodice-ripper gang ))))))))))))) George's right arm ))))))))))))))))))))


Have a wonderful Christmas! 

George


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2006)

Prettige Kerstdagen, George!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Prettige Kerstdagen, George!



Dank je wel!

Shone Weinachten, Chris!

(Hope spelling is correct.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow - I'm so glad that I popped in for a while before going to bed! George and BBWSweetheart - lovely, vivid stories! Also, you have left me on the edge of my chair! I can still hear the drums, the sounds of the jungle. Thanks from the bottom of my heart.

Wishing you all a happy holiday.

(((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))

hugs and kisses,

Punkin


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 26, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow - I'm so glad that I popped in for a while before going to bed! George and BBWSweetheart - lovely, vivid stories! Also, you have left me on the edge of my chair! I can still hear the drums, the sounds of the jungle. Thanks from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy holiday.
> 
> ...



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Thank you, and have a great holiday too. Mine has come to an end now. But hopefully I'll find the time this week for the next chapter. Hope to have the butterflies in the air, before the new year!



TW: Es gibt kein umlaut auf meine klavier! Wie machst Du dass?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2006)

My keyboard has them... but as a substituute, you can write "oe" instead of "ö", and so on... Besides, we usually call the keyboard the same way as you... it's still a keyboard... Klavier would sound to unknowing like "Piano" 
(OK, we also call it "Tastatur", but most people know what you mean if you speak of a keyboard...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow - I'm so glad that I popped in for a while before going to bed! George and BBWSweetheart - lovely, vivid stories! Also, you have left me on the edge of my chair! I can still hear the drums, the sounds of the jungle. Thanks from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy holiday.
> 
> ...



Welcome back, dearest Punkin!! 

Happy holidays to you too!

((((((((Punkin))))))))

((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> My keyboard has them... but as a substituute, you can write "oe" instead of "ö", and so on... Besides, we usually call the keyboard the same way as you... it's still a keyboard... Klavier would sound to unknowing like "Piano"
> (OK, we also call it "Tastatur", but most people know what you mean if you speak of a keyboard...)



Oh yes, know I remember Tastatur. I know only a little German, just enough to read a German book, follow Tatort or Der Alte, yes I did even watch Derrick, and listen to Rammstein . 


((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 29, 2006)

This thread needs to be renamed. Here's my vote:

"The People Hugging Other People with Occasional Bits of Writing Genius Intertwined Thread."


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 29, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This thread needs to be renamed. Here's my vote:
> 
> "The People Hugging Other People with Occasional Bits of Writing Genius Intertwined Thread."



. . . but, to borrow a famous phrase from the former Sen. Goldwater,

""Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice. And let me remind you also that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue."

Senator Barry Goldwater, Died May 29, 1998

While this thread is ostensibly about a story written in common, the lives of any couple in love, or falling in love, are also a story written in common. My personal feeling is that extremism in pursuit of love is no vice (at least, as represented by all the shared hugs) and that a missed opportunity to hug, or to say "I love you" is no virtue.

BigBeautifulMe, I certainly don't mean to be offensive. You have a valid point. Yet, Mrs Ho Ho and I, who have been in love for many,many years, still find ourselves holding our hands out to the fire of this developing story, and relishing it's warmth. So, as far as we're concerned, hug away, guys - and don't forget us!

(((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

But then, nothing succeeds like excess.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 29, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This thread needs to be renamed. Here's my vote:
> "The People Hugging Other People with Occasional Bits of Writing Genius Intertwined Thread."


Thank you ((((((( BigBeautifulMe ))))))) You are right, it is almost impossible to enter this thread without being hugged. And co-writing is a kind of slow dance together, that goes with flirting, and a lot of hugging, before we ask each other for the next dance. 

If the surface of the ocean marks the border between the fantasy world below and reality above, a dream is like a wave that starts deep down at the bottom of ocean and slowly rises above the surface as it finds it's way to the shore.

Time for me to go down to the basement, lighten the candles of my writing desk.....

George


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This thread needs to be renamed. Here's my vote:
> 
> "The People Hugging Other People with Occasional Bits of Writing Genius Intertwined Thread."



Lol! Very good, BigBeautifulme!

(((((((BigBeautifulme)))))))

((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))

See you just got a double hug!!!! :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> ((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))) :blush: The above is sheer poetry! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . but, to borrow a famous phrase from the former Sen. Goldwater,
> 
> ""Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice. And let me remind you also that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue."
> 
> ...





GeorgeNL said:


> Thank you ((((((( BigBeautifulMe ))))))) You are right, it is almost impossible to enter this thread without being hugged. And co-writing is a kind of slow dance together, that goes with flirting, and a lot of hugging, before we ask each other for the next dance.
> 
> If the surface of the ocean marks the border between the fantasy world below and reality above, a dream is like a wave that starts deep down at the bottom of ocean and slowly rises above the surface as it finds it's way to the shore.
> 
> ...





bbwsweetheart said:


> ... The above is sheer poetry! It's beautiful!!


All that is left to me in this case is to double the beforementioned words...

(((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 30, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . but, to borrow a famous phrase from the former Sen. Goldwater,
> 
> ""Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice. And let me remind you also that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue."
> 
> ...


Mr. Ho Ho! It looks like you think I was complaining! I wasn't! I love all the hugs  I was just saying that given the vast amount of hug postings the thread title doesn't truly well convey the content of the thread anymore - but the hug postings are a very, very good thing! LOL! Next time I'll be clearer that that's what I mean!

No, no - moderation is hugging is NEVER appropriate.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((everyone!))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 
Thanks for all the hugs! ^_^


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> There\u2019s a sacred clearing always filled with sunshine not far from here that you can enter only if you are pure of heart. It appears out of space and time for those in need. You have to go there under your own power though. I bless you, Angelique.\u201d
> 
> \u201cThank you,\u201d whispered Angelique, but the goddess had gone.



The woods are fast asleep, silence lays like a blanket over the
forest. It is like the forest is holding it's breath, waiting for the
storm. Only in the distance, Angelique hears the howling of a sleepy
wolve. Carefully, trying not to alarm anyone, Angelique walks towards
the the little town of the tribe that captures Max. Suddenly she feels
a branch breaking under her foot, cracking just a little too
loud. Immediately watchers from the little town jump up. Angelique
watches their spears blinking in the moonlight. She doesn't dare to
move, while the men with raised spears silently inspecting every bush
and tree. Her hearth is pouncing as one waiter walks in her
direction. She's still hidden behind the trees, but her large white
dress seems almost fluorescent in the dark night. In panic Angelique
quickly takes off her dress, and throws it as far away from her as she
can. Carefully she lays herself on the ground, trying not to make a
sound. Angelique shivers as she feels the cold leaves against her soft
creamy skin. She doesn't dare to look she can hear the footsteps
coming closer and closer. The tickling feeling of some ants walking
over her back, makes it hard not to scratch, but she doesn't dare to
make a move. The footsteps come so near, she can even hear the man's
breathing. Angelique breaths as softly as she can. Her hearth almost
stops, as he suddenly raises his voice, calling the other
watchers. Luckily he walks back to the open spot of the town, holding
up her dress for the other watchers to see. One of the waiters tries
to put on the dress, making the other's laugh when he stumbles over
it's long train. Suddenly other men come running, who are obviously
excited about something. Soon the men are running from one house to
the other, waking up everyone in the town. No one seems to bother
about her anymore, they all disappear to the other side of the town.

Angelique leaves a big sigh, still feeling dizzy of fear and shock,
when suddenly she feels warm air and something cold and wet against
her belly, it feels like the nose of a dog. As she lifts her head, she
looks straight into the friendly eyes of a large white wolve looking
down at her. She doesn't feel any fears, the warm fuzzy feeling in her
tummy tells her that this wolve is good company. The wolve gives her
lick over her cheek, while Angelique struggles to get to her feet. Her
beautiful belly and bosom swaying and jiggling as she tries to get
up. The wolve waits patiently. A few times Angelique has the feeling
he's smiling and even admiring her. She runs her fingers through the
thick soft fur of his head, while he lays his head against her soft
shapely thigh. The wolf walks a few steps away from her, looking back
as if he wants to say, "please follow me". The wolve leads her around
the town, over a small dry rivers, and a very narrow paths, till
suddenly they're standing in a open spot in bright warm
sunlight. Angelique is stunned. In the middle of the night, they're
standing in bright sunlight, surrounded by a field of high grass and
full of the most colorful flowers. In a reflex Angelique wraps her
arms around her, trying to cover her almost naked body. She
looks back at the dark forest they just left. She hadn't even seen the
light of this area shining through the leaves? It is like the sun is
just a narrow beam shining on this little spot. The wolve stops,
turns around and runs away. Angelique looks in admiration how this
beautiful white wolve jumps so easily through the high grass, and
disappears in the dark forest. A few minutes later, she sees the wolve
returning, holding a light blue dress in his beak. While she puts it
on, the wolve disappears again. To her surprise, the dress fits
perfectly, the old one had become a little too tight, but this one
falls nicely over her wonderful soft heart shaped belly, her wide
curvy hips come out really nicely. Angelique waits for the wolve to
return, but this time it takes much longer. Finally in the distance
she sees a white spot quickly running in her direction. Again he's
holding something in his beak, but this time it is something
small. Carefully the wolve lays it in her hand. Her compass!! Happily
she gives the wolve a kiss on his head, and a warm hug, the wolve
makes soft happy howling sounds as she squeezes him. Together they
leave the open spot and walk into the dark woods. When she looks back, it's
only darkness, no sign of light is visible about the lovely spot they
just left. The wolve leads her through the dark silent woods. In
the distance they hear the rhythm for drums. The wolve stops a while,
listening carefully, and continues in a slower pace. He walks very close
to Angelique, often touching her legs. The rhythm becomes louder and
louder, they also hear voices singing in the same rhythm. A few times
she runs her fingers through the soft think fur of the wolve. She can
feel he's stressed, as if the sound scare him somehow. Through the
trees they see the light of a big fire, and men dancing with
torches. In front of them a little harbor reveals.To her horror, the
strange round vessel of God of Fear has just arrived! The harbor is
crowded with people, and on the little beach they are preparing a big
fire. The wolve takes her to a higher place, from where they can watch
over the complete scenery. The women are singing and drumming, while the
men and children are dancing around the big fire. In front of the fire
Jenkins is sitting on what looks like a throne, with his soldiers
standing on each side of him. The rhythm is going faster and faster,
and the women are singing at the top of their voices.

From the town, a large procession comes walking down the hill. With
singing children in front, and men carrying a bearrier on their
shoulders with a chair on top where Max is seated on! Angelique's
heart is beating faster then ever, as she watches Max being carried
towards the not Jenkins. Max is tightened to his chair. As fast as she
can she climbs down the rock, and carefully walks down to the
harbor. Hiding herself behind trees and houses. The procession stops
on the beach, and the men place Max in front of the throne of the not
Jenkins. They stop dancing, but the women keep on drumming. To his
horror, Jenkins notices the watcher who's wearing Angelique's
dress. Angelique sees a big smile appearing on Max face, as he watches
the man walking towards Jenkins. His eyes are searching for Angelique,
but blinded by the light of the fire, he cannot see her standing under
the tree. The not Jenkins is clearly shocked, and with a loud voice he
commands his men to get Angelique from his ship. Angelique watches her
own resemblance walking down the beach, in exactly the same dress!
Angelique can hardly hide a giggle as sees how the men stare in
admiration at this beautiful curvy woman. "She's Witch!" The not
Jenkins shouts, throw her on the fire!!". "NOOOO!" Cries Max, "Take
me, but let this lovely woman live!!" No one reacts, all men are
staring at Jenkins, waiting for what is going to happen. The not
Jenkins doesn't even look at Max, "Burn her!!" He command his
soldiers. Angelique's hearth sinks, softly she cries as she closes her
eyes, and plugs her ears. The horrible memories of the burning of
witches comes back to her mind. However, nothing happens, none of the
soldiers reacts. "Now what are you waiting for! If you don't follow my
orders, these are your final hours!" Jenkins shouts. The soldiers
finally walk slowly to Angelique's resemblance, but Angelique clearly
sees tears running from their red eyes, as they slowly try to lift her
resemblance. The not Jenkins is clearly irritated, but he waits
patiently as his soldiers struggle with their emotions and the weight
of this beautiful loving woman. Angelique sees how Max tries with all
his force to free him from his chair. He's shouting and crying but
there is no way to get lose from this chair. Angelique tries to
attract his attention, but his eyes are focused on her
resemblance. Finally she picks up a pineapple from the ground, and
tries to Max. Surprised he looks up and notices the real Angelique
briefly showing herself from behind the tree. He's clearly confused as
he watches the two Angeliques. The soldiers have dragged her up the
hill next to the file, and are about ready to throw her into the
flames. None of the people dare to look, except for Jenkins while the
soldier are counting "One Two..". Angelique realizes that this is her
only chance, and runs as quickly as she can from her hiding place to
Max. "Angelique!" He cries happily. "Max!!" She hugs him tightly and
gives a warm passionate kiss on his forehead. Max and Angelique are
outrages, she hugs him tightly while his chair collapses under their
combined weight. Everyone looks up in amazement, as they see Max and
the real Angelique rolling over each other in the sand, hugging and
kissing passionately, while his ropes break from his arms, like
they're made of sugar. The not Jenkins is shocked when he sees them
united. Knowing his plans cannot come true if they are together. Today
is the only day for the transition. He immediately orders his soldiers
to catch the real Angelique. Angelique is laying on top of Max, while
his hands are slowly massaging her back. To everyones surprise a huge
cloud of butterflies escapes from the loving couple. The cloud of
butterflies is so dense, that no one can see even a hand for their
eyes. "Quick!" Angelique whispers in Max ear, "follow the white
wolve, he'll take us to a save place!". Max quickly helps Angelique to
her feet, they run as fast as they can, while the white wolve leads
them the way. Hidden under a dense cloud of butterflies, the wolve
guides them over the beach, through the woods. Behind them they hear
Jenkins and the soldiers, running, cursing, stumbling over tree
trunks, cursing, colliding with trees, shouting, as they cannot see
for even a few inches. Finally they hit the open save sunny
spot. Angelique is exhausted as she wraps her arms around Max's
neck. They drop into the high grass, while the wolve watches over
them, a few feet away. Behind them, they hear Jenkins warn his
soldiers not to enter the sunny spot, only people with a pure soul can
survive this sacred place. Max is in heaven as Angelique wraps her
soft loving arms around him. He's leaning on his arms over her,
watching her long hair glancing in the sunlight, sprawled out over the
ground. The sun reflecting in her smiling eyes. Their eyes meet, and
slowly he brings his lips to hers, while keeping their eyes
locked. Slowly they lose focus, as the tips of their noses
touch. Their lips and bellies meet, and Max feels like finally he
found home. The wolve looks up happily as he sees clouds of colorful
butterflies escaping from Max and Angelique. Max has wrapped his arms
around Angelique, while their tongues entangle. He feels a wonderful
intensive warmth radiating from her creamy warm soft belly, searching
it's way to his hearth. They both cannot hold much longer, they only
long to be even closer to each other. Max legs wrap around her
heavenly soft shapely legs, as they hold each other even
tighter. Finally Max takes of Angelique dress, while she undresses him
to. As he beautiful curve body reveals, Max is so excited that he
starts kissing her wildly all over her body, her belly, her booty, her
thighs, no single spot doesn't receive a kiss. Angelique feels
like she's in heaven. A few times she wonders if she can see a blush 
on the white fur of the wolve watching over them. Carefully Max starts
massaging her back, and shoulders, slowly kneading her muscles. They
both make soft buzzing sounds, while Max kneads her wonderful round
soft booty cheeks. The electric feeling as his fingers touch the soft
silky creamy skin of her wonderful thighs put him in a dream state.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))) :blush: The above is sheer poetry! It's beautiful!!



MMMMMMmmmmmm mmmmmm (George making very happy soft sounds)

((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim ))))))))))))))) 

Thank you!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> All that is left to me in this case is to double the beforementioned words...
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw-bodice ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



Thank you TimberWolf! Hope you're okay that I called your help in our story?

(((((((((((((((((( Punkin, TimberWolf, Mr. & Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, BigBeautifulMe, Kara, Bbwsweetheart, and all other readers ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thank you TimberWolf! Hope you're okay that I called your help in our story?
> 
> (((((((((((((((((( Punkin, TimberWolf, Mr. & Mrs. Ho Ho Tai, BigBeautifulMe, Kara, Bbwsweetheart, and all other readers ))))))))))))))))


:blush:  :bounce: I'm surely happy to be able to help this lovely woman!

This is another georgeous installment, George!
It was so good, usually I first copy it and attach it to the end of the document I save this story in, and read it while doing the editing, but this time, I had to read it while highlighting it... Great!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello all! Just popped in to see how the story is coming along. What a wonderful story! George, you made my day by bringing Max and Angelique together again. You used such a wonderful contrast between the dark forest and the sunlit meadow. I also liked the white wolf and the butterflies - nice touch. 

Thanks to all who have been such an encouragement for me at this time. Hubby is taking a long bath, so I've a little time to visit. We have friends coming over this evening. I am making potato soup and cornbread. Mark wanted to rent "Barnyard" to watch. Anway, can't stay for long as I have potatoes to peel, carrots to chop and bacon to fry.

Hugs all around (((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))


~Punkin


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 30, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hello all! Just popped in to see how the story is coming along. What a wonderful story! George, you made my day by bringing Max and Angelique together again. You used such a wonderful contrast between the dark forest and the sunlit meadow. I also liked the white wolf and the butterflies - nice touch.
> 
> Thanks to all who have been such an encouragement for me at this time. Hubby is taking a long bath, so I've a little time to visit. We have friends coming over this evening. I am making potato soup and cornbread. Mark wanted to rent "Barnyard" to watch. Anway, can't stay for long as I have potatoes to peel, carrots to chop and bacon to fry.


 
(((((((((((((((((((( Punkin & Mark )))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 

Have good time together! 

Glad you liked the new chapter! I must be honest. The idea of the Butterflies comes from Mr. Ho Ho Tai, and the open sport is from bbwsweetheart. 
And of course, we needed some help of a good looking Wolfe!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :blush:  :bounce: I'm surely happy to be able to help this lovely woman!
> 
> This is another georgeous installment, George!
> It was so good, usually I first copy it and attach it to the end of the document I save this story in, and read it while doing the editing, but this time, I had to read it while highlighting it... Great!


 
Thank you Timberwolf! Glad you liked it! And thank you for synchronizing your avatar with our story! This is indeed the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 31, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Mr. Ho Ho! It looks like you think I was complaining! I wasn't! I love all the hugs  I was just saying that given the vast amount of hug postings the thread title doesn't truly well convey the content of the thread anymore - but the hug postings are a very, very good thing! LOL! Next time I'll be clearer that that's what I mean!
> 
> No, no - moderation is hugging is NEVER appropriate.
> 
> ...



Dear BBMe -

I did take your comment the wrong way. I admit that I am a bit over-protective of the folks involved in the thread. I should just read it with my eyes, and keep my nose out of it.

By way of an apology, let's see if I can make this thing work. I started this a while back and then dropped it. If it works, you will be the first recipient of a hug in technicolor!



Ho Ho Tai said:


> (((((BigBeautifulMe)))))
> Ho Ho Tai
> Wolfie
> Kim
> ...



Well, that's he best I can do on short notice. LOLove, Ho Ho, Mrs Ho Ho


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 31, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> (((((((((((((((((((( Punkin & Mark ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Have good time together!
> 
> ...



George! How could you do this to me? Here it is, nearing midnight up here in Camp Condo. Dead tired, but still had to log in - and how is it that each chapter can be more amazing than the last. Yeah, I'll admit to mentioning the butterfly thing - the loving thoughts of Angelique and Max, converted to butterflies to bemuse their enemies - and maybe convert them to friends?

All - all of it - wonderful imagery, and so exciting (in more ways than one!) that I forget to look for the technical details. I have to re-read it to see how you worked it all in.

Just a quick update: after most of a week of work, errands, parties and company, Mrs Ho Ho and I are going to spend N Y Eve alone, I hope with a moon visible over the lake, with a midnight moonbath and lovebath, as we stand in front of the window (with the lights off behind us, of course.) Mostly, we'll be looking at the moon, and each other, but I think we'll sneak a peak and see if there are any butterflies flapping about the room.

But, involved as we will be with each other, there is still room in our hearts and minds for all of you, too. Now, let's see if I can do that hug thing again . . .

(((HoHo(((Kim, George, Wolfie, Punkin, Mark, BBMe)))MrsHoHo)))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Let's see...
(((((((((((((BigBeautifulMe)))))))))))))
Ho Ho Tai
 Timberwolf
 HugKiss
 Fairia
 GeorgeNL
*CurvyEm*
AFG
 Sandie_Zitkus
 swamptoad
Punkin1024
mango​ripley​BBWSweetheart

... enjoy!


(Well, there may be some people joining this hug which aren't official members of our little literature society, but I'm sure you won't mind... )


:bow: This colourful hug was provided by Dr. HoHoTai's everloving Hug Machine! :bow:
​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

(((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))

((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))))) I don't know how you manage to come up with amazing chapter after amazing chapter, George! You're terrific!! :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: 

Punkin - so nice you found the time to drop in and catch up. Best to Mark!!

Mr. and Mrs. Ho Ho - I'm sure your moonlight New Year's love fest will be very romantic and wonderful! Thank you for thinking of the rest of us!! You two are a pair of sweethearts.

TW - Please, give Angelique and Max some privacy.  

BigBeautifulMe - welcome to hugaholics-not-so-anonymous! :bow:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 31, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George! How could you do this to me? Here it is, nearing midnight up here in Camp Condo. Dead tired, but still had to log in - and how is it that each chapter can be more amazing than the last. Yeah, I'll admit to mentioning the butterfly thing - the loving thoughts of Angelique and Max, converted to butterflies to bemuse their enemies - and maybe convert them to friends?
> 
> All - all of it - wonderful imagery, and so exciting (in more ways than one!) that I forget to look for the technical details. I have to re-read it to see how you worked it all in.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Kara. I knew that I had forgotten someone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ...
> TW - Please, give Angelique and Max some privacy.
> ...


As much as possible in this not-so-big spot...  :happy:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> If it works, you will be the first recipient of a hug in technicolor!



 Does anyone know how come that this is one big hug-aholic group?

I know, I'm guilty, there is no cure for my addiction.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George! How could you do this to me? Here it is, nearing midnight up here in Camp Condo. Dead tired, but still had to log in - and how is it that each chapter can be more amazing than the last. Yeah, I'll admit to mentioning the butterfly thing - the loving thoughts of Angelique and Max, converted to butterflies to bemuse their enemies - and maybe convert them to friends?
> 
> (((HoHo(((Kim, George, Wolfie, Punkin, Mark, BBMe)))MrsHoHo)))



Thank you Mr. Jokester... euhm... Ho Ho Tai.
That mystery is easily explained: Like I said before, there is some magic involved: Bbwseetheart lifts me up, I'm sitting on her shoulder making me write better chapters. But at the same time, I take Bbwsweetheart on my shoulder, while again at the same time, I'm also sitting on her shoulder.. A kind of Escher, or Mobious ring. 
Where that will end? Maybe one day Bbwsweethear and I co-write poetry or 
... euhm euhmm.... :blush: 


Well, same over here, I'm also spending new years eve alone. But outside we have a rather heavy storm, so I think fireworks won't fly very high tonight.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))
> 
> ((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))))) I don't know how you manage to come up with amazing chapter after amazing chapter, George! You're terrific!! :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:



MMMmmmmmmm (George making softly happy sounds of pleasure) 
((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim ))))))))))))))))

Thank you Bbwsweetheart! Well, I try to learn from you! 




bbwsweetheart said:


> BigBeautifulMe - welcome to hugaholics-not-so-anonymous! :bow:



A small warning: In this group your addiction will only get stronger!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> bbwsweetheart said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Euhm... Angelique? That wolve seems to be sleeping, but euhm... Do you also have that feeling someone is watching us?..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year! Hugs and kisses all around! Hope everyone has a wonderful 2007. Mark and I spent a little of our evening with our church family, but came home to ring in the New Year together. We had our glass of sparkling grape juice, then Mark wrapped some last minute gifts for friends and I popped in here for a few moments. Wish I could be with each of you in person to give a real New Year's Hug and Kiss, but this will have to suffice.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

:kiss2: from ~Punkin and Mark


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, a happy, healthy and peaceful new year, gang!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

And an extra hug for you two...

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((Punkin and Mark)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Euhm... Angelique? That wolve seems to be sleeping, but euhm... Do you also have that feeling someone is watching us?..



Yes, Max, I do have that same funny feeling that someone is watching us! Odd, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, a happy, healthy and peaceful new year, gang!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



Happy New Year 2007, EVERYONE!! 

((((((((((((((((((EVERYONE)))))))))))))))))) 
((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thank you Mr. Jokester... euhm... Ho Ho Tai.
> That mystery is easily explained: Like I said before, there is some magic involved: Bbwseetheart lifts me up, I'm sitting on her shoulder making me write better chapters. But at the same time, I take Bbwsweetheart on my shoulder, while again at the same time, I'm also sitting on her shoulder.. A kind of Escher, or Mobious ring.
> Where that will end? Maybe one day Bbwsweethear and I co-write poetry or
> ... euhm euhmm.... :blush:
> ...



((((Kim's and George's or is it Angelique's and Max's left arms((((((((Kim/Angelique :kiss2: :kiss2: George/Max))))))))))))Kim's/Angelique's and George's/Max's right arms))))))))))) :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy new year!!

(((((((bbw bodice-ripper gain)))))))))

And an extra warm colorfull hug for

((((Punking & Mark ))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 1, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yes, Max, I do have that same funny feeling that someone is watching us! Odd, huh?



*Nuzzling with my nose through Angelique's hair, wispering softly*
It's a strange world, suddenly that wolfe changed into a cat....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi again my friends!
I believe all the hugs and well wishes are helping. At least, I'm feeling more positive about everything. Mark is feeling quite well today. We are making our plans for the New Year and thinking positive. We've had several friends relate their experiences with lymph node swellings, that I believe it is not all that uncommon. Anyway, hope everyone is having a wonderful day. 

Love and hugs,
Punkin

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, in the form of a statue, anyway. I borrowed this from a thread elsewhere in the Lounge, started by JoyJoy. Incidentally, you may want to search it out. Many other items of interest there.







_*Angelique*_​


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 4, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well, in the form of a statue, anyway. I borrowed this from a thread elsewhere in the Lounge, started by JoyJoy. Incidentally, you may want to search it out. Many other items of interest there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this is very similar to Angelique mr. Ho Ho Tai. Imagine a slow dance with her. Her soft loving arms around you, her warm soft belly against yours.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello bodice ripper gang!
I've just updated my website (see my profile for address) with Christmas photos and around the house wall decorations. You'll even see me reflected in one picture - ha! Just posted this announcement here because I thought my friends would like a small tour of my home (mostly the walls). You'll see that I don't like bare walls - ha!

Hugs!
Punkin


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hello bodice ripper gang!
> I've just updated my website (see my profile for address) with Christmas photos and around the house wall decorations. You'll even see me reflected in one picture - ha! Just posted this announcement here because I thought my friends would like a small tour of my home (mostly the walls). You'll see that I don't like bare walls - ha!



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin & Mark ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Hope things are still going well. Just watched your web page, it's very nice. I like that photo where you and the cat solve a puzzle together.

As you probably know, a flu kept both bbw bodice-ripper authors under the blankets, but there are rumors that the story will continue soon.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Can't resist,
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 8, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> As you probably know, a flu kept both bbw bodice-ripper authors under the blankets . . .



(Ho Ho Tai reveals a certain lack of innocence in his perspective that no one ever expected before.)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> (Ho Ho Tai reveals a certain lack of innocence in his perspective that no one ever expected before.)



Euhm..:blush: no no, Mr. Ho Ho Tai.. not under the same blankets!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 8, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Euhm..:blush: no no, Mr. Ho Ho Tai.. not under the same blankets!



Well, after all, we all snuggle down under that big fluffy white blanket called Mother Earth's atmosphere. You got lots of company under that one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

That's true...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai - leave it to you to remind me that we are indeed all under the same sky. Reminds me of the little movie some time back called "American Tail" where Feivel and his sister are looking at the same stars and sing "Somewhere Out There". Kinda gives me a warm fuzzy feeling all over.  I looked up at the stars this evening and wished you all could see what I see - the stars are truly big and bright here in Texas!  


(((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

my extended family!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))



:happy: :happy: (((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))))))) :wubu: 

(((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

(((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Angelique believes this must be like what it feels to be in Heaven. Max is so tender and loving. She reaches her hands out to cup his dear face in them. His face is flushed and his eyes are soft and unfocused from the pleasure he's feeling too. She pulls him to her so she can give him a long passionate kiss. They both moan softly. The tension of wanting to come together is unbearable. Out of the corner of her eye, she sees the white wolf looking at them through the undulating curtain of butterflies that are floating about the sunny meadow. He's lying down at the edge of the meadow, his head resting on his front paws. 

"What's wrong?" Max asked.

"Mmm. Don't stop kissing me! It's that white wolf. His eyes remind me of someone. He looks sooo human."

"Mmmm. It's hard to think when you're nibbling my ear," gasped Max.

"Max. I can't make love to you with that wolf watching us," said Angelique.

"What?"

"I'm sorry. He just makes me uncomfortable."

"Angelique..."

"See if you can get him to go away until we... you know," asked Angelique.

"Anything for you," said Max.

"I love you," said Angelique.

"I know," said Max. "I love you too."

The white wolf gracefully stretched, then sat at attention when he saw that he had interrupted the love birds. He seemed to be smiling at them. The faint rosy blush in his cheeks, that Angelique had noticed earlier, become more pronouned as his shape elongated and stretched into The Jokester!

"How? I thought that only the pure of heart could enter! You...well..," said Angelique forgetting to cover herself in the midst of her confusion.

The Jokester was so intent on admiring Angelique naked curves that he didn't reply at first. The colorful blue and red and purple butterflies flew about her as if celebrating and proclaiming her beauty. Her huge breasts bobbled enticingly from her heaving breathing brought about by her phsyical exertions with Max. Her big magic heart-shaped belly spilled over the milky thighs. The Jokester suddenly noticed that he, too, was having difficulty breathing. Her lush thighs were so plush he could only imagine that it would be like lying between two comfortable pillows of warm soft flesh if he made love with her. Her tiny feet looked incongruous because they were dwarfed by her giant frame. 

"Jokester?" asked Angelique. She couldn't tell the effect she was having on him because the butterflies obscured her vision.

"Uh? Oh. Sometimes I can gain entrance to this secret meadow and sometimes I can't. I guess I was let in because I was helping you and feeling pure of heart," said The Jokester in an absent-minded manner.

"Are you okay, Jokester," asked Angelique.

"I'd feel better if I were in your arms!" said The Jokester.

"Don't start that again," said Angelique.

"Angelique and I have been apart for far too long, Jokester. You won't get between us," said Max with a light laugh, the steely glint in his eyes let Jokester knot that Max meant what he said. Max moved behind Angelique and put his arms protectively around her. "Thank you for helping us, but we'd rather have our..reunion in private. Would you please go?" 

"I'll go when I want," said The Jokester with his famous toothy smile.

"Max! Don't antagonize him," whispered Angelique.

"Yes, Max, don't antagonize me," echoed The Jokester in a loud whisper. 

"Look, thank you, again, for helping us, but we'd like to be alone. Isn't that my Christmas present from you?" asked Angelique.

"No, no. I don't recall that my gift promised that you'd be alone together. I believe I promised that you'd be able to spend some time with Max," said The Jokester. "Well, you've spent that time. We've got to go back!"

"Please, Jokester! Please! This didn't turn out like any of us thought. The God of Terror's ship arrived. Non-Jenkins knows about the fake Angelique. Max was almost killed! I can't go back to the brig," said Angelique. Tears began to fall down her plump cheeks.

"I didn't mean to tease you into tears, Angelique," said the Jokester. He looked sincere. "I'll make it up to you!"

"You'll go?" choked out Angelique.

"No. I thought that you and I could go to one of the Greek islands for some loving. You'll love the olive trees, the sun, the ocean," said The Jokester.

"See here, Jokester!" shouted Max. Angelique could feel his body quivering with anger. However, he kissed his beloved on her shoulder. Then he gently moved her behind him. She admired his muscular behind. As he started to approach The Jokester, Angelique ran behind him. She threw her big soft arms around him to restrain him. Max groaned as her melon-sized breasts pressed against his back.

"Max! Don't!" she said. She looked over Max's shoulder and had to squint to see The Jokester through the cloud of butterflies. He seemed to be fading from view. His image disappeared and then reappeared from view. She saw his jeering smile, a surprised look, an angry look, a contrite look. Then, he started rematerializing.

"I'm back!" he said with a grin.

"Oh," said Angelique.

"Mind over matter," said The Jokester. He looked around as if he expected a judge to pronounce him guilty and cast him out of the enchanged meadow. "I've decided to help you and Max enjoy your vacation!" he announced.

"Oh?" said Angelique.

"Don't believe me?" asked The Jokester. "No! Don't answer!" Angelique couldn't. She was too busy trying to expell a butterfly from her throat. Max hit her gently on the back to help. The Jokester and Max both appreciated the jiggling and wobbling that followed. Angelique's big belly swayed back and forth, her breasts hopped up and down, and her fleshy thighs and butt rippled

"I don't mean to offend you, Jokester, but I'd be happier if you had left. Why didn't you just disappear?" said Angelique from behind Max's powerful shoulder. She kissed his shoulder and started massaging his arms. Both of them started making happy soft sounds. 

"I'm back because I've decided, in my heart, to give you the Christmas present I promised you. It's a belated present, I know, but you have been through a lot and deserve some joy," said The Jokester.

"The best Christmas gift you could give us would be your departure," murmured Max, who'd turned around to give Angelique a long passionate kiss. Their tongues danced together as their hands lovingly caressed each other. Max pressed Angelique close to him. 

"Your undivided attention, please," said The Jokester.

"This is starting to get annoyng," said Max as he reluctantly released his mouth from Angelique's soft lips. 

"Look," said The Jokester.

Angelique and Max looked up to see an amazing sight: a huge four-poster bed was floating down from the sky. It The legs were carved in the shape of lion's feet. The canopy, waving dreamily in the slight breeze, was made of a transparent white gauze. They watched as it made its way to the meadow. It landed right next to Angelique and Max.

"There. Now you have a fitting place for your...reunion," said The Jokester.

"Thank you," said Angelique as she leaned into Max to give him a hungry kiss. Angelique and Max continued making out as if The Jokester weren't there. With a smile, The Jokester threw his hands up and turned into a fluffy grey and white Norwegian Forest Cat. The cat gave the couple, now making urgent buzzing sounds, a last curious glance, then turned his back on them, and, with his fluffy tail held high, padded slowly out of the meadow. "Mmmmm. Max. He's gone. Finally," murmured Angelique.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Great! :bounce: *tries to find some words*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yay! I finally got the rest of my Christmas wish - Max and Angelique together again! 

((((((((((((((((((((BBWSweetheart, George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

It's Christmas all over again! giggle!

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> bbwsweetheart said:
> 
> 
> > The white wolf gracefully stretched, then sat at attention when he saw that he
> ...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW! That was good!!!! That was very good!!! 
(((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))) The Jokester, always showing up when you least expect it. Is it Angelique, or is it Angel - ique? She's sooo lovely! 

Time for me to think of a good follow up. 

(((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))) 

(((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang!!)))))))))))))))

((((TW, Punkin, Mr. Ho Ho)))))))) thank you! Glad you liked. 

:batting: :wubu: :smitten: (((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))):smitten: :wubu: :batting:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang!!)))))))))))))))
> 
> ((((TW, Punkin, Mr. Ho Ho)))))))) thank you! Glad you liked.
> 
> :batting: :wubu: :smitten: (((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))):smitten: :wubu: :batting:



It has not escaped Ho Ho's keen eye that the 'Miss Piggy' icon (alone) has been replaced with one of Miss Piggy and Kermit the Frog.

What can this portend, Hmmm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, just take a look at her user title...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, just take a look at her user title...



But I didn't know that Kermit was Dutch, or that Dutchmen were green (except, I suspect, a whole bunch who are green with envy!)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 11, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> But I didn't know that Kermit was Dutch, or that Dutchmen were green (except, I suspect, a whole bunch who are green with envy!)



Wait till Bbwsweetheart kisses the frog mr. Ho Ho Tai!

SSssssshhh don't wake up those envious Dutch guys..


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 11, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Wait till Bbwsweetheart kisses the frog mr. Ho Ho Tai!



Well, I can think of only two possible outcomes (Schroedinger's cat again). Either Kermit becomes a sweetheart (though not necessarily a BBW) or BBWsweetheart turns into a frog. But 'Kermit' is already a sweetheart, so . . .

Well, I wouldn't try this at home, if I were you!

But then, again, maybe she'll turn into a Dutchwoman.

By the way, speaking of transformations, did you ever hear this OLD joke?

Three guys, Mr Jones, Mr Wood, and Mr Stone, were standing outside of a drugstore. A gorgeous BBWchick walked by. Their eyes popping out, 
Jones turned to Wood,
Wood turned to Stone, and
The BBWchick turned into a drugstore.​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well, I can think of only two possible outcomes (Schroedinger's cat again). Either Kermit becomes a sweetheart (though not necessarily a BBW) or BBWsweetheart turns into a frog. But 'Kermit' is already a sweetheart, so . . .
> 
> Well, I wouldn't try this at home, if I were you!
> 
> ...



How about if Kermit stays a frog, bbwsweetheart stays as she is, and they both live happily ever after!! :happy: 

Funny joke, Mr. Ho Ho!

((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))

:wubu: :smitten: :blush: (((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))))):smitten: :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 11, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How about if Kermit stays a frog, bbwsweetheart stays as she is, and they both live happily ever after!! :happy:
> 
> Funny joke, Mr. Ho Ho!



Y'know? I've been waiting since 1967 to find a use for this Peter, Paul & Mary song:

I'm in Love With a Big Blue Frog
As recorded by Peter, Paul and Mary

I'm in love with a big blue frog
A big blue frog loves me
It's not as bad as it appears
He wears glasses and he's six foot three

Well I'm not worried about our kids
I know they'll turn out neat
They'll be great looking 'cause they'll have my face
And great swimmers 'cause they'll have his feet

I'm in love with a big blue frog
A big blue frog loves me
He's not as bad as he appears
He's got rhythm and a* Ph.D.*

Well I know we can make things work
He's got a good family since
His mother was a frog from Philadelphia
His daddy an enchanted prince

(instrumental and froglike bubbling)

The neighbors are against it, it's clear to me
And it's probably clear to you
They think value on their property'll go right down
If the family next door is blue

Well I'm in love with a big blue frog
A big blue frog loves me
I've got a tattoo on my chest
That says P-H-R-O-G, that's frog to me
P-H-R-O-G


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol! I LOVE It!!!


((((((((((((((Mr. Ho Ho)))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((Kim:kiss2: Big Blue Frog)))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 12, 2007)

((((((((((( Big Blue Frog :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim ))))))))))) :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

*sings*

...huggin' the night away...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Aaaarrrooooooooooo!​ 
((((((((((BBW bodice-ripper Gang))))))))))​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

I confess I could need a hug. I'd even take leftovers...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 13, 2007)

You've come to the right place for hugs, TW!!

(((((((((((((((Chris))))))))))))) (((((((((((((((Chris))))))))))))))))))))

Come on guys! Let's show the love!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Timberwolf, this is the place for that extra hug energy.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Chris ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Chris ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Take care good friend, 

George


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: Thanx! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 14, 2007)

Max fingers slowly run through Angelique's long hair, his eyes
completely lost in her loving shiny eyes "Mmmmmmm". It feels like
she's looking straight through him, like her eyes radiate a warm light
beam warming his soul. The sunlight reflecting in her long hair, her
soft loving arms squeezing him against her large warm soft body,
"MMmmmmm". Locked in each others arms, they slowly wander towards the
waiting bed. Max eyes still locked in Angelique's eyes, knowing where
she will take him. Slowly she leads him to the bed, till the back of
his calves hit the edge. Angelique wraps her arms around his neck, her
smile getting even bigger, while they slowly let themselves collapse
on the waiting bed. They dive deep in the comfy soft mattress, Max
completely hidden under Angelique. The weight of her loving soft body
pushing him deep into the mattress. His muscled body melting in
Angelique's large warm soft body. His belly disappearing in her loving
hearth shaped belly, her beautiful silky bosom resting on his
chest. Soft happy sounds escape from his mouth, when he feels a magic
warmth radiating from her belly, searching it's way to his heart. She
is resting on her arms over him, her hair falling like a curtain
around his head, filtering the sunlight. Max carefully caresses her
beautiful cheek with the back of his hand. 

"Oh my, you are so beautiful, so pure and lovely." Max whispers
softly. "I've been waiting so long for your return. I love you
Angelique!"

Angelique smiles from ear to ear. "I love you too Max. You don't know
what it took to find you. You don't how our love is going to radiate
on our people." 

Max looks a little puzzled at these words, squeezing his arms even
tighter around. Her eyes shining bright, while she slowly brings her lips to
his. The lights in her eyes slowly become like fluffy snowflakes as
their eyes lose focus. His hands slowly caresses and knead her
wonderful soft shapely hips. Their tongues dance together, both
making soft happy sounds. They both feel a strong urge to be even
closer, to be inside, to become one. There is no Max anymore, there is
no Angelique anymore, there is only Max & Angelique, as they slowly
make love to each other.

They are so deeply into each other, that they don't notice the
enormous cloud of butterflies surrounding the bed. The cloud is
becoming denser and denser. Their bed is hardly visible anymore, as
more and butterflies appear. 

The butterflies start forming formations circling around the bed of
Max and Angelique. The formation becomes longer and longer up to
several miles. The not Jenkins and his army watch in despair and anger
how the souls of Max and Angelique unite. There is little he can do,
while the clock is slowly approaching midnight. Jenkins eyes grow
larger and larger, as he sees the formation of butterflies form a
cloud in the shape of what looks like a giant woman. She is thousands
of feet high. She is standing in front of Jenkins, stretching her arm
towards him. Suddenly a strong feminine voice appears. 

"Your final moment has come, you God of fear, God of hate. For
thousands of years, you created fear and misery. For years, I've tried
to defeat you, but you always managed to kill my beloved ones. But the
love of this brave young woman was to strong for you. You will die and
with you all the men that sold their souls to you!" 

The not Jenkins face turns completely white.

"But.. but who are you?" He stammers.

"I am Venus the Goddess of love and unison. I'm here to eliminate hate
and bring people back together. Your time is over now, my time has come."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow! Great! Marvellous! Georgeous! :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

:wubu: ((((((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))))))))):wubu: 

George, that was beautifully done!! Very sweet reunion of Max and Angelique!!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 14, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> . . .They both feel a strong urge to be even
> closer, to be inside, to become one. There is no Max anymore, there is
> no Angelique anymore . . .
> 
> ...



"I am Venus the Goddess of love and unison. I'm here to eliminate hate
and bring people back together. Your time is over now, my time has come."

That is so wonderful, George, I had to quote it twice. If only you could make the Old Ones real in our time - Aphrodite, Venus, Artemis, Diana, Athena, Minerva, Demeter, Ceres, Hera, Juno, Hestia, Vesta - and, oh, yes - the Tricksters, the Jokesters -Loki, and all the rest. This monotheistic stuff has had it's day - look at all the trouble they've caused! Let's get back to that OLD time religion!










Credits go to:
http://www.butterflywoman.com/butterfly.htm
and
http://zito.web.cern.ch/zito/gizito/immagini/swarm.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> "I am Venus the Goddess of love and unison. I'm here to eliminate hate
> and bring people back together. Your time is over now, my time has come."
> 
> That is so wonderful, George, I had to quote it twice. If only you could make the Old Ones real in our time - Aphrodite, Venus, Artemis, Diana, Athena, Minerva, Demeter, Ceres, Hera, Juno, Hestia, Vesta - and, oh, yes - the Tricksters, the Jokesters -Loki, and all the rest. This monotheistic stuff has had it's day - look at all the trouble they've caused! Let's get back to that OLD time religion!


I agree with you... 
Not that the Old Ones would have been choirboys (and -girls), but they were often found thinking over their actions...

Besides, wonderful pics... love them...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 15, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I agree with you...
> Not that the Old Ones would have been choirboys (and -girls), but they were often found thinking over their actions...
> 
> Yeah, on the whole, the Old Ones were pretty much a bunch of baddies, weren't they? But now, the inmates seem to have taken over the asylum and I don't think it's gotten any better.
> ...



"Besides, wonderful pics... love them..."

When you don't have youth and talent going for you, old age and plagarism will do nicely.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> "Besides, wonderful pics... love them..."
> 
> When you don't have youth and talent going for you, old age and plagarism will do nicely.


That needs quite some talent, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm finally finding some "quiet time" and this story was the perfect end of the day for me. Thank you so much George and BBWSweetheart for rekindling my love of romantic stories and my belief in "true love".  

Warm, soft, fuzzy hugs to you both!

((((((((((((((((((George, BBWSweetheart))))))))))))))))))))))))

And extra hugs to our dear Timberwolf

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Timberwolf))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

and of couse can't sign off without included the rest of the gang

((((((((((((((((((BBW Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad that you reminded me...

(((((((((((((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :wubu: ((((((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))))))))):wubu:
> 
> George, that was beautifully done!! Very sweet reunion of Max and Angelique!!!



Thank you Bbwsweetheart! I'm curious where the story will go from here!

((((((((((((((((((George :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim ))))))))))))) :wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> "I am Venus the Goddess of love and unison. I'm here to eliminate hate
> and bring people back together. Your time is over now, my time has come."
> 
> That is so wonderful, George, I had to quote it twice. If only you could make the Old Ones real in our time - Aphrodite, Venus, Artemis, Diana, Athena, Minerva, Demeter, Ceres, Hera, Juno, Hestia, Vesta - and, oh, yes - the Tricksters, the Jokesters -Loki, and all the rest. This monotheistic stuff has had it's day - look at all the trouble they've caused! Let's get back to that OLD time religion!



Thank you Mr. Ho Ho Tai. Very nice pictures, looks a bit like a Fractal, but very nice!

Yes, when people take the worlds of the old thinkers literally all it's beauty is lost and something very ugly remains. 
But maybe one day, people realize that God actually is not alone, but has a wise Goddess by His side.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 16, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> But maybe one day, people realize that God actually is not alone, but has a wise Goddess by His side.



George - I think you know me well enough to realize that I do not accept any of the current theological models of 'God' - which is not to say that I don't believe in the existence of a Universal Cohesive Intelligence (nor is it to say that I do) but if there is such a thing, then we are all part of it/him/her. I certainly do not believe that gender can be assigned to such a Being. I think also that gender is a very slippery concept when applied to humans as well. I believe that there are many - perhaps millions - of parameters that are often associated with gender, but in reality are the property of all humans, in varying degrees.

The ONE thing which defines gender for most people are our procreative organs, and particularly the external genetalia. I consider this to be almost an accident - a tipping point, a flip flop circuit buried deep within our genes and hormones - but not a controlling factor for the many other parameters which go into making a human being.

Thank goodness for poets, artists, gays, lesbians,tom-boys, girly-men, ultra-macho types, ultra-feminine gals, BBWs, BHMs, and all the rest of us. We all confirm the idea that gender is a spectrum by all measures, with endpoints, but with a continuum in between. 

Maybe the U.S. Army did get one thing right with their slogan "Be all you can be" although I don't think this is quite what they had in mind.

Pardon me! I'm not quite sure just what wound my clock. We now return you, the viewing audience, to the previous program.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm finally finding some "quiet time" and this story was the perfect end of the day for me. Thank you so much George and BBWSweetheart for rekindling my love of romantic stories and my belief in "true love".



(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin & Mark ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Thank you!! Yes true love, it can even exists in the friendships we find in our life. And one day in our life we can get really lucky. A friendship grows and blossoms up. And slowly before you realize you find yourself a strange wonderful and sometimes confusing state. There's someone who really cares, who you really care for. 

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: :blush: 


((((((((((((((((((((((((( Timberwolf ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


((((((((((((((((((((( BBWBodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 16, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George - I think you know me well enough to realize that I do not accept any of the current theological models of 'God' - which is not to say that I don't believe in the existence of a Universal Cohesive Intelligence (nor is it to say that I do) but if there is such a thing, then we are all part of it/him/her. I certainly do not believe that gender can be assigned to such a Being. I think also that gender is a very slippery concept when applied to humans as well. I believe that there are many - perhaps millions - of parameters that are often associated with gender, but in reality are the property of all humans, in varying degrees.



Yes Mr Ho Ho Tai, I know your vision very well. As you probably know, if there is one thing I believe, it is that we humans have no single clue, nor cannot get a clue of the universe we live in. Even our observations are not absolute, it is all as "we observe" the world, but only through our eyes. 

However, is gender really so meaningless as you say? The brains of a men and a woman are physically significantly different, far more then our bodies are. 
(Hence, why we'll never can get as wise as a woman)
Is it really just One thing that defines Gender? You know better then I do, that without each other we're incomplete. If the difference was so insignificant, why aren't we complete by ourself?

Look at physics, everything, really everything in nature comes in pairs, and none of them can exist without the other. The electric field cannot exist without the magnetic field, they create each other. They are very similar, yet different. For every negative charge there is a positive charge, both coexist, yet they cannot exist without each other. Is that all just a coincidence?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Yes Mr Ho Ho Tai, I know your vision very well. As you probably know, if there is one thing I believe, it is that we humans have no single clue, nor cannot get a clue of the universe we live in. Even our observations are not absolute, it is all as "we observe" the world, but only through our eyes.
> 
> However, is gender really so meaningless as you say? The brains of a men and a woman are physically significantly different, far more then our bodies are.
> (Hence, why we'll never can get as wise as a woman)
> ...


Well, if I may interfere, but all these pairs are created by us humans as we watch it. 

How about monocellular beings? According to what you have said, they'd be perfect, as they don't need someone to pair up with...

About the conception of god(s).. Mainly they were created by mankind to explain the inexplainable...

I agree that there must be something that has caused us to be as we are, but I'm not sure if this should be called an almighty god...
(whereas "almighty" contains a little paradoxon, that was found by some brilliant heads of the middle ages: As an almighty being, god should be able to create a stone he can't lift. But if he can't lift it, he isn't almighty... If he can't create such a stone, he isn't almighty, anyway...)

I'd say there is something/-one out there that knows some more tricks than we do...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

I hope everyone is all right. The weather is a nice mess nowadays...

((((((((((((((((((((( BBWBodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))

... a little hug to keep you warm...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you, TW. (((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))

(((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))

:wubu: ((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))))):wubu: 


I spent it shivering indoors and sipping hot cocoa.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 19, 2007)

Even though we can't all agree on our religious views - I believe we all agree that we care for each other and that we share a connectedness that is very special. To me, that is a beautiful thing! 

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with you, Punkin. If there is anything we can rely on, it is our friendship.

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))

Another one to keep us warm.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

To quote Swamptoad: "Love everybody!"

(((((((((((((((((Everybody)))))))))))))))))

:wubu: :wubu: (((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))):wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thought I'd share a picture of our recent "snow storm"! LOL! Well, it is a lot of snow for our area anyway! Just ignore the date - still haven't figured out how to get the correct date on the picture. Photos were actually taken January 17, 2007 

View attachment Ella in the snow, January 2007.jpg


View attachment January 2007-1.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))))))))))))))))) A hug to keep you warm!! Too much snow for Texas! It is not right!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> To quote Swamptoad: "Love everybody!"
> 
> (((((((((((((((((Everybody)))))))))))))))))



I got quoted. :wubu: 

I haven't really joined in on this thread. I guess I've been missing out. That was sweet of you Kim.  

BTW, Nice pictures Punkin!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I got quoted. :wubu:
> 
> I haven't really joined in on this thread. I guess I've been missing out. That was sweet of you Kim.
> 
> BTW, Nice pictures Punkin!



Welcome to the thread, Jeff!  

I wondered if you'd notice that you'd been quoted.  It's a great tagline. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Swampy! You are in for a treat when you join this thread. Not only do we have a great BBW romance story going, but there's lots of hugging in here too!  

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))))))))))))))))) A hug to keep you warm!! Too much snow for Texas! It is not right!!!



Well, we didn't get near as much as Lake Brownwood and points to the west and north of us. They got a couple feet of snow! 

All our snow is gone. Just lots of rain today.

Hugs back (((((((((((((((BBWSweetheart)))))))))))))))))))

and to our newest member ((((((((((((Swamptoad))))))))))))

and the rest (((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, hello swamptoad! Nice to see you here... 

Punkin's right, this is, besides the great story, a thread for hugaholics...

((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper-Gang))))))))))


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup. 

I just finally posted to this thread. 

"waves again"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, hello swamptoad! Nice to see you here...
> 
> Punkin's right, this is, besides the great story, a thread for hugaholics...
> 
> ((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper-Gang))))))))))



Wolfie and gang - I can't bear to see this thread starting it's slow slide to oblivion, while the authors are very busy (temporarily? I doubt it) with each other, so I'm stealing an image and a title that I used in private communication, just to kick this back to the beginning of the board.





*Huggerflies!​*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

*bump*

((((((((((((((((((( BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't worry Ho Ho Tai - we won't let this thread get lost to page 2, 3, or whatever. I ALWAYS look for this thread when I come to DIMS. So BUMP again!  

((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: ((((((((Kim :smitten: :kiss2: :kiss2: :smitten: George))))))):wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

(((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))

((((((((((((((((((Mr.Ho Ho)))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((( TW )))))))))))))))))))))))))) Thank you for the bumps!!!
((((((((((((((((((Punkin))))))))))))))))))))))))

The authors are...er...delayed. *blush*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Delayed... 
Better delayed than cancelled, I'd say...
Good to know you're still around...

(((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))

And one especially for our authoring-team...

((((((((Kim



George)))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Delayed...
> Better delayed than cancelled, I'd say...
> Good to know you're still around...
> 
> ...



I feel like we're all on a volleyball team, trying to keep the ball afloat in the back court until our spikers come back from the "locker room"?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2007)

No volleyball for me thank you! Give me ping-pong or badmitten anyday!
 

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 27, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> No volleyball for me thank you! Give me ping-pong or badmitten anyday!
> 
> 
> ~Punkin








*Well, here's a BAD mitten. Gotta hand it to ya', Punkin -*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

I think she meant madbinton...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Aw, gee, guys! So I spelled it phonetically! You play the game with this: 

View attachment badmitten.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Badminton!

Something I like to play, too, if it weren't for my RSI... (could you imagine I don't like these three letters?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

I understand. I'm making an appointment with the Dr. to check out my left wrist. I've been experiencing a lot of pain there for about 2 months. I fear that he'll proclaim it is carpel tunnel. Those are two words I don't like to hear because of fear of losing my job.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Carpal tunnel is, as far as I know, some kind of follow-up on RSI... (not sure about that...)

RSI is a lot of pain, I can assure you, sometimes you can't even hold a pencil.

Maybe these links could give you a hint: CTS ; RSI


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the links TW. I am not feeling the majority of symptoms listed, may be arthritis. The pain seems worse when we have a major change in the weather. Guess I'll know more after I see the Dr.

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I think she meant madbinton...



Wolfie, Punkin -

Do you know, not until now did I realize that it is 'badminton', not 'badmitten". And I looked up 'madbinton'. Thought you were just playing spoonerisms, but I see that it is a real game, sort of - one of those games that, if you remember playing it, you either weren't there, or weren't trying hard enough.

Sorry to hear of your difficulties, guys. Could it be due to too many hugs, or not enough of them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

You never can have too many hugs....

((((((((( (BBW-Bodice-Ripper-Gang) )))))))))


To be honest, I didn't know about that madbinton game... Just fooling around with them letters... (That's a mobby of hime...)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> To be honest, I didn't know about that madbinton game... Just fooling around with them letters... (That's a mobby of hime...)




. . . and the like, I must tell you of one of my old favorites. It's a book by Clifton Fadiman called "Any Number Can Play", published in 1957. It is filled, chapter by chapter, with examples of all the ways that you can milk the language for stressed humor. The Spoonerism is just one of these, as is the pun (my favorite sin), the limerick, the Cleriheu, et c. I have an ancient paperback copy which I bought new, now mended repeatedly with tape. I also have a hard copy, of similar age, which I bought on-line about 5 years ago. It still can be found - just Google it. (By the way, what's the difference between such books and the inhabitants of cemetaries? The former are mended, while the latter are dead men.)

Fadiman was the host of "Information Please", an erudite, but always witty, radio show of 1938 to 1952. He was a tongue-in-cheek scholar, wit, and general bon vivant. The range of his interests was enormous; many are reflected in this book, which goes well beyond puns, et c.

See if you can find it, Wolfie. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> To quote Swamptoad: "Love everybody!"
> 
> (((((((((((((((((Everybody)))))))))))))))))
> 
> :wubu: (((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))):wubu: :wubu:



*Looks around... no one watching?? *

:blush: (((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim )))))))))))) :wubu: 

(((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw bodice ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Even though we can't all agree on our religious views - I believe we all agree that we care for each other and that we share a connectedness that is very special. To me, that is a beautiful thing!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ~Punkin



I am way behind, it was really about time to visit my friends here again.

(((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))

You're absolutely right. No matter what religious view we have, we're good friends. And most important, the people here have a good hearth.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I understand. I'm making an appointment with the Dr. to check out my left wrist. I've been experiencing a lot of pain there for about 2 months. I fear that he'll proclaim it is carpel tunnel. Those are two words I don't like to hear because of fear of losing my job.



((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))

Sorry to hear about your wrist, hope it will not be that bad. Hope you keep it warm, that always releases some of the pain.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Delayed...
> Better delayed than cancelled, I'd say...
> 
> (((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))
> ...



Thanks Timberwolf. Yes, it's certainly not cancelled. But let's say, the authors are not good in simultaneously hugging and writing. But we'll surely will continue it. 

Currently a flu is keeping me in bed, grrr... for the second time


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 29, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> *Looks around... no one watching?? *













​















Nah! Of course not (well, maybe just a few.)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 29, 2007)

And don't forget this one -




​


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

AAaaahhhhh 

Does someone have a BIG warm blanket for two hugaholics, who desperately need some privacy??

((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: Kim )))))))))))))))) :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> AAaaahhhhh
> 
> Does someone have a BIG warm blanket for two hugaholics, who desperately need some privacy??
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: Kim )))))))))))))))) :blush:


Maybe this could be of help... 

View attachment Blankets - plaid - blue and green.jpg


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Thanks TW!! Those are nice warm blankets!

*Lays all the blankets over bbwsweetheart and himself *
*Snuggling up in bbwseethearts arms*
****Finally no one can see us ****
(((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim )))))))))) :wubu:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 29, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Hey Thanks TW!! Those are nice warm blankets!
> 
> *Lays all the blankets over bbwsweetheart and himself *
> 
> ****Finally no one can see us ****









:bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*Bouncing up, trying to take a peek!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Imagine being repped once more... LOL!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thanks Timberwolf. Yes, it's certainly not cancelled. But let's say, the authors are not good in simultaneously hugging and writing. But we'll surely will continue it.
> 
> Currently a flu is keeping me in bed, grrr... for the second time



Awwww, George, flu again! Bless your heart! Hope you are much better soon!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Dearest Ho Ho Tai...

Your "eyes" made me think of a song by The Police "I'll Be Watching You" and another song "The Eyes of Texas Are Upon You." I guess George and BBWSweetheart need to borrow Harry Potter's magic invisible cloak. 
 

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 31, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Dearest Ho Ho Tai...
> 
> Your "eyes" made me think of a song by The Police "I'll Be Watching You" and another song "The Eyes of Texas Are Upon You." I guess George and BBWSweetheart need to borrow Harry Potter's magic invisible cloak.
> 
> ...



Despite Mrs Ho Ho's best efforts, I'm still a bit of a rotter. But remember, deep in my Ho Ho Heart, there still lurks a bit of the Jokester! But maybe it's time to let these poor folks rest in peace, under their pile of blankets, at least until the flu goes away.

Speaking of 'eye' songs, let's not forget that old favorite (older than either of us!) "I Only Have Eyes For You", which Google helps me remember was the joint effort of composer Harry Warren and lyricist Al Dubin, written in 1934 for the film 'Dames'. So maybe it's time for Old Ho Ho to keep his many eyes firmly fixed on Mrs Ho Ho (a great pleasure, by the way.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd suggest keeping one eye on the way while walking...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 31, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd suggest keeping one eye on the way while walking...



. . . she takes my hand when we walk (when she doesn't use the leash.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

:doh: Should have thought of that... :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Couldn't let TW get lonely, so thought I'd throw in a post. Hope everyone is having a good week. I'm sitting listening to some of my favorite music and feeling kinda mellow. Now all I need is a big box of chocolates  . Can hardly wait to read the next chapter in our Angelique and Max story. Wonder how they're doing? 

((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 31, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Now all I need is a big box of chocolates  .
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



*From my favorite chocolate store - and they ship!*






*Here's lookin' at you, kid!*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Ho Ho Tai! If the weather improves tomorrow, I'll be making a trip to my favorite Russell Stovers outlet. If not, guess it'll wait until Saturday. Hubby brought home a Hershey's Special Dark bar for me tonight. We're getting a little snow shower this evening, probably won't stick though.

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Hey Thanks TW!! Those are nice warm blankets!
> 
> *Lays all the blankets over bbwsweetheart and himself *
> *Snuggling up in bbwseethearts arms*
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

My hero! :wubu: :wubu: ((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))):smitten: :smitten: 

Let's not emerge until spring, George. This is too cosy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *Bouncing up, trying to take a peek!*​



Mr. Ho Ho! I am shocked and appalled!! (Hmmm. Or am I??)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

And...

((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))) Nice warm hug!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> And...
> 
> ((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))) Nice warm hug!!


*stores it in a special container to keep it fresh and warm 'til bedtime* 

((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Mr. Ho Ho! I am shocked and appalled!! (Hmmm. Or am I??)



Shocked and appalled??? By now, you should know what a rotter I am!

But, like the tee shirt I used to have 20 years ago,




_*. . . . .Maybe most of all . . . . .*_​


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 2, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks Ho Ho Tai! If the weather improves tomorrow, I'll be making a trip to my favorite Russell Stovers outlet. If not, guess it'll wait until Saturday. Hubby brought home a Hershey's Special Dark bar for me tonight. We're getting a little snow shower this evening, probably won't stick though.
> 
> ~Punkin



Punkin -
Abjure Russell Stover! Forswear Hersheys! Rather, get thee to this website and order a BIG box of their truffels! (Same place that the otion # 9 comes from.) You'll be sorry, but you'll never be sorry, if you know what I mean.

Now, Just! Do! It!

http://www.legacychocolates.com/


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Would be nice if I could read the text on the Tee...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Would be nice if I could read the text on the Tee...



The picture came from EBay. They wouldn't let me copy the link to the enlarged version. It says, "Dirty Old Men Need Love Too", an expression popular some decades ago. I wrote that on the back of a tee shirt, and added the "maybe most of all". The front had a picture of a crying little boy, saying "I need a hug". And yes, I did get some mileage out of that!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanx. :bow:

I can see clearly now...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 4, 2007)

*This, and a good hug, will do it for ya.*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just finished watching one of my favorite romance movies - "Kate and Leopold". That movie always makes me wonder about time travel and reminds me of this song...

"If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
Till eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you.

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then,
Again, I would spend them with you.

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with.

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory
Of how they were answered by you.

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with."

Jim Croce - "Time In A Bottle"

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 5, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Just finished watching one of my favorite romance movies - "Kate and Leopold". That movie always makes me wonder about time travel and reminds me of this song...
> 
> "I've looked around enough to know
> That you're the one I want to go
> ...



Punkin -

Mrs Ho Ho and I have engaged in a bit of time travel now and then (well, simulated.) You know, of course, that she is the best thing that ever happened to me, and I'm pretty high on her list too. We each have many memories, stemming from our younger days - school, even college - of loneliness, shyness, rejection. The bench warmer in gym class. The bullies. The wall flower at the dance. Often whispered about, but never whispered to.

We've both outgrown those moments, many assuaged by later success in life, and finally laid to rest forever in the comfort of each other's arms. But we have played a bit of a "what if . . ." game with them. "What if you had been at that dance, spied me in the corner, swooped me off my feet . . . ?" "What if you had been watching when I finally knocked that bully to the ground . . .?" "What if you had been there to cheer me on when I aced that GRE . . . ?"

Well, we have play-acted some of these little scenes and, ya know what? It actually does help. It makes us realize that we were pretty good people back then, just as we are now. We had nothing to be ashamed of, and the old ghosts of shame finally retreat into their holes.

Sometimes, we wish we could do that for real, but sci-fi is rife with the disasters that come with time travel. The fact is, we did meet, if in the most unlikely of circumstances, and every step prior to that meeting led to it. And for that, we thank whatever gods may be.

By the way, for a really tangled time travel story by one of the Old Masters, seek out "By His Bootstraps" by Robert Heinlein. You can find a lengthy synopsis here http://www.heinleinsociety.org/rah/works/shortstories/byhisbootstraps.html


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

The God of Fear and Hate inside of Jenkins accepted that his time was up. He watched impotently as the figure of the giantess goddess Venus dissolved into a mass of butterflies that swarmed over his army of evil henchmen. Some of the brown-clad soldier with burning red eyes seemed relieved that death had finally come to claim them. The velvet touch of the butterflies destroyed the doomed soldiers and evil tribe that had aided the God of Fear and Hate for generations. However, they seemed to bring peace to these men and women who had lived an unnatural and unfulfilling life pledged to the ancient evil god. Faint smiles lit the faces of the living-dead before their bodies crumbled into dust. When the butterflies reached non-Jenkins, the God poured out of Jenkins mouth in a cloud of dark smoke that dissolved into nothingness as it spread out into the atmosphere. Jenkins fell to the ground in an exhausted heap. He watched as the thousands upon thousands of beautiful butterflies flew off into the forest, a living rainbow of color that lasted until they disappeared from view.
Angelique and Max watched in wonderment as the butterflies poured into the magical sunny meadow. They lay sleepily entwined on the majestic bed that The Joker had conjured for them. Angelique gently caressed Maxs chest and kissed him ever so softly on the shoulder. Max, you have no idea how much I love you. Youre the best thing thats ever happened to me, she said as she looked into his eyes. 
No, Angelique. Youre the best thing thats ever happened to me. You make me happy to be alive, replied Max as he kissed her gently on the lips. 
Angeliques eyes started watering with emotion. Ive never felt so loved and wanted. You make me so full of joy that I want to pass it on to everyone. If everyone felt this way, the world would be a better place. I know it sounds silly, but its how I feel.
Thats why I love you, Angelique. Youre such a loving person. I cant help, but love you, said Max. He leaned over to kiss Angelique again, but a stream of butterflies prevented him from carrying out his plan. Where did these butterflies come from? he asked as he tried to shoo them away.
They came from you and Angelique, answered a feminine voice.
Max instinctively shielded his beloved Angelique with his body when he heard the intruders voice. Angelique pressed her warm heart-shaped belly into her lovers side as she hugged him close.
Dont be afraid, Max and Angelique, said the loving voice.
Max and Angelique watched as a stunningly beautiful woman slowly emerged from thin air. The butterflies stopped their frenzied movements when the woman appeared.
Who are you? asked Angelique.
Im Venus, answered the woman with a warm smile. When you, Angelique, and you, Max, united into one, you brought me back to power. You fulfilled that part of your destiny. It is my turn to rule the world. The God of Fear is not dead. You cannot kill a god, but he has lost the immense power that he gained over the last few centuries. It will take him many of your lifetimes to gain the strength necessary to fight me and love.
The god has been defeated? asked Angelique.
Yes, Chosen One, answered Venus.
What do you mean that Ive fulfilled part of my destiny, asked Angelique.
The beautiful goddess looked pensive. There is still the God of Greed to defeat. You are special, Angelique. You are meant to bring about a time of peace that has never before been achieved during the time of humankind. You are destined to defeat the God of Greed as well as the God of Fear.
How can you ask so much of one person! asked Max. Hasnt she done enough?
Max. I have to fulfill my destiny, said Angelique. She stroked his beloved muscled arm to calm him down.
You are truly worthy of being The Chosen One, said Venus.
What do I have to do? asked Angelique.
I can give you no direction, said Venus with her dazzling smile. I can tell you that The Black Seagull has just arrived. Your friends should be able to help you. Andthere may be an instrument that could be useful in your latest quest.
Thats rather vague, said Max.
It is what it is, said Venus as she started plaiting her gorgeous hair.
Well, what is this instrument? asked Max.
Mmmm. Im not really sure. It could be a book. Its a key of some kind, said Venus. She had taken a mirror out of her pocket and was looking at her perfect face. Well, Ive got to start spreading the love, she said finally. I just wanted to meet you, Chosen One. Then, she faded into nothingness.
Max, wed better go down to the harbor! said Angelique. Where are our clothes? She asked as she started rummaging through the bedsheets. Max smiled as he captured her hands.
My love, we wont have much privacy in a little time, Max said with a suggestive look. He picked up one of her dear plump hands and gave it a kiss.
Oh Max, giggled Angelique. She placed both of her soft caring arms around her beloved and held him close. The both made a happy humming sound. 
Mmmm. Angelique. I love how soft you feel, said Max between kisses.
Mmmmm. Max, I love how you feel, said Angelique. She gently ran her hands over his furry chest. Youre so masculine! She said as she started trailing kissing from his mouth, down his neck, to his sensitive chest. Max groaned with pleasure. He gently massaged her shoulders and back. 
Mmmmm, said Angelique. She, in turn, gently pushed Max so he reclined on the pile of pillows. Then she straddled him so her magical heart belly covered his belly and chest like a blanket. Her massive dimpled thighs warmed his outer thighs. Max sighed in ecstasy as he touched her soft creamy hips and thighs. Angelique sighed in turn. She leaned into Max so her pendulous breasts pressed into his soft furry chest. Both started kissing more urgently. Once again, they blocked out everything around them. For Angelique, there was only Max. For Max, only Angelique. Then, they were one. There was no Angelique. There was no Max. They rocked together faster and faster until the crescendo was reached. Then with shining eyes, Angelique collapsed on Max. Max? she said.
Mmmm. He answered.
Well have to do that again. Said Angelique. Max just smiled. Then he sleepily frowned. Whats wrong, darling, asked Angelique.
Its that huge white cat again, said Max.
Oh no, groaned Angelique. The Jokester.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

:bounce: Woooo:bounce:Hoooo! :bounce:


:bounce: Great! :bounce:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Faint smiles lit the faces of the living-dead before their bodies crumbled into dust.
> 
> *Perfect! To borrow a phrase from the Christians, I think this is a good description of all or any of us, at the moment that we find Love (or Love finds us) and we are 'born again' into a life of love. That "faint smile", that sudden recognition of what is about to happen, before all the old hatreds, uncertainties, rejections fall away . . .*
> 
> ...



But seriously, BBWSWT - another brilliant chapter, and one that reveals the writer's (or writers') growing maturity, both as writers and as lovers.

Only two questions: Will Max soon be revealed as being a big green frog, and will Angelique and Max (Ho! Ho!) 'Tai' the knot???


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 6, 2007)

WOW!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
(((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))))
((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim )))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: :wubu: 

This one is GREAT, this is wonderful, you surprises us again with a beautiful chapter!

It's going to be a challenge for me, but I'll soon come up with a follow up. 

Hope the Jokester will give the two lover some privacy.


Green Kermit


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Woooo:bounce:Hoooo! Great! :bounce:



((((((((((((((((((((((Chris))))))))))))))))))))))) Thank you!! 

P.S. Where did you find the words? Theyve been hiding from me for.weeks!!



Ho Ho Tai said:


> But seriously, BBWSWT - another brilliant chapter, and one that reveals the writer's (or writers') growing maturity, both as writers and as lovers.
> 
> Only two questions: Will Max soon be revealed as being a big green frog, and will Angelique and Max (Ho! Ho!) 'Tai' the knot???



((((((((((((((((((((((((((Mr. Ho Ho))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 

Youll have to wait and see how the story develops. (Im just as curious!!!)




GeorgeNL said:


> WOW!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> (((((((((((((((((((( Bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))))
> ((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim )))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: :wubu:
> 
> ...



(((((((((((((((((((Kim :wubu: George))))))))))))))))))))

Thank you, George!! I was inspired after a long talk with a very dear Big Green Frog.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((Chris))))))))))))))))))))))) Thank you!!
> 
> P.S. Where did you find the words? They’ve been hiding from me for….weeks!!
> 
> ...


*'Nuff said...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

I have this part of a song text in my head...

"...we had joy, we had fun,
we had seasons in the sun..."

I post this here, because I think that it fits quite well into the context here...

Besides, can anyone tell me more about this song?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I have this part of a song text in my head...
> 
> "...we had joy, we had fun,
> we had seasons in the sun..."
> ...


Beach boys, if I remember it well?

But I feel the joy is just starting Timberwolf. As you know, the co-writing had some unexpected side effects on both authors. This story is actually two stories intertwined with each other . It isn't finished, and we have more story plans....


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 7, 2007)

And of course

(((((((((((((((((((((( Bbwbodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))

((((((((((((((((((((((( Kermit :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim ))))))))))))))))))) :wubu:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I have this part of a song text in my head...
> 
> "...we had joy, we had fun,
> we had seasons in the sun..."
> ...



Wolfie -

The lines that you quoted are great and I think many of us are feeling some of that solar radiation right now - through the cold and gloom of winter, even through the world's self-created misery - if not from the sun itself, certainly from the warm glow of this story (and back story) in progress.

However, the rest of the song is either beautiful and tender, or maudlin and pathetic, depending on your tolerance for emotional goo. (I rather like it myself, but would prefer to focus on the season at hand.) As written (the most recent of many translations and re-writes), it does reflect upon a life of joy - mostly - which is about to end. As George points out (below, or above, depending on whether you use linear or threaded) this story is just getting rolling and I, for one, hope never to see the end of it.

Here's the lyrics:

Terry Jacks

Seasons In The Sun Lyrics


Goodbye to you, my trusted friend.
We've known each other since we're nine or ten.
Together we climbed hills or trees.
Learned of love and ABC's,
skinned our hearts and skinned our knees.
Goodbye my friend, it's hard to die,
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Pretty girls are everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the hills that we climbed
were just seasons out of time.
Goodbye, Papa, please pray for me,
I was the black sheep of the family.
You tried to teach me right from wrong.
Too much wine and too much song,
wonder how I get along.
Goodbye, Papa, it's hard to die
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Little children everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the wine and the song,
like the seasons, all have gone.
Goodbye, Michelle, my little one.
You gave me love and helped me find the sun.
And every time that I was down
you would always come around
and get my feet back on the ground.
Goodbye, Michelle, it's hard to die
when all the bird are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
With the flowers ev'rywhere.
I whish that we could both be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the stars we could reach
were just starfishs on the beach


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanx. :bow:
Now I'm a little bit wiser.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> But I feel the joy is just starting Timberwolf. As you know, the co-writing had some unexpected side effects on both authors. This story is actually two stories intertwined with each other . It isn't finished, and we have more story plans....



I think it will be an unending story, don't you, ((((((George))))))? :batting: :batting: :kiss2: :wubu: 

(((((((((((bodice-ripper gang))))))))))))

(((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :smitten: :wubu: George:wubu: ))))))))))


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 8, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> . . .This story is actually two stories intertwined with each other . . .



GeorgeNL, BBWSweetheart -
Let me bestow on you my one greatest hope for your destiny (which I write in the singular), my own signature phrase. May you have, forever, Love and Laughter, inter-twined.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

. Seconded.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Time for another hug...

(((((((((((((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> GeorgeNL, BBWSweetheart -
> Let me bestow on you my one greatest hope for your destiny (which I write in the singular), my own signature phrase. May you have, forever, Love and Laughter, inter-twined.



Thank you!!!! :bow: (((((((((Ho Ho Tai)))))))



Timberwolf said:


> . Seconded.



Thank you!!! :bow: ((((((((((((Timberwolf))))))))))))



Timberwolf said:


> Time for another hug...
> (((((((((((((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))



Yes, it is time!!

((((((((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))

:blush: ((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: George:wubu: ))))) :batting: :happy: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

It's always time for a good hug...

(((((((((((((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

:wubu: Awww! Such a wonderful story BBWSweetheart. I've always believed Love can conquer anything. I await George's next contribution to the ongoing saga. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, (((Punkin)))! Nice to see you! 
To be honest, I'm glad you're still alive...

Time for a group hug:

(((((((((((((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

It is nice to "see" everyone again. I've really missed the boards! I'm feeling better, but still have a nagging cough and some sinus congestion. I always put off going to the doctor - just don't like shelling out so much money for the visit and the medicine! I usually come down with a bad sinus infection this time of year - must be something in the air that gets to me.

((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

I sure hope you get well soon...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

*bump* Ouch! Who turned off the lights?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

Umm. TW? I think you put a garbage can over your head again! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Could someone please let me out?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Rat-a-tat-tat. Bang! Bang! CLASH! BOOM! CAN YOU HEAR ME, TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!





§$%&%$§%§$§! YES! I CAN HEAR YOU!
















My poor head... I was so happy being rid of that headache from hell, but now... 

*sob* *sniff* *sob*
​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Uh oh! TW, I was just try to help get that garbage can off your head! I'm sorry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

If you promise to be more careful the next time, I'll forgive you.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

I promise. :blush: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Fine. You're forgiven your sins.  

Back to topic... what about



?

It's been quite some time that the last hug was started...

I'll make a starter hug...

(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

:happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I second that hug!

((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

:happy: :batting: :bounce: ((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

I think I'll third that hug...

(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


(I just feel like doing so...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in:

((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))

and I understand that Mrs. Ho Ho is now on Dimensions! woohoo!

Welcome to the boards Mrs. Ho Ho!!!((((((((((((Mrs. Ho Ho))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

And another one:

(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


(Help! My hugatronic units run hot!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs, hugs, hugs! Booting this thread back to page one!

Love you all!

(((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

And a hug to reboot...

(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


...just to keep warm...

(kinda cold over here...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww - TW - are you cold! Here's a warm hug for you:

((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww, thanx! :bow: (((((Punkin)))))

(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Hug-fest!!!!!!!!

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))

:batting: ((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: George :wubu: )))))))))))))))):batting:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hugs, hugs and more hugs! Love it, love it, love it!

(((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Aaaaaand... some more hugs!


(((((((((((((((BBW-Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))




:huh:











Besides... will there be any further installment to our wonderful story, or will there somewhen in the future starting a new story? Just curious...




:blink:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 4, 2007)

I second that, we need even more hugs these days

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))

:batting: ((((((((((((((George :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: Kim :wubu: )))))))))))))))):batting:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 4, 2007)

I know I should have been writing the next installment, but this what I've been busy with. As some of you know, I've been renovating my house from top to bottom. Now, I'm working on the last part, which is the Kitchen. Here are some photos of last week, after installing the counter top:

A look from the living room:





Yes, the hood is still packed in plastic:





And here is where the stove will be:





Today I've glued the tiles of the splash board, here is the result:





And above the stove of course:





I promise, as soon as I find time, I'll start on the next chapter.

((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, George, nice to see you! Your kitchen looks great!

I might be wrong, but it looks like the furniture's from a big swedish furniture store...

((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you TW. No my Kitchen is actually from a famous Dutch brand. And all other furniture I have is made by my father.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Aha. Well, maybe they had the same designer, who knows...
But it looks great, nevertheless... Really professional.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello everyone ... Well I wish I could say I'd been away building a new kitchen! Nice job - George! Someday, I'll have a custom kitchen with cabinets I can reach without using a step-stool.  

hugs to all ((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Punkin! 
Nice to hear from you!

And a hug is always a good idea!

((((((((((((((((((((((( Bbw bodice-ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

It's so cold today. How about a nice warm hug???!!

(((([((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Ahh... just what I needed... I'll participate...

(((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello from springtime in Texas! Our apricot tree is in full bloom and temperatures have been in the mid-70's all week! Now, if we can get some rain everything else will green-up. So, it isn't chilly here. Just a nice green hug from me (St. Patty's Day is just around the corner).

(((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))

 

View attachment BUC50023.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for that green hug.

To be honest, right now, I'd like to be over there where you are, Punkin.
Over here we have temperatures around 50 degrees...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Come on over TW!  You can travel in your spaceship and be here in the blink of an eye!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

TW, old buddy , old friend, would you take me to the the Netherlands in the blink of an eye?  Pretty please! 

:wubu::smitten: (((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George))))))))))):smitten: :wubu: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

*bump*

Ouch! *rubs head*

Hey, who lowered the ceiling?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

*bump*


Long time no hug...

(((((((((( BBW Bodice Gang ))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally finally I found a good moment. Better late then never.

As it has been a long time since the last chapter, a short summary:

We're still in Africa in the midst of forest, where there is an open
magic open field where there is no day or night and the sun always
shines. The god of fear and hate has been defeated by the power of love
between Max and Angelique. Their love gave strength to Venus, the
goddess of love and unison. Venus gave Angelique a new mission, the
defeat of the God of greed, and to help her fulfill that mission, she
handed her a book with a mirror on the cover. While this all
happened, the Black seagull, the ship of our pirate friends, has
arrived in the harbor of the little town.Currently Max and Angelique
are still in the open field where the sun always shines, in the midst
of making love on the Big majestic bed, but interrupted by a giant
cat. 


----------------



bbwsweetheart said:


> Then, they were one. There was no
> Angelique. There was no Max. They rocked together faster and faster
> until the crescendo was reached. Then with shining eyes, Angelique
> collapsed on Max. Max? she said.Mmmm. He answered. We have to do that
> ...



Angelique turned her head around, but couldn't see any sign a
cat. "Where is he?". Max eyes were focused on Angelique's beautiful
loving smiling face, making him also lose track the white cat. Slowly
he stroked Angelique's beautiful shoulder length hair, while looking
into her hazel eyes. Her hair surround his face like a curtain,
filtering the sunlight, while slowly she bring her lips to his. Here
eyes are like a beam of warm light, melting his hearth. "Angelique,
you're a gift from heaven." Max whispers softly, "you are the Goddess
of love to me! MMmmmm". They taste each other's lips again, slowly and
passionately. Slowly Angelique lowers her heavenly soft creamy body
on again Max, knowing how much he loves to feel all of her pushing him
deep into the majestic bed, while wrapping her loving arms around
him. Max feels like he's in heaven, like their bodies are melting to
one. With his hands, he slowly caresses her back, and gives Angelique
a slow massage. Soft happy sounds escape from her mouth, as he kneads
the muscles of her back. "Oh Max, mmmmmm, don't stop, mmmmmmmm". Max
grabs Angelique's wonderful soft shapely hips, kneading her lovely
heart shaped dimply booty cheeks. The jiggling of her beautiful fluffy
hips and thighs drives Max's mind wild. When they turn around and he's
on top of her, Max starts kissing Angelique's body all over, from her
feet to her lips, not missing one single spot of her heavenly
body. Her shapely creamy fluffy calves taste like honey to him, her
full soft round knees seem to smile under his lips, the silky creamy
soft dimples on her magnificent wonderful shapely thighs are like
kissing lips, as he caresses and kisses them, admiring their
beauty. Softly he caresses her magic and hearth shaped
belly. Carefully he rests his head on her belly, letting his head sink
in her loving tummy. Both Angelique and Max feel a warm glow rushing
through their bodies as Angelique slowly caresses his head. A red glow
surrounds their bodies. Angelique and Max both close their eyes,
enjoying the moment. "Max?", Angelique softly whispers. "Do you see it
too?". "The pyramid in the cloud?" Max replies. "Yes! What does it
mean?". "I don't know, but it has a door in the bottom, and there are
children playing on it's roof.". "Yes Max replies, and who is that
woman standing between them, she looks very much like you?". "Yes"
Angelique replies, "that's Tessie, my sister. Are those her
children?". "Maybe?" Max replies, "and what is that bright light at
the top? It looks like the sun?.". "I have no clue, do you?", "No, all
I know is that I love you so very much!". Suddenly Angelique feels
Max lips kissing her bosom carefully and passionately. The strange
daydream is gone as soon as they open their eyes. The soft happy soft
sounds, escaping from her lips, makes Max so excited that he starts
licking and even sucking her nipples. Finally their lips meet again,
Max can't get enough of this wonderful loving woman. He wants to
worship her, make her the Queen of his hearth, the Goddess of Love.
Angelique giggles and moans of pleasure, while their bodies are
surrounded by huge clouds of butterflies. Angelique wraps her arms
tight around Max, when suddenly she feels a tongue licking her
foot. "Max" she whispers, "someone is licking my foot!".

When they look around, they see the white head of a wolve staring at
them. It's snow white fur cannot hide a red glow as it sees the
beautiful Angelique. He's holding her dress between his teeth. "I
think he's telling us we need to go." Angelique says. Max gives
Angelique a soft kiss on her hand, "Yes my heart, I think it's time,
though I really don't want to leave your arms.". Angelique Kisses Max
on his chin, "Yes my love, our friends are waiting in the harbor." Max
can't help peaking at Angelique thighs and booty jiggling as she puts
on her dress. Though he notices that she's looking in admiration at
him as well. Together they walk hand in hand, following the white
wolve that leads the way. Angelique notices the red blush still
glowing through the wolves white fur.. "It seems he has been watching
all the time." Angelique says with a blush. Max only smiles, he is
glowing of joy, even holding the hand of this wonderful woman feels
electric, his feet don't seem to touch the ground. They walk out of
the sunny open spot, into the dark woods, where it is still just after
midnight. The wolf's white fur lightens up in the little moonlight
that peeks between the leaves of the trees. The wolf leads them over
very small paths, and sometimes they can't see any light at all. The
forest is totally asleep, even the wind seems to hold it's breath. The
chill fog makes Angelique shiffer. The silence and darkness of the
large forest make them shy to make a sound. Silently they walk, afraid
to wake up the forest.

A few times, they need to rest as Angelique's feet and legs are
getting tired. Max of course is more then happy to give Angelique a
legs the massage they need, kissing her knees and thighs many
times. Angelique rests on a tree trunk, while Max on his knees, kneads
her muscles. Many times they hug in between, Max resting his head on
her shoulder, while Angelique slowly caresses his scalp. "MMMmmm". The
wolve doesn't seem to have much patience and keeps on walking in
circles till they continue. Finally, in the distance, something light,
reflects the moonlight. It looks like some light colored building or
hill. As the come closer, they see the shape of what looks like
staircase. "Is that a castle?" Angelique whispers, pulling Max a
little closer to her. "I don't know, could be.". Finally they reach
the open spot, but what looked like a castle, appears to be an old
pyramid! Exactly the pyramid of their day dreams! "Wow, MAX!!! What
does this mean?". "I haven't got a clue either, but I know what you,
there has to be something special about this place, though it looks
deserted. Lets have a look!". Tired of the long walk, Angelique rests
herself on one of the stones. "My love, you can, but my feet hurt of
the long walk, I need to rest.". Max walks climbs, the pyramid, while
the white Wolve stays with Angelique and rests it's head on her
feet. A strange feeling fills Max tummy as he walks to top, it is like
he feels the presence of someone watching them, but he cannot see
anyone but Angelique and the wolf. It looks like just pile of stones,
no entrance anywhere. Behind the pyramid there is a strange tall
statue, a sculpture of strange faces. It seems just dead stones, but
Max feels like these sculptures are watching. Big eyes, lightened by
the moonlight, seem to be looking at him. But no entrance to found.
Angelique wonders where Max stays, he needs a lot of time to here
feeling, and also the wolf seems to get impatient as it sits straight
up, looking in the direction where Max had gone. Angelique searches
for a glimpse of Max, when suddenly she feels the ground under her
feet moving! A yell escapes from her lips, when a stone is lifted up
from the ground and Max smiling face appears. "I found a tunnel!" he
says with a big smile.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 19, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hello everyone ... Well I wish I could say I'd been away building a new kitchen! Nice job - George! Someday, I'll have a custom kitchen with cabinets I can reach without using a step-stool.



((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Well I do it in the weekends, but if I'm in the neighborhood I can lend a helping hand of course. Hope you're doing well!

(((((((((((((((((((((( BBW Bodice ripper gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 19, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW, old buddy , old friend, would you take me to the the Netherlands in the blink of an eye?  Pretty please!



((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: BBWSweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))) :wubu: . You are more then welcome!!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 19, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *bump*
> 
> Ouch! *rubs head*
> 
> Hey, who lowered the ceiling?



Oops, ceiling one meter too low. I'll change it... Watch out for that ..... <chop>............ FAN!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope, everything's ok, George...

Great installment, really worth the weight, er, wait...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Besides... Say, George, how did you know how I'd have tried to get the attention of our two lovers? (If I would be the Jokester, that is...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

:wubu: George :wubu: Thank you for a wonderful birthday present! I know you spent a lot of time working on it and I just wanted to let you know that it is much appreciated!

It's wonderful. The love scenes are MMmmmmmMMMmmm lekker!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 20, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Finally finally I found a good moment. Better late then never. . .
> 
> Max eyes were focused on Angelique's beautiful
> loving smiling face . . .
> ...



Ah, George! Many wonderful and creative descriptions and metaphors. Researched like a physicist, working on his Ph.D. Where did you do your labwork? I still think that you are a fifth generation reincarnation of Max himself! And that tunnel? Pure physics. Is that a wormhole or a quantum tunneling effect? And where does it lead? Across oceans? Heart to heart?

Nice job, old friend!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Besides... Say, George, how did you know how I'd have tried to get the attention of our two lovers? (If I would be the Jokester, that is...)



Thank you Timberwolf. Yes I know, we suddenly disappeared. There are about three causes that kept me completely occupied. One is I had to work overtime many many hours every day, which meant that I went straight to bed after coming home. The weekends were filled with remodelling my house. And the few spare minutes left, were of course for ((((((((((((((((( BBWSweetheart )))))))))))))))))))). 

But I've decided to give up on our project schedules and go home at a reasonable time. I hope my employer will accept the consequences  , but there is more in life then only work. So you should find me online more often


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 20, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :wubu: George :wubu: Thank you for a wonderful birthday present! I know you spent a lot of time working on it and I just wanted to let you know that it is much appreciated!
> 
> It's wonderful. The love scenes are MMmmmmmMMMmmm lekker!



(((((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: BBWSweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: :wubu: 

Thank you! Hope you had a fantastic birthday! Glad you liked the love scenes, which I hope are a good mix of love, romance and well :blush: .


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 20, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Ah, George! Many wonderful and creative descriptions and metaphors. Researched like a physicist, working on his Ph.D. Where did you do your labwork? I still think that you are a fifth generation reincarnation of Max himself! And that tunnel? Pure physics. Is that a wormhole or a quantum tunneling effect? And where does it lead? Across oceans? Heart to heart?
> Nice job, old friend!



Thanks you Mr. Ho Ho Tai! Lab work is done behind your desk of course, because the lab is always empty. 
Where does the tunnel of love lead to? Good question, to be honest I don't even know where it starts. Suddenly you find yourself walking through it, and it feels like you're walking in the sky. But does the tunnel have an end?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 20, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thanks you Mr. Ho Ho Tai! Lab work is done behind your desk of course, because the lab is always empty.
> Where does the tunnel of love lead to? Good question, to be honest I don't even know where it starts. Suddenly you find yourself walking through it, and it feels like you're walking in the sky. But does the tunnel have an end?



George - If you will settle for one of my smart-alec off-the-cuff replies, consider this definition (especially part 2)

chrys·a·lis (kr&#301;s'&#601;-l&#301;s) pronunciation
n., pl. chrys·a·lis·es or chry·sal·i·des (kr&#301;-s&#259;l'&#301;-d&#275;z').

1. A pupa, especially of a moth or butterfly, enclosed in a firm case or cocoon.
2. A protected stage of development.

[Latin chr[ymacr]sallis, from Greek khr&#363;sallis, khr&#363;sallid-, gold-colored pupa of a butterfly, from khr&#363;sos, gold. See chryso.]

That tunnel of love is the chrysalis that we are born into - a very long tunnel of a chrysalis. We walk, or crawl, toward the other end, absorbing love, and developing our souls as we go. As we reach the end, we find that we have grown 'wings' - perhaps not the physical variety, but wings that permit our thoughts, feelings, desires, affections to fly away on the wings of our words, our poetry and writings, our affectionate acts and gestures. These are our messengers which encounter the messengers of the others out there. If we are very lucky, these connect us to the One of our dreams and desires.

And then, off we fly!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 20, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> That tunnel of love is the chrysalis that we are born into - a very long tunnel of a chrysalis. We walk, or crawl, toward the other end, absorbing love, and developing our souls as we go. As we reach the end, we find that we have grown 'wings' - perhaps not the physical variety, but wings that permit our thoughts, feelings, desires, affections to fly away on the wings of our words, our poetry and writings, our affectionate acts and gestures. These are our messengers which encounter the messengers of the others out there. If we are very lucky, these connect us to the One of our dreams and desires.
> 
> And then, off we fly!



WOW Good metaphor! But mr. Ho Ho Tai, what does is mean when you feel two loving wings surrounding you? When the wings holding you, feel like a warm save cocoon, that feels like home?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

You're taking a rest on cloud nine...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> You're taking a rest on cloud nine...



Absolutely a wonderful place to be!

(((((((((((((( George's left wing (((((((((((((( BBWSweetheart ))))))))))))))))) George's right wing ))))))))))))))))):wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Once upon a time
There was a boy
And there was a girl
Hearts that intertwine
...They lived in a different kind of world...




- from: "Forbidden Love" by Madonna -


When I hear this song, I often think of you and bbwsweetheart... :blush: :happy:​


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Once upon a time
> There was a boy
> And there was a girl
> Hearts that intertwine
> ...



 Thank you Timberworlf! 

((((((((((((((((( Timberwolf )))))))))))))))))))))

If you feel a pair of wings around you, and suddenly you feel like flying, BBWSweetheart has wrapped her wings around you too! 

((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: BBWSweetheart )))))))))))))))))))))) MMMMMmmmmm :blush: :happy: 

((((((((((((((((((((((( BBW Bodice ripper gang ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! Wonderful addition to the on-going adventures of Max and Angelique! Thank you George! I couldn't be more intrigued - I love pyramids! 

(((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))

((((((((((((((((((((BBWSweetheart))))))))))))))))))))))

((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))

P.S. I see that handsome white wolf is back!! That white wolf is my favorite TW avatar!

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> George - If you will settle for one of my smart-alec off-the-cuff replies, consider this definition (especially part 2)
> 
> chrys·a·lis (kr&#301;s'&#601;-l&#301;s) pronunciation
> n., pl. chrys·a·lis·es or chry·sal·i·des (kr&#301;-s&#259;l'&#301;-d&#275;z').
> ...



Sigh...pure poetry! Special hug to Ho Ho Tai

(((((((((((((((((((((((((HO HO Tai)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Thank you Timberworlf!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((( Timberwolf )))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



(((((((((((((((((((((wubu: Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: George:wubu: ))))))))))))))))))))))):batting: 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((Timberwolf)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> WOW! Wonderful addition to the on-going adventures of Max and Angelique! Thank you George! I couldn't be more intrigued - I love pyramids!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Thank you!! 

Happy to see you. Hope all is going well.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((wubu: Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: George:wubu: ))))))))))))))))))))))):batting:



No one looking? 

Not even Jokester?

(((((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim :wubu: MMmmmmmmmmmm ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

*a white wolf trots along the edge of the clearing...*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *a white wolf trots along the edge of the clearing...*



(((((((((((((( BBWSweetheart ))))))))))))))))))) Did you see that? That white wolf suddenly turned into a ................ ghost??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

Well...












*BOO!














*Scared?  ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2007)

Aw, gee, did I scare the white wolf away with my compliment? Or is TW feeling transparent these days?

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, to be honest, I feel damned transparent these days...






(Not your fault, except you wrote that killer note at tlw city, which I don't believe...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope you don't mind a ghostly hug...


(((((((((( BBW Bodice Ripper Gang ))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2007)

So sorry you're feeling transparent TW. Here's a special hug just for you!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I hope you don't disappear. And..What killer note?  

Hugs!

Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

(((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))) spring hug!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> So sorry you're feeling transparent TW. Here's a special hug just for you!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...


Thanx for the hug... keeps me alive - so to speak. Now I won't fade away... :bow: 
Killer note: see TLW thread...
 


bbwsweetheart said:


> (((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))) spring hug!!!


Now I'm pale green... :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just popping in to share some hugs! Bluebonnets are starting to pop-up here in Texas - so I'll give a Texas bluebonnet (flower) hug!


(((((((((((((((((((((((((BBW Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

 Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 29, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Just popping in to share some hugs! Bluebonnets are starting to pop-up here in Texas - so I'll give a Texas bluebonnet (flower) hug!
> 
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((BBW Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> ...



Up here, we call 'em lupines.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

First green, now blue... What will be next?
(Makes me feel quite colourful, though a little pale...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

What about purple???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Purple... better than yellow... would make me quite invisible...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't know that ghosts could make their ectoplasm different colors. You must be one powerful other-worldly animagus, TW! :bow: 

(((((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: George:wubu: ))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, but if I don't find my body soon, I fear I'll have to stay in the other world...

But it's quite interesting that BBW hugs seem to increase my ghostly powers. I can speak louder, for example. (Without your hugs, my voice would sound like this...)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, but if I don't find my body soon, I fear I'll have to stay in the other world...
> 
> But it's quite interesting that BBW hugs seem to increase my ghostly powers. I can speak louder, for example.



Yes of course, but both Punkin's and Bbwsweetheart's hugs are FULL of energy. To tell you a secret. Actually I didn't exist in the past either. I was just a ghost living in the cyberworld, but had no body of my own. 
Since Bbwsweetheart wrapped her love wings around me, I've slowly, hug after hug, become a real person. Same is happening to you now.. 

((((((((((((((((((( BBW Bodice ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: Kim :wubu: )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

I see...

((((((((((((((((((( BBW Bodice ripper gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

TW, I see we both lost our bodies. I'll ask Punkin and BBWSweetheart to hug us both back to live...

(((((((((((((((((((((((((( BBW Bodice ripper gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: BBW Sweetheart :wubu: ))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh dear, my friends George and TW have misplaced their bodies. Okay, fellows, pretend I'm hugging you instead of the cats in these photos. Note: I still haven't changed the date and time on my camara, so these pics were taken today. 

View attachment Ella and Marmy, March 30, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella and Pfred, March 30, 2007.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Up here, we call 'em lupines.



Yup!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, my voice seems to be back to old strength again. 

:bow: Thanx, Punkin! :bow:

Now I might have a chance to get back to my spaceship...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Welcome back, old friend!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

It seems to be working... Though I'm still invisible, I feel stronger again...

Thanx! :bow: 

(((((((((( bbwsweetheart)))))))))) 

(just a try... do you feel anything?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

MMmmm

Maybe

A faint echo ...

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))

:happy: (((((((((((((((((((((wubu: :smitten: George:wubu: :smitten: ))))))))))))))))))))):happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, it looks like I can see a faint image of myself...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

*rubbing eyes* Yes, yes I DO see TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

:bounce: Yay!

(((((((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))))))

Thanx! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Shall we have a welcome back flurry of hugs for you, TW?

(((((((TW)))))))
(((((((TW)))))))
*(((((((TW)))))))*
(((((((TW)))))))
(((((((TW)))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Whoa! I feel so coloured...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Color me HAPPY!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Like this: :happy: :bounce: :happy:?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2007)

Seems I keep missing you all when you're here. Glad that TW is beginning to materialize again. Hopefully, all the positive vibes and hugs will break this awful dissapearing spell!

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2007)

The spell is broken... Yay! :happy: Now there is enough of me there to get back to my spaceship. And then...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 1, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh dear, my friends George and TW have misplaced their bodies. Okay, fellows, pretend I'm hugging you instead of the cats in these photos. Note: I still haven't changed the date and time on my camara, so these pics were taken today.



(((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))
Those cats are really lucky in the home they found. 

Hey look, I think the hug energy is working... I feel already a lot more real.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 1, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> MMmmm
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> (((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))
> ...



:bounce: :bounce: ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( :wubu: BBWSweetheart :wubu: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: 
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm 

You did it!!! The hug energy is working! After decades of being a spirit, trapped in cyber space with TW, we're becoming real!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I am SO glad that TW and George are re-materialized! Now, if I can just be on-line at the same time with all my friends, it would be wonderful! 

I've noticed posting time has really gotten long for me. I wonder if my internet connection is a bit loose. Hubby had to re-connect us after the storm on Friday. Anyone else experiencing a lag-time in posts?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Sometimes, yes. Though, after installing Fasterfox again, not anymore...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Whoops! *bump*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh no... TW, has your spaceship crashed again? Are you wounded? TW... say something... you look to pale..

Punkin, BBWSweetheart! Please help, TW's ship has crashed into the BBWBodice ripper world....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

No, no, everything's fine! 

Except that I have some problems getting used to have a body again...
*rubs head* 
All this time as a ghost... You can get used to being a ghost, did you know?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 4, 2007)

So glad to see that all my friends are doing well. TW, bumping into stuff is only natural after coming back from a non-corporeal state. I imagine I'd bump into stuff if I ever suddenly grew several inches taller overnight! As it is, my ample size often causes me to bump into doorframes and such.

Well, I thought we in Texas were in for a warm Spring, but our area is expecting a little cold front that will drop temperatures down to around the lower 60's (fahrenheit) and upper 50's. Oh when will the weather make up it's mind. I guess I'll have to pull out the sweaters again!  

I'll be taking off April the 6th as a vacation day. I hope to get caught up at DIMS and with letter writing and some other hobbies. Until then, I'll just drop in here to say HI!

((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Your post reminded me of my grandparents' house... there was a toilet with an entry such low that I hit the door frame more than once... Ouch.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

HappyEasterHugEverybody!!!!!!!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

And another bouncy easter hug:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: (((((((((( Bodice-Ripper Gang )))))))))) :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 10, 2007)

never fear Henry the smarmy banker is around here someplace.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

I met him yesterday, he actually isn't that smarmy...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 10, 2007)

Was that the guy with green skin color and orange glowing eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

That guy was here? :huh:

...And no, that wasn't Henry.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Gang! I spent Easter nursing a cold! I'm so tired of my runny nose and cough! On the upside, hope you all got the message that I've added 4 new kittens to my growing kitty brood. I hope to get pics taken soon.

Meanwhile....

((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))
A "Punkin" hug from me and my little kitty family!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Meow!

(((((BBW Bodice-Ripper Gang)))))


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 13, 2007)

Henry was unsmarmy. The horror of it all. Where's a good smarmy banker with a monacle when you need him


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2007)

Henry the Smarmy wears a monocle? In this case, the guy I met was Henry, but not the smarmy banker...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where, oh where is the Bodice Ripper Gang! Here are a couple pictures of the new kittens, just in case you all wander in here to see what is going on! 

View attachment DCIM0007.jpg


View attachment Me and Marmie's kittens April 15th 2007.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

I think my Cute-O-Meter just went to heaven...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2007)

:blush: Thanks, TW! Where are is the rest of the gang? I hope they are plotting the next chapter of the adventures of Angelique and Max. If I don't see George, BBWSweetheart or Ho Ho in here soon, I'm going to start a search party!

Oh well,

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Perhaps a BIG HUG will draw them in!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, let's give it a try...

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Bodice Ripper Gang )))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, now I know where BBWSweetheart has been, but where is Ho Ho and George? Guess our hugs didn't work TW, so I'll try again!

you hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin :batting:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 19, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Finally finally I found a good moment. Better late then never.



Green can on the way - see yr Happy Birthday thread, Lounge.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 19, 2007)

Somewhere out there Henry the Smarmy banker will save the heroine of the story


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Green can on the way - see yr Happy Birthday thread, Lounge.


Hi Ho Ho!

You are so sweet for starting a birthday thread for George! 

((((((((((((((Ho Ho)))))))))))))))

Also, I absolutely LOVE your "green can".  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

I didn't find a nice green can...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey there gang! In case you didn't see the "Rep Your Pets" thread - here they are again! They're 10 days old now and they weren't too happy about having their picture taken. They now have their eyes open. I also had hubby take a picture of me and their mommy. Still haven't fixed the date on my camara, so ignore the date!  

View attachment Me and the kittens, April 21 2007.jpg


View attachment Marmy and Ella, April 21, 2007.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just bumping the thread back to page one!

(((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Whoops! Careful, Punkin! I almost fell off the thread... :blink:

(((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))

Well, I guess this teaches me not to hang around on the edge of a thread, right?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2007)

Oops! Are you okay TW? Here, let me pick you back up...

((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))))))

There now, all better?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanx. :bow: Way better!




:blush:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 24, 2007)

TW???? Is that a spell error in your avatar? Shouldn't it be "Dad but not married"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

:huh: This would assume I have children, which I don't.

So Just take a look at my avatar, and you'll see that I'm dead (once again... ). It happened in the free association thread.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awww! TW are you feeling transparent again? (checking TW for a pulse - yup - he's got a pulse) Here is another special hug for TW.

(((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))
There now, did that put some color back in your cheeks?

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

:blush: I can't deny it... 

My pulse must have come back as you checked it... Some minutes ago, there was nothing... :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh...TW, you're more alive than you think! I love your new slogan below your avatar! HEHE! Now, I believe that a dead person could not be near as witty as you! (((((((((((TW)))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

You might be right...

You mean my location?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 26, 2007)

A ghost with a red blush....... Could that be TW being hugged by Punkin...?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

...George... 

TW, no, I meant "Dead, but not married". But, of course, now you've changed it to not as dead as it seems. Now, your location - hmmmm, limbo land? Do you limbo? As you can see, I'm feeling a bit silly this evening. Or do you think Wuppertahl is between heaven and hell? Hmmm, much to ponder this evening. 

((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))

By the way - kittens are still as cute as ever. I'll be taking pics again this Saturday.

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> ...
> 
> TW, no, I meant "Dead, but not married". *Wouldn't that have been above my Avatar?*
> 
> ...



@ George... Nope, that was the ghost of Red McBlush you've seen...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

*carefully lifts thread back on page one*

((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Gang!
Just popping in for a quick post. I just spent all my on-line time reading through the "Why I'm Fat" thread on the main forum. Boy howdy, I think that thread almost qualifies to be in Hyde Park. I had considered posting there, but I'm not in a debating mood, so I won't. 

The kittens are now walking around quite well. Won't be long before they'll have explored their room and want to branch out. Sigh!

Well, TW, hope you are feeling more visible. Wish I had a bit more time to visit, but it is after midnight here and I need my rest.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

The mirror shows me an image of myself, if this is what you want to know... 

Won't be taking long until I'll have to change my avatar...

Hugs are a good cure for invisiblity...

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2007)

Yippee! TW is almost back to his old self! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Here's some more hugs to help you along the way...

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Yay! That was the last hug missing to resurrect me! Thanx! :bow:

((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Gang!
> Just popping in for a quick post. I just spent all my on-line time reading through the "Why I'm Fat" thread on the main forum. Boy howdy, I think that thread almost qualifies to be in Hyde Park. I had considered posting there, but I'm not in a debating mood, so I won't.
> 
> The kittens are now walking around quite well. Won't be long before they'll have explored their room and want to branch out. Sigh!
> ...



Kitties! Photos of kitties! Please!!! Pretty, please?? :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yay! That was the last hug missing to resurrect me! Thanx! :bow:
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))



((((((((((((((((((((wubu: :wubu: George:wubu: :wubu: ))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2007)

Woohoo! Wolfie is back!! Glad I could help you back TW! BBWSweetheart!!!!! Kitty photos to come this weekend. I can't believe I missed being on-line with all my friends again! Sigh! Oh well, such is life when you work odd hours.

Anyway....

((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

TW - quit being squirley!  As promised, recent pics (taken today - ignore the date stamp - sigh) of the kittens and Marmy. I've named the kittens Buster, Tiger and Matty. Buster is the one playing peek-a-boo. I tried to get Matty to face me, but she wouldn't, sigh. Enjoy!

~Punkin 

View attachment El Tigre or Tiger taken May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Marmy and Matty May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Marmy taken May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Matty, Tiger and Buster May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Peek-a-boo Buster!.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Aaaawwwwwww... 

Another broken cute-o-meter...

*sigh* 

Makes me want to have one...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

Why just one! I've got lots of cat mommy's around here, just about to give birth. Though, the outdoor cats often have their kittens in hidden places and we don't know about them until they're so wild you can't catch 'em.

Thanks for the compliment, though!

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Can't let this thread die, so tapping it back to first page. 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))]


Wherever you are!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2007)

Well... *yawn* I'm here, *yawn* sitting at my computer after literally rolling out of bed... *yawn*

(((((((((((((((((((( Bodice Ripper Gang ))))))))))))))))))))

*heads back to bed*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2007)

I'm sitting here listening to the rain on the roof. Such a lovely sound. I should be in bed sleeping, but just couldn't resist popping in to see who is around.

((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))

:kiss2: 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

(((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))

Just a little hug for all of you out there being busy...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

((((((((((((((((Bodice-Ripper Gang))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, our little gang is quite colourful...

(((((((((( Bodice Ripper Gang ))))))))))


----------



## snuggletiger (May 9, 2007)

Why can't the smarmy banker named Henry be the hero or have a bigger part?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Patience, tiger, patience... this story isn't really at its end... And I'm sure that Henry will make his way...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

We are patient, aren't we? I believe, for a little while anyway, that this thread's main theme is on hiatus. The secondary theme is news and hugs.
I feel a hug coming on..

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Hugs on low-level flight...

(((((((((( Bodice Ripper Gang ))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Singing along with the radio and passing by to say "Howdy" to all my friends!

((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Howdy!

(((((((((( Bodice Ripper Gang ))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

*bumpety-bump*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2007)

Our internet connection was down last night and I've been catching up on my rest today. We went to a dinner party this evening, so this is the first chance I've had to spend time in here today. I hope to see you all on-line perhaps tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon!

Ba-dump-bump!  

(((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))

:kiss2: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

*waves*

Howdy, Punkin!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

Waving back! Howdy Timberwolf!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

How do you do?

(Howdy?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

(Reaches hand into cyber-space and shakes Timberwolf's hand). Glad to meet you! LOL! 


 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

*looks with a slight impression of surprise at the hand reaching out of his monitor screen*
Er...
*decides to shake the hand*
Yeah, glad to meet you...



*starts laughing*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *looks with a slight impression of surprise at the hand reaching out of his monitor screen*
> Er...
> *decides to shake the hand*
> Yeah, glad to meet you...
> ...







*. . . let's give it a GOOD one!*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

The master-bouncer himself... Tigger...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2007)

Didn't mean to startle you TW!  I just wish we actually could reach through the moniter screen sometimes. My brother-in-law and sister-in-law that went to Germany this past year had some lovely photos of Munich and the surrounding countryside. It was so lovely! I hope someday to visit your country and when I do, I'd like to see if I can find some long lost relatives...and of course, drop in for a visit with you.

Ho Ho! - I LOVE Tigger. My Mom gave me a Tigger doll for Christmas one year, just because I happened to admire it when we were out Christmas shopping. I was in my 20's then and I thought it was so sweet of her that it brought tears to my eyes. That Tiger doll continued to be a favorite when my little nieces and nephews would come to my house to visit.


Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

TW, wish I'd gone to this thread first! Now it's early, early Saturday. Thanks for the smiley. I needed it badly! 

~Punkin


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, can I get in on this? Though I don't write, haven't yet written, a novel. I mostly do short stories.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Hey, can I get in on this? Though I don't write, haven't yet written, a novel. I mostly do short stories.....



Sure! The original writers of this thread are kinda on "hiatus". If you do jump in, just remember this is the "Bodice Ripper" thread. It will have to be a romance!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

I won't let this thread be forgotten...
The story to be found in here is too good to be lost.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2007)

whatever happened to Henry the Smarmy Banker?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Dunno. Maybe he went bancrupt?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I won't let this thread be forgotten...
> The story to be found in here is too good to be lost.



Kathleen Woodiwiss, creator of modern historical romance, dies
By STEVE KARNOWSKI Associated Press Writer
Article Last Updated: 07/10/2007 04:45:30 PM CDT

You're right, Wolfie - the bodice ripper is too good to die. But I have this 
feeling that, with recharged authors, it will soon be ripping along like a steam 
engine. It certainly has great antecedants. Read the obituary - and note these 
points particularly.

"MINNEAPOLISKathleen E. Woodiwiss, credited as the creator of the modern 
historical romance novel marked by strong heroines, detailed period settings and 
steamy sex scenes, has died, her family and publisher said Tuesday. She was 68."

"Strong heroines." She did away with the weak, willowy, helpless female who 
served no role in the novel but to be rescued from something or another. Strong 
- sounds like Angelique, eh? Or Kim?

And this:

""The Flame and the Flower had it allpassion, conflict, adventure, drama, a 
setting that sweeps us from Georgian England to a plantation in the Carolinas, and unforgettable characters," Medeiros wrote. "She broke all the conventional 
rules of historical fiction by making the sexual relationship between her hero 
and heroine a vital component of their emotional relationship.""

And to think that she lived practically in my back yard all these years, and I 
never heard of her. She lived in Princeton, MN in her later years - a small town 
to the north of the Twin Cities. 

BBWSweetheart, GeorgeNL- I think that she would have been proud to know you.

There are two obits in today's papers:

Kathleen Woodiwiss, creator of modern historical romance, dies (77%)
07/10/2007 - MINNEAPOLISKathleen E. Woodiwiss, credited as the creator of the 
modern historical romance novel marked by strong heroines, detailed period

By STEVE KARNOWSKI Associated Press Writer
http://www.twincities.com/ci_6341750

Author invented historical romance (64%)
07/10/2007 - Kathleen E. Woodiwiss, credited as the creator of the modern 
historical romance novel marked by strong heroines, detailed period settings and steamy sex scenes, has 
died, her family and publisher said Tuesday. She was 68.

BY STEVE KARNOWSKI Associated Press

http://www.twincities.com/ci_6343869

Note also these website links:

On the Net

Kathleen Woodiwiss site: http://www.kathleenewoodiwiss.com

Romance Writers of America: http://www.rwanational.org


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2007)

Woohoo! The Bodice Ripper Thread has been brought back! I miss this thread, even though the story has not been taken back up, I love touching bases with everyone here!

Time for a hug

((((((((((((((((((Bodice Ripper Gang)))))))))))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, a hug is always nice...


(((((((((( BBW Bodice Ripper Gang ))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

Timberwolf! You've changed into your Blue M&M's costume! Not feeling ghostly anymore? Looks like you are ready to take on the world!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Well... There is a vacation showing up on the horizon...


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 13, 2007)

what an appropo thread to post one of my most favoritistic links on de internets of ALL TIME!  



LONGMIRE DOES ROMANCE NOVELS!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Had seen that before, but lost track of it. Thanx for sharing! They're great!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2007)

TW - so you're planning a vacation? Will you tell us where you're going?

~Punkin


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 12, 2015)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> *. . . let's give it a GOOD one!*



I may have something to add to this thread. Meanwhile, how about an update on the cast of characters and authors?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 13, 2015)

We made our annual visit to the St. Paul exposition of the American Craft Council (ACC), a demonstration of the refined works of many artisans. The attached photo is an example of mobile art - something between a submarine and a sailing ship, being towed or lifted by mechanically animated butterflies. It reminded me of a dear old story, initiated by BBWSweetheart, with the hero and heroine (Max and Angelique), other major characters and setting named and defined by Punkin.

After a number of us made small contributions, the story was carried forth by BBWSweetheart and GeorgeNL. I can't believe that this was start over nine years ago, nor the astonishing creativity demonstrated by the chief protagonists, BBWSweetheart and GeorgeNL. Who says that engineers can't be poets too?

I haven't read the ending lately but my recollection is that the hero and heroine are, finally, trapped by their enemies and lifted out of danger by billions of butterflies. No wonder the mobile reminded me of the story. I talked to the artisan briefly and gave him a very sketchy outline of the story and it's history. He would like to read it but I have the feeling that he might not be prepared for the whole thing. I plan to create a sanitized version of the story (alas - leaving out the juicy parts) and e-mail it to him for his contribution to the recall of a delightful memory. 

View attachment butterfly ship saathoff ACC American Craft Counsil.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow. Seeing this thread rising again... :blink:


----------

